# "The Bob...zilla Workshop Show"



## bobhch

Welcome to "The Bob...zilla workshop show"

Hello my name is Bob Hovendick and I will be your Host. 

Today we are working on Eds (Sethndaddy) 1946 Ford by AW with a gooped in Dash 55 interior, Blower (cut down) by Maisto, Window & Convertible top boot from a HotWheels 40 Ford.

This has been in the works for a while now and thought I would share some of the build pics with you all. Will post more pics on post #2 of this thread "How did they do that?"



















No longer am I keeping secret builds behind closed doors. There are a lot of funs things that go over my bench and they will all be shown here from now on. 

Have never been very good about keeping secrets (unless it is to protect the innocent...lol) so, you may see something in these pics that will soon belong to you. Sometimes I get to keep a few for myself. Not exaggerating when saying there are at least 20 to 25 or more projects for others in the works right now....Many people reading this are now thinking this "Ooooooooooooh that is why my car isn't done yet." Yep you got it.

Am hustling to get cars sprayed before snow right now. I am a busy guy who also has a lovely Wife and 2 very fun kids and yes a full time job also. With construction slow down at my job, there has been no overtime for the last 2 years. This let me do more slot car builds now but, somehow my calculations let me over book myself. 

Taking on to many slot car builds was easy to do because, building slots for other people is something that Hobby Talk has made me understand the whole "It is better to give than to recieve" thingy. Still like to recieve and build for myself but, it is a mind warp that keeps everything fun around here. Don't worry your build will get done. Just not today. 

Keep checking back here and maybe you will see your car featured on "The Bob...zilla Workshop Show". LOL






















































I build an occasionaL car for myself between builds for others as, you may have seen my latest Shadow cars posted in the Customs thread.

Bob...after lunch more 46 Ford fun...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

'Bout darn time!

No secret that I love the customizing forum. Now we got the "Zilla-vision" channel!

What a super bonus!


----------



## bobhch

*"How did they do that"*

Hello and welcome back...

First off the Bill Hall goop method was used to put this Dash interior in place. First thing I did was to goop it from underneath and set it in place. Walk away now!

Secondly look at the pics. This should let you see that goop is superior over glue (are you asking yourself now why don't I make goop?) . 























































Refer to the first post for information on what parts were used. 

The body was simply turned upside down and then traced the interior size on paper to make a template. 

First I painted the whole car Purple and then Walked away...After a long time (paint dry now) I used the blue poster putty to cover the interior to keep its Purple color for the seats later. Sprayed the front end yellow and removed poster putty.

When you paint the interior detail you can mess up with the seat & dash color a bit in the area that the black will go into because, when you go back with the black it will cover up any over paint. This way you don't have colors showing that you don't want to. 

If you accidentally get some white on the purple part of the seats...take a toothpick (lick it wet) and rub till white is gone while paint is still wet! I use flat black here to finish off the interior lastly.

The 55 window & convertible boot in pictures above is not going to be used as it just wasn't right. The 40 Ford HotWheels I destroyed (YES!) works great here and drilled and notched a spot for the window tab to be later on gooped into place and paint will be scratched off and of body under boot location for a permanent joint to boot. 

Bob...time to feed the kids now...zilla


----------



## pearl

You guys amaze me with your big hands and tiny cars and the patience to make all these neat little cars .This side of town a lot of guys that like customs are missing out on. 

I will have to put the Zilla show in my tv guide .
Didnt notice what was the times and day of the week so will just have to tune in every day. l.o.l. 
Like the little Ford very nice little car we had the 1.1 version of a 48 Ford coupe almost the same shape as the little car
Ran on 428 CJ power though not electric. l.o.l.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Yeeeeaaaa!!! No more static from channel Z!!!*

What a strange song that was from the B-52's!! But then most of their stuff was kinda odd!! :tongue: Another awesome thread, sure to be a winner and one no doubt I'll frequent regularly.. Sweet job on the ford!! I've been thinking about lopping a couple tops off, mostly when I see those Weird Jacks kits on feepay, but I never got around to getting them. Just to put the idea in yer head, since you are one of the paint masters here, I see flames but never see scallops, not to be confused with sea scallops!  They were as hot as flames in the 50's and 60's.. Of course masking would be a bear!! Thanks for baring and sharing!!! 


Joe


----------



## bobhch

*real pics help in the build...ALOT!*

With a quick Google search I found this....

http://images.google.com/images?sou...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

Pictures of the real car help alot!

Pearl I don't have any time slot set up. It is just a hit -n- miss thingy.

Bob...Bill, Pearl & Joe stay tuned for more later...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*OMG!! They're everywhere!!*

And they're mutating!!!!!!












Sorry Bob, couldn't resist!!!


Joe


----------



## ScottD961

I love the pictures of your workbench as much as your builds ! Seriously cool 46 Ford Bob . Keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*The scallops are decals and the lower part is computer mock up...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> *snip* Just to put the idea in yer head, since you are one of the paint masters here, I see flames but never see scallops, not to be confused with sea scallops!  They were as hot as flames in the 50's and 60's.. Of course masking would be a bear!! Thanks for baring and sharing!!!
> 
> Joe


Joe,

Man you made me think and Bam I pulled out my SLOTROD65.com t-jet Hot Rod decals and started cutting. I Dig scallops too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

















I am a non-profit organization (not even organized) and use lots of decals. So you won't see me playing favorites on this show. Nobody pays me to push there stuff & don't get any freebies either. Sometimes I do builds for people with products and trade stuff for builds but, that is just like buying almost. What it boils down to is this. Have tons of decals (some from old 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s 1/24th scale models, some from people who send them in a trade box, some I buy and my latest find is at the comic book stores from their bits box. Since I mentioned a couple of other decal people it is only fair to mention the Mead Bros. also as their decals are high quality also. These people back their decals up with a special white ink & sometimes use gold & silver etc. to make stuff that just says, Hello I am a fancy decal use me!"

Plan on putting some of Robs (he sells great decals on the bay) New Iron Crosses on the doors. They come on a sheet with flames that were used on the 2009 Camaro Prototype I did. He also sells Gulf, Shell, Jerrys Towing, & tons of Numbers....lots of great decals that people on HT use all the time!










Now the process of clear coating the decals with Future and letting that sit will be done. After the Future dries the front end can get masked off and some red can be blended in here with the aid of my airbrush. 

With some red paint and some low pressure Phssssssssssssssssssh from my Iwana airbrush this thing is going to be Sweet! I wanted to put some red in the front end of this Ford but, wasn't going to just squirt another fade in here because, then this thing would just start to look all Rainbowishy.

The crisp lines from the scallops were just what this thing needed to add that extra Bam to it. Will post pics up after the red flies.

Wes sent me some flame mask for painting a while back. Need to try these out on a Dash Lead Sled that I painted up silver soon. Can you say candy colors...I thought you could.

Guess I can work on a Gulf LOLA & a German Thing that are sitting around. Oooooh and a couple of Mopars...Yeah! 

ScottD961,

Welcome to the program & stay tuned for another exciting episode of "Will Bob Spray the Red without messing this up?"

Bob...Know when to walk away, know when to run...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Question???*

Bob...I love your show man!!!...zilla, I have a serious question, will I have to buy any type converter box come this Feburary for viewing??? Please let me know in advance!!! I don't want to miss a single epsiode!!! Kewl looking purple46 with my favorite color on the nose, now how'd he do that??? Any videos available??? The Zillamaster at work or play, you be the judge...RM


----------



## WesJY

THE BEST SHOW ON EARTH!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Bob,
Great Bench Man!!! A worthy assembly line for such good product!

Rich


----------



## Movie Car Mania

Wow! Great stuff. Keep the posts coming.
Maniac
Movie Car Mania


----------



## Bill Hall

*Goes down smooth!*

Suh-weeeeeet modifications Bob. Hot damm that perfectly executed fade is to die for!

Nice to see you expanding your use of goop too. I can tell yer getting comfortable with adjusting the viscosity. You floated that chunk in perfectly and it painted up so's y'ad never know....without sanding too I'd bet! 

It's like you where never there. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Bob - Looking forward to the next episode featuring the precision painting. I also appreciate the commercial free aspect of your show. LOL on the non-profit organization (not even organized). Although, I must say that your workbench is considerably more organized than mine right now.
Jim


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Great channel for sure! That workbench pick is great. Like that little green one in the middle.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy

Bob, cool beans, can't wait for that lil monster to be here. Now I'll be checking out this thread all the time.


----------



## XracerHO

*Back to the Future Never Looked Better*

Bob, love the show and learned how to do interiors. Can't wait for the next episode! The 46 Ford looks great. Thanks for the decals. ...RL


----------



## win43

DANG!!!! A great show about SLOT CARS !!!!!! WHERE' S MY TIVO??? OH wait......I don't have a tivo......quick how do I set the time on my VCR?? Will it work without the time being set....... DO I even have a VCR?? DANG hurry before the next show starts.... OH well i'll just wait for it to came out on DVD.

GREAT STUFF BOB!!!!! Seems i've seen some of those mutating things somewhere Oh yeah I was feeding them to my "goats"

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK DUDE. Your customs "out of this world" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Whicked cool show Booby....I'll be setting my DVR up for it....3 Thumbs up! ( Joe loan me a thumb.. ya the one ya cut off...)


Dave


----------



## PD2

Ah! So that's where my Camaro came from! Sweet shop and cool idea about you sharing what you are working on Bob! With as much talent as you have this will be a definite treat to always see what you are working on now. Ever think of investing in a webcam and just have it zoomed out and focused on your work area? I bet a lot of people would hit the link to see what Bob was working on at any given time. Just an idea bro!

Thanks for sharing with us!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*The "Bob...zilla Workshop show"*

Well thanks everyone for the Props. Was gone all day Sunday and now leaving for work. 

The front window trim got painted up, the steering wheel got hit with some paint, and the rear tailights and chrome trim also. Future is dry so, painting the red is next. Phsssssssssssssssssh

This week look for a Gulf Lola build up & some more fun with Lolas also. 

Bob...Stay Tuned...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

great work Zilla!


----------



## bobhch

*One of my favorite kinda builds....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*










Well Wes thank you very much for sending the Custom Hooters Hummer & Red Baron Porsche bodies. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

In trade for a couple of 2007 Charger paint jobs. One is going to be painted Sub Lime Green & the other Panther Pink.

Why Pink? Because Panther Pink is a Mopar color and also he gave me the freedom to pick the second color...har:freak: 










I love the bodies ALOT Wes...you know me very, very well.  

Builds from my Hobby Talk friends are my favorite ones of all.

Have a red Porsche just like this one painted up and was going to do almost the EXACT same decal job to it.

Love the Iron Crosses man & the Hooters Hummer is off the Wall!!

Made my The "Bob...zilla Workshop Show" rough copy Logo today. Just need to get my Crayons out and finish it soon. 

Bob...Growing up sucks so, why do it...zilla


----------



## WesJY

no problem man!! sublime green yeahhhh but panther pink? oh boy.. ok .. lol

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Have you lost weight Bob? LOL


----------



## resinmonger

WesJY said:


> no problem man!! sublime green yeahhhh but panther pink? oh boy.. ok .. lol
> 
> Wes


It takes a manly MOPAR car to look good in Pink. It's sorta like the Robinhood, Men in Tights thing. When you're that manly, it doesn't matter what you wear. Well, that's what Martina told me...


----------



## bobhch

*Eds Scallop job is Phsssssssssssssssssshed now...it worked!*

Well glad to have Viewer participation here at The "Bob...zilla Workshop Show" & as you all know I am 1/3 nuts and 2/3 bonkers (like about 1/2 of the people who post here) so, feel free to add any visual & verbal viewer mail. (Hilltop this one is for you................. Uh Oh...ha,ha,ha...ha.ha.ha..ahahahhahahahahahahhahah)

resinmonger I can think of some "HOTTER" Tennis babes though. I see how this whole thing could turn into "Girls on Trampolines" real fast like. lol

















The Yellow stuff is poster putty (I recomend the blue type but, this is what was in the garage at the time) and it worked very well. Expecialy in the curvy parts. All masking needs to be removed right after spraying very carefully.

















The hood is just sitting on here and needs to be pushed down after the paint dries. I used Flat Red here as it goes on thinner for a nice finished look. Once this gets a Future clear coat it will shine like Gloss Red and look Future Fantastic.










Very happy with how this Scallop Phsssssssssssssssssssh turned out. Ed & me have bounced ho scale monsters back and forth between our houses a bunch. Thanks to him I have aquired an army of them that I use in some of my builds. This build is inspired by overly generous and thoughtfullness of a person I consider one of my very good friends on HT.

Eds builds are great and ended up winning his Kid Killer off of E-Pay a while back. Loved that thing from the first time I saw it in the Hobby Talk Customs thread. This thing isn't done yet....Ed we got some Creatures to put in here don't we? Ooooooooooooooooh Yeah! 










This was also a good time to go in with some purple to clean up some lines in the interior with a good quality brush. When I dip my brush in the bottle I watch the end of it hit the paint and keep from loading to much on it. Then brush some off on the top edge of the bottle also. You can always go back for more...to much paint and it will go every place. This isn't a race!

Bob...Excited is not the half of it...zilla :woohoo:


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> It takes a manly MOPAR car to look good in Pink. It's sorta like the Robinhood, Men in Tights thing. When you're that manly, it doesn't matter what you wear. Well, that's what Martina told me...


LOL

Wes


----------



## PD2

Wow! That's looking great Bob! And what an awesome idea for painting the detail - poster putty! I would have never thought of that! That is slicker than grease Bob...zilla! If ever I get the courage up to phsssssssh, I'll have to remember that.

Great show bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Uh Oh !!!*

I think I'm gonna like it!!! I've always liked color fades ever since seeing the movie "Fireball 500" and the George Barris custom, and now Bob...Barrizilla comes along. Tooooooo cooooool...RM

http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/fireball_500.html


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang!

I go away for a few days and whamm-o! BobZilla has his own show?

Bob, Your projects are fantastic! :thumbsup: I will be tuning in on a regular basis, mate!


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Cmon, would you hurry up and finish that purple/yellow beast. Can't wait to see it all put together. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

*The window is gooped in & is drying in place now...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Cmon, would you hurry up and finish that purple/yellow beast. Can't wait to see it all put together. :devil: rr


rr, 

It just seems like it is taking forever because, I am working on Central Standard time...lol

The front grill and bumpers need some paint next.

Bob...Gulf Lola is calling out to me next...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

no wine before it's time ....


----------



## bobhch

*It is almost time...*










Bob...stay tuned...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Just when I thought this show could not be any cooler... :drunk: :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Same Zilla time...Same Zilla channel...*

:thumbsup: Excellent Show banner!!! Now we just need to know what the theme music is going to be???  I vote "Godzilla" by the B.O.C....Of course we'd need to change the words a bit....

"with a purposeful grimace and a psssssst pssssst sound
a sweeeet coat of flame red paint goes down......:devil:
Bob Zilla!!! :thumbsup:


nutherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> "with a purposeful grimace and a psssssst pssssst sound
> a sweeeet coat of flame red paint goes down......:devil:
> Bob Zilla!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> nutherJoe


AaaaaaHahahaha -- GOOD ONE! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Love the Godzilla theme song by B.O.Cult...Yeah!*

Well everyone I wasn't trying to be a tease but, after going to our Daughter, Brees, first Basketball game today (1rst & 2nd graders) I went downstairs to watch T.V. for a bit and fell asleep for the whole day. A bug has been going around at my work and I caught it...oh dang.

Now back to our normal programing schedule...added some finishing touches to Eds 46 Ford earlier today. 

The front grill was washed and whipped with some flat black and brushed the top part red.

Steering Wheel is from a Jessie James Coupe chop diecast and painted the outer ring to match the interior.

I always use the blue poster putty for everything. It is great for holding our little slot car bodies and parts in place while painting. I even put poster putty under the bottle that is holding the body instead of holding bottle while painting. You can just put a large wad of Poster Putty down on your workbench and then Plop the bottle (that is holding your part or body) down in it and adjust it at any angle for easy painting....the angle of approach and now shaky hands helps detail painting a lot.

This just eliminates having 2 hands that could shake while painting. Now you only have one...lol 





































I used some goop to hold this all together. Made sure that I didn't glob it on as that may cause a Gear Jam...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 

Yes Bill this is the red stuff...I know, I know...just used a tiny bit and need to make an all purpose batch of goop from a $3.00 slot father Semi Trailer soon...strip off all paint first!!!!!!!!!!!





































This 1946 has been a blast to make and still need to add some Creatures to the interior of it for Ed and Future the whole thing also.

Bob...more to come...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Joez gave me Hat Hair.....thanks man!*

ScottD961 is getting a Bat LOLA made up as he has sent me a few needed things in the past. Plus I just want to make a nice car that will go to a nice home. Tracy is a great guy so, look for this one down the road. It won't be soon but,...you saw it here first.

Joez & I have been great friends right from the start. Well we send cool packages back and forth now and then. Joez sent me this Far Out "Bob...Phsssht...zilla" hat that will be worn during many Phsssssssssssssssssssht sesions to come. Just my style also...THANKS MAN!

The front and rear bumpers are on now....almost done.





































Well my personality can be seen here in the paint room via a Rat Fink and red Lucky Rabbits foot light pull. I don't need to be rich as long as the power doesn't get shut off I'm happy!



















I won this Van that Ed Painted up for a HOHT Charity Auction a long time ago. Just thought it needed more decals. The Iron Crosses in the green part are Robs and the rest are just to many to list. I kinda thought this should have a Video game look from the 80s with everything just kinda bouncing around here.










Bob...Until next week...bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Bob !

*You are da' Man !! Great custom work on that '48 Ford !*
I will be getting back from work an hour earlier for the next 6 months & I wil be doing more HO stuff too ! Great masking idea's too ! Keep them comin' !!



Neal :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Mr. Z!!!! Real good!!


----------



## PD2

Fantastic finish to a fantastic Ford custom! Looks great and awesome detail as always!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yep, I like it!!! Kewl kolor fade, love that big engine and nice red accents there Bob...I have my own series now, so stay tuned...zilla!!! Great show, I'm sure enjoying this Tivo instant replay...RM


----------



## resinmonger

*Can the Caped Crusader Beat McLaren?*

Bob Zilla's Originals:










Quick Robin, prepare the Bat-mo-Loa. We're off to Watkins Glen to take on the McLaren gang. :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## resinmonger

*BOC to perform Bob Zilla Show Theme Song*

He posts up pictures
and erases my frown
Has great ideas for
spayin' paint all around

Oh no, he's come to steal the show
Show, Show, Bob Zilla
He's way hot but lives the the snow
Snow, Snow, Bob Zilla

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## bobhch

*resinmonger sings and he rhymes real well...it's real catchy can't you tell...*



resinmonger said:


> He posts up pictures
> and erases my frown
> Has great ideas for
> spayin' paint all around
> 
> Oh no, he's come to steal the show
> Show, Show, Bob Zilla
> He's way hot but lives the the snow
> Snow, Snow, Bob Zilla
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


I just mowed the yard
for the very last time (this year)
Went back and forth
in a straight line...

Oh no, our mowers a hunk of junk
Junk Junk Bob Zilla
Oh no, the front wheel goes clunk
Junk Junk Bob Zilla

Come next year
I pull it to start
Dang thing runs again
and just wish it would fall apart!

Oh no, our mowers a hunk of junk
Junk Junk Bob Zilla
Oh no, the front wheel goes clunk
Junk Junk Bob Zilla

We went to see High School Musical today and the kids loved it ( Ginger cried...oh man  ) and then came home and mowed the yard. Our mower is a piece of junk but, it runs and cuts the grass so, until it quites it stays. Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

resinmonger you just helped me release my pented up feelings of our Junky Lawn mower in song....Thank you!  :lol:

Well LOLA decided she wanted to go Gulf today. Just gonna let her sit now and finish up with a few more decals before the Future goes on after the silver sides dry up a little bit.










I think it is time to work on the "Thing that defeated the British"! 

Bob...Snow blower is ready for action!...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bob, really like the 46! You gonna give it the Future treatment? The Gulf scheme is always a hit!

Rich


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!! 

Awesome job on 48 ford!!!! I like the colors you did on it! VW van its a sweet looking van with iron cross on it - just perfect job adding more!! and last I like the gulf cam am car! Where do you get gulf decals from? i tried lookin at patto's website and for some reason i just cannot find it or i am blind!!

Like i said AWESOME FRICKIN JOB MAN!!!!

Wes


----------



## PD2

*YES!! Gulf Racer!!*

Now you know how much I like Gulf racers Bob! MAN! That is one sweet repaint!! I'd race that in a heartbeat!! Freakin awesome bro!!! Love it!

On the mower, why don't you lay down some sweet paint on it - maybe turn it into a Gulf racer. Might as well have fun with it before she dies completely. hehehehehe

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


>


Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, is that a Tjet hot dog?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking shade of blue Bob...I hope you didn't cry at the movies too...zilla!!! Makes them stickers pop. Can I ask the color choice??? I bought one from Ebay last week. Shipping charge was more than I paid for the car...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Resin, your sister must be quite popular to have all these cars named after her!! Lola is lookin' sweet!!! Nice livery choice!! :thumbsup: Vee dub bus looks great with the added crosses... And me thinks Tracy is gonna love that batmobile!! Oh, and hot mustard and sauerkraut on my dog please!! 

Nuther Joe


----------



## ScottD961

Hey Bobzilla, Nice 46 ! That is one cool street rod for sure. Now I,m wondering should I cut up my BTTF 46 Ford and try makin more of a rod outta mine? I might have to pick one up from Mascr and try it. I gotta ask though ,LOL How the heck do you see all of those little bits and detail em out so well, LOL ? I can do it but after awhile I gotta take the glasses off and give my orbs a brake. 
Don't know what yer plannin but no worries, glad to help out a fellow Hobby talker.
Nuther Joe , you too buddy! See ya


----------



## win43

Cool stuff bob.....i can cut the grass maybe....zilla. My mower is also a hunk of junk.....hit a rock...the engine went clunk. LOL


----------



## ScottD961

Hey Yeah , theres an idea for ya Bob . When the mower quits turn it into a slot ! 


Nah just funnin ya


----------



## videojimmy

really noce color combo Bob... beautiful workmanship!


----------



## bobhch

*The Answers are here...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Bob, really like the 46! You gonna give it the Future treatment? The Gulf scheme is always a hit!
> 
> Rich


Rich,

Yes the 46 is going to get the Future treatment but, only after I have added the ho Monsters to it. Need to look over my guys and decide which ones to use. I think the decapitated body in pics above may get one of my Eye Ball heads on it for the passenger? Not sure yet.



WesJY said:


> Where do you get gulf decals from?
> Wes


Wes,

The decals are made by Rob on Paybay...just search (ho decals) and you will find them. Same person who does the Iron Crosses on the top of the VW van and flames like on the Red Camaro I did up for PD2 a while back. He has For Sale window decals, lots of # decals and stripes and my favorite "Jerrys Towing"



PD2 said:


> Now you know how much I like Gulf racers Bob! MAN! That is one sweet repaint!! I'd race that in a heartbeat!! Freakin awesome bro!!! Love it!
> 
> On the mower, why don't you lay down some sweet paint on it - maybe turn it into a Gulf racer. Might as well have fun with it before she dies completely. hehehehehe
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


PD2,

That is hilarious and I am just crazy enough to do that...lol Thanks for the idea!!!!!!!!!!! Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey, is that a Tjet hot dog?


Not yet. Fletcher (our soon to be 5 year old son) gave it to me a couple of weeks ago and asked me to make it into a slot car for us to drive. I have this idea in my head of casting the bottom part into a bun for it some day.



Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a good looking shade of blue Bob...I hope you didn't cry at the movies too...zilla!!! Makes them stickers pop. Can I ask the color choice??? ...RM


Kustom Kolor paint by House of Kolors "Turquiose" Wally World had exclusive rights to sell it and now it is no longer available. I have an extra bottle and will post up a picture of it in a bit....PIZZA is here right now!!!

Bob...will be back after eating...zilla










Pizza was good...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



slotcarman12078 said:


> Resin, your sister must be quite popular to have all these cars named after her!! Lola is lookin' sweet!!! Nice livery choice!! :thumbsup: Vee dub bus looks great with the added crosses... And me thinks Tracy is gonna love that batmobile!! Oh, and hot mustard and sauerkraut on my dog please!!
> 
> Nuther Joe


Nuther Joe & everyone else,

Thanks for all the compliments on the Gulf LOLA & will post pics of it mounted on an AFX chassis when it is all done.

Here is a picture of the other side.










The Bat LOLA turbine is from an AFX Turbo Turnon. The plan is to lower the rear mounting space to lower the turbine and make a rear Batwing from scratch. All I have to do is print out a Batman logo to size and copy it onto plastic, round the edges nice & smooth and paint it red. I can't wait to start it but, it is behind some other builds right now.

Mustard and sauerkraut!!!!!!!!!! Now you are talking! I bet you like Corn Beef and Cabbage also? Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



ScottD961 said:


> I gotta ask though ,LOL How the heck do you see all of those little bits and detail em out so well, LOL ? I can do it but after awhile I gotta take the glasses off and give my orbs a brake.
> Don't know what yer plannin but no worries, glad to help out a fellow Hobby talker.
> Nuther Joe , you too buddy! See ya


Tracy,

The trick is to put in all the interior detail first. Keep all the side by side colors seperate and don't worry about the rest. I go back with flat black and just cover any minor inperfections last.

Hey I am not perfect and find myself touching up all the time. If you make a mistake just relax and grab the other paint color and fix it. Another trick is to use minimal paint load. To much paint in your brush for small detail will just end up bleeding into other colors fast. I use small brushes with fine tips for small detail and larger brushes for larger detail. I also use poster putty to hold my work & constantly move the peice to get the best attack angle with my brush. 

I watch my brush go into the paint bottle to control how much paint goes onto it. If to much gets on it I will dab some off on the bottle edge. You can even try loading your brush up and painting it on some scrap first to see if you have to much paint or not enough paint on your brush. Also a steady hand and beeing awake Helps alot. If you are tired then just come back another day.

I've got that Bat LOLA imprinted in my brain with red stripes and old school red bat decals on it. It is going to be a lot of fun to build. Heck I might just need to cast the rear batwing for future builds?

bob.....i can cut the grass maybe....zilla.


----------



## bobhch

*One more thing....real quick like. lol*

Wanted to tell everyone about the VW Van build. I didn't paint the bottom half and just used a Dash kit white plastic bottom. 

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad idea as the Future didn't like to stick to the large plastic area very well. 

Soooooooooooooooooo I should have painted the botom white first as Future likes paint way better. Could have saved myself lots of trouble and time. 

If this helps only one person then it was worth it for me to post this. 

Bob...not painting wasn't a short cut at all...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Short cuts make long delays...*

One of my favorite lines from lord of the rings...Sorry to hear of your misfortune with the future!!  Being a floor wax, is it possible to shoot a coat of clear over it, or is it toast?? I will no doubt keep this lesson in the memory banks for a long time!! Good luck fixing this one..

NutherJoe


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> One of my favorite lines from lord of the rings...Sorry to hear of your misfortune with the future!!  Being a floor wax, is it possible to shoot a coat of clear over it, or is it toast?? I will no doubt keep this lesson in the memory banks for a long time!! Good luck fixing this one..
> 
> NutherJoe


Joe,

I made it work by putting it in my multi-positioning-jig and doing one level surface at a time so, it is still soft bread.

Have never shot Future with my gun but, that doesn't mean that it isn't possible. The fact still remains that it just runs off the plastic. Maybe it is to smooth of a surface and not porous enough?

Now if you are just putting one decal on it then level it and cover decal but, large plastic areas just didn't work for me.

Bob...need to finish up a thing now...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

bobhch said:


> Joe,
> 
> I made it work by putting it in my multi-positioning-jig and doing one level surface at a time so, it is still soft bread.
> 
> Have never shot Future with my gun but, that doesn't mean that it isn't possible. The fact still remains that it just runs off the plastic. Maybe it is to smooth of a surface and not porous enough?
> 
> Now if you are just putting one decal on it then level it and cover decal but, large plastic areas just didn't work for me.
> 
> Bob...need to finish up a thing now...zilla


Hey 'Zilla, did ya use anything with yer decals, softener, setter, soap, spit...anything?


----------



## bobhch

*Joy ride..................Yeah baby!*



Bill Hall said:


> Hey 'Zilla, did ya use anything with yer decals, softener, setter, soap, spit...anything?


Nope just water....










Well this is what it looks like with a chassis and now will ponder on which Monsters to attatch to this Ford. Hmmmmmmmmm the Found on road Dead thing comes to mind here...lol

Actualy this thing is a blast to zip around and realy shows up well on my black Tomy track. Yes Ed I took your car for a bit of a joy ride the other day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:



















Here is a 55 Chevy that I have on the boards of "to build after getting stuff painted before it snows". Have lots of Monsters that are just waiting for a ho ride around the track. This one is going out to Tom Stumpf when done.










Ed sent me this green painter dude, the double fisted Phsssssssssssst dude and the Hooters Babe (he put that on there) ...lol Ed you crack me up man. The other gal is a Homie and so is the headless Police Officer above. Homie heads work great in Dune Buggies!! I like the Homies from series #6 the best but, still need to pick up some different ones some day...you can never have enough.










The Sub Lime Green PT Cruiser is a suprise build (suprise Wes) and Win43 (Jerry) is getting the Silver PT Cruiser like the 1/1 scale one his Wife drives. No Jerrys Wife does not drive a 1/1 scale slot car (duh....) it is a real Automobile.

Painting the windows is going to be a real treat. The Sub Lime one has already seen some time in the Pine Sol Holding Tank. Why TOMY didn't give this a removeable window is beyond me (I am sure it was a cost thing). 

My answer to this problem is now going to be masking off around the windows and giving these a squirt of flat black. Flat black is more controlable and will turn gloss once the detail is added and Future is layed down.

Going to say this right now...if I mess up the windows on either of these a picture of them getting plopped into one of my Pine Sol Pickle jars will be posted. Hey Pine Sol happens....but, am seriously going to try and prevent this from happening. I may even practice on a few JL cars that need to get pushed into the pickle jar first.










You won't believe what is coming up next. I would tell you but, it is a SECRET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it is a secret...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it is a secret...zilla


Put the Shadow wing on the Chevy! :devil:


----------



## Bill Hall

Always nice to turn on the Zilla-vision and find my favorite show!

That 46 is soooooooo nice!


----------



## win43

"The Sub Lime Green PT Cruiser is a suprise build (suprise Wes) and Win43 (Jerry) is getting the Silver PT Cruiser like the 1/1 scale one his Wife drives. No Jerrys Wife does not drive a 1/1 scale slot car (duh....) it is a real Automobile.

Painting the windows is going to be a real treat. The Sub Lime one has already seen some time in the Pine Sol Holding Tank. Why TOMY didn't give this a removeable window is beyond me (I am sure it was a cost thing). "

Bob way cool PT Cruisers. Maybe cutting the windows out would be an easier solution. Just a thought, I have absolutely no...none.....never tried it....not gonna try it......experience with this.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Nice save!!*

Nice job saving the VW bus!!! I'm glad to see it worked out!! If masking the PT Cruiser bodys don't work and they end up taking a bath, before you cut them out, try masking the windows before painting!! Use the striping tape Randy (hilltop) uses for his two tone splits on the edges, then fill the rest with masking. This will give you a clean edge, and it's easier to apply the tape to the flatter surface of the glass than the body contours. Just an idea, as I have never ever done this before either!!


NutherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Bob, on the PTs....
You can use wide striping tape FOR the windows. I did that on some LifeLike and lexan bodies. Just cut to fit. It's way easy.

Rich


----------



## bobhch

*This is a good idea...Hmmmmmmmmmmm*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob, on the PTs....
> You can use wide striping tape FOR the windows. I did that on some LifeLike and lexan bodies. Just cut to fit. It's way easy.
> 
> Rich


Rich this is a good idea. I did this one time with a Hardees truck and it turned out real nice also. Thanks for the window suggestion man. 

Will give this some thought.....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe?

Have like real thin Parma wide to thin striping tape. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Bob,
Here's a pic from an 85 Nascar series we did some years ago at Slotfather's. I did the bodies for the whole series. To save time painting them, I just used striping tape for the windows. Here's the Pontiac. I also did the Chevys, Fords, and, oh, one Chrysler.



















Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Windows*

The tape idea is good, if you can get it to lay flat on the front windshield. The front windshield has a complex curve. If you cut the windows out, fitting a piece of clear is difficult because of the complex curve, also. Might try heating the tape up first, under a lamp and stretching it. Someone mentioned black foil is available. Final thoughts get some of the Tamiya masking tape, it's great stuff. On the "Outlaw" Monte Carlo, I masked the body off and painted the windows last. A sharp blade will cut the tape with minimum pressure. Leaves a clean paint line. Keep us posted Bob...you'll figure it out...zilla. RM


----------



## Bill Hall

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob,
> Here's a pic from an 85 Nascar series we did some years ago at Slotfather's. I did the bodies for the while series. To save time painting them, I just used striping tape for the windows. Here's the pontiac. I also did the chevys, fords, and, oh, one chrysler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


Hey Rich! Thats slicker than goose grease. Gives me ideas for a current project.


----------



## bobhch

This has been on the boards for my buddy N.D. for a long time. Going to finish this up next while Eds 46 Ford creatures are beeing created.



















The Lola is finished now and so is another thing that I have been working on. All this will be in the next Episode of the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show". 

Our sons 5th Birthday is Tuesday so, it only makes sense to have a dinner party at our house today. Ginger said something about cleaning up the house...oh dang!  (Do you think that I can sneek downstairs without beeing noticed?)

Bob...Next weekend Fletcher gets a kid party...zilla


----------



## PD2

Nice lookin '55 Bob! Are those wheels painted or is that red aluminum wheels?

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You could always use the black bare metal foil too. I've used it on some resin customs in the past with good results.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Lucky Man*



















ND is a lucky man!!! Kewl 55 Bob...how'd you tint the windows...zilla???
Red glass makes it all work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

SWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!! Love that 55, Look good with red windows and red MM aluminum wheels:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961

Bob ! That 46 Convert is great ! You done good buddy !:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to the show that never ends.....*

Welcome back to another episode of the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show".

This Mustang also came in Eds box to me. I masked this off earlier tonight with some 6mm TAMIYA tape down the hood line and covered the rest in masking tape. The trick here is to mask it off so you can remove the tape easily right after spraying. 



















Still constructing Eds Creatures for inside the 46 Ford. The passenger will be steering the car. 

Also included in the package were 1 red with metal flakes & 1 orange casted Corvette "A" production bodies by Dragula that need to be painted with the AFX style stripes. Eds idea not mine...lol Hope I can do it & will give it my best shot Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssht...










Lola #1 is done​
Added some smaller decals to the Lola to complete the look & few HOOTERS decals just seemed like the right co-sponsor here. Also didn't even have to paint the helmet this time around as the stock colors were just right.

The rear engine tube detail was done with a very fine tip black sharpie marker. The tip fits right in and if you get any black on the edges of the pipes just lick a toothpick and wipe right away. 

I let this thing sit for 24 hours after the decals were applied and then hit it with a brushing of Future. With all the small decals I didn't want to dip it because, they could fall off (has happened to me before) and would be floating around in my tupperware bowl for me to go fish out.

If one of the decals moves while brushing just carefully move it back into place and move on...easy shmeasy!

































Have a bunch more Lola builds to do after I finish up a bunch of other things first. The Bat Lola for ScottD961 will be the next one and a yellow Jasper Lola after that.

Mr. Hilltop Raceway inspired me to build a Clone Jasper Powered Shadow a while back and that led to a couple more Shadow builds. Then an Image of a Yellow Lola poped into my head recently. I love this place and am totaly inspired by other peoples builds here on Hobby Talk. It is like the Domino effect....click, click, click.....

Bob...Next the XracerHO inspired Thing...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking Gulf Car Bob!!! The Mustang already looks great, can't wait to see what happens to it. What kind of body is that Mustang?

Rich


----------



## ScottD961

bobhch said:


> Welcome back to another episode of the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show".
> 
> This Mustang also came in Eds box to me. I masked this off earlier tonight with some 6mm TAMIYA tape down the hood line and covered the rest in masking tape. The trick here is to mask it off so you can remove the tape easily right after spraying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still constructing Eds Creatures for inside the 46 Ford. The passenger will be steering the car.
> 
> Also included in the package were 1 red with metal flakes & 1 orange casted Corvette "A" production bodies by Dragula that need to be painted with the AFX style stripes. Eds idea not mine...lol Hope I can do it & will give it my best shot Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssht...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lola #1 is done​
> Added some smaller decals to the Lola to complete the look & few HOOTERS decals just seemed like the right co-sponsor here. Also didn't even have to paint the helmet this time around as the stock colors were just right.
> 
> The rear engine tube detail was done with a very fine tip black sharpie marker. The tip fits right in and if you get any black on the edges of the pipes just lick a toothpick and wipe right away.
> 
> I let this thing sit for 24 hours after the decals were applied and then hit it with a brushing of Future. With all the small decals I didn't want to dip it because, they could fall off (has happened to me before) and would be floating around in my tupperware bowl for me to go fish out.
> 
> If one of the decals moves while brushing just carefully move it back into place and move on...easy shmeasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a bunch more Lola builds to do after I finish up a bunch of other things first. The Bat Lola for ScottD961 will be the next one and a yellow Jasper Lola after that.
> 
> Mr. Hilltop Raceway inspired me to build a Clone Jasper Powered Shadow a while back and that led to a couple more Shadow builds. Then an Image of a Yellow Lola poped into my head recently. I love this place and am totaly inspired by other peoples builds here on Hobby Talk. It is like the Domino effect....click, click, click.....
> 
> Bob...Next the XracerHO inspired Thing...zilla


Hey what r u gonna call that one? The Batmolola? Lolamobile? LOL Just curious.


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great looking Gulf Car Bob!!! The Mustang already looks great, can't wait to see what happens to it. What kind of body is that Mustang?
> 
> Rich


Rich,

Thanks for the compliments on the Gulf car and looking forward to doing more Lola builds. Need to keep on chuging along with some other projects before Lola and I can hook up though.

It is an Aurora Mach 1 Mustang T-Jet body with no cuts...oooooh yeah! . It is done. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't give Ed any more ideas...it is done. lol 

What happens to it is that it gets sent back to Ed after I finish up the 46 Ford and stripe the Vettes. Ed gave me some fun stuff in trade. 

Bob...check this one off my list...zilla



ScottD961 said:


> Hey what r u gonna call that one? The Batmolola? Lolamobile? LOL Just curious.


ScottD961,

Hey I guess you are just going to have to stay out of trouble for a while and find out...har. Just teasing you man. Glad to see you back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:

Bob...Lola in black with red stripes and Bat logos...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Dear Mr. Zilla,*

Nice taping job on the mustang sir!! The vettes are gonna be tricky, but if anyone can do it, you can!!!!!! And lola is lookin sweet!!! Top shelf all the way around!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## WesJY

Zilla!! awesome job on them!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*The "Bob...zilla Workshop Show" inspirational builds episode*

XracerHO,

Thanks for the inspiration for this one from your build of the British Thing (will find it an link it here). I knew my little German Sand Van was no match for your 50 cal mounted on the roll bar and got right to work building my own Thing.










Had another Home Hitler (was a Police guy from series #6) and drilled his head, put a plastic coated wire in the hole & gooped it into place. Casted another body and turned it around for the gunner Homie (series #6 Ice cream dude) with a hat chop and mustache removed. Added a few scars also and painted both of their hats German gray.

The gun is only a 30 cal. but, it is 1/32 scale so, in real life it is like a 60 cal.  I super glued it in to the rear unpainted plastic convertible boot before doing the detail work. 



















Gave this thing a bath in a Rust Wash. The gun was painted silver and used a black wash to help bring out the detail in it. 

The Jerry (win43...lol) cans are from a JL pullback Baja Bug dye job gone bad. I just snipped them off and trimmed them up. Everyone knows the Germans have lots of gas...Phttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttth



















Everything was painted (except for the German Dudes) on this so as to make the Rust Wash look right. Plastic surfaces don't look right with a wash. Kinda like a cheap Dollar General toy if you will. 



This was just a fun project to do...again thanks XracerHO for the Thing build idea. We both just kinda bounced off of each other on this one.

Later on I will camouflage the cannon and see if I can take a picture like you did (Loved that pic) with palm trees and post it up in the Customs thread.

Bob...God Bless our troops...zilla


----------



## WesJY

OOOHHHHHHH (BEEP), I am (BEEP) speechless!!!!! It's SOOOOOO AWESOOOMMMEEEEE!!!!    

WOWOWOW... I love it man!!! 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961

BOB ! Me? In trouble ? C'mon are you kidding me or what? LOL Nice vw thing !


----------



## PD2

*Me Love Lola!!!*

Wow Bob! Holy Cow! You know how much I love Gulf colored cars but that thing came out awesome!!! HOLY SWEETNESS!! Man if I had half the talent in my little finger I'd be all over doing one, but I'm sure it would never come close to your skills bro! FREAKIN AWESOME!!! (Insert drool pan and mop here)

And the VW Thing came out great! What fantastic detail! GEEZ! This was what I'm talking about! You can take something so unappealing and make it a masterpiece! Imagine what you could do with a turd! LOL!!!! JUST KIDDING!! HAHAHA!! 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Good stuff Bob.... Guess you've been keeping pretty busy!!! nd :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*WoW*

Bob,
The detail on the VW Thing is great and the rear tire compund tells me it is fast. All your work is Awesome: 55 Chevy, Gulf Lola and others. Have to keep looking & rereading the posts! Keep them coming!
Glad to bounce ideas with each other. The Jerry cans a neat idea! Sometimes you just have to have some fun and make an unusual build ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Yo 'Zilla,

That Lola and the Kraut Thing may be your finest work to date IMHO. Each one is an intricatly detailed beauty in it's own right!

Obviously your in the Zone right now....ride the wave!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Ditto ditto ditto!!!*

Yeah, what Bill said!!! :thumbsup: A+ with extra brownie points!!! Awesome job in the detail department!!!! Both the Lola and the German Fighter are top notch work!!! Channel Z rules!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...God Bless our troops...zilla


TOO COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim

Zilla- You are extremely creative Bob. And you have the best accessories. WHo else has machine guns laying around.
PD2 said it well-Imagine what you could do with a turd! LOL!!!! JUST KIDDING!! HAHAHA!! LMAO on this one.
Thanks for keeping me entertained!
Jim


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking custom, Bob! :thumbsup:
The hours of planning and labor really show. The details are perfect!


----------



## bobhch

*Enter the "Oracle"*

I took a gray dude and did some changing around a little bit. The Oracle (a character from a older Ghost Rider comic book) on the left started out as the gray guy on the right. 

This Oracle Muscle Bound guy is going to be driving Eds 46 Ford from the passengers seat. Had to break his arm to make this happen and he only let out a little screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam!

















Now I need to pick out a couple other figures to fill up the rear with more action! :roll:

Bob...keeping it fun...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Just wondering...*

He won't be holding an oversized shifter now...would he?? Nice plastic surgery on the "broken" arm!!! You a doctor?? :lol: Nice job Dr. Z!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Why didn't I think of that?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> He won't be holding an oversized shifter now...would he?? Nice plastic surgery on the "broken" arm!!! You a doctor?? :lol: Nice job Dr. Z!!!!
> 
> UtherJoe


Didn't think about that...Great idea. I am thinking skull shifter nob now for his right hand and going to have to make the shifter pretty long or have him holding it broken off (stuck in 4th gear of coarse) from the floor board.

Bob...thanks UtherJoe...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Always happy to lend a helping hand!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2

NICE! Those one-eyed creatures will definitely make it a Bob Rod (play on Rat Rod)!! Can't wait to see what else you have in store for his passengers!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> I took a gray dude and did some changing around a little bit. The Oracle (a character from a older Ghost Rider comic book) on the left started out as the gray guy on the right.
> 
> This Oracle Muscle Bound guy is going to be driving Eds 46 Ford from the passengers seat. Had to break his arm to make this happen and he only let out a little screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to pick out a couple other figures to fill up the rear with more action! :roll:
> 
> Bob...keeping it fun...zilla


Bob, Are you on medication??? Do you need medication??? RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Creepy! I guess Mr. Eyeball would wear an open faced helmet? Just wondering.....
How does he eat?
Can he see further than we can?
Night vision?

I'm going to have bad dreams about this
Rich


----------



## Bill Hall

yes
osmosis
yes
of course

Now go back to sleep Rich....things will look better in the AM...pleasant dreams!


----------



## ScottD961

UM I hate to point this out ...but , Mr. Eyeball has no ears and when he gets older how will he wear glasses? huh ? HMMMMM? I know, contacts but it doessn't look like he has eye lids either. I have way too much time on my hands when I begin wondering about little plastic monsters ! LOL


----------



## JordanZ870

You Eyeballin' me son? I'll hit ya with my stick! 

Bob, those guys are cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*OMG Scott!!*

Man, didn't you hear?? Under the next presidential administration, all single eyed plastic monsters qualify for free healthcare!!! :freak: When ole one eye starts driving a cataract (pun intended) instead of a droptop chebby he can go get free laser surgery!! No glasses needed!!! Jeeez, don't ya watch the news??? :tongue:

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*Oooooooooooooh my freaking Eye *joe smack downs the Oracle**



joez870 said:


> You Eyeballin' me son? I'll hit ya with my stick!
> 
> Bob, those guys are cool!


Joez,

You read Ghost Rider too? That is what they did to him in the New Ghost Rider when they brought him back. He was part of a 4 man bad guy team and Ghost Rider just picked up a board with some nails in it and smacked him in the face. :drunk:

After that he just kinda walked around for a few pages with the board stuck in his big eye....it was Funny as Hell. Some Evil Villain the Oracle turned out to be...hahahahahha 

I will have to find that issue and post up a picture of it here.

Don't think they would be called glasses...just glass? Like not contacts but, contact? I'd like to know how he goes to the bathroom as I cut him in half from the waist up. Hilltop you have a very good question...no I don't..do I need some? That is the question isn't it...lol

Osmosis

If two solutions of different concentration are separated by a semi-permeable membrane which is permeable to to the smaller solvent molecules but not to the larger solute molecules, then the solvent will tend to diffuse across the membrane from the less concentrated to the more concentrated solution. This process is called osmosis. 

Osmosis is of great importance in biological processes where the solvent is water. The transport of water and other molecules across biological membranes is essential to many processes in living organisms. The energy which drives the process is usually discussed in terms of osmotic pressure.


Bob...Don't know how he eats Rich even after Bills Osmosis explination???...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Absorbine Jr.*

You will all be assimilated...resistance is futile!

Osmosis: How brittle cars are re-vitalized here at Murdel Mutlery Bob! Same dealio...solvent (Goop) moving across a semi permeable membrane (the body). Put enough solvent on a brittle body and it will "wick" it all throughout making it all pliable and new feeling. If ya put just enough solvent on an old tan or grey body it will get all rubbery....just before it turns to goop. 

LOL! I was lousy in Chem and it WAS a hundred years ago. Call it what you will when old one eye gets hungry, be assured you will be absorbed! I would become worried when he hoses ya down with solvent and sits on ya.


----------



## ScottD961

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, didn't you hear?? Under the next presidential administration, all single eyed plastic monsters qualify for free healthcare!!! :freak: When ole one eye starts driving a cataract (pun intended) instead of a droptop chebby he can go get free laser surgery!! No glasses needed!!! Jeeez, don't ya watch the news??? :tongue:
> 
> UtherJoe


ROFLMAO ! Slotcarman it looks like we both have way too much time on our hands ! LOL


----------



## bobhch

*Here is a Saturday Morning Comic for you all*

Well I was wrong about this guy being called the Oracle...duh he is the Orb and watch out because, he will shoot you with his Repulsor. As soon as he pulls that board with nails out of his eye. hahahhahahaha

Ghost Rider Comics are not generally funny in nature but, this episode just cracked me up as there are more pics of the Orb throughout this MARVEL #26 issue of him just bending over in pain with the board still stuck in his eye. Some evil villain he turned out to be. My Guess is that the Orb won't be making an appearance again for some time after this. It was nice to see them bring him back as a complete looser tough...lolololololoolol

Being originated from older Ghost Rider Comics the Orb looks very Evil Knievel looking and is often seen riding a motorcycle in the original Ghost Rider comic books from waaaaay back when.












































Have been fighting off the sickies and hope that now I am going to be able to start getting some projects finished up and posted here very soon so, stay tuned...

Ghost Rider comics are the only ones I read mainly. Flames shooting off a skulled motorcycle driver just hit a spot in my brain that says yeah baby!

Bob...have lots of Ghost Rider Comics...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Next......*

Feeling beter today so the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show" is back on track now.

This ND MAN 55 for Nuther Dave just needs some future to seal in the decals now. Yeah I know that the hood doesn't have a hoodscoop...oh man! Dave can either leave it as is or put one on himself. I just couldn't come up with anything for it so, this is how it ends.










Teeny Tiney Decals on a teeny Tiney slot body. Was thinking of making a ZILLA version of this on a green 55 body. Maybe someday?

Bob...Hope you like this Dave...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks kick-a.... great! 

Check your PMs.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, since it's an ND MAN Chevy, instead of a BAD MAN, the scoop really don't matter. I'm like Mack Truck from the J & B show, "That's just my opinion, ought'a be yours". Yellow with black letters nad red tint, I likes it Ooooooooooh yeaaaaaaaaa:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

I'm with Randy....fight the impulse Zilla....she's mighty fine without the scoop!

Glad to hear you are better...howz about yer clan?


----------



## resinmonger

Scoop? She don' need no stinkin' scoops! She be mighty fine as is. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*1 penny..clink...1 penny...clink*

I'm with ^^^^ those guys.. Of course, that's just us. While a scoop would look great on there, that would make it ordinary... regular run of the mill..everyones got one... The lack of, makes it different... Save the scoops for the ice cream..

UtherJoe


----------



## coach61

scoops are for kids....i like that sleeper look.....


----------



## tomhocars

Zilla,Wasn't it Father Flanagan from Boy's Town who said"There is no such thing as a bad 55"


----------



## ScottD961

Bob you did a great job on that 55 !


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

GREAT LOOKING 55!!! I had a 1/24 model of that as a kid


----------



## ScottD961

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> GREAT LOOKING 55!!! I had a 1/24 model of that as a kid


Aw cmon now, it couldn't have been a ND MAN . It had to be the Bad Man ! I had that one too great kit


----------



## PD2

Fantastic work as always Bob'O! I love the clean lines on the '55, generally speaking. No big fancy fins - just mean speed lines. Great job bro!

Keep yourself well - we have only just begun winter!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Nuther Dave can drive 55....I can but, just not this one*



tomhocars said:


> Zilla,Wasn't it Father Flanagan from Boy's Town who said"There is no such thing as a bad 55"


Tom,

Well I bet he did but, I would have to drive down there real quick to confirm that. You know that for a while they renamed it Girls & Boys Town but, recently changed it back to Boy's Town. They still have girls but, I think the New name confused people from the original one a bit?

Well one last picture of this all Futured up and mounted on its chassis. I think I need to Future all my MM 55s now as it realy brings out the color and makes the windows clear-er & shinney.

Future realy adds to the finished look of a slot car decaled up body and it protects anthing from happening to the decals. Sometimes it is hard to get a picture of a Futured body to look like it does in real life. The shine is so nice it just causes a glare from the light.










Well I didn't buy this one but, it was done real nicely. This is the BADMAN version...lol

They didn't scrape any chrome or paint off when they glued it all together. That is my job now.










Thanks everyone for the compliments. It was fun to build and now it is out of here.

Bob...Back to the 64 in a bit...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Time for the Orb to drive...*

Here is a picture showing how I drill and post people in my rides. The red post (plastic coated wire) is gooped in and the hole is drilled in the seat. Then the post is put in the hole to see how much the post needs to be cut down as to not interfere with any chassis moving parts.

Wait for the goop to dry between steps and it is important to have plastic exposed areas (scrape paint) for the goop to bond and hold correctly. Plastic to plastic is the way it holds. Chrome must be scraped also to expose plastic before gooping in place.

Installing the Orb: First put just a dab of goop on the post to allow the bond from inside the hole as well as bottom side with a second application for this. 





































Now what to do with the rear seating arrangements?

Bob...This ain't no backseat driver...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Terminal travelocity..of course*

I don't what is possessing me to suggest this, but wouldn't the "garden gnome" look pretty interesting back there?? Without the birdbath, of course!! He's roamed pretty much everywhere else...












Ok so mebbee I'm nutz....


UtherJoe


----------



## tjd241

*I'm floored to put it mildy Bob.....*



bobhch said:


> I think I need to Future all my MM 55s now as it realy brings out the color and makes the windows clear-er & shinney.


It's not the Future.... it's the skill, thought, and heart that you put into your builds. :thumbsup::thumbsup: This is one of your best and will be one of mine. I will park it in the VIP lot at Land Ho Raceway. 

Nuther... thanks for thinking of me.... Dave !!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*I had builders block...thanks you nut!*



tjd241 said:


> It's not the Future.... it's the skill, thought, and heart that you put into your builds. :thumbsup::thumbsup: This is one of your best and will be one of mine. I will park it in the VIP lot at Land Ho Raceway.
> 
> Nuther... thanks for thinking of me.... Dave !!!!!!


Learned from you and other Hobby Talkers like you, back when I first joined up, that people are more important than fame and fortune. 

Building custom slot cars is now my passion only because, people here make it fun! If this fun ever stops for me I will just poke my eyes out with used toilet paper rolls and wear pink foamy curlers in my hair...not realy but, something like that. 

Bob...Nuther your are a VIF (very important friend) all the way...zilla




slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't what is possessing me to suggest this, but wouldn't the "garden gnome" look pretty interesting back there?? Without the birdbath, of course!! He's roamed pretty much everywhere else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so mebbee I'm nutz....
> 
> 
> UtherJoe


Uther Joe,

I have this gnome and it would be right at home in the back to roam. 

Not in a bird bath or with a giraffe or sitting on a small calf.

OK so meybbee you're nuts butz, so am eye...lol 

Bob...you solved my slot car builders block...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

BOB ! I thought originally the 46 Ford would be ruined with people inside it ( just a personel preference) But the Orb guy looks so cool ,that I can't wait to see it finished now ! Glad you didn't scoop the 55 it looks better with out it ! Build on buddy


----------



## bobhch

*What do you guys think???????? let me know please!*

Scottd961,

You have me thinking now. I don't want overkill but, I do want this to have a theme of Horror for my good friend Ed.

Uther Joe put up a picture of the gnome which got cut, posted and permanently mounted tonight. Thank you man! 

O.K. so here goes...Can you guys (ladies welcome also) lol help me decide if the gnome is good by itself or does the gal with the head on plate (not mounted in yet) stay? 

These ho Horror Clix figures are of the smaller size as the larger ones wouldn't look to scale in this car so, don't realy have any others that would work out next to the gnome.










































Want to finish this convertible off early this week and put a final coat of Future on so, it can get send out to Ed along with my Christmas car.

Please help me out here and give me an honest answer. Ed I will even consider your thoughts on this. :lol:

Bob...tell it like it is...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

bobhch said:


> Bob...tell it like it is...zilla


 :thumbsup:

Ok , Here it is ! Leave the Car just as it is ! Seriously ! Loving it totally Bob . Is it going to have a driver or is the Orb doing the steering from his side only? Glad the Orb had his eye surgery that board with the nail in it must have hurt , ALOT ! :wave:


----------



## ScottD961

Man that girl with the head on the platter and the Gnome holding the sheers behind her back puts this over the top ! LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ScottD961 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Ok , Here it is ! Leave the Car just as it is ! Seriously ! Loving it totally Bob . Is it going to have a driver or is the Orb doing the steering from his side only? Glad the Orb had his eye surgery that board with the nail in it must have hurt , ALOT ! :wave:


This is what EYE am talking about. Thanks for the input ScottD961 and would love to hear what everyone else thinks also. Thanks ALOT...LOL

Sometimes I can do something and look at it and wonder if it is right. Then come back the next day and it just makes sense. Like someone else did it.

Bob...The Orb has to drive now because, the driver lost his head...zilla


----------



## PD2

The gnome by itself does not make a lot of sense, especially since it already has blood on the shears. Putting the woman with the head on the plate brings the picture together and yes, if you add another person who is supposed to be in the drivers seat, but is headless, then that will totally complete what is going on in the horror convertible. I think it has come together very nicely Bob! Just complete the in-car-story and you should be good to go!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hello???? Travelocity???? I'd like to book a short trip..*

The gnome prolly thinks that it's great...
To find himself out on a date..
The head on the platter..
To him would not matter..
As long as that wasn't his fate...

I think old gnomey could use a little social activity. And his gal is looking pretty hot!! I'm sure the chapperone will have no problem keeping an EYE on them!!! :lol:

They make a lovely couple, and I would never stand in the way of true love!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

A headless driver would complete the story.. If it'll fit. But I think at the next stoplight, orby will be getting a little trim off the top.. These two lovebirds need a little time alone!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## sethndaddy

like PD2 said, a headless driver would set it all up cool. But the car looked totally awesome without any monsters. BUT, now I like them monsters and want to do a build to race against it.......gonna be cool. But I gotta get my xmas trade car done first.


----------



## ScottD961

LOL ! Oh Man slotcarman you need to go outside and breethe in some cool fresh air buddy ,LOL That was one funny post , my gut hurts from laughing so hard. 

Bob , yep it's looking awesome and a headless driver ...... Priceless ! 
Your package is on the way


----------



## bobhch

*YES....A headless driver will be added...Thanks everyone!*



PD2 said:


> The gnome by itself does not make a lot of sense, especially since it already has blood on the shears. Putting the woman with the head on the plate brings the picture together and yes, if you add another person who is supposed to be in the drivers seat, but is headless, then that will totally complete what is going on in the horror convertible. I think it has come together very nicely Bob! Just complete the in-car-story and you should be good to go!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Ed agrees with you on the headless driver and I do also. Seems like everyone is in for the headless driver and UtherJoe is just cracking me up...RALMAO. One problem there is not a lot of room for a headless driver as UtherJoe kinda pointed out.

Just pushed the gal back a bit and now there is room for a skinney headless driver slumped over the drivers door with blood splatter also...Sweet Horror movie in a slot car build...YEAH! 

Next time a white car is getting used. This is a fun one for sure!  Boooohahahahahahahaah

I am going to put the gal in permanantly and then find a good parts donor for the driver. Thank you all again because, just didn't think a headless driver would fit.

Bob...This is almost a wrap...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

ALL RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see this !


----------



## PD2

Cool!! Yeah, it's like an instant horror flick in a slot car! Gotta love it!!

Glad we all could help Bob!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

I agree...needs a headless driver..... Bob...you really need to stop huffing paint.....zilla that is one awesome looking ride


----------



## Bill Hall

Great carpool gang Bob. Gives a whole new meaning to "We're headed off to work!"

The mystery remains as to what really happened to the driver...

1. wont quit foolin with the radio
2. Continues to fart after being threatened repeatedly
3. wont get out of the bus lane


----------



## win43

Bill Hall said:


> Great carpool gang Bob. Gives a whole new meaning to "We're headed off to work!"
> 
> The mystery remains as to what really happened to the driver...
> 
> 1. wont quit foolin with the radio
> 2. Continues to fart after being threatened repeatedly
> 3. wont get out of the bus lane




rotflmao


----------



## JordanZ870

Too funny, Bill! I am still laughing!



Monster Squad 46 done yet, Bob? What did you finally decide for the seating arrangement??

You know this is the coolest raggy ever, right? (Ed is lucky) lol


----------



## bobhch

*Phffffffffffffffffffffffft*



joez870 said:


> Too funny, Bill! I am still laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> Monster Squad 46 done yet, Bob? What did you finally decide for the seating arrangement??
> 
> You know this is the coolest raggy ever, right? (Ed is lucky) lol


Joez,

Bills #2 choice sounds like the right answer to me...Phfffffffffffffft ...lol

Last night we watched Wall-E but, before that I took a guy and cut his head off and removed some of his stomach, with an EXACTO knife to make him slumped over. Now it will be time to add some red stuff to his neck, drivers door & detail him out a bit.

I am going to finish this up this weekend and post pics of the finished 46 Ford next to the Kid Killer.

Bob...this is a first (cut head off :freak: and used the body) hahahaha...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*RC your long awaited (almost myth like) Nomad is under way!*

Welcome to another episode of the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show". 

The driver for Eds 46 Ford has been drilled and posted and a hole in the drivers seat has also been drilled. The headless slumped over body is sitting in primer now waiting to get detail painted. Pictures will be posted soon when this thing is all done.










This Nomad for "RC" was painted with Testors #2723 TURN SIGNAL AMBER METALLIC over a silver base coat. The #28004 TURN SIGNAL AMBER is what I used over a gold base coat to get the Orange used on my Hooters Shadow (not pictured here).

I used decal set to get the decals to set into the edges and form over any details. I love this stuff! Heck you can even see the rear tailgate keyhole detail from underneath the black stripe as it sucked right around it like it was painted on.



















Here are some Sand Vans that are in the works right now also. XracerHo asked me if I could make up another Canadian Sand Van like the one done up for Coach. Sure and why not! While I'm at it decided to do a few others too. These decals were made just for these Sand Vans by Amy the decal gal to cover up the sun roof on top. First a piece of solid white decal sheet was laid down to keep the darker tint from showing through on the flag decals.




















Man my kids are high maintenance lately..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! 

Bob...must keep going...must try...to get downstairs...now...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

Awesome looking nomad Bob ! Love the color. Hey how come in the photo the two bottles of turn signal amber metallic are different shades? Just curious


----------



## bobhch

*Check the #s on the bottles closely...*



ScottD961 said:


> Awesome looking nomad Bob ! Love the color. Hey how come in the photo the two bottles of turn signal amber metallic are different shades? Just curious


Yeah it is a fun Nomad to work on...still in progress. I could paint up Nomads all day long..............thanks for the compliment.

Testors makes 2 different colors of Turnsignal Amber #2723 which is a metalic and gives a sweet gold color when painted over a silver base coat & #28004 which gives a nice Transparent Orange look when painted over gold or silver (haven't painted it over silver yet).


----------



## ScottD961

Welcome Buddy, thanks for the info. I haven't bought any of the Model masters paint in years so I was surprised to see the two shades. Thanks again, Can't wait to see that 46 !


----------



## WesJY

bob - thats one bad a$$ looking nomad!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Phsssssssssssssssssssssssh time in Gretna soon...*

RC your 57 Nomad just needs a clear coat of Future to finish it off. I put red tires on the back just for the people who like to post that tires are supposed to be black...lol

Joez there is a Mullet Beer Dune Buggy ready for decals and paint detail next. 



















Wes is getting a Hurst Charger that is going to be painted gold & white with some black trim. I got my Hot Rod Magazine and the New 1/1 scale Challenger is getting a Hurst Package available for $10,000 to $20,000 added to the price tag depending on what options you get.

rr is getting the 2009 Concept Camaro by Hellonwheels painted up with Transparent Orange with a gold base coat. 

There was a small pin hole on the lower rocker panel that I just gooped up from the inside (easy fix) to give this spot the same strength as the rest of the body.

The Lola will get to stay here and is getting the Jasper Powered yellow and red 2 tone paint job like Hilltops.

Just finished up the sanding and body prep on the Trick Truck by Bruce Gavins and the Dodge Little Red Wagon also by Bruce. Wes is getting these also...Lucky!










Both Hellen and Bruce clayed up the windows so that the flashing mold lines would be on the inside. This is a real Plus++++++++ This is done by pushing the clay on the windows to the inside edge.  I use a small rounded brush end to do this and a tooth pick. Detail, detail, detail...when you are making a mold a little more time spent here will mean less time trimming when you demold and trim.

Also when claying up the wheel wells the same process can be used. Push the clay to the inside in the wheel wells and also the whole bottom edge to the inside edge. 

The Heater is on in the garage and my hairdryer is plugged in...just hope the TM doesn't want anything done...doh! I think she mentioned showers for the kids and Home Work for Bree. Man she is in 1rst grade....oh geeeepers...give me a break pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! 

Bob...I hope I can...sneak....down stairs some more tonight...zilla


----------



## WesJY

thats one sweet looking nomad!! i like the colors and stripes!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Wow!! Talk about a cliffhanger!!*

While awaiting the finalized 46 Ford, we get hit with not one, but 6 projects in the wings!!! You gonna need a 2 hour time slot to cover all those new jobs!!! 57 Chebby is looking super sweet!! You definately have a knack for picking the right decals for the project, and them big ones are a real treat to apply!! Suder duper job putting them flames on!!! They are right on the money!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

UtherJoe 


P.S., Tires are supposed to be black.... :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Busy Busy Busy Bob...the list grows longer...zilla. I see you gotta em lined up. Kewl Nomad, except for the red tires, whoever heard of red tires, lol??? The only red streaks I've seen layed down, was from transmision fluid . I like those Testor's turn signal colors, especially the red, looks almost like candy. Get busy on the Jasper Lola, team leader. How about a # 3...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nomad'er what, Bobzilla always puts out a killer kuztom.


----------



## bobhch

*Phsssssssssssssssssssssshted picture on the racks...*

Thanks guys!

Well a few hours later, 2 TAB sodas, some smokes and they are all Phssssssssssssssssshted now.










Didn't get downstairs tonight because, Lola decided she wanted to get a Pine Sol treatment and a fresh coat of YELLOW.  Randy #3 works for me but, they may be red ones....no wait threes...doh! Going to let this one dry for a while as I still have to mask it off and paint the red. It is starting to come out of my mind and onto plastic finally. :woohoo:

Painting the Little Red Wagon was so much fun. Candy Apple Red just goes on like Magic and looks so dang HOT! Did I mention Red is my favorite color? I see a green Godzilla version of this being made. I know that one of the Mead Brothers makes some Godzilla decals and need to get my little claws on a set or two or three...etc..

The Camaro in Transparent Orange for rr had the same Magical feeling when the orange got Phsssssssssssshted over the gold base coat. This has Bowtie written all over it!!!!!!!!!!!! Candy colors are fun to paint! Oooooh so much fun! :hat:

The Sub Lime Trick Truck gave me no problems & that is a good thing.

The Charger which got a bath of Gamma Gold first then, a spray of White over the top and then hit the sides again with Gamma Gold and misted the white with gold. This one had a little thought put into it as it will be getting the Hurst Stripe and detail treatment. Once the stripes get laid down on her it should all make sense.

Still waiting to win the Lottery. I would have a Mobile Home set up just for making slot cars on the road and come visit you all. How cool would that be to have a slot car track set up in a Mobil Home done up like RCs Nomad? Make the Mobile Home a huge Nomad with gigantic slicks in back and front...yeah baby! Those would be some big Headers!!!!!!!

Time to hit the hay now...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Bob...I dream slot cars...zilla


----------



## WesJY

sweet paint jobs man!!! 

mobile home is a GREAT IDEA!!!!! or semi truck trailer?? or a greyhound bus!!! 

Wes


----------



## PD2

Where to start - heck man, I like them all! I especially like the Sand Vans because they remind me of a childhood cartoon show - Hong Kong Phooey! You've gotta do one of those up if you have any more Sand Van's left!

The Nomad definitely came out great looking Bob! And like everyone else, can't wait to see what the '46 looks like!

Sweet slot dreams!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961

I still don't know how you do it Bob, all those little details like you do. You da' man ! 
Nomad looks sharp but I like those red tires. Remember red streaks ? LOL Others look great too


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Count Slotula?????*

A few weeks ago I was watching the History Channel's documentary on the real "Dracula" AKA Vlad the Impaler... Maybe I just haven't gotten enough coffee in me yet, but this photo certainly reminds me of that show. Perhaps I should refrain from posting comments until after my third cup....:freak:












The Bob...I can make a rainbow of slotcars on stakes..Zilla road show Nomad tour bus sounds like an awesome idea!!! CJ and I can take turns being your drivers, as you travel the country, freeing you up from all that driving time to snip. chop, gouge and psssssst. :thumbsup:

The Charger sound like an instant winner, as the Hurst cars always were with me. I've got 3 JL hurst Olds...Hmmm, I wonder where they went to??? The Hong Kong Phooey sand van is a great idea!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:









UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking at that pic reminds me of going to the store and picking out your favorite lolipop!!! Can I have one of each, please, please, I'll be good!!! 2 hours, that's some blow and go paint work Bob...production painter...zilla!!! RM


----------



## win43

WOW Great looking stuff Bob. Sweet looking Nomad. I never liked the Sand Vans til you started repainting them. Can't wait to see those impaled projects brought to life.


----------



## XracerHO

*Busy as a Beeee- Zilla*

Where do you get all the energy, Bob, you're wearing me out just reading about all the GREAT builds from the Nomad to the upcoming #3 - #8 Earnhardt connection to the *Fabulous Canuck Sand Van *(Thanks).
The 46 looks Awesome whether you have a driver or NOT- what a paint job! They all look great and can not wait until you get your Prevost Bus with the pop out 4-lane landscaped track while visions of slot cars danced in his head ... zzzz ..Zilla! 
:thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Stunning, Bob! That is some real beautiful work!

You are entirely too good to/for us!

all that paint...all those colors...SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


> Joez there is a Mullet Beer Dune Buggy ready for decals and paint detail next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...I hope I can...sneak....down stairs some more tonight...zilla


Hey Bob,
I couldn't help but notice the your nomad looks alot like this..............










Are you trying to tell us something? like, go Missouri?

Rich..by the way that nomad look crazy good....I'm no Zilla:hat:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

slotcarman12078 said:


> A few weeks ago I was watching the History Channel's documentary on the real "Dracula" AKA Vlad the Impaler... Maybe I just haven't gotten enough coffee in me yet, but this photo certainly reminds me of that show. Perhaps I should refrain from posting comments until after my third cup....:freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UtherJoe


I'll bet all the other slot cars in the room are terrified when this happens!:woohoo:

Rich


----------



## bobhch

*Because I can...*

Thanks guys but, the picture doesn't show these very well at all so, you are just going to have to stay tuned for more as these get whipped out one by one after the paint dries.

There is a list of slot car builds in black Sharpie ink with little check mark boxes next to them on one of the Dumpsters at my work. Cars get checked off and cars get added. With the cold weather moving in to Nebraska my painting is going to stop for several months now. (STOP) 

PD2 & UtherJoez you tempt me with your very Kool idea of Hong Kong Phoooey Dune Buggy but, I ....must....resist....no.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 

It is time to have some fun detailing the Phsssssssssssssssshed slot projects (there are more, lots more) in the downstairs work space now. Also want to start casting some stuff up & have patiently been waiting for cold weather to cast up some bodies and parts that are as of now just an idea in my brain. 

Fear not Batcave dwellers as I have not forgotten about the Bat Lola! It will get shoved in here between things. 

Well I am getting ready to go and have some fun with Mr no head, slumped over man now. He has his mounting post and is painted in gray primer. I wish Ed was here to help with the blood splatter. :freak:

Rich, Missouri Go Big Gold & Black... no it wasn't my intention but, it does have that look. Black and Gold were my High School colors also...Go Burke Bulldogs fight for the black and gold.

XracerHO, Just got my Energy back from being surrounded by all these Sick-O people in Nebraska. Was sleeping a lot after getting home from work and had no energy to work on slots. That drove me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jerry wait till you see (HEY wait a min. there is a Hooters add blinking to my right saying something about Hooters in Las Vegas...must finish this...looking away...oh man they are HUGE!...must look away now)...what was I saying? Something about a new Dune Buggy design that is half done or half finished and sitting on the side line for now.

Randy, Not 2 hours.................a few hours. If you add in the prep time for the bodies then you can add on a few more hours but, you are right about production painting as I was on a mission to Phsssssssssssssssh!

Wes you think you know but, you have no idea...LOL just you wait.:lol:

Joez it is time for Mullet Beer to make a re-appearance as it has been way to long and don't worry that roadster will get done on a sunny day...just keep waiting...hahahhahhahhahaha(seriously we have some nice Winter days in Nebraska).

Hope I didn't forget anyone as this time slot is over. Gotta go now...bye.

Bob...thinking headless guy LKS like the bright flowered shirt type...Zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Pictures of the headless dude in Eds 46 Convertible...*




























This Convertible is going to get Futured and then mailed to Ed with my Christmas Gift Exchange car and a few other things also. Looks a lot different now huh Ed? Heck he just wanted a paint job. hahahaha 

Just a note that Ed has supplied Fletcher and I with many very Kewl Munsters and this is my way of saying thanks a lot!! Fletcher enjoys his Horror Clix as much as Seth does & has them placed all over our track layout in the basement.

UtherJoe thanks for the Gnome idea and everyone else for pushing me towards this headless dude. Was just kidding about the flowered shirt...what you think I am anyways...prissy....lol

Man that was fun!! Next..............................................

Bob...Using my imagination here and am not a violent person...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That is sooooooo far over the top Bob -- You have outdone even yourself this time 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PD2

OK - first, don't resist the temptation of doing a Hong Kong Phooey buggy - you know you want to!  Do it!

Second, the '46 came out great Bob! I'm not a big horror flick guy, but I have to say that it worked out GREAT! Like I said, its a horror movie on wheels! Freakin awesome bro!!

Finally, what are you planning on casting? Anything special?

Thanks for sharing what you do the only way you do it!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*That is soooo sick!!!*

In a good way, of course!!! The 46 came out nothing short of PERFECT!!! The whole story is there, complete and a fun read. Gnomey is offing the chaperones, one down, one to go!!! Wicked cool custom, incredible workmanship, and group participation to boot!!! This was way too much fun!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:

UtherJoe


----------



## coach61

Oh Bobbby, that is way awesome lol....gonna laugh at that one all day....


Coach!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bob,
That turned out WAY cool!!!! Be sure and ship it in a plastic bag, the post office may get suspicious if headless dude starts to soak through!

Rich


----------



## Bill Hall

Truly a wonder of slot art!

Fan damm tabulous Bob!


----------



## roadrner

That's what can happen when you pick up hitchhikers. 

Great job Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

Super cool Bob, a definate "Showcase" car. Now I need to get space on my work desk and get a partner for it.


----------



## JordanZ870

roadrner said:


> That's what can happen when you pick up hitchhikers.
> 
> Great job Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr




Yeah, but they had MGD!........ 


Very cool, Bob...scary...zilla!
It is hard to look at....and hard to look away from.......I close my eyes and I can still see it......
I will never look at hitch-hikers the same again! LOL

Great work, Bob! Fabulous EXECUTION! HAR!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Not hong kong phooey!!*

All right, you got a full plate.. maybe not as full as Jane Cleaver's (the blondie in the back seat) but you're a busy guy. I just figured I could throw yet another "buggy" idea at you and give you something else to dream about other than Karate canines... Do you remember?????












No Saturday morning cartoon fest would be complete without Speedbuggy!! I forgot all about those great Saturday morning toons, especially..what was it ..'73 that the watergate hearings were telecasted and all the "good" TV channels were taken over by the televised hearings?? Stuck after school watching sesame street and Mr. Rogers neighborhood cause that was the only non watergate channel on TV. This would be ok for, uhhh, a 5 year old, but I was like 12. Speed Buggy would be a simple two tone paint, and a couple oversized "moon eyes" in the head lights. Maybe a whip antenna on the back.... Isn't that shaggy's brother driving??? Just food for thought!!

UtherJoe


----------



## PD2

slotcarman12078 said:


> All right, you got a full plate.. maybe not as full as Jane Cleaver's (the blondie in the back seat) but you're a busy guy. I just figured I could throw yet another "buggy" idea at you and give you something else to dream about other than Karate canines... Do you remember?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Saturday morning cartoon fest would be complete without Speedbuggy!! I forgot all about those great Saturday morning toons, especially..what was it ..'73 that the watergate hearings were telecasted and all the "good" TV channels were taken over by the televised hearings?? Stuck after school watching sesame street and Mr. Rogers neighborhood cause that was the only non watergate channel on TV. This would be ok for, uhhh, a 5 year old, but I was like 12. Speed Buggy would be a simple two tone paint, and a couple oversized "moon eyes" in the head lights. Maybe a whip antenna on the back.... Isn't that shaggy's brother driving??? Just food for thought!!
> 
> UtherJoe


YES!!! Speed Buggy!! I almost forgot about that one! Good call UtherJoe!! I loved that show! I think that would be awesome build too! I want both - Hong Kong and Speed! Too many good ones to decide!

Great call bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT

bobhch said:


> RC your 57 Nomad just needs a clear coat of Future to finish it off. I put red tires on the back just for the people who like to post that tires are supposed to be black...lol
> 
> Joez there is a Mullet Beer Dune Buggy ready for decals and paint detail next.


Wow, Bob! Looks awsome-o! Thanks a bunch!:woohoo::wave:


----------



## bobhch

*Go Skulls.....*

RC,

You are very welcome my friend.  

XracerHO,

Here are the pics of the almost done Canadian II Sandy Van. My interpretation of this build is that this is a talent Scout for the Canadian Skulls Hockey team just buggy-ing around town.



















Did some heavy EX-Acto knife slice & dice to get this Homie out of his Pillow and into this Dune Buggy. Just need to goop the head in from the bottom & also the C-cab then hit this with some Future. 

You can only look at Purple and Orange Sand Vans for soooooo long....

Bob...Another one bites the Dust-Aaaaah...zilla


----------



## ScottD961

BOB, Nice job as always !


----------



## XracerHO

*Actually it GO LEAFS GO!*

But they have NOT won a Stanley Cup in over 25 years!!!

Bob, the Van looks GREAT & like what you did with the rims! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Being Canadian, we have our Thanksgiving a month earlier, so today, I get to enjoy the Macy's Parade and NFL football all day on your celebration. So *Happy Thanksgiving *Bob & to all the other American HT members.

Thanks again, ..RL


----------



## coach61

XracerHO said:


> But they have NOT won a Stanley Cup in over 25 years!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you got to be a laffs fan lol.. its been...41 years....lolol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, ..RL


you got to be a laffs fan lol.. its been...41 years....lolol.....


----------



## bobhch

*Hank the Tank is Mullet Beers Dune Buggy Race Teams new driver...*

Joez,

This buggy is for my good buddy Joez. Just needs a Future clear coat to finish her off now.


























I love the part when Hank is running naked down the street and his Wife drives up with all her friends....hahhahahahaha:lol:

Need to look around for something that will work as a Keg for next to the rear spare tire.



Bob...Hank the Tank was just an obvious choice...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Need to look around for something that will work as a Keg for next to the rear spare tire.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...Hank the Tank was just an obvious choice...zilla


Coooool Bob! :thumbsup:

Hey how about a cheap hippy bead off an old necklace painted silver for a keg?  Just thinking out loud again.


----------



## WesJY

bobzilla!! those two buggys are awesome!! you been busy busy!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah, Bob!

What a great looking buggy!
The yellow 4dots are a real nice touch too, hey!
You are going to add a beer keg? How cool is that! :thumbsup:

Many many thanks!


----------



## bobhch

*Hannah is throwing up right now Joez...moderation..keep on telling her...doh*



joez870 said:


> Holy Hannah, Bob!
> 
> What a great looking buggy!
> The yellow 4dots are a real nice touch too, hey!
> You are going to add a beer keg? How cool is that! :thumbsup:
> 
> Many many thanks!


Doba gave me an idea as for the mental shape of this thing and size but, then a click entered my brain *CLICK* and suddenly a use for one of the Stop Police barrels has been found. 

After reading these post I went right to work. Dremeled and X-Acto-ed out the rear tire and Mr Belt Sander sized the keg in half. Now it is sitting in Silver downstairs! :hat::freak: Oooooooooh yeah Party like a Rock Star baby!

Going to put up some Christmas lights right now and will post this up when it gets finished...silver dries fast!

Bob...Drink Responsibly...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Hello...Tom Lowe??? Is this thing working???*

Awesome job yet again Mr.Z!!! I sure hope this creative wave you're riding on lasts a long, long time!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Back to back winner sand vans!!!! What could possibly be next???

Uther...surfs up, dude...Joe


----------



## bobhch

*Can you ever have enough buggies....NO YOU CAN'T!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome job yet again Mr.Z!!! I sure hope this creative wave you're riding on lasts a long, long time!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Back to back winner sand vans!!!! What could possibly be next???
> 
> Uther...surfs up, dude...Joe





WesJY said:


> bobzilla!! those two buggys are awesome!! you been busy busy!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Well back to back to back to back to back....Um that is a hint.










Why does it take twice as long to put the lights on when your Wife helps you? Aaaaaaaaaaaaah nevermind. 

The keg has been gooped into place. "NOW" it just needs a Future clear coat....Ta Dah

Bob...Mike Myers said he wanted a buggy next...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Beach Party Time*

Looking gooood Bob...Don't Drink And Drive...zilla!!! That trash can made a great keg. "Tank" looks kewl and right at home driving that bad boy, nice choice...RM


----------



## win43

DANG BOB !!!!! Cool looking Mulletmobiles.........


----------



## resinmonger

Tank needs a hose running from the keg to his mouth...


----------



## roadrner

resinmonger said:


> Tank needs a hose running from the keg to his mouth...


 
Was thinking the same thing. Mock up the tap, add a line and place it within arm's reach. Looks great Bob.. Sand Van Man...Zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

Bob "I sit at home all day and play with toy cars all day cuz i'm rich" zilla


----------



## coach61

resinmonger said:


> Tank needs a hose running from the keg to his mouth...


You took the words right off my finger tips..lol...


Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

*the final touch... hmmmm...*

While the tap and hose would be interesting, I think there is one thing that would complete the picture... Not that it isn't awesome as is... But wouldn't a slightly oversized mullet beer bar tap shifter be the clincher to bring it to absolute perfection?? Sorry, was I thinking that out loud??  Looks great Zilly!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

*This does make perfectly good sence...*



resinmonger said:


> Tank needs a hose running from the keg to his mouth...


This would do the trick...

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/keg-party-dispensing-pid-EZ-Tap-H-LC.html

Again another great idea....I WILL DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Ed I don't have a dime...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Foxy Cleopatra...Yeah Baby!*

Time for another buggy on the "Bob...zilla Workshop show". When will the buggies stop? They aren't bugging me yet so, Bug on you Crazy Diamond (That is a Pink Floyd reference for all of you still stuck in the 50s...LOL)

Sure I am going to build others but, it looks like buggies get pushed in between builds now....got a pile of them so, what the heck.

Well this is an Austin Powers Sand Van done up for Foxy Cleopatra to drive. I think Mike Myers is holding out for the Hilltop Jag build that is behind curtain #3.

The Afro was done up with some goop and then painted black (black goop needs to be made soon) , added bright red lipstick and diamond earrings (they are hard to see in pics). Yeah the rear tires stick out a bit and need to be trimmed and tucked in some day.

The British flags were measured up for the Sand Van and custom made by Amy the decal Gal & slotrod65 http://slotrod65.com/id8.html flower decals were used also. They come off the same decal sheet that were used in Bill Halls Pink VW Van. There weren't any red dot flower decals so, I carefully painted the yellow and orange ones centers red to keep the color theme going.


























Would this be fun to tool around in London with or what? Mini Coopers look out..BEEP, BEEP the crazies are coming through. :roll::woohoo:

Need to go back and put a tapper on Hanks Keg with a CO2 and some hose in the back of the Mullet Beer Buggy. Note:I don't approve of drinking and driving as this is just a spoof from a movie...drinking is fine just don't drive while or before and everything will be O.K. 

Bob...gonna build 100 Billion slot cars...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

I wanna take you home
I wont do you no harm, no
You've got to be all mine, all mine
Ooh, foxy lady


----------



## resinmonger

*Things*

Drinking and driving is a _BAD THING_. Little slot car drivers sucking down a keg is a _FUNNY THING_. Adults drinking while driving slot cars is an _OBLIGATORY THING_. The original movie, _THE THING_, was a durnded _SCARY THING_. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Move over Cleo, make room for Vanessa and me baby!!*

Grooovy Baby, Yeah!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:











Cause that's what being an international man of mystery is all about, baby!!
UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Let the tires hang out Bob...Mr. Sand Van Man...zilla, helps control the rollover...The boys have been watching you. I think I caught em bidding on a sand van...RM


----------



## bobhch

*It is slowly getting there...*

Have been busy with stuff lately and just got the Keg tapped tonight.

Will set everything permanently in place and Future it.



















Was thinking off putting a NOS tank on the front seat...that is if I have a NOS decal. Have to go see if I have one? Would hook up a blue hose to a blue tank for this and just run it into the rear of the wall behind the seat. Vroooooooooooom, Vrooooooom, Sreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The colored hose is Thermostat wire I picked up from work and the red CO2 tank was chiseled off a plastic parts tree from the game "Mouse Trap". Drilled the holes with my hand Mandrel and bent up the wires with Mr. Leatherman.

The pull back JL motors have some nifty metal in the motor that would work great for tie down straps...Joez it aint done yet so, just hold on to your panties a little bit longer.

Bob...you can't rush a race car build...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Sand Van Headquarters*

Bob,
Sand Vans look great! Tank is talented he can smoke & drink at the same time reminds me of some character, Kramer on a Seinfeld episode!
You took a bland car and with imagination & detail turned it into a cute, billboard, fun series of desirable vehicles.
Now take a look at what Tank drives on the weekend being serviced in the One Guy Garage! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Bob, Wunder if it would boost performance if you used nitrous oxide to pump that keg?

What a combo laughing gas and grog! Teehee burp! Hahahahahah burp! LMAO buuuuurp!


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> Bob, Wunder if it would boost performance if you used nitrous oxide to pump that keg?
> 
> What a combo laughing gas and grog! Teehee burp! Hahahahahah burp! LMAO buuuuurp!


OMG! hahahahahahaha!


----------



## WesJY

oh man that's funny!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Rotflmao!!!!*

Giggle...burp...giggle... burp....giggle.... burp..vroooom vrooooom!!!


----------



## bobhch

*NOS....blue wins by default*



Bill Hall said:


> Bob, Wunder if it would boost performance if you used nitrous oxide to pump that keg?
> 
> What a combo laughing gas and grog! Teehee burp! Hahahahahah burp! LMAO buuuuurp!


Bill,

What a great idea. :thumbsup: 

Well this thing is finished (finally) and ready to roll out the door. Mailing it out Monday with RCs Nomad also. 

We could all save on shipping like this if 1/2 of us moved next door to each other or everyone just move to Nebraska. 










I know we talked about painting the NOS tank Pink but, just didn't think it would LK right with green and yellow. Next time...........

Bob...NOS...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Perfectly perfect!!!!*

Absolute perfection has been achieved!!! Tanks slots!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

AHAHAHAHA thats cool, shouldnt his hat say "Tanked" as he will be soon sucking on that hose to long LOL

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

*Micro Sol: Decal Setting Solution...*

Posting up a picture of Micro Sol Decal Setting Solution for those of you that may want to get some next time you make it to a Hobby Store.

Bottle says that it softens decals to conform to irregular surfaces for a "Painted On Look" & it is made in the USA to boot.

Have told several people about this and many here already use it. I heard about it on Hobby Talk so, thought I would pass this information on once again.

It doesn't take a lot (this bottle should last me for eternity) and doesn't mess up the finish what so ever. 

Did up a Finger Hut decal on the front of this Shadow with all the ups and downs. Put large decals in places you never thought you could...Yeah!


























It also gets the decals to set into door, hood and all those little lines like on the top of the AFX Nomad. Don't leave home without it.

Bob...I use this stuff on every build...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

bobhch said:


> Bill,
> 
> What a great idea. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well this thing is finished (finally) and ready to roll out the door. Mailing it out Monday with RCs Nomad also.
> 
> We could all save on shipping like this if 1/2 of us moved next door to each other or everyone just move to Nebraska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we talked about painting the NOS tank Pink but, just didn't think it would LK right with green and yellow. Next time...........
> 
> Bob...NOS...zilla


The blue looks great Bob. Adds a little contrast between the green yellow and pink. The yellow barrel (keg) was brilliant!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

microset is another good one to use for setting decals on, then use the microsol, Microset can be used for removing decals too


----------



## roadrner

Micro Sol +++. Keg buggy Perfect! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*A fun Deora build....wouldn't have it any other way!*

This is next...picked this Deora up off the bay and tore it apart. Engine needs tabs removed to lower it and much, much more....will show progress during this build here.










No surfboards but, instead going to put in 2 large NOS tanks! Screeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...Oh yeah! This ain't no sleeper...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzip!

Bob...no hidden NOS tanks here...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Need to exhale*

When you add the NOS tanks, put on some monster exhaust stacks as well. Four chrome 16in Battleship Gun Barrels per side should be about right. :hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Weeeeell you know...*

Back when I was a young whippersnapper I had me one of them Deoras...I believe they called the color uuuuummmm..antifreeze..yup..that's it.. I sure thought it was a pretty wild ride then...Still do as a matter of fact!!! I wanna light one of them!! I wanna I wanna I wanna!!! I hope he's still selling them at tax return time!! 

Are we talking 2 100 lb shot of NOS, or 100 2 lb shots?? Hmmm!!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## XracerHO

*Aren't those NOS tanks a little BIG!*

Only Bob ...zilla could pull this build off! HM NOS Deora, can't wait but I am suffering Sand Van withdrawal. Thanks for the decal tips and the shadows really look great! ..RL


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

bobhch said:


> This is next...picked this Deora up off the bay and tore it apart. Engine needs tabs removed to lower it and much, much more....will show progress during this build here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surfboards but, instead going to put in 2 large NOS tanks! Screeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...Oh yeah! This ain't no sleeper...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzip!
> 
> Bob...no hidden NOS tanks here...zilla


WOHOOO Ive been jonzin for some "Bob... one of the best customizers EVER...zilla workshop show , an doing that truck kicks @ss...... HEY !!! we can do truck drags when your done :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870

....oh, this should be good.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

hahahahaha burp! tee heeheeeheeeheeeeheeee burp!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You got room for 2 engines in the green machine. Build a NOS 4 bottler, power sucking, wheel spinning, see you at the other end... Sorry, I got a little excited...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


>


Holy Hannah, Bob!

This buggy is absolutely gorgeous!

Devon came over the other day with the Mullet buggy in the parcel. Very funny shipping it to him as a surprise. LOL

It runs out quite nicely, mate and looks super cool ripping around the track!

Thank you so much for this beautiful build!:thumbsup:

BTW, clean out your PM box! LOL


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> Holy Hannah, Bob!
> 
> This buggy is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Devon came over the other day with the Mullet buggy in the parcel. Very funny shipping it to him as a surprise. LOL
> 
> It runs out quite nicely, mate and looks super cool ripping around the track!
> 
> Thank you so much for this beautiful build!:thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, clean out your PM box! LOL


Joez,

Yeah sending it to RC was a funny we came up with in Chat...glad you liked it and rolled it around the track as I did before it left here also.

Have been sick with a cold for the last couple of days and now my PM box is empty.

Bob...feeling better now...zilla


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> Bill,
> 
> What a great idea. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well this thing is finished (finally) and ready to roll out the door. Mailing it out Monday with RCs Nomad also.
> 
> We could all save on shipping like this if 1/2 of us moved next door to each other or everyone just move to Nebraska.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we talked about painting the NOS tank Pink but, just didn't think it would LK right with green and yellow. Next time...........
> 
> Bob...NOS...zilla


Should he being smoking around that Nos Tank??? He might turn that smoking buggie into a Super III.


----------



## bobhch

*This is getting the Candy Apple Red & Iron Cross treatment...*










Look for a build up start on this after Christmas. Right now I am gooping the rear end to get it Smooooooth. This had a plastic tarp on it and under it were lots of low spots that need to be fixed with some block sanding. The rear window holes are getting filled in too.

This Deora resin was a great start for a Wild Custom that is going to need some slice -n- dice work also. 

















Well just sanded and filled in the holes, making sure that I did not put to much goop inside as to hinder any mechanical movement!

Now will be breaking out my Green Squadron putty and building up the rear bed just a tiny bit. First I will need to completely mock up the NOS tanks so I can set them in the putty to get a very slight form fit look to the bed and a Engine set in look also. Hopefully this will work the way I want it to. If not it will become M C Hammer time...Bam, Bam (only at a very last resort). LOL 

(Chp, Chp)

Bob...NOS powered all the way...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Look for a build up start on this after Christmas. Right now I am gooping the rear end to get it Smooooooth. This had a plastic tarp on it and under it were lots of low spots that need to be fixed with some block sanding. The rear window holes are getting filled in too.
> 
> This Deora resin was a great start for a Wild Custom that is going to need some slice -n- dice work also.
> 
> (Chp, Chp)
> 
> Bob...NOS powered all the way...zilla


whoooooooo!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go Zilla, Go!!!!!! Can't wait to see how this one comes out!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## XracerHO

*TOO Much NOS!!!*

Bob, where are you.... how many fingers? TOO Much NOS... Zilla

Just a little fun, love the post mounting technique which you did not even mention, build looks very good and so are your posting graphics! :thumbsup: Will keep watching for the Deora by Zilla! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Here is the bed in Green Squadron with Engine room...*



XracerHO said:


> Bob, where are you.... how many fingers? TOO Much NOS... Zilla
> 
> Just a little fun, love the post mounting technique which you did not even mention, build looks very good and so are your posting graphics! :thumbsup: Will keep watching for the Deora by Zilla! ..RL





bobhch said:


> This is next...picked this Deora up off the bay and tore it apart. Engine needs tabs removed to lower it and much, much more....will show progress during this build here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No surfboards but, instead going to put in 2 large NOS tanks! Screeeeeeeeeeeeeatch...Oh yeah! This ain't no sleeper...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzip!
> 
> Bob...no hidden NOS tanks here...zilla


R.L.

This body came casted with the body post already mounted on it. 



















This is actually another darker green Deora casting I won off the bay and am now building a place for the engine to sit. The Testors liquid glue in the bottle with the pink label smoothed the Squadron putty out smooth and let me move it around...just like Bill Hall does with Goop. (I didn't know this would work but, now I do) The putty wasn't working with me (bad putty...bad) and just got the Testors out as a last resort. The Testors, with it's small brush applicator in the lid, made my mess all good...wheeew It worked!

This will get some sanding and more work before it is done...not even close yet to being done.


Bob...It isn't easy being green...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

WOOHOOO cant wait to see this finished!!!!!!!!!!!
What is that green putty you got there???


----------



## bobhch

*Green Squadron putty...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> WOOHOOO cant wait to see this finished!!!!!!!!!!!
> What is that green putty you got there???


It is Green Squadron Putty found in hobby stores.










Bob...I can't wait to see this finished either...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Making a good impression*

Icing is very cool stuff Bob! Winging it by the seat of your pants is the only way to fly. Just dont put it on yer cake. Sounds like ya got this build fingered out!

The thinner trick works great with most fillers. Often times filler gets doughy with age instead of creamy so a little mad scientist is required to get it to stick. Just like using goop you can shape the thinned stuff while it's wet....chemical sanding! 

In my jurassic 1:1 auto body period it wasnt uncommon to take a mud board full of evercoat (polyester glazing putty) and whip some reducer in it before adding the hardener. This makes for a creamy more spreadable mix that you can really fling. It fans out beautifully on the work area. Proper consistency promotes adhesion and fills pinholes and gouges rather than just globbing across the top. The obvious disadvantage is at that consistency you dont get a lot of build ...which you shouldnt expect putty to do anyway!


----------



## roadrner

Can we step up the pace here. I want to see the finished versions!  

Looks great. Keep it up and thanks for the pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2

Just like wine, no body will be done before it's time. HAHA!

Interesting how what you do for body work can translate so well into the scale model car world. I think the small steps are just as important so that if anyone every wanted to do some mods of their own we get a "behind the scenes" look at what it takes and, in some of Bill and Bob's posts, how to do it.

Let it flow....let yourself go....nice and slow...that is the tempo...

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*Let It Flow*

Bob, learning by your experience and anxious to see the finished product but this is not a job so enjoy and let it develop! I enjoy tuning in to your workshop and watch the great builds evolve. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## win43

Looks like we're in for another wild looking ride form the mind of Zilla.
Way to go Bob. .....Step away from the paint.......Zilla


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

newbie here...
Bob love your sense of humor,as off camber as mine..:freak:
question...Did Vlad drink PBR?


----------



## bobhch

*zook, zook, zook, zook of earl, earl, earl...come in as all the answers lie inside...*



4.3 ZOOK said:


> newbie here...
> Bob love your sense of humor,as off camber as mine..:freak:
> question...Did Vlad drink PBR?


ZOOK,

Welcome to Hobbytalk and feel free to join in anytime. Humor runs rampid here along with some great ideas and fun times. 

As a PBR drinker by first choice I believe that he impaled PBR causing the fluids to gush out...what a jerk he was.:drunk:


Thanks all for viewing...Guess what?

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah you won't believe this but, a Hters build has interupted the normal broadcasting program. Film at 11:00

Bob...Kewl painted Shadow body by rr + Hooters decals = We now interrupt this program to bring you a brief announcement...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Oh, now this should be good! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Shadow alert...Shadow alert....beep, beep, beep*



joez870 said:


> Oh, now this should be good! :thumbsup:


The wing has been stripped down and painted orange. Just waiting for final assembly and decals now.

Will be painting the wing ends and that rectangle front part white also.

Bob...still a work in progress...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

In a word: SANO! That's a sweet looker there, Zilla! Can't wait to see te finished product. Now I see why Shadow bodies are getting hard to find...
:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

Power tools and Hooters! What could be better?


----------



## noddaz

*Lookin good!*

Nice..

And a good combo too..


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

bobhch,thanks for the warm welcome!
i've been here less than a week but learned a lot(starting from scratch)
hope to be contributing soon...
nice hooters car,but i kept searching for a more than 35%(skin) link...:lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Car looks great Bob! :thumbsup: 
I went to Hooters today but couldn't find a place to park. I'll try again next week.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Cant ever get rid of yer shadow*



bobhch said:


> The wing has been stripped down and painted orange. Just waiting for final assembly and decals now.
> 
> Will be painting the wing ends and that rectangle front part white also.
> 
> Bob...still a work in progress...zilla


It's really been fun watching you develope the Shadows Bob. Each one reborn unto itself and so unlike the original blob that they were.

Randy really started something with those first ones...LOL....yer a Shadow junkie Bob. I rekon we all are now!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> ...LOL....yer a Shadow junkie Bob. I rekon we all are now!


 








I can quit anytime I want to. :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's not very often we get to see Hershy Milk Chocolate Brown, Petty Blue, Joez La La Lilac, Rob Walker Racing Blue, Bill "Goopy" Hall Green, and Peruvian Farkleberry Red all at the same time!!! Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahahaha Doba!

Ya cracker!


----------



## JordanZ870

Shadow looks great, Bob!

Doba, get'm done, yeah? So...whatcha gonna do with that pink one? LOL!

Ujoe, U crack me up! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

*Face the Music*

The Pink One will be for "White Glove Racing". Nobody can _Beat It_. When it's on the track, the race is sure to be a _Thriller_. Yes, you can say that this car will be _Bad_.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## bobhch

*It is done now finally*



Bill Hall said:


> It's really been fun watching you develope the Shadows Bob. Each one reborn unto itself and so unlike the original blob that they were.
> 
> Randy really started something with those first ones...LOL....yer a Shadow junkie Bob. I rekon we all are now!


Bill,

Yes Mr. Hilltop (Randy) is to blame for the drug induced like addiction to the Shadow build.

Doba,

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH RALMAO...OMG you guys are cracking me up. Anytime...yeah right. The Pink one is kinda making me think of the Pink Ladies from Grease...YO pink is the Word, is the place, it's the way that we are living.

Peruvian Farkleberry Red...Now that is funny slotcarman. 



















Bob...Hooters Shadow slot car maker World Record holder...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Looking good, as always!!!*

Bob...I like Hooters too!!!...zilla, I like that cool new Hitachi sponsor you picked up. Companies seem to be a little stingy with the moneys these days. How'd you swing that deal??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I wasn't a big fan of the shadow cars...*

But you guys are changing that!!! This one is sweeeeeet!!! Makes me think....mmmmmm...wings!!! Oh my God!!! It's contagious!!! Somebody boil some water!!! Somebody get me some Alcohol!!!!! :freak:

I can't take any credit for the Peruvian Farkleberry Red though.... That stroke of pure genius came from the mind of Resinmonger!!!!! Hutts are absolutely brilliant 99.999999999999999% of the time....

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> But you guys are changing that!!! This one is sweeeeeet!!! Makes me think....mmmmmm...wings!!! Oh my God!!! It's contagious!!! Somebody boil some water!!! Somebody get me some Alcohol!!!!! :freak:
> 
> I can't take any credit for the Peruvian Farkleberry Red though.... That stroke of pure genius came from the mind of Resinmonger!!!!! Hutts are absolutely brilliant 99.999999999999999% of the time....
> 
> UtherJoe


Wings...hahahahaah now I am hungry all of the sudden.

You better boil lots of water slotcarman because, BAM here is the next one getting done up here on Zilla Station WKRP in Cincinnati.










Randy was kind enough to send me some Bridgestone sponsor decals to make the #3 version of his Jasper Powered LOLA. Yeah I am gonna need some Alcohol too.



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Bob...I like Hooters too!!!...zilla, I like that cool new Hitachi sponsor you picked up. Companies seem to be a little stingy with the moneys these days. How'd you swing that deal??? RM


Bob...the Hitachi sponsor came from a 1/24th decal sheet made by: SLIXX DECALS ( www.slixx.com ) ...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Go Big Red*

Masked this thing off at Half Time and after a Sweet Victory felt like spraying some Red! :roll:

This was fun to do the Hilltop 2-tone Phsssssssssssssht and will have to do more in the future.










Now it sits waiting to dry....still waiting...still waiting...still waiting

Bob...Gator Bowl watcher...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG Bob!!! What were you doing??? Handling toxic mattel tires??? What the heck happened to your hands?????  

Oh, never mind.. those aren't your hands.. Whew!!! Scared me for a second... and you being so nonchalant about it only made it stranger.... :freak: 


Loooking Gooooo-oooood!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:....would that be considered a two tone.. or three tone... Hmmm..

UtherJoe


----------



## krazcustoms

slotcarman12078 said:


> OMG Bob!!! What were you doing??? Handling toxic mattel tires??? What the heck happened to your hands?????


Haha! That was hilarious!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I sometimes forget this is HO scale we're looking at...:freak:


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking GREAT, Bob!
Your paint edges are crisp and clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*The Hilltop Jasper Powered Lola "Project Fun"*

Finding build time has been crazy lately. :freak: I just keep looking for a few min. here and a few there...it is coming along now.










Let the Decal fun begin! Randy sent me the Bridgestone decals (thanks man) and some #3 decals that screwed up on me (oh dang) so, pulled out a decal sheet made up by Rob for the #80 and still need to add them onto the sides and put this thing back together.

Bob...Jasper Powered Lola "Project FUN"...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Another sweet looker Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man, I saw a car just like that at a local track. Team Jasper is looking strong. Every slotcar track should have one!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Man, I saw a car just like that at a local track. Team Jasper is looking strong. Every slotcar track should have one!!! Just my thoughts...RM


nice work as always!do you have pinstriping tape?or is that masked and sprayed?


----------



## resinmonger

*Sano Lola!!!!*

Zilla, nice to see you putting the Hilltop treatment to use on the Lola. The black stripe kicks it up at least thre notches - BAM!!! Wouldn't want to get in the way of Jasper Thunder on any track - that's fer sure, dude! You do more with spare minutes than I did with 2008!!! 

I met her on a track
in a Nebraska town
she was ripping around
making a screeching sound

Bob's Lola
L O L A
Lola

She husteled past me
in the blink of an eye
and lapped me again
nearly made me cry

Bob's Lola
L O L A
Lola

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Great song Resinmonger....I needed a laugh today!*



slotnewbie69 said:


> nice work as always!do you have pinstriping tape?or is that masked and sprayed?


I masked the body to paint the red and then used black Parma Pinstriping tape right down the middle. Parma makes a Pinstipe tape that has about 7 different thickenesses of stripes on a very long roll kept in a tube. Comes in many different colors.

Will dig up a picture of what it looks like in just a second....Bzzzzzzzzzzzz look in the right rear corner of picture in the clear tubes. This stuff is as thin as any paint stripe could be painted. 










Gooped here all together just a bit ago and then the final decals and clear go on.

Song by Resinmonger: Thanks man I love it...RALMAO

I met her on a track
in a Nebraska town
she was ripping around
making a screeching sound

Bob's Lola
L O L A
Lola

She husteled past me
in the blink of an eye
and lapped me again
nearly made me cry 

Bob's Lola
L O L A
Lola

Bob...L O L A my Lola, la, la, la, la LOLA...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

here is a Deora for ya Bob

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-Resin-Aurora-Tjet-HO-Slot-Car-Deora-Dragster_W0QQitemZ280299696291QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item280299696291&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## resinmonger

The engine looks a little on the small side... NOT!


----------



## bobhch

*99 cent part drives up the price that much????*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> here is a Deora for ya Bob
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-Resin-Aurora-Tjet-HO-Slot-Car-Deora-Dragster_W0QQitemZ280299696291QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item280299696291&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Resinmonger...small side...hahahaahah

That is the guy I got mine from. Not for that price though...LOWER! Nice idea but, I need more scratch build in my stuff and it can't be Cheesy unless it's Extra Sharp Cedar! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

The engine & Spoiler that is on the Deora is off a 99 cent HW Semi truck that just came out. He chopped some of it off and added a little red paint detail.

Bob...gonna have to see if this sells for this price...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like an Imperial ship . . . better cut the engines and prepare to be boarded.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

I think he visits HT to steal our ideas


----------



## resinmonger

Yes, it's an Imperial ship - a Corillian ship; not one of the local bulk cruisers. Dun dun dun dut da dun dut da dun dun... Darth was really a nice guy - just sadly misunderstood. That's what uncle Jabba told me...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*OMG he's cuttin the cheese!!!*

Thanks to the power of suggestion, I am now 1/4 of the way into a brick of VT sharp cheddar... Thanks Bob!!! :freak:


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

yuh think he would have trimmed the front wheels down 
to narrow the front wheel width????(me speaking in joe dirt voice) iii'mmm nnneeewww!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

4.3 ZOOK said:


> yuh think he would have trimmed the front wheels down
> to narrow the front wheel width????(me speaking in joe dirt voice) iii'mmm nnneeewww!


easier to just slap some hardware/home improvement store O rings on it


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> easier to just slap some hardware/home improvement store O rings on it


never thought about o rings,thanks for the tip!
i was thinking over all width of axle,one would have to trim the little 
"stem" off the back of the wheel ...right?
sorry for hj' ing bob


----------



## slotcarman12078

*I guess cheese improves your power of observation!!!*

Thanks to Bob for the subliminal sudden cheese craving suddenly improving my perceptive powers!!!! Take a look at this monstrosity powered vehicle...

1. the front spoiler was an attempt to keep the pin in the slot..
2. The wheelie bar was the next step in keeping the pin in the slot.
3. The only modification he could do to keep this thing from losing it's correct gravitational pull was to remove the crown gear from the rear axle...
4. Evidently, it has a tendancy to roll too, so the spread out front wheelbase makes it track wider.. that's when it's able to roll....





















Just my cheese improved observations....


----------



## win43

Loving those Shadows :thumbsup::thumbsup: "Who knows what evil lurks in the heart of man."............Bob (i'm the shadow) Zilla does :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Got ma cheeze whiz boy?*

Mommy mommy ...there's something in my eye....and it buuuuuurns!!!! Fred often does interesting things.


----------



## sethndaddy

God utherJoe, you didn't buy that thing did you?

and sorry I'm guilty of buying some of Freds things too, he always has a nice handful of oddballs up for sale, but this car is fugly.


----------



## videojimmy

unique, cool... spacey, man


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nope I didn't buy it.. It's way too funky for me!!! After the fact I recalled it's a body only auction, but I would have at least mounted it on a working chassis for testing.. and for the pictures...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Is that an edger on the back?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wouldn't mind a plain old regular Deora, with just smurf boards, but I need to wait til tax return time..which is almost here!!! :thumbsup::hat::hat::woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

Been busy with stuff and hope to finish up the Jasper Clone Lola tonight. 

Aaaaaaaaah the Animals are all getting restless. I like the Deora with out all the other confusing stuff. It is a very nice casting and done very well. Some times less is more. The Deora is a Sweet Custom all by itself. 

Bob...I picked up 2 of them...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*What Jasper Powered car is next???????*

Well finaly got the clear coat on and the chassis mounted under it. The Hilltop Racing Jasper Lola Clone is done. Thanks Randy! 

Hilltops version was #8 and this one is #80. Randy was even nice enough to send me the Bridgestone decals so, I could do this right.




























If you like a car that you know you can't pry out of someones hands then you just need to make a Clone of it. Glad I did this Jasper 2-tone red and yellow Jasper Lola.

Red is my favorite color and with the yellow, white and black to Pop any Jasper build there will be more for sure!!!! 

Bob...color pop design by Randy...zilla


----------



## WesJY

HOLY &**($#@@ !!! thats all i can say!! awesome!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Are you sure Randy didn't send you the # 8 car and a "0" decal or two?? J/K!! :jest: Awesome replication, Sir Zilla!!!! Perfect job!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Imitation is the best form of getting something someone won't sell to you - hahaha!!

That is an awesome ride - :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

classy


----------



## resinmonger

Bob Zilla stikes again with another Sano build - nice work Zillaman! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*What if....*



1976Cordoba said:


> Imitation is the best form of getting something someone won't sell to you - hahaha!!
> 
> That is an awesome ride - :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep Doba that is exactly what happened. I wouldn't even try to Copy a Bill Hall plastic goop creation. I don't have dental tools or the patience. :drunk: *don't worry this isn't going to hurt a bit "Whzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzz"* :freak:

I used my Computer Art program to make a few color variations of this Jasper Lola. I do have plans in the future to make another Jasper car just like this but, will use white instead of Yellow. I got the idea from my Red Line 80s BMX restored bike in the garage. White frame with Red rims and some black in the mix also. POP!

Also have the Bat Lola to do along with some others too. Just not right now.

Bob...thanks everyone...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Very sharp Bob!

The viper green looks like a winner too!


----------



## PD2

Isn't the saying that imitation is the best form of compliment? LOL!

Fantastic looking car Bob! My favorite color is red too and I have to agree that I like the color combo! And definitely like the idea for the Redline BMX color combo - I think I remember that bike from the 80's!

The computer generate pink one my daughter would DEFINITELY drive and go for!

Nice work as always bro!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great looking Jasper.:thumbsup::thumbsup: The other ones (2)  look great too.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one of the best imitations I've seen, Bob...I can copy anything...zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup: You ever sell Nike' shoes, Gucci handbags, etc. at the Flea Markets??? Team Jasper comes together and is looking good...Those colors do pop, I likes it!!! We could use a 3rd and 4th team from the West Coast and Northern guys...RM


----------



## bobhch

Well today Fletcher (our 5 year old son) and I decided to build a custom AFX Woody slot car. Put a brush in his hand and let him go (gave him some pointers along the way).










We are now getting ready to put some decals on this and will post more pictures up soon.

Fletcher painted the first coat of the roof, front end and fenders pretty well & then Dad (me) came back and touched things up. Used all flat paints to make things a little easier and faster. Future Floor Covering will go over this in the end to protect this First Build. 










I put Poster Putty under the paint bottle so it didn't get spilled accidentally.

Bob & Fletcher (Father & Son build)...zilla  (me)  (Flethcher)


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Me likes it!!!!*

Nice job Fletcher!!!!! Way to go dude!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Great work Fletcher!
Atta-boy!:thumbsup:

(Now you just let him have his way, dad. Don't be bossy! LOL)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Big Dude + Little Dude = Teamwork I likes it!!! It's great when the kids are interested in your stuff, turn him loose with a few pointers along the way...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Sweet job from Bob Jr... Soon to be all star painter...zookie


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

bobhch said:


> Well finaly got the clear coat on and the chassis mounted under it. The Hilltop Racing Jasper Lola Clone is done. Thanks Randy!
> 
> Hilltops version was #8 and this one is #80. Randy was even nice enough to send me the Bridgestone decals so, I could do this right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like a car that you know you can't pry out of someones hands then you just need to make a Clone of it. Glad I did this Jasper 2-tone red and yellow Jasper Lola.
> 
> Red is my favorite color and with the yellow, white and black to Pop any Jasper build there will be more for sure!!!!
> 
> Bob...color pop design by Randy...zilla


That is SWEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger

Great job on the Woody, Fletcher! Post a pic of the finished car when it's done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

resinmonger said:


> Great job on the Woody, Fletcher! Post a pic of the finished car when it's done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Will do resinmonger. Fletcher is pulling me downstairs rigtht now (no kidding...C'mon Dad let's go finish the car) I have created a kid size Monster.










Bob & Fletcher...gonna goop her together now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## slotrod65

Awesome! A real 60's style wild ride!

Phred


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## PD2

I love it when kids get involved! It seems like for that time, they are genuinely interested and listen to every word you say....they practically hang on it. Now if they could do that all the time! LOL! Guess that's why we pay attention to them and begin practicing it now for when they get older MAYBE they will continue to do it....if not physically, then at least in that space between their ears! LOL!

Awesome work Fletcher! Keep listening to Daddy Bob and you will definitely not be steered down the wrong slot!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Great, now another customizer better then me.......keep up the good work Fletch


----------



## slotnewbie69

PD2 said:


> I love it when kids get involved! It seems like for that time, they are genuinely interested and listen to every word you say....they practically hang on it. Now if they could do that all the time! LOL! Guess that's why we pay attention to them and begin practicing it now for when they get older MAYBE they will continue to do it....if not physically, then at least in that space between their ears! LOL!
> 
> Awesome work Fletcher! Keep listening to Daddy Bob and you will definitely not be steered down the wrong slot!
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


i know what you mean about kids.when i was the house painter at my local comic shop painting warhammer miniatures,i would do painting demos every so often.one day i had a kid stay for like 6 hours,i think i showed him every trick i had!he was totally engrossed in every lesson about every technique i could think to show him!it was nice.
years later,i came back to that comic shop after moving away,and saw some of the miniatures in the case along side of some of my old paint jobs.i asked my old boss who had done these new paint jobs,cause they were very good.
.it was that same kid!he had taken all the tricks i had showed him and expanded way beyond what i could have imagined!nice when the student teaches the teacher,eh?:thumbsup:
i think it's really cool bobzilla is showing his son the hobby,to carry it into the next generation!wtg bob!


----------



## win43

COOL WOODIE Fletcher :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great to see son following in dad's footsteps. Fletcher looks like a natural. I'm gonna move nextdoor to Zilla.....maybe he will teach me too.


----------



## bobhch

*Dad let's go finish the car now...C'mon*



sethndaddy said:


> Great, now another customizer better then me.......keep up the good work Fletch


Ed,

No way anyone can be better than you man. You always come up with some nice color ideas that I realy enjoy looking at here on this Custom thread and you built one of my favorites of all times. Yes the Kid Killer Ambulance in black with blood splatter (all done in good fun of coarse). LOL










When Fletcher and I were picking out decals for this build we stumbled onto these black skull decals from the Comic Book Store bit bin and asked him if he wanted them for drivers. Instantly a light went off in my head *let there be light* and there was. Fletcher and I both like to drive lighted cars in the dark now and then. Wait till the Las Vegas lights get instaled...Viva Las Vegas!










I knew this had to be a one day build as he wanted to race this thing soooo bad Yesterday. Flat paint was the trick, Goop to hold it all together and Future to seal in all the decals and paint. Yeah paint chips get touched up and it is back on the track. Low maintenance kid car baby! We raced this yesterday and added the bulb in tonight.

Joez your post couldn't have been more correct. lol Got to keep it fun and the Poster Putty paint bottle idea was just the right thing. Although when coming back downstairs I did check the floor for paint. Nope only a little on his hands and the brush did end up half coated with paint during the fender painting. Hey it is all good. I again show him to only dip the brush tip in and not make a big deal of anything. Being bossy will end any fun right away for sure.

Yeah PD2 you nailed it on the head when you said they hang on every word when they are young. I also hang on his words also. Man kids are such fun. He says stuff like, "I didn't see that coming" and other fun phrases you just don't expect that just make you  & :lol:. This is a lot of fun and now Fletcher wants to watch me put the black into the Sublime green Pt Cruisers "worlds first PT Hemi Muscle Car" silver front grill. Stay tuned for this one, coming sooner than you think. :wave:

Bob...Attitude is everything...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Tell Fletcher - awesome job on woody!!!!! :thumbsup:

I hope one day my son will be interested in it !! he does race with me he must use his "CARS" lightening mcqueen and race against me. i always act like i lose alll the time LOL..

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

*Congrats Fletcher!*

Nice to see the third generation involved Zilla.

I remember that you learned at the feet of your father. A nice legacy to pass on.

Cool Woody too, definately a great choice for someones first!


----------



## PD2

Fletcher, the woody turned out great! Awesome job! :woohoo:

Zilla, I agree with you too about hanging on kids words. My daughter is 8 now, but the things that she comes up with, whether its pondering something or just a response, it can be very funny and make you think. There were things that she did as a child, even before she could speak, that just made us think WOW, these kids already have some sense of humor within them cause we never showed her that stuff!

There was a time I had her interest in the cars, but now its just a moment or fleeting interest....not anything like spending time wanting to know more.

I definitely look forward to more Daddy-Son builds from you and Fletcher! Have fun racing the new build!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Like father...like son!!!!*

Way cool job to both of you!!! Zilla and Son Custom Shop is in business!!! Looks super cool with the light inside!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: WTG Fletcher!!! :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## coach61

Woodies Very cool.. Now Bob send back my Son....lol...


Dave "Fletch's real Dad"


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey bob once again you and your boy did a great job!love the bulb in the cab!really plays up the creepy motif!hope i can get my son into it too,but hes just a year and a half old,so plenty of time yet!he does like watching the semi go round,though!he just wants to chew the wires,though,so i gotta be careful!lol


----------



## videojimmy

Outstanding Bob!


----------



## JordanZ870

Fletcher (and dad), the woody is so hot! I am surprised that it has not combusted on you guys! Keep up the great work, men! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I think Fletcher needs a raise on his allowance money!!! Nice work Fletcher and Bob...I still own the shop for now...zilla. Looking gooooood guys :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

For some reason the color combo there reminds me of Spongebob :thumbsup:

Looks cool! :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

1976Cordoba said:


> For some reason the color combo there reminds me of Spongebob :thumbsup:



Ssshhhhh,...I wasn't gonna say it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Shades of 1970...*

Expecting to see the Groovy Goolies pile out of that ride Bob. Keep up the good work (teaching the boy about hobbies) !!!! Remember this one??? A-Roo-Roo!!!! nd


----------



## krazcustoms

I like the skulls in the windows - neat idea!


----------



## bobhch

*It is now time for the Demolition Derby folks...*



krazcustoms said:


> I like the skulls in the windows - neat idea!


Thanks kraz and everyone else for your comments. I read them all to Fletcher and he was very excited. Wanted to make this one special for him. Something I will make sure that will be around for him forever to remember his childhood slot car days. 

Demo Derby lovers of the world,

Well this last week I have been keeping the kids busy on their new bench by helping them build some Demo Derby cars that will get used on our track layout. First we went to U-tube and watched a bunch of videos of Demo Derby's. Our kids have been to dirt track races but, not to a Demo Derby yet.

I had a pack of six of these ho scaled cars that people throw down on their train layouts. I need to get more soon as this keeps them busy and is fun to watch them make. Thought of you Joez while mixing the Pink up on a peice of cardboard for Bree. No you can't have it. lol



















Again Dad helped a little but, they did most of this themselves with a brush. I try to give them flat paint to use when possible so that the paint can dry faster and is less of a mess. They don't like to wait very long before getting their little paws all over them.

We snapped the axles off and painted the tire and rims white. Then went back and put down the X on them. It is fun to watch them push them around and see the Xs move just like real Demo Cars do. Also need to put flat toothpicks on the drivers window post to give it that extra realism touch....Yeah!

Bob...smash, crash and bang em' up baby...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Aww man!! thats sooo cool!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Man, are you Superdad or what! You should have a big "S" on your chest, mate. I love the way you have been involving your kids! Their cars look GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2

Man! Now that is cool Bob! I haven't seen a demo derby in a long time! I remember as a small kid playing with my Hot Wheels that way - in fact, I'd paint them up like that too! LOL!! Way to jarr some old childhood memories bro....while making some new ones for your kiddos!

They done good Bob!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is an excellent idea on so many levels, Bob!!! Keeps the kids occupied, let's them be aspiring artists like their daddy, and has them active in the table's scenery dept. Keeping the kids busy with something creative that makes good use of the final result is genius! Super Dad is right!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:

Bree and Fletcher, great job on the cars!!!! Hope to see more!!! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Not that I want to promote anything PS2 due to its brain cell killing addictive nature, and it being a major cause of carpal tunnel, but one game comes to mind when I see the kid's cars. Test Drive Eve of Destruction (not to be confused with test drive) was a fun game to play.. Even I got into it for a while, after I gave up going for perfection on GT4. The whole game revolves around a "career" as a demo derby driver. Drive granny's hand me down car in a few demo races, win $$ and trade up for better cars. Run a few street races to get extra cash, earn reputation, and unlock the shop where you can upgrade your car, and paint it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## win43

Only from the mind of Zilla ......:lol: Tell the kids I love the cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

and the torch is passed to a new generation of slotheads!


----------



## slotnewbie69

way to go with the kids,bob!can't wait to see if my son takes it up too!he's got lotsa time,and i am in no hurry to see him grow up and move out!it really goes quick,seems like yesterday when he was crawling...
bree and fletcher,keep it up!we all love seeing what you guys are painting up with your pop!


----------



## gear buster

Bob-can you hear'um crunch-Zilla
Nice concept ... Can't beat'um...Crash'um...

Love the demo cars


----------



## yankee_3b

Bob, I think I saw those cars in San Francisco, back in the 70's. "Flower Power" It's great you have the kids involved...very cool!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

The kids did a great job on the demo cars :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*More pics soon...*

Thanks everyone for all the coments on the Demo cars.  Will be reading all these coments to the kids soon...

After a few, "Dad lets go downstairs and make another Demo Derby car" From Fletcher we headed downstairs and he popped off the axle on his next car. I put some poster putty on a paint bottle and stuck the axles down for him to paint the tires and rims. This time we painted the tires and rims RED.

Well we got stuff going on tomorrow but, hope to get back downstairs to lay the yellow Xs down. 

The one thing about this that I am being very careful about is to let our kids do as much of this as possible themselves. Fletcher wants to paint the Number on the next one. They have both been good about letting me show them what to do and then taking over.

I went upstairs and let Fletcher alone with the red paint and came back to find him saying he did get a little red paint on his hands and a dab on his belly. Before going upstairs to let him do his own thing,we had talked about not getting the paint on his hands or over the bristles of the brush. I wasn't mad at all as this is how they will learn. This time the paint wasn't on the brush handle so, he did learn something. Heck I showed him the red on my thumb from opening the paint bottle...

Next will be teaching them to put just a little paint on a smaller brush to paint their numbers. Just like a pencil only with paint. We are going to make a bunch of Junkyard cars also after this Demo Derby gets 18 car entries.

Bree was feeling a little under the weather tonight but, I know she will bounce back and Demo up again soon.

Bob...just think of all those good old cars that met their demise in Demos...zilla


----------



## PD2

bobhch said:


> The one thing about this that I am being very careful about is to let our kids do as much of this as possible themselves. Fletcher wants to paint the Number on the next one. They have both been good about letting me show them what to do and then taking over.


Kind of reminds me of the Mad TV episodes with Stewart in them - Lemme do it! LOL! While what Stewart does is extreme and funny, the ironic thing is that so many kids want that same ability and power to do it themselves. Guidance and teaching is key - not recreating mini-me's! They have their own individual talents, creativity, etc. - the last thing I want is for my daughter to be exactly like me and do what I did! But as for the mistakes in life, I definitely will lead and guide her and help her to clearly understand the consequences of making those wrong decisions and choices and encourage her in making the right ones when its time for her to make them on her own.

Great lessons of life from painting a slot car! Gotta love it! And who said we were a bunch of grown men playing with toy cars and acting immature? LOL!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Cool cars little guys!!!*



















Great to see the kids going at it Bob...it runs in the family...zilla!!! I saw some of those on the Speed Channel. Cool looking Demo cars!!! I saw a Demo Race the other day, they were pulling camper trailers. Those big bombs make great crashers...RM


----------



## roadrner

videojimmy said:


> and the torch is passed to a new generation of slotheads!


 
My though exactly. Next week, can you say Hello Phssssssstttt!  

Great Demos kids! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## resinmonger

*Young (Spray) Guns...*

Slot Tard, the Next Generation directed by Bob Zilla! Good on ya, Zilla! Let the kids find their way!

*Rock on Bree and Fletcher! You two got da skillz!* :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great to see the kids going at it Bob...it runs in the family...zilla!!! I saw some of those on the Speed Channel. Cool looking Demo cars!!! I saw a Demo Race the other day, they were pulling camper trailers. Those big bombs make great crashers...RM


i love train racing!saw one day they had motorboats on trailers!i saw the campers,too,hilarious!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I asked for 2 of these to paint up...Yes...they said I could....wHOOO thanks kids!*

rr, Pssssssssssssssssssht this summer for both of them.

There was a Demo School Bus Derby on T.V. earlier tonight. 

Fletcher went with me to the Hobby Store tonight before his tumbling class. We picked up 12 more Demo Cars! That will make 18 total which is a pretty nice field of cars for a demolition derby to have.










I have dibs on 2 of these cars. One for a reproduction of a car my friend Dan & I did up for a real 1/1 Demo Derby he was in Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when. You will know it when you see it...hahahahhhaa :drunk:

Bob...Yes that is the start of a hot dog car...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

you gotta shoot video of the hot dog goin round las zillas!


----------



## slotcarman12078

What!?!?! No mustard and saurkraut?!?!? Can't wait to see the weinermobile!! This ought to be good!!! Those "train" cars look bigger than I remember.. How do them wagons line up with a chassis??? Almost Tjetible???


----------



## PD2

bobhch said:


> rr, Pssssssssssssssssssht this summer for both of them.
> 
> There was a Demo School Bus Derby on T.V. earlier tonight.


Saw that too! Wrecreation Nation! Figure 8 school bus races! That was funny!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> What!?!?! No mustard and saurkraut?!?!? Can't wait to see the weinermobile!! This ought to be good!!! Those "train" cars look bigger than I remember.. How do them wagons line up with a chassis??? Almost Tjetible???


Will check and see on the wagons and get back to you. Yeah a wagon would be a fun one to make for a t-jet. That is if they are Tjetible.

The weinermoblile is a hot dog from a toy food package that I just picked up from Big Lots. I picked up a High School Musical keychain for Bree and asked her if that made up for the missing dog. Yeah.... I know my kids. Bree wears a I love Troy shirt to School at least once a week. lol

Bob...My plan is to cut the hotdog in half to move both ends out further...zilla

P.S. yeah it needs some mustard and saurkraut for sure Uther Joe and maybe a Rat Fink driver in the middle with some Headers...etc...Yeah! Gonna paint the bun and Hot dog also. Won't be getting done for a while as you know I still have other unfinished projects to do first....all in good time.


----------



## Lummox

Love this thread...you guys is all slot-car oil/glue sniffin' sumbitches!








Question for bobhch, is that Manx "C" cab Nazikubeldunewagon a "Tuff One" ?

- Moe Sheen -


----------



## bobhch

*Can you ever Phsssssssssssssht enough Orange?*



Lummox said:


> Love this thread...you guys is all slot-car oil/glue sniffin' sumbitches!
> 
> Question for bobhch, is that Manx "C" cab Nazikubeldunewagon a "Tuff One" ?
> 
> - Moe Sheen -


Moe it is an AW Phssssssssssssssssht Gray & Black. Nice Ed Roth picture...that one always cracks me up.

This Bus has been done here recently & Ed (sethndaddy) did up a Monkee version chopped in red (I have it now) a while back. Now I am going to do my version of one of these to have some track running fun too!




















The front axle hole was reamed out just a hair larger to accept the MM front axle and rims. Left the 2 nuts off to bring in the rims. Will put some springs on the inside of the rims to keep them centered and from rubbing on the front fender edges as it rolls down the track. It is a tight clearance but, it works just barely.

The rear wheel wells will be getting the Bill Hall round pencil and sandpaper trick along with some black tires to replace the yeller ones (I just like to put colored tires in my pics to drive certain people here nuts-oh...lol)

The rear post is going to be made using the rear part of the seats that has been dremeled down to position for the rear screw mounting. This will be gooped in with a post to make things meet up back here. 

Will figure out the front post position and a paint job as this moves along. Thinking of a Hilltop 2-tone on this one...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Yep!

Bob...Hooters Bus-ted maybe?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool bus Bob...Can I ask where you get these??? ...zilla. I want a magic bus, reminds me of a song!!! I'd say that one will be Hooterized...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Made by Life Like bus info for yah RM & everyone else*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool bus Bob...Can I ask where you get these??? ...zilla. I want a magic bus, reminds me of a song!!! I'd say that one will be Hooterized...RM


RM,

Here is a link for the bay... http://cgi.ebay.com/Life-Like-HO-Sc...mQQptZModel_RR_Trains?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

They can also be found at Hobby Stores and are made by Life Like. You can do a search on the bay for "Life Like School Bus" or "ho school bus" and you will find some different ones also. 

Bob...I have 2 more of these to be made as Stock ones for our kids...zilla


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK

nice job kids... 
all you need now is a figure 8 track for them cars...
come on dad it won't take up much room....
have you guys seen the demo bus races where one bus pulls another around by a big tow chain?


----------



## bobhch

*Get on the bus...*

Woke up before the kids this morning to get more done on this HTERS bus. The rear wheel wells have been round pencil sanded to let this body drop down over the chassis and give the proper tire clearance.

Will be working on this and shuffling this project between others. Will post more pics of this as it moves along. I have a few ideas for this that will help give it that Zilla touch. 

















The red bus by Ed (sethndaddy) was my first inspiration to go out and buy a few of these bodies. Then saw another one done up here on HT and Bing, Bam thank you Mam my brain started to feel the need to Bus build. lol Ed chopped this red bus to make it the short version...hahahha That will be my next version to do up. 

















This rear platform is gooped in after removing any paint from these areas and checking for top gearplate clearance also.

I am just going to let this all set up for a few days before adding the rear post to this.

Bob...just walk away now...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Heck yeah, Bob! :thumbsup:

I have always had a soft spot for the bus. Odd, that. LOL


----------



## sethndaddy

Awesome work again Bob, I think i used an exacto saw blade and grinding wheel on the Dremel, and super glue.
I like goop now.


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Woke up before the kids this morning to get more done on this HTERS bus. The rear wheel wells have been round pencil sanded to let this body drop down over the chassis and give the proper tire clearance.
> 
> Will be working on this and shuffling this project between others. Will post more pics of this as it moves along. I have a few ideas for this that will help give it that Zilla touch.
> 
> I am just going to let this all set up for a few days before adding the rear post to this.
> 
> Bob...just walk away now...zilla


sweet!! a hooter bus full of WOMEN with boobies.. oops am i allow to say that? 

Wes


----------



## Omega

WesJY said:


> sweet!! a hooter bus full of WOMEN with boobies.. oops am i allow to say that?
> 
> Wes


Hee Hee Hee, Wes said boobies.

Dave


----------



## win43

DOH!!!! Where's Otto......reminds of the Simpsons.......and I don't like the Simpsons much....LOL Great looking bus Bob.....i'm late for the bus...Zilla.


----------



## tjd241

*I guess not!!*



win43 said:


> .....and I don't like the Simpsons much


A Simpson's "collection" without Kang and Kodos... sheesh. nd


----------



## bobhch

*Anyone ever make a Chevy Pickup out of a GMC one?*

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for all the comments on the HTERS bus. It's a fun build that is needed to keep my rather small Hooters slot car collection growing. 

I enjoy day dreaming of owning a Hooters franchise some day because, it will never happen in real life for this Po-Boy sandwich eater. lol Coach did send me a building that is going to become a ho Hooters on our layout. Thanks man!!!! :thumbsup:

Threw these parts all together tonight for my in the mix Chevy Pickup build. It is getting warm here this week in Nebraska and my Phssssssssssht finger is getting itchy.

Anyone ever do this before? If so feel free to post up pics here! This is going to be a Chevy Pickup (sweet body style) made from a Tomy GMC body. Using the chrome off of an AFX Chevy Blazer to replace the GMC with no mods except for removing the TOMY added raised print under the hood on the Tomy Pickup to let the clear headlight piece slip in correctly.





































I also plan on gooping in the clear blue front and rear glass while leaving the side wing window in but, not the drivers or passengers glass to allow for some ho people heads.

Bob...I love me Chevys...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes them Chevy pick em up trucks!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...especially red ones...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...I love me Chevys...zilla


Just a few years off, but it's close...I told ya, I like red Chevy trucks too!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

This is gonna be a cool build!! I'm staying tuned!!! Only taillights needed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> A Simpson's "collection" without Kang and Kodos... sheesh. nd


LMAO...I have Kang and Kodos on top of our computer desk. They are hard to stack up with the other stuff. The display is of an awkward size and the spires on top of their snow-globe heads also make it difficult.


----------



## bobhch

*I have some ho scale Hula Hoops for the Hooters bus build...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Just a few years off, but it's close...I told ya, I like red Chevy trucks too!!! RM



Ooooooooooooh Man that would be a blast to drive. I love the color red and that is one sharp (clean and detailed out) truck! 






Have to go out but, will leave you with a Hooters Girl Hula Hoop video. I have some "ho" scale Hula Hoops that need to go on the rear Hula Hoop rack of the HOOTERS bus!

Bob...I love HTERS!...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

She can pour a beer and hula hoop at the same time - 

At least I can pour a beer.


----------



## bobhch

*Beep, Beep...*

Wes,

roadrner and I came up with this idea of a Sub Lime PT Cruiser for you and he mailed me this body to Phsssssssssssssssssht and detail for you. 

We figured you had about every Mopar in Sub Lime Green except for this one sooooooooooooooooo, will try & give this some Mopar Muscle Car look...if that is at all possible with this model...hahahhahhahaha What a challenge this is but, maybe...just maybe it can be done? hahahahahahahaha

This one is for you and is now getting thrown into the mix of builds here on the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show". Kraz had mentioned a way to paint windows that I may try. If I remember correctly he stated he paints the windows silver first then hits them with transparent black later on. This sounds like a great idea.

Win43,

I have your Wifes Silver PT Cruiser all done now and just waiting on one more thing before shipping it out. Will post a picture of it here in a bit. Now I gotta go and do some Sub LimePT Cruiser Workshop like stuff.










































































This is just a neighbors PT Cruiser that gets parked in front of our house. Fletcher helped me take some pictures to get a beter mind melt on this one.

How deep is your Sub Lime Mopar Collection. Hey if this works Wes a Mini Van in Sub Lime Green or Panther Pink???? 

Bob...I'm not as think as you crazy I am...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Roadrunner and BOBZILLA - AWWW SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! Will never have enough sublime green mopars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will have to cook up something for you guys!!!! 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## coach61

I was bored so I ran the plate... keep the kids inside.....


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> Roadrunner and BOBZILLA - AWWW SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! Will never have enough sublime green mopars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will have to cook up something for you guys!!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


 
Wes, 
It's all Bob, he's doing the work. I just had an extra bod that i wasn't in need of. Enjoy it when you get her. How about a pic of your sublime collection?  Dave


----------



## win43

Win43,

I have your Wifes Silver PT Cruiser all done now and just waiting on one more thing before shipping it out. Will post a picture of it here in

This is just a neighbors PT Cruiser that gets parked in front of our house. Fletcher helped me take some pictures to get a beter mind melt on this one.

How deep is your Sub Lime Mopar Collection. Hey if this works Wes a Mini Van in Sub Lime Green or Panther Pink???? 

Bob...I'm not as think as you crazy I am...zilla 

Bob...yes are you...Zilla,
Thanks for the update. Love the way those PTs are looking.
Jerry


----------



## opignani

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## bobhch

*The Good, the Bad & the Ugly...*

First the bad news. Wes your PT Sublime Cruiser bit the dust. Tomy plastic didn't stand up to the Bob...zilla paint removal process (I stripped this 2 times before getting a good Sublime paint job) Oh man...

The good news is that the Little Red Wagon and Hurst Charger will not meet this fate and you will get 2 out of 3 at least.

More good news is that the silver PT Cruiser done up for Win43 is fine. Wheew...Jerry you are going to need a TOMY chassis to put under this body as an AFX just doesn't line up correctly at all.





































Well it could have been worse. How you ask? I don't know but, I'm sure some thing could have made this worse...

Bob...Sorry Charley...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bob - whooaaaa about PT cruiser!! i am surprised that tomy body is weak man! oh well.. no biggie!

Thanks!! 
Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . . Well it could have been worse. How you ask? I don't know but, I'm sure something could have made this worse . . .


You could have lost a thumb.


----------



## win43

:thumbsup::thumbsup: PT looks great Bob...uh oh there goes the paint...Zilla

Sorry to see the Lime one all mangled.


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
What do you use to strip bods with? That looks like it hurts. Sorry Wes!  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh Bob...you crack me up...zilla!!! Man that's a shame, especially after getting it painted. That looks like a stunt I've pulled before. Where's the glue??? RM


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> What do you use to strip bods with? That looks like it hurts. Sorry Wes!  rr


yeah boohooo!!! Dang....

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Paint is magic...don't let anyone tell you different*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> What do you use to strip bods with? That looks like it hurts. Sorry Wes!  rr


I am sorry too  Don't worry the Little Red Wagon came out great and the Hurst Charger is looking very nice also so, Wes don't despair my good Mopar friend. A PT Cruiser is nothing to loose sleep over...LOL :lol:

Well the weather here in Nebraska sometimes determines what happens here at the Bob...zilla Workshop and lately we have had a few Phsssssssssssssssssht days. Today I was able to paint up a Dash VW Van kit bottom half in "Metalic Stop Signal Red" and another "Metalic Amber Turn Signal Orange". Will be painting the Orange ones top in Gloss Black and the Red one in Gamma Gold. 2 others met their doom in the Pickle jar of Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah darn it all.

I think it was Video Jimmy who mentioned Turn Signal Red Metalic paint in one of his past threads a while back? This is a great color to paint over silver as it almost looks like Candy Apple Red but, with just a slightly different look to it. Would recomend this Testors paint to all with an airbrush!!!!!!!!! I had it sitting around for a long time and finally pulled the trigger. Man some colors are just magical....well it seems that way every time.  I love to paint!

Bob...Hey ho to Iowa to get my Camera I must go...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

...Great, Shirley.....

Now where the heck are the pictures?


----------



## win43

joez870 said:


> ...Great, Shirley.....


:roll: LOL TOO FUNNY


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Just wanted to pass this on to you since you showed your sucess with the PT Cruiser for Wes. I just put my Cruiser body back into the stripping jar once again. After the third time trying to do a three tone paint job on this thing, wasting alot of time, BMF and tape for masking, that's it. When it comes out this time, hopefully it won't shatter, it will be a solid color paint job. Nothing fancy, just a nice smooth and shiny job. Black BMF for the glass and she's done. Working on this one was as much fun as stripping the blue AW 55 Suburban. :freak: Time for a Bullet, maybe three.  Dave

That's a Silver Bullet for the non drinkers.


----------



## bobhch

*Time keeps on ticking into the future...or the jar : (*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Just wanted to pass this on to you since you showed your sucess with the PT Cruiser for Wes. I just put my Cruiser body back into the stripping jar once again. After the third time trying to do a three tone paint job on this thing, wasting alot of time, BMF and tape for masking, that's it. When it comes out this time, hopefully it won't shatter, it will be a solid color paint job. Nothing fancy, just a nice smooth and shiny job. Black BMF for the glass and she's done. Working on this one was as much fun as stripping the blue AW 55 Suburban. :freak: Time for a Bullet, maybe three.  Dave
> 
> That's a Silver Bullet for the non drinkers.


rr,

So what you are basicaly saying is that Tomy PT Cruiser bodies SUCK to paint....yeah I know...LOL

Bob...NEXT...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You said it best and with fewer words! Thanks, Dave :thumbsup::thumbsup:


PS.... This Sublime looks pretty good on it. :devil:

Pix soon............


----------



## roadrner

*Latest....*

Bob,
Here's a pic. Don't drool Wes.  Dave


----------



## WesJY

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Here's a pic. Don't drool Wes.  Dave


LOL....

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Nice PT rr...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Here's a pic. Don't drool Wes.  Dave


Nice Job on the Sub Lime PT Cruiser roadrner. You did it! I will be sending the messed up one I made to you Wes just because...

Well was messing around with my other Camera and shot a video of how my track looks now with Las Zillas Speedway now hooked up to our basement track. The Furnace room were Las Zillas Speedway used to be has now become my Workshop. 

Just click on the picture below or the link. If you want to see video full size then click on full size button on the top left side of video page.




http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc339/1970peaches/?action=view&current=100_0104.flv

Yeah the video is kinda dark and will try and get a better video up soon. 

Bob...Zoom, Zoom...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice video you got there Shirley.. or should I just call ya "Peaches"??? ROTFLAMO! :jest: Track looks great whatever your name is! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

goin to the country...gonna eat alot of peaches...


----------



## bobhch

*My name is Bob...*

O.K. you guys my name is:

Bob...Shirley, Peaches...zilla now I guess...lol 

Nobody misses a trick around this place. RALMAO :lol:



My proudest moment was hanging the paper towel holder. No more having to remember to bring a fresh one downstairs anymore. :woohoo:

The lighting is WAY beter than this vidieo show as, this is a rinky dinky camera.

Bob..."insert girly name here...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice, neat, and organized!! Now you just have to remember to reload the towel holder when you run out!! LOL!! Been there, done that!! :lol: Nice shop Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Demo Derby "2009" by: Bree & Fletcher continued...*

Here is one of Fletchers new Demo Derby cars under construction...










Bree and Fletcher have added a couple more cars to their collection so, let the Smash-Fest begin. :woohoo:




























Our kids let me do up a white Plain Label Beer car that is based of a real 1/1 demo car from the 80s that I helped my friend paint up. We had a different sponsor but, we did get some free "BEER" in white cans for putting their name on the car!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Deora and Bus project are just sitting in the wings right now. Don't worry they will get done when the time comes. I just want to get ideas in my head for the finished look. Sometimes you just need to walk away. 

Bob...will post up more of the kids Demo Derby pics as more cars get built...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's a great looking batch of cars Fletcher and Bree!!!  Nice job to both of you!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Way to go getting the kids involved Bob!!! Making them active in the table decoration certainly adds a level of pride on everyone's part!! Just remember, lil ones... don't try this without your dad there to help!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Great Demo Derby cars. Great work Bree and Fletcher.....and Bob your's is cool too....LOL


----------



## JordanZ870

bobhch said:


> Here is one of Fletchers new Demo Derby cars under construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Bree and Fletcher have added a couple more cars to their collection so, let the Smash-Fest begin. :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our kids let me do up a white Plain Label Beer car that is based of a real 1/1 demo car from the 80s that I helped my friend paint up. We had a different sponsor but, we did get some free "BEER" in white cans for putting their name on the car!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> Bob...will post up more of the kids Demo Derby pics as more cars get built...zilla


The zilla fam has it coming and going! :thumbsup:
I love the demo cars. (How could i not? )
Thank you, Bob.
It would be cool to see them all in 1:1! They look great!


----------



## bobhch

*Have had my Badger since I was 12....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

My BADGER Compressor let go tonight. 32 years of hard use and Bam all of the suden it made that "NOISE". I would say that this Compressor has lasted way beyond what I expected it to.




























Considering J.B. Weld but, first going to send these pictures to the Badger co.
and see if they have a replacement part for my antique?  Yeah doubt it very much but, it doesn't hurt to try. LOL 

The last resort will be to try and find a Compressor on the bay that has 25 PSI or more with a regulator on it. No hurry though as I have time and will be looking for a good deal and wait it out if that comes to play here.

My little Badger 80-1 ...................Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  Why me? Don't worry everything will be O.K. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  *sniff, sniff* NOTE TO SELF: Cmon' Bob suck it up. 

Only time will tell what happens and choices won't be rushed. Sentimental feelings towards 80-1 might just get me to try that J.B. Weld first.

I was spraying down a Dash Merc that, went bad, with a third dose of Acetone and luckily got my air brush clean so, not all is bad. Did manage to get a Mystery Shadow painted up with a Hilltop scoop added in the rear & a red Ghia got hit tonight also....Oh yeah! Can you say Iron Cross? Uther Joe drove me nuts the other day with those red Mercury pics. :drunk:

Bob...why buy new when used will do...zilla


----------



## WesJY

R.I.P. 

Sorry man!!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

I'll pour one on the ground for your lil buddy, Bob.
At least you have good memories.
Tell me, should it REALLY Rest In Pieces though?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm deeply saddened by your loss... You've lost a good friend who has been with you through thick and thin (paint). My first cold one tonight will be in little badger's honor. 

Quote..."I was spraying down a Dash Merc that, went bad, with a third dose of Acetone and luckily got my air brush clean so, not all is bad. Did manage to get a Mystery Shadow painted up with a Hilltop scoop added in the rear & a red Ghia got hit tonight also....Oh yeah! Can you say Iron Cross? Uther Joe drove me nuts the other day with those red Mercury pics." 

If it drove ya nuts, then I did it right!!! :thumbsup: It does have your name on it (sort of)!! Hopefully, I can get all the holes filled with LEDs today and get some of these buttoned up. Some will be delayed as I'm stuck waiting for axles from RRR to complete. I also have that rat fink billboard for ya for the table.. All you'll need is one inept law enforcement official parked behind it for a speed trap. Bury his drive tires in the sand and waiting for the wrecker (that never comes) to pull him out!! LOL :wave:


----------



## coach61

Bob in this time of Sorrow know your Badgar has gone to a better place spraying pure white across the heavens, guess the big guy needed some touch ups and He called home a pro...


Dave


----------



## videojimmy

The Badger may be dead, but he left a long legacy of Zilla Classics to be remembered by.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*R.i.p.*

Rest in Paint... RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

sorry to hear it bob!maybe bree and fletcher could take over with the paintbrushes?


----------



## bobhch

*Ah Hah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think it can be saved...Whoooo!*

Thanks everyone for your condolences. My Badger is in critical condition and is scheduled for open piston Surgery tomorrow.

O.K. I took a piece of metal at work today and made some bends. Hmmmmmmmmmmm Am almost 100% sure that I can fix it. Will post pics Wed. night after I take the wounded part to work and see if I can't fix it with a little 18 gauge Badger Surgery. I don't even think J.B. Weld will be needed.

Going to the Nickelback concert tonight!!!!!!!!!! Rock On :woohoo:

Bob...never say die...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Bummer!

Very sorry Bob. Nuthin worse than a monkey wrench in yer production werks.


----------



## krazcustoms

Hey Bob - I have an extra Badger compressor that I bought at a flea market a year or two ago for $25 and it came with a single-action airbrush. I have no use for the airbrush, and I only bought the compressor to have as a spare - actually, I just couldn't leave it there for $25 - so if your repair doesn't work I'll ship it to you for what I paid plus shipping.


----------



## resinmonger

I can't get no
no compressed air
I can't get me no
no compreseed air
Cuase she died
Cause she died
Cause my sweeeeet Badger died... 

I feel your pain.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Don't forget, there are the cans. :devil: Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

OUCH BOB!!!!!!!!! Hope you get that antique fixed


----------



## nitroexpress

Awww that will buff right out!!! "LOL" Darn shame Nothing worse then losing a favorite tool.Hey For the number of years you got out of it,I would say it served you well.

On to your outstanding Skilz :
Dude you are the "MAN" A true artist! I am Very Very Impressed. You know Big Daddy Roth would be proud!! Never seen little charecters incorperated into HO slots cars like you do. "Simply Outstanding" 
I bow down to the KING!! 

Can I bribe you to perhapps venture into the MFG of 1/43 scale customs??? 

You have inspiered me to go to the next level of my own customizing.Your attention to detsail is very impressive!!! 

Carry on.....................................:woohoo:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

I feel your pain, Bob. My 20+ yr old Badger 200 died a year ago. I replaced the plunger ass'y, the nozzle ass'y, the needle all the bushings and seals and voila!!! it still just blows bubbles in the jar. The good news is it pushed me to buy a 155 Anthem and a compressor. I've been most pleased with the combo since.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars

Russ,You think like me.Everything is related to a song.Tom
Funny thing related to that song.My neighbor actually married Keith Richards.He even comes around once in a while.


----------



## videojimmy

*The Badger Benefit Concert Performers list*

_Paint the Night Away_ - Van Halen
_There's Nothing in the Air Tonight _- Phil Collins
_For Your Pump_ - The Yardbirds
_Big, Bad, Badger Down_ - Jim Croce
_Paint Ain't Heavy, He's My Badger_ - The Hollies
_Purple Glaze_ - Jimi Hendrix
_Rainy Days and Spray Cans Always Get Me Down_ - The Carpenters
_Paint it Lacks_ - The Rolling Stones
_50 Ways to Save your Badger _- Paul Simon
_Sgt Painter's Lonely Projects Bench_ - The Beatles
_Spray Lady Spray _- Bob Dylan
_Bench Too Big Without You_ - The Police
_Let the Good Paint Flow_ - The Cars
_Me and My Badger _- Nilsson
_Live and Let Spray_ - McCartney & Wings
_Paint Her Madly_ - The Doors
_My Paint Adored You _- Frankie Vallie
_It's My Badger and I'll Cry if I Want To_ - Leslie Gore




I could on and on with this crap... believe me :freak:
Please forgive my indulgence


----------



## bobhch

*It's ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



videojimmy said:


> *The Badger Benefit Concert Performers list*
> 
> _Paint the Night Away_ - Van Halen
> _There's Nothing in the Air Tonight _- Phil Collins
> _For Your Pump_ - The Yardbirds
> _Big, Bad, Badger Down_ - Jim Croce
> _Paint Ain't Heavy, He's My Badger_ - The Hollies
> _Purple Glaze_ - Jimi Hendrix
> _Rainy Days and Spray Cans Always Get Me Down_ - The Carpenters
> _Paint it Lacks_ - The Rolling Stones
> _50 Ways to Save your Badger _- Paul Simon
> _Sgt Painter's Lonely Projects Bench_ - The Beatles
> _Spray Lady Spray _- Bob Dylan
> _Bench Too Big Without You_ - The Police
> _Let the Good Paint Flow_ - The Cars
> _Me and My Badger _- Nilsson
> _Live and Let Spray_ - McCartney & Wings
> _Paint Her Madly_ - The Doors
> _My Paint Adored You _- Frankie Vallie
> _It's My Badger and I'll Cry if I Want To_ - Leslie Gore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could on and on with this crap... believe me :freak:
> Please forgive my indulgence


You guys all are just cracking me up....RALMFAO :lol:

Man what at first was a bummer has now turned into finding out just how great all of you are. I mean you guys know how important my painting is to me and you all have done a fine job of cheering me up...Thanks to all of you for the fun and kind words.

Well open Piston Surgery worked





































Jimmy those are all great but, have one more to add now.

_HOW YOU REMIND ME_ (of who I realy am). NICKELBACK

Well I worked like heck on my 1/2 hour lunch break and little before and after to get this done up right. The one piece part that fixed this is made from 18 gauge sheet metal and then pop riveted together. This should last another 32 years at least...I hope.:freak:

This is a Oiless Piston compressor so, the bottom doesn't have to be perfectly sealed (it wasn't when I got it new either) as all of the compresed air comes from the top of the piston chamber.

Hopefully I will be able to squirt a Mercury after work Thursday and try this bad boy out. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy now!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...back in the saddle again...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

*Simply Awesome*

Way to go Dr. Frankenzilla - the patient survived the procedure! That was a great display of ingenuity, Bob. A lot of people (or just me) would have punted and dropped valuable hobby fundage on a new machine. You just said "I can fix this". Now spray up some Hooters slot car goodness! 

:drunk::drunk::drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Properly splinted Bob.

I'd expect nothin less.


----------



## WesJY

awesome!!! :thumbsup:

take easy on pills... 

Wes


----------



## demether

Good old tools never die !


----------



## roadrner

No rehab after surgery? Amazing. Congrats Doctor Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 


VJ, 
one great list for the Badger's Benefit concert. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

YES!!!:woohoo: YES!!!!! :woohoo: YES!!! :woohoo: YES!!!!! :woohoo: Yes!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

The operation was a complete success!!!!!! Way to go Dr.... I can save it to spray again...Zilla!!!! The wonders of modern surgery nowadays... no bed rest or recovery time was required.... AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## slotnewbie69

way to go bob!i can almost hear ya ppppppphhhhhhhhsssssssstttttting in the distance!good job on that repair!glad to hear you're back in the saddle again!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## coach61

So how long will it be in rehab? need stuff to paint? lol


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

videojimmy said:


> *The Badger Benefit Concert Performers list*
> 
> _Paint the Night Away_ - Van Halen
> _There's Nothing in the Air Tonight _- Phil Collins
> _For Your Pump_ - The Yardbirds
> _Big, Bad, Badger Down_ - Jim Croce
> _Paint Ain't Heavy, He's My Badger_ - The Hollies
> _Purple Glaze_ - Jimi Hendrix
> _Rainy Days and Spray Cans Always Get Me Down_ - The Carpenters
> _Paint it Lacks_ - The Rolling Stones
> _50 Ways to Save your Badger _- Paul Simon
> _Sgt Painter's Lonely Projects Bench_ - The Beatles
> _Spray Lady Spray _- Bob Dylan
> _Bench Too Big Without You_ - The Police
> _Let the Good Paint Flow_ - The Cars
> _Me and My Badger _- Nilsson
> _Live and Let Spray_ - McCartney & Wings
> _Paint Her Madly_ - The Doors
> _My Paint Adored You _- Frankie Vallie
> _It's My Badger and I'll Cry if I Want To_ - Leslie Gore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could on and on with this crap... believe me :freak:
> Please forgive my indulgence


I'd say this needs a rebirth of songs VJ!!!! Anything on the hot 100's??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

*Engineer Zilla*

So Glad to see your back in the *Spray Booth*, especially with the weather improving in the garage.
Great ingenuity, Doctor Bob ..ppssshhhhtt ..Zilla!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait for more buggies with great paint! ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Paint me a river.....*



roadrner said:


> No rehab after surgery? Amazing. Congrats Doctor Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> VJ,
> one great list for the Badger's Benefit concert. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr



Rehab started right after work tonight. Aaaaaaaaaaah nothing like the wet paint sheen on a freshly sprayed slot car body. 










Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Whooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! YES! :woohoo:

Bob...A Hilltop Willys got a gray primer shot tonight also...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nothing like the scent of thinner and acetone!!! I'm so happy to see that the surgery was a complete success!! A red lead sled, huh?? Nice!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

I bet the sprayer means more to you now than it did before, right?


----------



## bobhch

*You make me feel like sprayin'....gonna spray the night away...you make me feel......*



videojimmy said:


> I bet the sprayer means more to you now than it did before, right?


Yeppers it does. I cleaned it all up before putting it back together and when she pushed the paint out...Magic!

Sprayin', Sprayin' Spray the night away........Eeeeeeeeeeeeeew

Uther Joe,

I am going to do up a little thing-a-ma-jig with this first blood red Mercury. Maybee a few small Iron Crosses? Not like that Kewl Biggie on the hood and doors on yours man!:thumbsup:

There are also some Sand Van c-cabs that are crying for some Kustom Kolor Ultra Orange Phssssssssssssshing! This color is almost identical to the orange that AW used for their orange dune buggy bodies. Can you say," HOOTERS style variations!!"

Bob...Pssssssssssssssht on the go go again...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Ya know you got it going good when you can see the ceiling lamps reflected in the finish.


----------



## roadrner

*For your next sprayin the night away session.......*



bobhch said:


> Yeppers it does. I cleaned it all up before putting it back together and when she pushed the paint out...Magic!
> 
> Sprayin', Sprayin' Spray the night away........Eeeeeeeeeeeeeew
> 
> 
> Bob...Pssssssssssssssht on the go go again...zilla



Bob,
thought this might help next time you fire up the airbrush! :devil: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*I've got that funny kinda feeling...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> thought this might help next time you fire up the airbrush! :devil: Dave



HAHAHAHAHA that was great...now I will be singing this out loud at work Monday. Yeah I do that...lol

Bob...It usualy starts out with songs from "Grease"...zilla


----------



## win43

PAGING DR. ZILLA... PAGING DR. ZILLA........

To the paint booth.....the reflection is too bright......we're going blind here......bring shades......

" MY car will be Futured so bright.....I gotta wear shades......"

Sweet paint job Zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Americas #1 Liquid slot car body paint remover...*

Made these Pine-Sol AFX trailer stickers up today. Got lucky when I found a Pine-Sol Tonka truck on the bay for sale and Copied the picture, sized it to fit the trailer, A little Hocus Pocus with my art program and Bam!



















Well with a little pushing and prodding I found a product made by KRYLON called "Preserve It!" that comes in a bomb can at my local craft store to protect these stickers.

Going to print off a large batch of these and then let the ink dry before spraying the Gloss clear Protectant coating.

Bob...you can never have enough PINE-SL...zilla


----------



## win43

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Not only does it strip paint off most slotcars...it can be used as a household cleaner. WHO KNEW...:jest:

Great looking stickers Bob.


----------



## resinmonger

Nice looking Pine-Sol trucking feet you have there, Bob. Who knows what truck you may do in the FUTURE...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Way cool trailer decals Bob!! I still chuckle when I think about the Pepto Bismal pinkies you did!!


----------



## bobhch

*Breaker, breaker this here is the the Pine-Sol stripper...*



resinmonger said:


> Nice looking Pine-Sol trucking feet you have there, Bob. Who knows what truck you may do in the FUTURE...


resinmonger,

You have a good idea here as well. 

Aaaaaaaah the FUTURE will only tell Mr. Hut. In my best Napoleon Dynomite voice,"I get it..lol"

Well the fleet is getting larger now as I spent some more time with my computer art program and made up the much needed green label version of this Pine-Sol trailer sticker (this took some time to do) 

Just blew it up big on the screen and used the Airbrush feature to fill in the white left around the letters. I do have a feature to change the background color but, it still leaves a white border around everything.










I better start printing. Leave it to me to make twice the work for myself.

Bob...didn't even bother to put a green one on a yellow trailer (Eeeew!)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*O.K. I will just post them all up for those who missed out...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Way cool trailer decals Bob!! I still chuckle when I think about the Pepto Bismal pinkies you did!!





















Here are some others trailer stickers I have made up a long time ago so, some of you have seen these already but, there are lots who have not.

This Bob...zilla sticker was the first one I made up. In this picture it is printed on regular paper and taped on just to see if the size was correct. I trim them down using a metal piece that is just a hair bigger than what is needed. I look at the sticker and decide where to cut off from there (top or bottom & left or right side).










Bill Hall has given me an idea about making a new Bob...zilla sticker. Didn't forget Bill just have not done it yet. His idea is to give Godzilla Mooneyes...I like that alot!! Kewl Beans...










and some I did for Ed...





































Wait there is still more...

Bob...got trailers...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*trailer pics continued...*

There was the Mullet Beer fleet that got built for the HOHT Charity Auction...





































Did this one up for my good buddy "Mopar Nut" Wes.





































Bob...trailer time...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

resinmonger said:


> Nice looking Pine-Sol trucking feet you have there, Bob. Who knows what truck you may do in the FUTURE...


Good one Russ!

Yo Bob! Dont fugedaboudit










Back in Zilla's Jurassic period he also did the Model Murdering Logo and trailer for me.


----------



## bobhch

*Last but not least...*

These were made up for Bill Hall of Model Murdering & Wes who is also known as Darkhawk on the bay.










I have more ideas for trailers but, gonna stop here with Pine-Sol and do some more custom slot builds.

Am still pondering the design for Hilltop Raceway...Hmmmmm it just hasn't come to me yet.

Bob...I am thinking MMTV next with an antenna and Radar dish?...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*The sky is black in Nebraska so, good night all Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*



Bill Hall said:


> Good one Russ!
> 
> Yo Bob! Dont fugedaboudit
> 
> Back in Zilla's Jurassic period he also did the Model Murdering Logo and trailer for me.


Hah...you beat me to it...tricky you are.

So many ideas and so little time. It's gotta be fun or I won't do it! 

AW is already making an Auto World trailer and that means one less for me to do up  How long does it take to print a red AW sticker anyways? 1 month, 2, 3, 4 "CRUNCH"....the world may never know? 

Bob...say good night Shirley...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Breath in....out...in...out...aaaaaaaah*



win43 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Not only does it strip paint off most slotcars...it can be used as a household cleaner. WHO KNEW...:jest:
> 
> Great looking stickers Bob.


Jerry,

I was doing a search on Google for Pine-Sol pics. & found a thread on another site that was talking about people being addicted to the smell of Pine-Sol. It was crazy and was real freaky how 1 person said they left Pine Sol by their bed so, they could smell it. Others did similar things like this and some even went to the store to just see the bottles on the shelves....WOW! I never knew...

There were a whole bunch of people who posted the same kind of addiction and some had to smell it like 4 or 5 times a day. It was a nutty read for sure. :freak:

Bob...I am addicted to reading Pine-Sol Smellers blogs now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

oh yeah i still have my darkhawk and dukes of hazzard trailers that bob did for me long time ago!!! its in my display!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Have you thought about printing those on decal paper too? Or would they be to big to handle? Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Truckin'...*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Have you thought about printing those on decal paper too? Or would they be to big to handle? Dave


rr,

You know what I have not even thought about that. Just went with the sticky back paper idea because, it seemed easy & was what AFX used also. Maybe some day? 

Have picked up some of my first water decal sheets to mess around with but, still need to pull the trigger on that one. I know that is going to be fun. First things first & need to finish up a bunch of started projects. 

Well I have been printing away the last few days and decided to make the Semi (ha,ha) white background-ed Pine-Sol sticker a little more Pine-Sol-ish color. Then while I was at it decided to go for broke and do up a few stickers that I know my good buddy Joez will like.





































Decided it was time to expand the Mullet Beer line with a Lager beer to compete with the Mutt Beer that has been infiltrating its sales into the Twin City area lately. 

For more custom trailer sticker pics go back to post #445.

Bob...I was pink before pink was Kewl...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

You need to build a loading dock next! :thumbsup:

Kewl-shizzle. :woohoo:


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> Decided it was time to expand the Mullet Beer line with a Lager beer to compete with the Mutt Beer that has been infiltrating its sales into the Twin City area lately.
> 
> For more custom trailer sticker pics go back to post #445.
> 
> Bob...I was pink before pink was Kewl...zilla


Bob, Mutt Beer is a small micro brewery with no plans for expansion yet.
The Mullet line is secure.......:freak:

Cool trucks......Bob..."we're gonna have a convoy".....zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

HONK HONK!!!! Truck 'em up!!!! 

Extra nice set of stickers Bob... by a nose... Zilla!! I'll be :lol: all day with that one!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

"5 out of 4 slot-tards prefer pinesol!" :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob, Those are Way cool! :thumbsup:
I love your imagination.

You amaze me, brother!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon

The beer truck is great. But I think it would have been better as "Making beer since yesterday afternoon and no one has died from it yet."


----------



## roadrner

Dranoel Dragon said:


> The beer truck is great. But I think it would have been better as "Making beer since yesterday afternoon and no one has died from it yet."


DD,
Love the quote! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*This is what happens in the off season of watching corn grow or Cow tipping...*



Dranoel Dragon said:


> The beer truck is great. But I think it would have been better as "Making beer since yesterday afternoon and no one has died from it yet."


dd,

hahahahahahahhah Now that is funny. LOL You are all cracking me up and glad you like them. 

Nobody NOSE the troubles I've seen...

Nobody Nose my Pine Sol sorrows... 

A guy I work with gave me a good idea for a Mystery Semi Machine...gotta think about that but, that could be a Mystery Machine on a trailer sticker? Hmmmmmmmm

This could go on forever....I better get back to Phsssssssssssssssting or I will end up making a whole room full of stickers. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 

Bob...Not Yet...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

*Great Trailer Stickers!!*

Bob, great work by "Sticker Semi Machine" Zilla! Hope you are going to give all the repair work to the KW Shop down the road . They need all the work they can get in these tough times!










There is an empty work bay that needs to be filled, just bring your Peterbilts in for sevice! ...RL


----------



## resinmonger

I was going through the Zilla photo archive and saw something vaguely familiar in one of his cars. Check out the Mullet speedster's driver and the National Bohemian Beer mascot. Coincidence?


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOLOL Russ!!!! Good eye!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*how did I miss this?????*

OMG,

Russ I can't believe this...there are three 6s on that thing. Aaaah! I am so freaked out by this. I always punch in 678 at work for the 6th fitting sticker on our computer. 111, 222, 333, 444, 555, 678, 777, 888, 999 etc.

This car is satanic now and should be burned...aaaaaaaah! No wait...just add another 6 to it and it will be fine. Wheeeeeeew.:freak:

Bob...God I didn't do this on purpose...zilla



1976Cordoba said:


> You need to build a loading dock next! :thumbsup:
> 
> Kewl-shizzle. :woohoo:


Great idea and a Truck stop also.

RL has a good idea visualy also!!!! Nice KW shop man.


----------



## win43

resinmonger said:


> I was going through the Zilla photo archive and saw something vaguely familiar in one of his cars. Check out the Mullet speedster's driver and the National Bohemian Beer mascot. Coincidence?


ROTF!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Who yah gonna call?*

Well this one is in the works tonight. Joes mentioned Mr. Potato head and Legos as a way of thinking of putting cars together in another thread. Yep that is kinda what this is like. The lights and siren are from a 4 gear Ambulance body held on with Poster Putty for right now.

The body is a white Dash Ghia spayed with Kustom Kolor Pearl White. The decals are from Amy the fingernail decal gal and from our local Comic Book stores bits box of decals. I did double layer the door decals to get them to look right.

The windows will be getting the red tint treatment with no driver on this one...sorry!










Man ever since slotcarman (Ujoe) sent us that lighted Mercury build time has been at a stand still. Hey don't get me wrong this is great racing with Fletcher. Got my lighted Ryder truck with the New Pine Sol trailer running around as Fletcher keeps wearing down the rubber on that lighted Merc. 

Going to go back and add a few yellow and black decals to the rocker panels right now on this and then get those top parts put on.

Bob...I ain't afraid of no ghost...zilla


----------



## WesJY

yeah!! who you gonna call??? ghostbusters!!!! man i always liked that movie! 

its cool looking car man!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is that Kustom Kolor part of the vegas mystery paint you bought in Vegas?? That ghia looks awesome Zilly!!!! Can't wait to see her finished!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

*GhostBuster Ghia*

Bob, your Ghia's are looking GREAT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The previous Military one has a fantastic looking fade paint & now, this neat idea and great paint make this one cool GhostBuster Police Squad car! 
Your into your Ghia ... Zilla period so Ghia away!! ..RL


----------



## win43

"..........There's something strange in the neighborhood......."

And I don't mean Zilla :lol: GREAT car Bob :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Is that Kustom Kolor part of the vegas mystery paint you bought in Vegas?? That ghia looks awesome Zilly!!!! Can't wait to see her finished!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


U-Joe,

Nope that Mystery paint is still in my Mother-in-Laws and Father -in-laws Mini van. They are driving that paint back instead of trying to bring it all back on the plane. They get back from Vegas very soon! 

This Pearl White is by Kustom Kolors (House of Kolors hobby line no longer made...) and that is the stuff that is on route to Nebraska via Gingers parents along with 4 bottles of Transparent Alclad paint!!!!:woohoo:

I have the lights and siren installed and dropped some Pearl White down around the lights with a brush the other day. Will post pics of this up soon along with the "Slickster II".

Bob...I am VW kinda Ghia right now...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob...Mr Potatohead/legoMan...Zilla......
I like the way you think!
That will be a very cool goast bustin' machine! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Really???*



bobhch said:


> The windows will be getting the red tint treatment with no driver on this one...sorry!


http://www.hollywood-diecast.com/ghostbuster JL diorama.jpg

Are you sure Bob...not gonna put a driver in it...Zilla ? ? nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang ND!!! Nice job spotting that!!! I'm still waiting for the price to drop on the Austin Powers set complete with Dr. Evil, Austin and Felicity Shagwell; and the monkees diorama with all 4 band members.. Unfortunately, they only seem to increase in price...


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> http://www.hollywood-diecast.com/ghostbuster JL diorama.jpg
> 
> Are you sure Bob...not gonna put a driver in it...Zilla ? ? nd



Nope but, I did use a different JL Ghostbuster Gold car for a model to make this one as it went along.














































This Slow Moving Vehicle sign is just there to trick the ghost. This thing flys...Whooooosh! No axle nuts were used as to keep these tires tucked in correctly.

Uther Joe (slotcarman) this Red Baron will be headed your way soon. Slickster II in this picture doesn't show the red transparent Alclad paint job very well at all. This started out as a Kosmos Red paint base then Gama Gold mist over that and then the transparet paint for a Candy Color effect. This is way, way, way candy but, pics just don't show it. Yep those red stripes were masked off. Kinda doing alot of that lately with a few good and a few Plop, Plops. 

Bob...you gotta take the good with the bad (plop, plop) and just keep ...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

wunderbar! Most excellent, Bob!

which one is mine?


----------



## bearsox

*BOB ,
that RED BARON is wicked cool ! Love all but drooling over the Baron ! Nice as allways .

Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## slotcarman12078

I am dumbstruck... :freak: completely dumbstruck.. speechless.. :freak: Wow don't cut it... Holy snickerdoodles!!!... nope.. I was whomped upside the head with the GB ghia, I'll be nursing a bruised jaw for a week with the slickster II. :drunk: I'll be dreaming of dueling ghias tonight!!! Both are flat out awesome, Bob!!! Thank you just don't seem anywhere near adequate.. Looks like I need to send ya's another something or other to even the score...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Very cool Bob! The Red Baron is RADtastic. How about a dog fight with his buddy Snoopy?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

more Zilla Classics... nice work Bob!


----------



## win43

WOW!!  Great Ghias. Hard to choose a favorite. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You're killing me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

SSSSWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!! ZILLA!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bob..."just showing his true colors"...zilla is at it again!!! Sounds like a Kodak commercial. Great Bob and Germanzilla engineering!!! I likes that candy red...RM


----------



## bobhch

*There will be a Slickster III as I want a Ghia like this also...*



yankee_3b said:


> Very cool Bob! The Red Baron is RADtastic. How about a dog fight with his buddy Snoopy?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yankee,

I see a Slickster III Ghia along with a Doggy Ghia build in my future.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah that kinda answers Joez question. None of the above and it hasn't been started yet Mr. I like Pink but, will take my Snoopy and like it too. 

slotcarman,

Don't you Dare build another slot car and send it to my house... that LED Sled was waaaaaaaaaaaaaay enough for this Slickster II and the Flamed Ghia before that was for the Terminator Van...I see what you are trying to pull here. You just want me to keep building slot customs for you...hahahahahaahahaha...Nice try...LOL 

Thanks everyone...yeah I am going to have to go and order some more Slickster decals from www.slotrod65.com tonight as I see more Ghias painted up in Transparent and Metalics now. Rob makes the Red Baron decals but, have tons of those...Yeah! Both of these guys make Fantastic decals and can't say enough good things about either one of them. Thanks for making us Sweet Decals both of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...:woohoo:my NEW 18 bottles of paint are now in Nebraska :woohoo:...zilla

P.S. Our computer keeps kicking me off every 5-10 min and am trying to get the problem fixed. The year 2000 did not bring trouble free internet service to me...oh dang it. 

The kids loved Ghostbusters and then Fletcher and I went downstairs to give our version a few laps...










Project DEORA is now sitting in a flat black primer coat waiting its turn. 










Bob...Yeah the bus, the deora...ect, ect...I know...LOL


----------



## bobhch

*55 is gonna be a wave catcher...Hang Ten x 11= 55*

Ed,

Thanks for the care package along with the Smoothon dyes I bought from you!

I got this 55 project from Sethndaddy (Ed) painted up in Metallic Blue but, decided to strip it down and goop it up into a surf pickup of sorts. Ed had cut the roof on the 55 and added a 57 Nomad top to make it a 55 Nomad. Great idea Ed & hope you don't mind that I went another direction with this thing. After seeing the Hilltop Nomad done up this just came to mind. 

































This one is just in the starting stages and will get finished up like all the others...slowly but, with attitude.

Bob...surfs up...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

A 55 El Camino!!! I like the way you think and build Bob...can't wait to see this one finished...zilla. Don't leave me hanging...RM
P.S. Still waiting for the AFX Chevy pick up. So many ideas, just not enough time...


----------



## roadrner

Can't wait to see the final on this one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice twist Bob!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Catch a wave and you're sitting on top of the world....*

Surf City, here we come!!!!  I got to drag out my Beach Boy CD's and play them out Monday while I'm tinkering in the cave.... I feel inspired.. Good Vibrations and all that totally tubular surfer stuff.. The 55 Nomad and the Deora are going to be sweet.. I can't wait to see the final results on both of them.. Almost makes me want to join in with....eeeeerrrmmm... another surfer van??? Hmmm... Surfer Little Red Wagon???? Maybe.... Surfer Suburban?? Well.... 

The good weather has become a bit more frequent here as of late, and I'm getting the urge to break out my airbrush and give it a shot.. The biggest thing holding me back is the fear of clogging it up. Using it doesn't scare me.. It's the clean up I'm not sure of. The place I bought mine from has a handy video on their site showing the break down/clean up procedure, and I'm sure after I've pulled it apart a couple times it'll be a "no sweat" job, but that first time has me jittery. I got my lacquer thinner, and acetone... I just don't know how much time I have once I have sprayed the paint to spray the acetone through before it starts to crud things up. i'm hooked on lacquer now and like it's quick drying properties too much to swing back to enamel again.. but drying quick inside the brush is a nightmare waiting to happen.:freak:

Any chance of a Bob.... I'll show you how to airbrush...Zilla mini series???


----------



## sethndaddy

I insist Bob, thats why I sent you the junker, I figured it wouldn't end up much here in retartville, so why not let someone have a ball with it.


----------



## bobhch

*Hoppy Easter...*



sethndaddy said:


> I insist Bob, thats why I sent you the junker, I figured it wouldn't end up much here in retartville, so why not let someone have a ball with it.


Ed,

Then let the games begin! It is forward ho with this (not to be confused with Hoe) and will keep on gooping. You know that a 1/32 custom build for you is going to be needed now since your switch...Yes! Just not any time soon.

I did this one up Easter egg style just to drive Bill Hall insane. Yes I realy spent all this time to decal it up like this...buhahahahahahahahaha :devil:


















Bob...It's like Santa Clause said,"she's a ho,ho,ho...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*O.K. here is a super mini series...hope this helps?*



slotcarman12078 said:


> *snip,snip*
> 
> Any chance of a Bob.... I'll show you how to airbrush...Zilla mini series???


UtherJoe, (send your phone # in a P.M. for a fun chat & how to if you want)

Man you have some serious before airbrushing issues.  Never fear Bob...I can help...is here.

O.K. Lets pretend that this is a slot car body (This = :tongue Do you see it taunting you. 

Step 1.) Put thinner and paint in airbrush and spray your :tongue:

Step 2.) Now wipe out any excess paint from your bowl or disconnect bottle.

Step 3.) Spray a full bowl of Acetone in airbrush (my choice but, other paint thinners work well for cleaning also) and spray into a rag to clean it. I like Acetone because, it evaporates quickly and is a strong cleaner that doesn't harm anything.

Step 4.) Now if you still have paint in your bowl take more Acetone and pour it in. Take one of those cheap Testors paint brushes to loosen any paint you still see. Now loosen your paint needle and move it back and forth several times to help get any build up off of it. (Different paints clean up differently...some just with a first bowl spray and some with this extra step here )

Step 5.) O.K. if you had to spray a second bowl of Acetone then take out your needle now and wipe it of with the Acetone on your rag you just sprayed. Also wipe the front of your airbrush to keep it clean along with the outside of your airbrush EACH TIME!!

A clean airbrush is a happy airbrush...This sure seems like a whole bunch of stuff to remember but, it only takes a couple of minutes once you start feeling comfortable with the process.

I understand your nervousness UtherJoe as my first time casting led me to watch the Smooth-on Video a bunch of times and check out Google for how to cast videos also. 

Bob...just spray it as YOU CAN DO IT!!...zilla

p.s. I had to log back on about 4 times to complete this post. Not complaining but, see myself building more until this problem gets fixed. I will always take the time to help a good HT friend.


----------



## win43

I like the Easter Ghia :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

bob,those ghias rock!awesome work as always!


----------



## Bill Hall

bobhch said:


> Ed,
> 
> Then let the games begin! It is forward ho with this (not to be confused with Hoe) and will keep on gooping. You know that a 1/32 custom build for you is going to be needed now since your switch...Yes! Just not any time soon.
> 
> I did this one up Easter egg style just to drive Bill Hall insane. Yes I realy spent all this time to decal it up like this...buhahahahahahahahaha :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...It's like Santa Clause said,"she's a ho,ho,ho...zilla


Oh that's nice Zilla...expose then mock my "decal-a-phobia" in public forum AND make me watch! 

I'll fix you my pretty, you and yer little dog Toto to!


----------



## resinmonger

Gee, Bill, there are a few areas of the Ghia that aren't coverd by decal. Kinda like Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Baked Beans, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, and Spam...






:drunk::hat::freak::dude: Hutt


----------



## bobhch

*I think these are fun!*



resinmonger said:


> Gee, Bill, there are a few areas of the Ghia that aren't coverd by decal. Kinda like Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Baked Beans, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, and Spam...
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude: Hutt


hahahaha Love it...I don't like SPAM...LOL

Well sorry about jumping in and out of Chat tonight but, finally got my molds made so, I just had to cast some up. Was thinking about this at work all day.



















I am going to make sooooooooooooooo many of these!!! Going to paint some up this weekend hopefully and one is going to get a SPAM decal job with a spam driver.

Notice I already deheaded the driver...saves time you know. :lol:

Bob...I drove the first one right out of the mold...zilla


----------



## win43

way Cool Bob!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!! looks like a factory going there!!! Busy little bee you are!!! LOL


----------



## bobhch

*Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

Yes this is WAY KOOL Jerry and alot of fun...will even be funner (more fun) to paint these up and decal them!

This one is for my buddy Joez...Indy On dude!










Pink was #4 and now #5 orange is sitting in the mold waiting.

Bob...5 x 10 days = 50 bodies...zilla (what if I could do 10 in ten days...ahahahahahahahahahahahaha...that would be crazy!!!!!:freak:


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Yes this is WAY KOOL Jerry and alot of fun...will even be funner (more fun) to paint these up and decal them!
> 
> This one is for my buddy Joez...Indy On dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink was #4 and now #5 orange is sitting in the mold waiting.
> 
> Bob...5 x 10 days = 50 bodies...zilla (what if I could do 10 in ten days...ahahahahahahahahahahahaha...that would be crazy!!!!!:freak:


would be cool if it can fit on tyco narrow chassis????!!! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Hi Bob....snicker....

Can these be made in a swirly brown color?

I'm thinking these may be perfect for a special project...wink wink ...hint hint.


----------



## wheelszk

I know were this is going, LOL


----------



## resinmonger

*The Humanity!*

EEEWWWWIIIIIEEEE! If you cast Aurora Indy Racers in swirly brown color, they'd look like a bunch of turds! :freak::drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't forget the corn...:roll::tongue::devil::lol:


----------



## resinmonger

slotcarman12078 said:


> Don't forget the corn...:roll::tongue::devil::lol:


Right on, Slotcarman! Right on!

The corn could be left as a detailing feature so no two cars look exactly alike... :drunk::freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

resinmonger said:


> EEEWWWWIIIIIEEEE! If you cast Aurora Indy Racers in swirly brown color, they'd look like a bunch of turds! :freak::drunk:


Maybe it's time to give up slotcars!!! Didn't need the corn momento either Sltman...I can see it now, Ex-Lax Racer, maybe I should have said smell it now...Uh Oh, got to go...RM


----------



## tjd241

Perhaps a yellow helmeted driver? nd


----------



## Bill Hall

According to my notes: "the Driver will have a tall bearskin hat!"


----------



## JordanZ870

They are real beauties, Bob!

I have an unused chassis alla Bill Hall (slammed) that I have been saving for something cool. Looks like this is it! Sweet Bods, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Make up some corn and spinach decals and go crazy. Finish her off with a little bit of toilet paper trailing from the rear. Sorry, no pun intended.  rr


----------



## bobhch

*I have brown dye...*

Great ideas everyone...brown swirly...got it...Corn, etc...gotta keep pouring.

Will post progress on this body casting project as more get made up.

After casting up only 4 slot car body styles, it realy makes you appreciate what Traxs and Bruce Gavin at Bad Dawg slot cars are doing for the slot car community. 

Before I came to Hobby Talk 2 years ago casting slot car bodies was only a dream but, after seeing other people here do it and finding the casting kits available...just jumped in and gave it a whirl.

The real fun for me will be getting all the bodies out to people who are interested and then painting up some for myself. Fletcher our 5 year old has very specific plans for his Indy Racer body. Fletcher said he wants to paint it yellow with Iron Crosses and Mooneyes inside the Iron Crosses...that's my boy!!!!!

Bob...Nebraska Corn Huskers wear corn hats...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Cobzilla has a nice ring to it.  nd


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> Cobzilla has a nice ring to it.  nd


Hahahahahahahah :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Anything is possible in slot land...*



Bill Hall said:


> Hi Bob....snicker....
> 
> Can these be made in a swirly brown color?
> 
> I'm thinking these may be perfect for a special project...wink wink ...hint hint.






























Bob...Sure how about this one...zilla


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!!!! that car made me HUNGARY!!!! I want me some hot fudge sundae!!!!! LOL

Good Job on the body!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61

I've seen that before, not sure what I had eaten but do know what I had been drinking...


----------



## bobhch

*Calling Wes, Rich and all you other Tyco slot nuts....*



WesJY said:


> would be cool if it can fit on tyco narrow chassis????!!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

I think it will be do-able Wes! Will be posting up some pictures in just a second.
































































You can see that the front screw post is keeping the front end from falling in place along with the pick ups. a CHOP, CHOP and this problem should be fixed. 

Now the rear end needs the rear post trimmed up a little also and the Bill Hall Sand Paper on the round pencil trick to enlarge the rear Wheel Wells ...Bam I think this will work. Oooooooooooh you are going to need a head :freak: 

This body was designed to fit a slot chassis in very suck to way. The front end shows a straight wheel well cut up and down line, in front of the front tires, to allow for the pickup movement to be made. This would have to be cut some more to make it work for the tyco.

Bob...this would be cool as a Tyco flyer...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
That vanilla fudge one looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes!! The swirly brown needs a "cherry" driver.. :lol: and maybe some sprinkles too!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Don't forget the "scoop" to go with it!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

whoooooaaaa bob that looks sweet on tyco chassis!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

can i buy at least 2 or 3 from you??!!! 

Just got back from watching my 4 years old son playing t-ball!! it was so funny to watch them playing my son hits really good and every time he hits the ball he must run to second base!!! arrggghhhh .. coach kept saying nono go to first second third and home when he said home he just walked away and came to us saying coach said i can go home!! LOLOLOL.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Indy mold and outy the mold...chuggin' along still...*



WesJY said:


> whoooooaaaa bob that looks sweet on tyco chassis!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> can i buy at least 2 or 3 from you??!!!
> 
> Just got back from watching my 4 years old son playing t-ball!! it was so funny to watch them playing my son hits really good and every time he hits the ball he must run to second base!!! arrggghhhh .. coach kept saying nono go to first second third and home when he said home he just walked away and came to us saying coach said i can go home!! LOLOLOL..
> 
> Wes



Wes,

I have you down for 2 or 3...won't be shipping any out untill all of them get casted up first so, it may be a while. I don't want to here " So and so got theres...where is mine  hahahahahaha

This makes me want to see the Bad News Bears again! Butterman is a great Coach...pours out his beer to put Hard Liquior in the can...hahahaahhaha "Is he dead?" "No he's just drunk" I never got to play Little League baseball ....oh dang. 

Bob...I can go home (RALMAO out loud) :lol: ...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Bob!!

Thanks
Wes


----------



## videojimmy

I bet that baby files when you're done!


----------



## bobhch

*Hello people...*

Welcome all viewers to another episode of: 

"The Bob...zilla Workshop show"

I painted this Hill...I casted a Willys...top resin body up after it spent some time in the shop getting preped for paint. Some Indy Car bods will be sent to Hilltop Raceway for some At the Shop time.



















Yeah, yeah, yeah...I know that there is a whole bunch of unfinished projects on my bench that are half done up. Given more time the other half will get finished also...lol

Bob...  I SEE YOU  ...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Robert... :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... That's *really* nice paint work. nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking goooood Bob...that is a real nice glare you got there...zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup: That bad boy has got some shine, can't wait to see her finished!!! Nice body work too I might add...RM


----------



## resinmonger

That's a sweet blue you're using, Zilla. Is that the same blue you used for the blue/silver Bad Dawg sexy party trick truck? Hey man, what brand/flavor is that gnarly blue paint, man? Hey man, like, I should, like, score some ya know, man?!

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Welcome all viewers to another episode of:
> 
> "The Bob...zilla Workshop show"
> 
> I painted this Hill...I casted a Willys...top resin body up after it spent some time in the shop getting preped for paint. Some Indy Car bods will be sent to Hilltop Raceway for some At the Shop time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah...I know that there is a whole bunch of unfinished projects on my bench that are half done up. Given more time the other half will get finished also...lol
> 
> Bob...  I SEE YOU  ...zilla


Bob,
Looks like you could put a coat of black on one of these and have one of those early 40's/50's version of a Batmobile.  Dave


----------



## win43

WOW

Where are my shades....:dude:...that's shiney. 

COOL car Zilla dude:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Looks like you could put a coat of black on one of these and have one of those early 40's/50's version of a Batmobile.  Dave


Good eye OFD! If ya scalloped the fins a bit you'd be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet paint job!!! thats my favorite color!! it matches dallas cowboys !!! LOL.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*You can never have enough paint...*



resinmonger said:


> That's a sweet blue you're using, Zilla. Is that the same blue you used for the blue/silver Bad Dawg sexy party trick truck? Hey man, what brand/flavor is that gnarly blue paint, man? Hey man, like, I should, like, score some ya know, man?!
> 
> Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


Yep it is the same blue: House of Kolor paint that used to be sold at Wally world and now it's not.  

When I was in Vegas last month the hobby store had a whole rack of it!!!!!!!!! I picked up $100.00 worth (lots of greens). The paint is discontinued and they are just selling off the back stock to some hobby stores. Have been very lucky to have seen this coming and bought lots of it before it went off the shelves. 

Just realized this was my last bottle of Metalic Blue...Waaaaah. I do have some House of Colors Lapis Blue left wich is a darker Metalic Blue. Will have to ask my Mother in Law to pick up some of this Metalic Blue next time they go back to Vegas...yeah she is cool like that. Thanks Mom-in-Law.



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Looks like you could put a coat of black on one of these and have one of those early 40's/50's version of a Batmobile.  Dave


rr,

You are freaking me out...I was just thinking of painting a Trick Truck black with the red Bat Logos on it earlier today at work. Red front headlights and grill work and thin red stripes with an AFX Turbo Turn On motor in the back should do the trick. Hey can you run NOS to a jet engine?

I can see the Bat Willys but, can't see me finding time to do it as I don't have any time...hahahahahaha You better talk to RANDY and go for it!

If you are wondering if it is time for new glasses just check out my eye chart in the back ground of the Willys picture. :devil:

Bob...I dream in paint color...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Pssssssssssssssht time in Gretna soon....yeah baby!*

Hey Everyone you have emergency lights but, you just don't know it yet....Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrr

Yep those Stop Police colums that seem almost usless just got some GO TIME! This is a Bad Dawg van from long ago ready to get hit with some fancy smancy white pearl paint, EMT decals and another Wacked in the head driver along with some other suprises.










Yet another Bruce body from the past gets a skull treatment and yep you guessed it...more freaky heads. :freak: Have not decided on a color for this one yet. Sublime green, neon pink, metalic purple????? I just don't know yet  The skulls will be white and the rear ones will get drilled from the back, get thermostat wire glued into them, holes drilled into the body and then after the paint dries they get gooped on from the inside of the body.

The yellow stuff behind the skulls is just poster putty that is temporarly holding them in place for fittment. Blue poster putty is better but, yellow was near by sooooooooooooooooooo 

















Uuuuuuuuum yeah the Willys is going to get done up too....just not yet. When the Oh Yeah hits me on the head it will get started back up. I know there is some wild build with it but, at this point blue is all that has called out to me. *ring, ring, ring* HELLO?

Bob...Summer is for painting...zilla (it will snow here again someday )


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Just add a sycle and and a coat of flat black with flames from hell for the Harbinger of Death rat rod.  Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Dat's it...................*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Just add a sycle and and a coat of flat black with flames from hell for the Harbinger of Death rat rod.  Dave


BING, BING, BING....I think we have a winner. O.K. Jack-o tell rr what he has won.

Sure Bob! Well for those cold winter nights a box of Klenex. Now for the summer a bottle of Sun Tan Lotion and a box of Cracker Jacks with a free prize in every box. Wait, wait, wait...also ...wait...wait...wait (here it comes)

:woohoo:A BRAND NEW CAR!!!! :woohoo:

*** NOT REALY....SORRY  *** but, what an idea!!!!

Bob...rr I like the way you think...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LOL... Keep them coming BOBZILLA!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Bob,
Maybe Lemon twist yellow, Sorry no that's Randy's colour!! The Hot Rod looks great and you really have the resin casting down! The blue Willy's paint really shines. Keep up the great work! ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

Some imagination you've got there Bob... truly great work!

.


----------



## bobhch

*This case measures 15.5" X 35"....another bargain find.*

Why buy new when used will do. I picked up these cases today for $30.00 each ( LOL $30.00 is the new $20.00 as I have been told  ) from a real good slot car buddy of hojohns and mine. :woohoo: He even brought them over to our house from South Omaha and gave him one of my casted indy bodies for the gas he burned up in his truck today. I casted the body up after he got here and stuck it on one of his chassis.





































One of these is for CJ and the other one is mine. I also had another one that went out the front door almost as soon as it came in today that went to a long time Matchbox collector & friend of mine.

Filled this thing up with a bunch of slot bodies that are painted and ready for details. It goes 1/4 turn and stops for a bit and does it over and over and over again. These have a round flourecent bulb in the top that lights the whole thing up nicely.

There are 6 levels that hold a total of 96 cars but, wait... then there is room on 5 of the levels behind the shelves to hold 6 more cars per level but, wait... Then I am going to make clear plastic triangle corners which will allow 4 more cars per level for a whopping total of 150 car holding capacity!

Also the base is made out of plastic and will be making a fancy smancy metal base to strengthen it up. Then Phsssssssssssssht the base real Kewl looking like. I think Hilltops Timex case is bigger than these...Lucky!

Bob...it takes a lickin' & keeps on tickin"...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice display cases Bob...can you tell me what Timex it is ..... zilla.


----------



## bobhch

*It's TIMEX to go to bed now...*



win43 said:


> Nice display cases Bob...can you tell me what Timex it is ..... zilla.


Bob...ahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah....time for a KOOL change...zilla


----------



## PD2

I like that! What a great way to show off your customs and models! That looks great!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice find Bob...Does anybody really know what Timex it is???...zilla!!! I like these type cases for displaying, something about the revolving and the lights reflecting off the cars, especially the custom builds, just too cool!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Great showroom for those Zilla deals! Let me see, I'll take that one there, the one right above it and ........... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet set up Bob....stepped in some red, white, and poo...zilla!!! I better start searching for one of them. I've done run out of room in my lil display cases.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Congrats Bob!

Those are on every slotters wish list.

Lucky Dog!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

What a piece of history Bob. All those watches sold out of those cases are still ticking somewhere - a basement, bedroom drawer, someone's garage sale, or a landfill. You literally bought yourself some time. Neat idea!

Rich - <------ now searching craigslist in my area.


----------



## bobhch

*The IDEAL woody...*

Welll my longtime Matchbox collecting friend picked this up for me at the same Swap meet I went to last week. He went on Saturday & I went on Sunday. 

It has a little melting on the top front but, that doesn't mean a whole hill of beans to me. My friend finds copies of vintage Matchbox in Plastic all the time & has a nice collection of those also.

We both kinda have an idea of what each other like and pick things up for each other like this. It is nice to have a friend that doesn't collect the same thing as you do sometimes ( My MBX friend has a few Minty Vibrators that he likes to show me everytime I go to his house. Key word here is SHOW) 













































The paint scheme reminds me of Eds (the hood is stock light blue) custom woodie and the engine reminds me of what Bill did to the Woodie Tour Bus he fabricated for me.

Bob...neat-o friction copy from the 70s...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Glad you got the Timex display case, your Ideal Woody & really like your Aurora Woodie, Bob.


----------



## JordanZ870

You have a great friend, Bob, and a couple of great looking woodies...but I have a few questions....

Does your TM know that your friend came over and gave you a woody?
Does she mind when your friends add to your collection?
Have you played with your woodies together yet?
Do you have any plans for a cool VJ style conversion?
Since one looks a bit bigger than the other in the pictures, is the size difference ever a problem for you?

Great score! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

joez870 said:


> You have a great friend, Bob, and a couple of great looking woodies...but I have a few questions....
> 
> Does your TM know that your friend came over and gave you a woody?
> Does she mind when your friends add to your collection?
> Have you played with your woodies together yet?
> Do you have any plans for a cool VJ style conversion?
> Since one looks a bit bigger than the other in the pictures, is the size difference ever a problem for you?
> 
> Great score! :thumbsup:


LMAO! Way to go joez! :lol::lol::lol: rr


----------



## win43

joez870 said:


> You have a great friend, Bob, and a couple of great looking woodies...but I have a few questions....
> 
> Does your TM know that your friend came over and gave you a woody?
> Does she mind when your friends add to your collection?
> Have you played with your woodies together yet?
> Do you have any plans for a cool VJ style conversion?
> Since one looks a bit bigger than the other in the pictures, is the size difference ever a problem for you?
> 
> Great score! :thumbsup:


TOO FUNNY. :jest:
Nice cars.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hahahahahaha!

Joe, but dont forget that Bob does measure up... he has the extended Woody! We've all seen it before so dont make him pull up the picture again. :freak:

Actually Joe your post should be a required study template for newbies, to illustrate how to walk right up to the edge of family viewing, get the point across, and make grizzled slot veterans snicker. :thumbsup:

Note: Dagnabit! See that the blue fender set has no ucky spare tire on it?
I wish I woulda hacked that offa the tour bus. D'oh!


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> You have a great friend, Bob, and a couple of great looking woodies...but I have a few questions....
> 
> Does your TM know that your friend came over and gave you a woody?
> Does she mind when your friends add to your collection?
> Have you played with your woodies together yet?
> Do you have any plans for a cool VJ style conversion?
> Since one looks a bit bigger than the other in the pictures, is the size difference ever a problem for you?
> 
> Great score! :thumbsup:


Hahahahahahahahha you crack me up Joez...:jest:

1.)Does your TM know that your friend came over and gave you a woody?

Answer: I don't know how to respond to this one...OMG :freak:

2.)Does she mind when your friends add to your collection?

Answer: What happens in the basement stays in the basement...I can have as much as I want as long as the bills get paid.

3.)Have you played with your woodies together yet?

Answer: see #1 Answer...:freak:

4.)Do you have any plans for a cool VJ style conversion?

Answer: To busy for that and just going to let is sit in the Slot Cave and look Kewl.

5.)Since one looks a bit bigger than the other in the pictures, is the size difference ever a problem for you?

Answer: What Bill said,"Joe, but dont forget that Bob does measure up... he has the extended Woody! We've all seen it before so dont make him pull up the picture again."

The spare does look better missing IDEAL-Y it can be removed in yer future woody build ups. I like to take that thing out now and then and use it. I love my extended Woody!

Bob...Getting my Big Slickster IIII out right now & will be showing it off in the yard for all to see...zilla


----------



## Capt Uante

Great Show! Very Cool...  Makes me wanna learn more!


----------



## bobhch

*Just a teaser picture till I get more made up...*



Capt Uante said:


> Great Show! Very Cool...  Makes me wanna learn more!


When I first came to Hobby Talk everyone was nice to me and helped me out ALOT! In Chat the ideas fly wild and the fun never ends. You aint seen nothing yet. This place has totaly inspired many, many custom slot builds. Thanks everyone for beeing my friend. :hat:

Hey Hilltop,

Here is that yellow one I demolded durinig Chat Wed. It came out great and think a fake yellow Pooh is needed now to complete its Yellow-ness.  Anyone can make brown fake pooh, pooh. I am thinking outside the toilet now. My first casting of this pooh fooled ho john enough for him to yell & scream at his dogs...hahhahahaha that was great. That was the painted brown with yellow corn pooh. It was Bill Halls idea to paint the corn in. :freak: I keep that in my pit box for future uses. Man I got lucky and got to try this thing out the first week it was made. :lol:

This Indy body is sitting on a chassis while it hardens up. This thing sucks so tightly to the chassis that you need to do this or the body wouldn't fit on the chassis if it was just set aside to cure. This is just a fun one to mess around with for a low buck thrill baby! Hope all who get it have fun with it.

Our son Fletcher is working on one of these casted bodies now and need to find time to help him finish it one of these days.










Just made 2 more molds of this Indy and now am ready to cast about 100 more of these up. I think I got 50 out of my first mold. The hood got messed up on this first mold and had to sand a little to get it right for paint. It was because I used that dang Smooth On mold realease and it caused a flaw to appear. This time I did not use any mold release on the topside to make these new molds and all came out just fine. I did use mold release on the bottom side so that the rubber compounds didn't weld themselves together but, none was needed to make the top half. Just cleaned her up nice first.

Will keep on chugging on the casting of these and get these out to the people who are still waiting for them & others who don't even know they are waiting for them yet (suprise). I just sent out bodies to people that had packages going out to save on shipping. Not sending these out first to anyone in particular. Just random luck or chance so, don't get your panties in an uproar...lol 

Bob...


----------



## roadrner

Another sweet looker Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes yellow!!! Can Indy cars have chrome blower engines, not sure??? RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I likes yellow!!! Can Indy cars have chrome blower engines, not sure??? RM


Yes!!!!!!!!

Bob...they rust also...zilla


----------



## win43

Bob ...... the Mad Caster ....... srikes again ........ zilla.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

The Birth of the Flying Banana Racer!

starts on Friday, please check local listinsg in your area for show times


----------



## yankee_3b

Is there anything this guy can't do? 

Bob...the Real Deal...Zilla!


----------



## noddaz

*I Like it!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I likes yellow!!! Can Indy cars have chrome blower engines, not sure??? RM


Absolutly! 
When are you going to post a picture...??

Scott


----------



## bobhch

*the Flying Banana Racer...now that is an idea!*



win43 said:


> Bob ...... the Mad Caster ....... srikes again ........ zilla.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just got back from taking the kids to Great Wolf Lodge water park in Kansas for a quick and fun mini vacation. We had a blast!

So right before we left Ginger was checking and double checking while I was down stairs painting and decaling up a gray Indy body to race around our track. Ginger yelled up that it was time to go....oh man I thought to myself...just 10 or 15 min. more. 

















That is me in the drivers seat with my painting respirator on. You guys all think the paint fumes make me goofy...naw my brain does that all by itself.

While relaxing watching the kids swim today, my mind kept wondering back to those Jasper Powered decals and the driver head that had not been mounted back in Gretna, Nebraska so, after putting the kids to bed, when we got home, I scurried downstairs and finished up the job. Now all that needs to be done is to clear coat the body, let dry, screw post holes drilled for mounting and then race this thing around the track. 

Those rear tires are just for looks as some newer silicones will go back there when the time comes.

Bob...Yes we went to hooters for lunch ( had crab legs!! )...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

The Pssssssssssssshhhhhhhht mobile. That sucker is way cool. Great driver Bob!

...been there, done that; with the gotta go do "Other" stuff and you've left something on the burner in the slot cave ...LOL!

Some things dont change no matter where you are.


----------



## XracerHO

Great Banana Racer and #3 Racer with the COOL driver :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bob, your doing it all painting, building and NOW molding, a real triple threat! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The gas mask brings out Bob...I'll bet Ginger wears a gas mask to bed too...zilla's true colors!!! Love the paint scheme, grey with some contrasting black and red, yea that Jasper powered Indy looks good :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

When I got my racers I looked at them and thought to myself..."what the heck am I going to do with these???" I have a game plan for one, but the other two, no idea. I had no clue they could come out *THAT GOOD*, Bob!! Wow!! :freak: The ideas are slowly trickling into my thick noggin now. Once my nugget gets thoroughly saturated with ideas I'll get cooking. 

Excellent detail job Bob... the builder... Zilla!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I'm the one who doesn't use a respirator!! :drunk:


----------



## win43

Great Racer Bob :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

This looks like the start of something good... with hundreds more to come. :thumbsup: Great start...can't wait to see what's in the pipeline. My Alma Mater colors too...love it!


----------



## bobhch

*This could be the death of me? All slot builds must STOP!*

Thanks everyone,

With the 2 new Indy molds and a slightly different mold making aproach, the gray you see in that indy body is shinney plastic colored and not painted. I still plan on painting some up but, this was fun also. 

Well a wrench is in the pipeline now. All I have to say is we are getting new carpet on the entire upstairs of our house. We have to have everything off the floor and in the basement or garage by Sunday Night for them to start ripping up and installing Monday and Tuesday...yeah this was Gingers idea...of coarse. She lets me build slot cars soooooooooooooooooo...:freak:

Used to sleeping on our waterbed and a matresses plopped down on the floor don't like me.  I feel the pain already . As with everything else this will pass also. :wave:

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Dr. Plastic Surgery here...*

Going downstairs before heading of to bed and dip this CJ Powered Hooters Mercury in a bath of Future. CJ is going to be hauling milk and will be handing this one off to him along with his display case as well after I get off work this Tuesday. Thank goodness as I can realy use the extra space on the kids Air Hockey Table right now. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew! 



















At the last Swap meet I was able to pick up this dental type pick for some future custom gooping plastic surgery. Yes Bill Hall has some good ideas now and then and Randy keeps popping out those fancy cars of his sooooooooooo...

Bob...The Doctor will see you now...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Glad you hooked yourself up Zilla!

Now...I couldnt imagine how I ever got along without my dental picks.

Nice fade on the CEEJ-mobile!


----------



## WesJY

AWWWW!! that's ONE SWEEEEEETTT HooterMobile!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Creamsicles and Hooters!!! It just don't get better than that!!! Nice build Bob... I'm sleeping on the floor...Zilla!! I like that color combo and the fade is perfect!! CJ is one lucky driver!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

That Merc is a HOOT.

Now Bob. take a deep breathe ....... the carpet will be installed soon and you can get back to the cave.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool sled Bob...There is a Doctor in the house...zilla!!! I like the way you bandaged that one up :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sltman said it, Creamsicle with a dose of Hooters is the right prescription...RM


----------



## CJ53

Heh,heh, Creamsicle Hooters!! :tongue:
Gonna look good sitting in the showcase... free of dust, and small fingers.. 
CJ


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

CJ53 said:


> Heh,heh, Creamsicle Hooters!! :tongue:
> 
> CJ


Does kinda make you want stick your tongue out!!!


----------



## CJ53

bobhch said:


> Going downstairs before heading of to bed and dip this CJ Powered Hooters Mercury in a bath of Future. CJ is going to be hauling milk and will be handing this one off to him along with his display case as well after I get off work this Tuesday. Thank goodness as I can realy use the extra space on the kids Air Hockey Table right now. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the last Swap meet I was able to pick up this dental type pick for some future custom gooping plastic surgery. Yes Bill Hall has some good ideas now and then and Randy keeps popping out those fancy cars of his sooooooooooo...
> 
> Bob...The Doctor will see you now...zilla


 Picked up the Sled on my way out of Omaha,, the Pics don't do it Justice!!! Thanks Bob..... Guys like you make HT a Great Place.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> Picked up the Sled on my way out of Omaha,, the Pics don't do it Justice!!! Thanks Bob..... Guys like you make HT a Great Place.. :thumbsup:


Your are very welcome Mr. CJ Dude. As always it was fun to meet up and talk slots with you on your way through town.

Bob...Thanks everyone it was a blast to build...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
How did you get the Hooter's sponsorship? You need to head down to the local Hooter's with all you bods for publicity shot. They may slip you a platter of wings! Another great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## yankee_3b

Great looking sled Bob. Your paint jobs are getting hard to beat. I was gonna get into air brushing, but you bought up all the good paint from my hobby shop! lol!:jest:


----------



## bobhch

yankee_3b said:


> Great looking sled Bob. Your paint jobs are getting hard to beat. I was gonna get into air brushing, but you bought up all the good paint from my hobby shop! lol!:jest:



Yankee that is funny & true...LOL

B:lol:b


----------



## bobhch

*Hello Angels...*

I am waiting patiently for my Decals to show up...hURRY pLEASE!!










Took some crappy looking chrome rims and stripped them down and painted them up Bobzilla Phssssssssssssssssssht style. Only made up 3 sets of these with one already going to another home. Now I just can't wait to find the time to do up a whole bunch more of these.





































Here is a picture of these rims mounted up on chassis.










The white realy works good with bodies that have white decals or white detail trim. Inside of my brain these have a Off Road 70s style look to them at a price I can afford.

First shot the black in deep, then angled them to hit the edges with white. Then cleared them and let them set for a week to fully dry. I took my hand mandrel and drilled out any paint on the front rim that spins. 

Bob...I like cheap fun...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! I used to paint rims for tycos.. Now I am lazy haha.. 

I like that ferrari 312b or??? like the color (metallic red?)

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> The white realy works good with bodies that have white decals or white detail trim. Inside of my brain these have a Off Road 70s style look to them at a price I can afford.
> 
> First shot the black in deep, then angled them to hit the edges with white. Then cleared them and let them set for a week to fully dry. I took my hand mandrel and drilled out any paint on the front rim that spins.
> 
> Bob...I like cheap fun...zilla


Uh, That red car wasn't here earlier, but I'm sure glad he made the show . In the 1:1 world, that is probably my favorite color. Sure looks good with those white rims and trim :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do you have a paint color code??? RM


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> SWEET!!!! I used to paint rims for tycos.. Now I am lazy haha..
> 
> I like that ferrari 312b or??? like the color (metallic red?)
> 
> Wes


Get off your butt Wes haha...:lol: It is House of Kolor Candy Apple Red and is very hard to take pictures of because, it reflects the light. Just kidding so, you can sit back down now.



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Uh, That red car wasn't here earlier, but I'm sure glad he made the show . In the 1:1 world, that is probably my favorite color. Sure looks good with those white rims and trim :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do you have a paint color code??? RM


Code Red: Wait till you see the white rear wing. POP!! AFX made a few white rim chassis and have always liked the ones with the black plastic fron axle with the G-Plus type front rims the best. I think that is a Super G-Plus? Heck I was just a kid back then so, cut me some Bob...doesn't know for sure slack...please. lol

Hilltop It is magic. During the time Wes wasn't painting his Tyco Rims, I went and snapped this picture and added it before anyone posted. Yeah this is one of my favorite colors too. You can also put down some transparent orange first and do a Sweet Fade with Candy Red right over the top. 

Plan on doing many different fades on some Trick Trucks that will be fun to watch as the paint goes down. 

Bob...Will keep saying this over and over again,"paint is magic"...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LOL!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Sweet! Gonna steal your wheel tip for some of my next customs. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

Sweet BOB. Waiting to see it with the wing :roll:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is a sweet red!! Orange fade to that red sounds unreal.. I can't wait!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

love dem wheels Bob! really nice contrast with the body


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Very nice paint job on the Candy Apple Red Ferrari with the white boots! That Ferrari was my favorite racing body! A Cool Creamsicle Mercury, I see a theme here !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

XracerHO said:


> Bob, Very nice paint job on the Candy Apple Red Ferrari with the white boots! That Ferrari was my favorite racing body! A Cool Creamsicle Mercury, I see a theme here !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Now that you mention it RL, could be a theme going here. That pink van could be a Bazooka Joe Bubble Gum van??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nah!!! The pinkie is a tribute to Farrah.. Rich's movie cars inspired Paint Master Z!! LOL


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now that you mention it RL, could be a theme going here. That pink van could be a Bazooka Joe Bubble Gum van??? RM


yeah!!! i like the idea about bubble gum theme!! LOL..

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

RM, the Bazooka Van would be great (even a Pink Panther Van ) but it must be a Charlie's Angels Van, Zilla, probably had a Farrah poster in his youth! Nice tribute. ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Still standing by the mailbox...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Nah!!! The pinkie is a tribute to Farrah.. Rich's movie cars inspired Paint Master Z!! LOL


Farrah...Yep Check this out for a trip down memory lane. *click on link*






Bob...hope those decals show up Tuesday...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Liked Farrah, but Kate Jackson was always my favorite!! Can't wait to see the finished van Bob!!!


----------



## kiwidave

I could never decide between Farrah or Lynda Carter(Wonderwoman) Hehehehe!!!!


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> I could never decide between Farrah or Lynda Carter(Wonderwoman) Hehehehe!!!!


Oh man!! I totally forgot about the wonderwoman!! I love the way she runs! LOL.. I was like 8 years old! WHoooEEE!! LOL!!.. and for charlie's angel i was like 6 years old! My brother had a folder with farrah's famous picture on it. 

Wes


----------



## demether

A little cultural moment, in France do you know the name of "charlie's angels" ? "Droles de dames", what can be (poorly) translate by "funny ladies" or "what funny ladies they are"


:jest:


we are really good to find super names, here :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*This started out as a $3.00 Johnny Lightninig pullback body...*

Well I hope this VW Baja Bug survives it's next phase (crossing my fingers). This is a project that I've been working on for a while. It needs to get a Phssssssht of just a different shade of brown ( Testors Rust ) over this Testors Leather to give it depth and the dirt small speckle affect like TYCO did so well with that yellow TYCO PRO dune buggy.



















Was just messing around with my computer art program and came up with this.










The foglights above the front windshield are from Tycos Off Road Dune Rail. The rear flag pole is from the same TYCO also. A slotted AFX front mag rims is mounted in place to replace that awfull molded tire and rim.

The rims are JL chrome steelies that have been stripped and painted by me.

Bob...wil post more pics when it gets finished up.


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. I have always wanted to try doing a muddy Rally car!


----------



## tjd241

*Looks great Bob...*

Great job with the dirty work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## hartracerman

Where did the glowing skull come from? That looks great!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice VeeWee Mr. Bob... the builder...Zilla!!! Mud always looks good on a Baja Bug!! That glowing skull makes me think of glow in the dark decal paper.. I think I have a link for the stuff.. I'll have to go through my links to find it..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Here's the link if anyone is willing to gamble. It's more a self adhesive type of stuff.. never tried it, but looks interesting none the less!!


----------



## videojimmy

Cool!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great job! Hope the final phase goes smoothly (er, speckly I guess . . .) :tongue:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

demether said:


> A little cultural moment, in France do you know the name of "charlie's angels" ? "Droles de dames", what can be (poorly) translate by "funny ladies" or "what funny ladies they are"
> 
> 
> :jest:
> 
> 
> we are really good to find super names, here :freak:


Really, I thought it would have been more along the lines of "Angels Le Charles"


:freak: rr


----------



## coach61

WWHHHHHOOOOOOO Weeeeeeeee Your new name is boggin Bob ya need a big (-a word here-) set of mudders on her now.. lol.. nice job Bobbie...


----------



## yankee_3b

Excellent!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bob...just doing it in the dirt...zilla comes up with all the build ideas!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do all your dreams contain slotcars??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Bob...just doing it in the dirt...zilla comes up with all the build ideas!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Do all your dreams contain slotcars??? RM


Hooters and slots... Hooters and slots!! Hooters and slots!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*Coach I know which one you are talking about (-a word here-) lol*



1976Cordoba said:


> Great job! Hope the final phase goes smoothly (er, speckly I guess . . .) :tongue:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


If smooth means holding back from smashing a simulated dirty VW Baja ho scale slot car then yeah it went smoooooth. No original AFX Magnatraction Chassis were hurt in the making of this build. I went through this chassis and it has a nice red ToRQ-ey armature that makes a drive around Las Zillas Speedway a dream.

Well thanks EVERYONE for the compliments on the dirty VW Bug and put a lot of time into building it. Guess what?




























Yes my dirty dancing spray job of brown didn't go as planned. Tried to fix it and fix it and fix it after to much brown got laid down from my erupting Iwata airbrush. I even practiced on a piece of white paper first. 

What do you do when you find yourself in this circumstance? For 1/64th of a second Mr. Hammer came to mind and the image of small pieces sprawled out every place was what my brain was "JIVE TALKING" to my hand about. 

NO!

Distruction is the path that leads to frustration and dispair. Plus beeing calm about this whole thing ( I don't know why either?) another brain cell told me to just paint it all black after washing away all the dirt and now mangled decals with some paint thinner.

This aint over yet. Ya'll couldn't guess what I have in mind for this body now in a million years...buhahahahahahahahhaaha (you can try but, you will fail simple humans) buahahahahahahaha :lol:

hartracerman that glowing skull is just an image saved in my art program and inserted into a darkened window of my Cloud effect original picture of the BAJA.

Bob...The black paint job is staying...zilla (no it's not Hooters U-JOE but, I do dream of them!, some big mudders are in the mix now Coach and yes I dream of slot cars everynight Randy but, only after thanking God for making me such a slot Geek.)


----------



## JordanZ870

Awwwe, dang!

How about some ELO, Bob?

That Dirt-Devil was looking fantastic, yeah?
Done is done....so where do you go from here?
We want to know!

Joe...glad ya held the hammer back...Z870


----------



## videojimmy

Bob, I feel your pain. 
All that time spent building a hall of fame classic... gone in an instant.

Been there too many times to tell. 

sorry for loss, man.


----------



## roadrner

Yeah, back when I was doing those custom colored AW Chargers with the AAR strobe stripe, I dropped one of the pink versions right after i had just finished the detail painting and sprayed the clearcoat on. Well, that went right back into the strip jar. Glad I didn't have the decals on her, only had a set left at the time.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bummer the mud got lost, Bob!!!  I'm curious to see where you go with the buggy now... The hammer will never get you a solution.. only a surrender! Glad to see you're not giving up! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Glad you stepped away from the :hammer". :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

The Blue Baja bug was looking good but relax, step away from the project & regroup! We, all, have gone that on extra step that did not work out but it does look really good in black!   : ..RL


----------



## partspig

WOW!!!! COOL!!!! A Mad Max Baja Bug!! Who'd a thunk it!!!  piggy


----------



## Bill Hall

I vote for the hammer!

Get 'em!

It'll feel great Bob!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bill Hall said:


> I vote for the hammer!
> 
> Get 'em!
> 
> It'll feel great Bob!


Yup!!! It will!! Gus...Goopy paws...Hall has volunteered his services to put them all back together!!! Have at it Bob!!! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Well here is some pictures of how to rust a slot out. First it has to be an old body style to have this much rust. Next take a paper plate or a piece of bent up paper and start with Testors Leather or Testors Rust and pour it out onto the paper tray.










With the paint poured out the paint starts to dry out on the edges. Now dip a brush into the mess and start dabbing the whole body. The dry paint will give you a slightly (you don't want large globs) raised rust effect.










Moving onto black you can dry-brush (put paint on brush and swipe off most of the paint onto paper) it into the desired spots you want. This is totaly a look and go method but, don't worry as you are not even close to getting to the finished look yet.










You can now lay some color into the mix via dry-brushing or go back with brown. The build up and depth is starting to take place. You have several paints on your paper now and can just jump back and forth till you get the look that seems right.










Sometimes you may want the doors to look like they were cleaned up and painted black as a starter of fixing up that just didn't happen. With this you just add more black on the doors than the rest of the body. You are building a rust rod to suit your taste. Just mix it up the way you want. I still have a bunch of different rust builds to go & will be posting them up here as they get rusted up.










To totaly enjoy this experience you need to have some snacks and a drink nearby. I have choosen Snow Caps and Coke Zero but, would not rule out a nice box of Bottle Caps by any means. 










Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah red steelies from rrr make this thing work for me. No this is not the Dash Mercury that has been in all the other pictures above. This is another one in the works. 

Didn't do a Hilltop hood sink on the stacks as the underside of this Mercury has a bunch of stuff going on. screw post and divorced axle post. The Velocity Stacks come from a 75 cent orange Pickup truck that I have been hoarding from DOLLAR GENERAL stores across the whole Nation (well just Nebraska but, the whole Nation sounded more Dr. Evil-ish) lol

For the stack holes a little flat black is dabbled into them 4 stacks at a time rather quickly. Then a paper towl is used to whipe the tops off to give them the Black Hole look. Yeah I know what you are thinking...the stacks could have been chooped down a little bit but, this Mercury is leaning towards a Rat Fink style driver and needs a little CRAZY for the look to work. Red tinted front and rear windows are in the mix along with some Iron Cross decals (big suprise here...hahahahahaha) and maybe some SLOTCAR65.com red scallops with a side of Mooneyes for desert?










Need to take this last picture of the orange truck still. Putting up the code right now of it in the box it comes in and what it looks like plucked. I just rip the darn things out of the box and pull the stacks out...yep it is that easy.










Our kids Bree and Fletcher just learned how to ride their bikes Sunday without training wheels!! This was a fun time for both Ginger and me to experience this weekend. Also this means that I need to stay close by outside while they ride bikes so, rusting more bodies after work seems to be the answer. After they go to bed the detailing can be started.

Bob...more rust to come...zilla


----------



## win43

Great looking rust bucket. Bob judging from the first pic ......Bob ....I'm Gonna Go BOOM from smoking :dude:and painting ...... Zilla is living dangerously:lol:


----------



## resinmonger

Bob Zilla, the man Rustoleum fears! Thanks for the class in Rust 101. I think you snuck into my back yard and "rusted" my barbeque grill...LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


>


You know, it looks familiar?










Do I hear "sequel" ?

Bugs never die, and are better on gas. Isn't that intimidating?

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*No Hammers were hurt in the making of this film...wait this isn't a film...nevermind.*

Well I am now the proud father of a Charlies Angels Pink van. Yeah baby! Now if I can just keep the A TEAM van and Mr... He ain't no Fool...T away.










Yeah Russ I russtied your grill for yah man. Your Welcome hahahaha now cook us up some BBQ Briscuit and some Brats Please! Mmmmmmmmmmm

Rich the bug is just a black deformation right now while, your blown Mad Max is looking tough. Still love your Max build!!

Bob...Boom, Boom...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


>


Sweet Angel wagon Zillllla. :thumbsup:

Cheryl Ladd was my favorite Angel . . .


----------



## bobhch

*Will the real Pink Van please stand up...*



1976Cordoba said:


> Sweet Angel wagon Zillllla. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheryl Ladd was my favorite Angel . . .


It would be hard for me to pick a favorite ANGEL as they were all Hotties!

I did a search on the Charlies Angels Van and found it...

http://www.charliesangelsfan.com/CAvan.htm

I see Joez mind in Melt Mode right now...PINK...Woaaaaaaaah!

Bob...I'm no Angel...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Lookin' good, Zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now you need a Pink Panther van to park next to the Angels' Mobile Unit Van (MUV). Hey, how come everyone wants SUVs when they cold have MUVs? I'm just askin'....

Mr T at his finest:

Announcer: What is your prediction for the fight?
Clubber Lang: Pain.

Yo Adrain...


----------



## bobhch

*Are you ready for a fun bug build?________ Yes you are!!*

Earlier this Summer Fletcher and I went to an all VW car show near our house. Well it is time to do up a flat black slot bug now!!!!!!!!! Notice the nerf bars in the rear of this bug. Totaly a VW thing so, I am throwing my chromed Dash bumpers to the roadside via some Prym Quilting Basting Gun Tacks that I found in the craft center of Wally World. Bagain find at 50 cents on clearance & they were the last pack on the rack...Wheeeeeeeew got lucky!



















Haven't decided if the nerf bars are getting painted flat black or flat red yet? Will be using the all magical GOOP to set these into place.

I had to trim the Blasting Gun Tacks down with just a push of the X-Acto knife to get them just the right size. If you mess one up just toss it because, these come 500 to a package.



















Will be looking at all these pics to get an overall one car build. The first thing that sticks out in my mind after looking at all these pictures is "the less chrome and more black and red the better."

Slotrod65.com Red Scallops are going up on the roof and rear sides just like the green ones I used on the green bug CJ has now. 

The chrome strip down the front hood will stay black and no chrome window trim is getting painted up. Am thinking of doing a front window black sun shade like one of the bugs in the pictures (probably will). The door handles, front trunk latch, the vw front emblem and rear license plate frame are getting silver-ized to add just a small bit of detail but, not to break up the blackness.





































I just have a feeling that when this is done another flat black bug will need to be painted up sooner or later (actualy this is a semi flat black).

Fletcher and Bree asked me to set up the Sizzler Track downstairs and have been yelling and screaming like crazy for the last 1/2 hour. Screams of joy! Well time for me to go join in the fun for a bit too.

Bob...with the right rims and a clear red winow job this thing should be a fun one to run...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

What is Goop?????


----------



## LDThomas

Oops, double post...


----------



## LDThomas

*And the answer is...*



kiwidave said:


> What is Goop?????


Read the "This Week In Model Murdering" thread... :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

LDThomas said:


> Read the "This Week In Model Murdering" thread... :thumbsup:


The whole thing, by tomorrow morning.

Test will be at 7AM Pacific time. (US)


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for that! Zilla, I'm looking forward to see the Dubby! They look great done in matt colors!


----------



## bobhch

*7 A.M. Pacific time...dang I am central time I think? When do I have to take it? LOL*



kiwidave said:


> What is Goop?????


It is Aurora or AFX plastic from Junk slot bodies that is cut up into little pieces. You need to remove any Glue or paint from the plastic before hand as goop doesn't like those things in the mix... It is also a good idea to make each goop batch from a single color unless you want a sew-a-side mixture. For example if you have a red body that needs a window post fixing and want to keep it in red plastic (not painted) then a batch of red goop will do the job. Well if you can get to the Bill Hall skill level that is. 

Then is put into an empty Testors Liquid Cement jar or simular jar that they sell for Airbrushes at the Hobby Stores. Now you pour the Testors Liquid Cement (it has a pink label) over the plastic pieces and keep going till the Liquid Cement reaches and covers the plastic pieces. Put the lid on and walk away for 24 hours = Goop! :woohoo:

When I first came here Bill Hall was using the Goop and had the same question as you kiwidave. It is great for holding parts in place and dries like plastic but, there is so, so, so much more than that so, what LDThomas said...read and YE shall learn the gooping ways!

Russ,

Yeah Brother a Pink Panther van would be Kewl as all get out! The fingernail decal makers on Pay Bay will make any decal you want. All you have to do is find or make the image. Am busy as heck but, if the Ruster of Hutt wants to make one for himself....yeah baby! Or a Trick Truck with the Pink Panther! I need to find an image and spend 10 min. getting 20 decals made up for $2.00 and free shipping.  I was Pink before Pink was Cool.

Starting to get back into the swing of things again. Here is the Candy Apple Red Ferrari 612 just waiting for me to put a clear coat of Future down on it. Will be brushing it on as I don't want the wing and head all shinney on this build up.

The Candy Apple Red Kustom Kolors (by House of Kolor) doesn't show up worth a hill of beans in the pictures. I may have to try taking another picture of it in the sunlight to get what this actualy looks like. The whole trick is the Silver basecoat under the transparent red. Just imagine a kazillion or so tiny silver specks (like glitter) shinning through the red paint. 










These are the chrome JL rims that were stripped down and airbrushed black, then airbrushed white (at an angle to let the black stay in the bottom part of the rim) and then hit with a clear coat. Phssssssssssssssssht. Am so going to do more of these rims up in white...yeah baby!

















Bob...Still love paint...zilla P.S. ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Decals are great too!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Zilla.


----------



## bobhch

*What is goop continued...Cheers back at yah kiwi & everyone else too.*

:woohoo:Thought I would post these pictures up of "Corky" from underneath. The goop here supported the front end after some critical material was removed for the headers and held in the post also. The rear got the goop treatment as well and hopefully this thing will hold together for the Hankster for a long time to come!

I think we should all drop Hank a line and thank him for the great site here that he provides and maintains for us all...Thanks Hank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










This body was made by our own Hobbytalk ALPHASLOT (Greg Gipe AKA:Giperjet & I think another name also). Have several handfulls of his bodies and they are top notch. Just need to get to them sometime. I do have a Ford Galaxie 500 giperjet in white now that needs to get pushed into my mix of cars that are getting worked on now.










On a side note: This was when I first started gooping and posted these pictures up tonight, knowing that Bill Hall is going to rake me for using up all my red goop...hahahahahaha I was young (yeah right) and dumb in the beggining.

Bob...Bill has quite the Goop collection...zilla










The 34 Willys built by Nuther Dave was my inspiration for Corky. It only takes a spark, some goop and yer off to the races baby!


----------



## Bill Hall

*liquid repair plastic*



kiwidave said:


> What is Goop?????


A little something I cooked up one afternoon. A viscous snotty colloid that can be used many ways depending on how it is thinned and or applied.

In a thick state think of it as bondo....in a thinned state think of it as lacquer. There's a few points in between too....LOL 

Original colors, fool yer mother repairs.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Well I am now the proud father of a Charlies Angels Pink van.


You have the right to be proud Bob...just don't let the pink rub you the wrong way...zilla!!! Very cool looking van. They could have used that for a "stand in double" in the series :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## win43

Bob GREAT STUFF!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I wanna spend a day inside YOUR mind .... or maybe I don't :tongue:...... 

Love the stuff you come up with


----------



## slotcarman12078

win43 said:


> Bob GREAT STUFF!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I wanna spend a day inside YOUR mind .... or maybe I don't :tongue:......
> 
> Love the stuff you come up with


Better bring your running shoes, Jerry.. or you'll never keep up. Bob has a million ideas running through his head all at the same time, and within 3 minutes you'll look like this...:freak: Like a computer he is.. processing thoughts at lightning fast Road Runner speed!!! :tongue: Beep Beep!!!


----------



## tjd241

win43 said:


> Bob I wanna spend a day inside YOUR mind


... Hope ya like Bottle Caps and Coke Zero.  nd


----------



## bobhch

*Keep ON TrUcKiN'.....YEAH BABY!*



tjd241 said:


> ... Hope ya like Bottle Caps and Coke Zero.  nd


Hahahahahah I just went to pick up another 6 boxes of Bottle Caps at Wally World yesterday and found a HW jeep that I will be posting up in a bit. With some loud dremel-ing it fits a T-Jet real nice like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooo Happy! Cast it I will.

Well I won an Auction from Pay Bay Monday from Wes. Little Red Wagon in the Wonder Twin Powers activated shape of a Dodge Pickup. I love it!!!!



















The hoodscoop was pretty big and couldn't see out the front windshield so, Popped it off and have a Hilltop Pro Street one painted up red to match to go in its place. I'm totaly in Happy Ville with this truck and now am going to scratch build a trailer and paint it up to match also. It doesn't get much funner than this.










Bob...I can almost start my own Wes World now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

aww sweet!! when are you gonna put that dang scoop on???!!!!! hurry!! just kidding! looks sweet man! i like that trailer.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Nice, the decals suit the little Dodge. Trailer will finish the whole thing off nicely. Need to finish my LRW!!!!!!


----------



## CJ53

win43 said:


> Bob GREAT STUFF!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I wanna spend a day inside YOUR mind .... or maybe I don't :tongue:......
> 
> Love the stuff you come up with


 Jerry,,, NO you don't.. stood at the entrance,, it's scary in there! :freak: :tongue: 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Some good looking stuff. Great idea for all those extra JL/AW pickups!  Dave


----------



## win43

Bob ...... keep on trucking ....... Zilla I love the truck/trailer. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to see the new scoop on the "Little Red Dodge"


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking Dodge, Bob! The trailer will be a really nice touch too, hey!:thumbsup:

Bob, looks like you were really busy while I was away. 

I absolutely love the Ferrari and Angels van! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great idea!!! A Little Red Wagon pulling a Little Red Trailer!!! Thank God his mind isn't being used for evil purposes!!!!:devil: :tongue::lol:


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> Great idea!!! A Little Red Wagon pulling a Little Red Trailer!!! Thank God his mind isn't being used for evil purposes!!!!:devil: :tongue::lol:


The trailer needs "Radio Flyer" decals, done in white.


----------



## bobhch

*The gas cap is going bye, bye on the trailer....*



WesJY said:


> aww sweet!! when are you gonna put that dang scoop on???!!!!! hurry!! just kidding! looks sweet man! i like that trailer.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


You mean this scoop? The Hilltop Pro Mod scoop is now set and Futured in place! The real fun will come when the trailer gets finished and pulled around the track. 

Weight should not be an issue with this AFX chassis after it gets a bath in that Nuther Orange stuff, new brushes, springs, pickups and a tiny bit of that red Oil. Heck AFX Semi Trucks can pull a full sized trailer so, this should be a walk in the park.










This thing looks mean from any angle. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 










Hey Joez the Radio Flyer idea might just be the ticket with a Matching Dodge decal on the tailgate. I have some real nice smaller letter decals that Rob has been making as of late. Picked up some tiny ones and then the next size up from that. Uuuuuuuuuuuum Decals Rule! Will have to go search the net for some pics of Radio Flyer waggons & see what my brain thinks.  Thanks for that great idea.










Under this pickup box is a carfully splattered glob of pOSter PUtty holding things together. If there is one thing my Dad smashed into my head while building 1/24th scale models, it is that checking part fittment is important. Have a couple of ideas after standing back and taking it in. 

I'm VERY lucky that my Dad went all out in his builds and that ability & desire were transfered over to me. A steady hand helps also but, confidence is a key factor too. The kids always tell me the answer to this question now. Hey what can Can't do guys? Can't can't do anything. 

I do know that when the axle goes into place (using GOOP) I will have little blobs of Poster Putty under the front and back edges to keep the ride hight and straightness in line while everything cures.

Bob...Trailers don't take gas...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Little truck looks the business now!!!! Scoop made a big difference.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Hey Bob...you got a good deal on that truck...zilla, I likes it!!! How'd I miss that one on the auction block???  That scoop looks like it's been there from the factory, nice work :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> snip.... Thank God his mind isn't being used for evil purposes!!!!:devil: :tongue::lol:


Something we can neither confirm or deny at this time.


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet Bob!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since that Dodge has gone through two scoops, maybe a little plug for Raisin Bran is in order?? Nice job on the LRW, and the trailer will be equally cool for sure!! :thumbsup: I watched that truck on the bay, but the funds weren't there to snag it. Happy it went to a great home!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*ooh-ooh....*

Bob... I have Raisin Bran Decals!!!! nd


----------



## win43

NICE TRUCK!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Snidely Wiplash = Evil (must get moose and squirrel)*



tjd241 said:


> Bob... I have Raisin Bran Decals!!!! nd


Kewl...............2 scoops....hahahahaha Now just put 2 Dodge Pickup Cabs together back to back with hoodscoops on each one of them. 

Bob...sometimes fun just happens ( this truck is fun! )...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Sweet looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

bob - thats it!!! now its more sweeter looking truck!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Can't wait to Phsssssssssst the red on this.....oh boy!*



WesJY said:


> bob - thats it!!! now its more sweeter looking truck!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


It's Origin comes from a Huge Mopar nut...oh wait that's you. Only Westoration could have dreamed up such a creation. 










I decided to go with this set up for the rear axle assembly. An AFX Semi Trailer rear axle pivot with the rear axle supports snipped off with some scissors and a touch to the fingernail file...Bam!

A little flat plastic stock underneath this axle part and then the trailer tounge ( :tongue: ) building starts. Aaaaaaaaaaaah then the hitching aparatus will need to be functional and hook up to the Dodge without falling off.

Bob...still having fun...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Hutts are like dogs and dogs love trucks! This Hutt loves the Wes-Zilla Lil' Red Wagon of Doom that is shaping up here. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

One can only imagine what will lurk in the trailer... :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know what you're planning for the hitch Bob, but the first thing that came to mind when you mentioned it was a cheap jewelry clasp and loop, like from a cheap necklace. This way you can hook and unhook the trailer, and it'll stay together around the track.. Just an idea to throw out that way..  Still trying to think of other methods....


----------



## bobhch

*I am thinking.....Uuuuuuuuuum......Uuuuuuum...HOOTERS maybee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well the kids wanted to play outside, took Bree to a B-Day party which kept me in the Phsssssssssssssssting garage for a while now. That is O.K. because, this van needed a orange stripe painted on it & detailed out. Decals & the Kazillion parts this thing has will go on after it sets for a few days and dries.

















UjOE, 

For the trailer hitch I plan on using a very small ball and cup mount that they use on smaller Remote Control cars for ball joints. If that doesn't seem to work then, your 25 cents gumball clasp (I have one Mint NOS in the package) will be the next thought of how to do it. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the clasp suggestion and please people never stop throwing these ideas out there because, 50% of the time I need them to finish a build.

Bob...I realy want to spray some red soon...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

R/C ball and cup is a most excellent idea. I've seen them.. they ought to work perfectly!! How does he come up with these ideas???? :freak:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You are the rust master! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bearsox

*RUST-O-LOVE-UM ! :thumbsup:

Bear:wave:*


----------



## resinmonger

BobZilla, for all you do, this rust's for you:






Ha! Not what ya thought it'd be! Hutts can be tricky given the galactic gangster vibe going on...


----------



## tjd241

Nice finish Bob...are you sure yer name ain't Rusty...Zilla. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY

Rusty Van!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## win43

TOO COOL FOR WORDS!!


----------



## Guidepin

*Rust*

BOB. What shad of RUST is that any way? :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## bobhch

*Just make sure you mix your paint on paper and not in your bottle via brush...aaaaaah*



Guidepin said:


> BOB. What shad of RUST is that any way? :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


guidepin,

I use Testors Leather brown or Testors Rust with some flat black and sometimes throw a little flat red into the mix. lots of dabbling and going back and forth with colors till it looks ......................RUSTY! :thumbsup:

Thank You for all the rusty Props guys. Am having a blast with this van and will post more pics up this weekend. Wait till you see the headlights.

EDIT & ADD: O.K. Here is the picture of the headlights. They came off of a diecast VW Van.










MKING sent me me this little Godzilla as a suprise in the mail. I love it! Thanks Mike. Also the Roach was from Doba in a bug surplus ship out to help keep this Godzilla Mini Me fed. Now they are both in my Avitar....I love you guys man...










This is keeping the V-8 original theme but, dah pipes are a moving.

EDIT & ADD: Uuuuuuuuuuuum I have been up till 3:30 messing around with this thing and got the pipes and some of the decals layed down. Also dabbed flat black paint into the dish rims (took tires off of coarse) and then quickly shoved a wad of paper towel into the rim opening and spin it. Bingo-Bamo!

These pipes are the same velocity stacks that got used on the Rusty Mercury Sled (see post #63 for more on this Dollar General 75 cent find) several post back. Just cut them in half and then sawed a groove in them to fit nicely over the bottom body edge. Some quick & easy removal of bottom edge Rust and Super Glue...ta da! Vrooooooooooooooooom, vroooooooooom, Screaaaaaaatch!! The pipes got the same black treatment as the rims...detail, detail, detail.

Bob...I am having the time of my life building fun little Custom cars...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


>


 
So when they look that fast, do they rust quicker?  :tongue::tongue:

May it Rust In Peace


----------



## win43

that is certainly no rust bucket :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

*Rust*

Bob. I don't know how RUST can look Soooooooooo Gooooooooood? :thumbsup::thumbsup:GK


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool! I feel the need to make something rusty now!


----------



## bobhch

*This ain't happening anytime soon....probably?*

Thanks everyone for the compliments. The trick to rusting is to pour you paint on a paper plate or piece of paper. This lets the paint partialy dry and then start dabbing and dabbing till it looks right. You may need to keep going back and forth between black and browns before you get a build up and the look you want.

Here is the HotWheels Jeep I picked up the other day. It is getting casted someday. Will be just like claying up windows. Then an interior is getting molded up also.

This one is going to get me to start messing around with some brass & solder extended front ends for sure. The short stock versions will be wanted also so, plan on casting it in the short version with the hood hole & screw post for the stock look.

If anyone else is interested in casting this body up feel free. I won't call you a copy cat and that will be less casting of bodies for me to do. 






























This still has a little work to get done before it is ready to cast up. Just wanted to get the major work out of the way and was curious if it would fit....oh yeah! Dremel has been berry, berry good to me. 

Bob...looking forward to having a t-jet jeep...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jeepers creepers!!! That ought to be a cool casting all right!!! Paging Dr. Grunge!!


----------



## yankee_3b

Very Cool Bob! Love the Rat Rod Van! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Hawkeye eat your heart out :lol:. That'll make getting around camp faster .... "incoming wounded" ....... "gotta go" ......... ZZZOOOooooommmm


----------



## bobhch

*My Donut story...*

Well clydeomite mentioned in my original posting of this picture in the Customs thread that it looked like this policeman had a donut stuck under his nose. That hit my funny bone pretty good and also made me hungry.










So this is my "DONUT STORY"...

I have this week off because, of a Belly Button Hernia so, I decided to stop by the local donut shop in Gretna and pick up some donuts. Mmmmmmmm 2 down and 2 to go. 

Well this picture was taken of the donut shop right before going in to make my donut purchase. With the K9 slot car in hand I explained my purchase to the very friendly gal at the counter. She just laughed and was very excited about the slot car. I explained about HT a little and told here that this was for a photo shoot to post up.










Then all of the sudden she laughed again with a big smile and told me I had better put my slotcar away. hahahaha There was a Police Officer walking in. Well he seemed like a nice guy so, I showed him the K9 car and explained the donut stuck under the nose deal. He smiled and laughed as well.

As I left I took this picture of his cruiser in front of the donut shop. This just proves that Police realy do like donuts. LOL










Me too so, there you go. My Donut story. 










Bob...The End...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! Donuts!!!! 











I believe the one on the right is the one stuck under his nose!!! :lol:


----------



## WesJY

oooohhhhh I havent had a good donut for like a year!!! I am soooo hungary!! Sucks to be on diet eh? I lost 40 lbs so far.. thanks bob for the temptation!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah diets suck but, loosing the weight makes you feel so much better...*



WesJY said:


> oooohhhhh I havent had a good donut for like a year!!! I am soooo hungary!! Sucks to be on diet eh? I lost 40 lbs so far.. thanks bob for the temptation!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Sorry Dude...I actualy lost 10 lbs since Friday! This was my breakfast and lunch. I had a frosted Cinnamon Donut & rice for dinner. Have been good all week and ate light...this was my treat for the week. 

Keep up the good work and keep on loosing man! You can do it :thumbsup: ( duh you are doing it ).



Bob...thank clydeomite for the temptation pics as he made me do it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Eating all that, will make you a State Trooper pooper...RM


----------



## SplitPoster

heehee, that's SWEET Bob, really sweet LOL. Have to let my belt out just looking at the picture.


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Sorry Dude...I actualy lost 10 lbs since Friday! This was my breakfast and lunch. I had a frosted Cinnamon Donut & rice for dinner. Have been good all week and ate light...this was my treat for the week.
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep on loosing man! You can do it :thumbsup: ( duh you are doing it ).
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...thank clydeomite for the temptation pics as he made me do it...zilla


10 lbs thats great!! for me it was so hard!! next feb will be my 10th year smoke free but i cannot decided which is harder being on diet or quit smoking.. whew.. 40 lbs was alot of work!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*This is Da Bomb...*

This is an Aurora 4 x 4 chassis that was aquired from Bill Hall a long, long long time ago. It is a blast to drive and one of my favorite runners! This body is a (dare I say???) JL body that is going to get a face lift with some Demolishing Dremeling, X-Acto knife cutting & other sorts of extream slot car body torture tactics as well

Have gotten over lifting the back end up for the always needed high revs before running tradition. Now it is second nature to lift up on the front a little bit as to let all 4 wheels spin.










There are some some EXPLOSIVE ideas for this project in the near Future. It all just came to me in a daydream about 10 minuites ago while finishing up "THE BLOB" bug for the HT Auction.

Bill sent me a real neat flared fendered original Aurora body like this but, with time the roll bar has broken and I don't want to paint over his plastic orange goop base as Bill put to much time into the Chevrolet goop job. Now if he ever makes me mad...Buahahahahahahahaha *Chop, Chop, Chop* (Bill could never make me mad so, the original Museium goop body shall be preserved till the end of time...)

Boom, Boom Bob...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Daydreams are great!! Was it the glue or the paint??


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Daydreams are great!! Was it the glue or the paint??


or? :freak: & :drunk: ( both...lol )


----------



## tjd241

bobhch said:


> Bill sent me a real neat flared fendered original Aurora body like this but.....


Bob...camera is busted...Zilla ??? :dude: nd


----------



## bobhch

*Let is snow...(like you can stop it)...the kids are loving it!*



tjd241 said:


> Bob...camera is busted...Zilla ??? :dude: nd


Yeah my camera still works...lol

Just snapped a few pictures and then CJ called so I am treaking out in the snow right now an will post pics when I Get back...



















Bob...yeah snow...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Yeah my camera still works...lol
> 
> Just snapped a few pictures and then CJ called so I am treaking out in the snow right now an will post pics when I Get back...
> 
> Bob...yeah snow...zilla


aww man i am so jealous.. it was so warm here in maryland yesterday like 70 something!!??? I want snow!! BOB - save me some and ship it to me overnite LOL!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ooooooh!!!! Purdy snow!!!! Good thing you got the surgery!!! You never could have handled the snow removal task with a busted belly button!! :tongue: 

P.S., I'm sure nuther will have something to say about your fashion statement!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Mail you snow WES....Uuuuum you bet....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Ooooooh!!!! Purdy snow!!!! Good thing you got the surgery!!! You never could have handled the snow removal task with a busted belly button!! :tongue:
> 
> P.S., I'm sure nuther will have something to say about your fashion statement!! :lol:


The kids can't stop playing in the snow with their friends, sleds, snow block makers etc, etc, etc, & in an hour we are going to go sledding at the park on THE HILL right by our house. Man Winter came fast...Holy Cow!

Have heard of Global warming but, it seems we are getting Global Freezing here in Nebraska.  How messed up is that?

Nuther that picture is right here...Bam!










Bill Hall does amazing work & he doesn't even need Superman pants ( I'll take any help I can get! )










Just can't do damage to an original Aurora body that has been made even better with these neat wheel well flares. AW & JL bodies are a dime a dozen so, it is with an easy heart that I tear into them. Now damaged AFX and Aurora bodies is a different story...rip, cut and tear baby! :hat:

Bob...Wes go stand by your mailbox and wait...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


I like those flares!!! Any release date on the how to video??? RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh man!!! That old thang....

Sorry Hill, that one was waaaaaaay back, so you'll have to contact Mr. Peabody and his boy Sherman for any visual documentation. I do remember that it was difficult to work with that paticular body because they are exceedingly thin. What was I thinking? Trying to cram thick, square cornered AFX grafts into the thin wells was a steep learning curve. One of the reasons that I generally use curved grafts for wheel wells now. It allows a greater range of "fidget" when assembling; in that you can roll the graft around the arc. Thus enabling you to find "plumb" easily without excessive re-fitting...so's ya can fit the piece right the first time.

That poor 'celerator had been chainsawed beyond her panty lines and the cockpit area with drivers had been cut out. Oddly the driver cockpit section arrived along with the body lot. The flares are fenders off of an AFX sumpthin-er-uther ? ....Well ....hmmmmmm. I remember it was a Dodge and it were orange. We didnt check IDs or VIN numbers back in the day. 

Bob has always been OVERLY generous to me, so I started sending him some of my contraptions and experiments to even the score a bit. I do believe he was supposed to paint that one up. The secret to a good running, smooth handling Fo-By set up is equal diameter rims and tires all the way around. 

Bob has his Camera turned up on the "make Bill look good setting". Thanx Zilla.

PS: Bob, wanna sell me those panels that are hiding in the baggie?


----------



## bobhch

*America needs Americans making stuff in America that Americans want...*

Bill,

I sent you a PM about those panels. 

O.K. now re-thinking this whole not painting that orange Aurora Blazer...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bill basicaly told me that I was originaly supposed to paint it.....I WILL DO IT....This project will look way cooler with these flared fenders.

Will still chop up the JL body first to make a working proto-type as to help in the finished product design. If I mess up a cheep JL body I can just grab another one from the "PILE OF CHEAP BODIES" stash. 

Why a car toy company has not picked up Bill Hall as a Head of Product design is beyond me. He comes up with incredible ideas that are way better than what alot of companies are pumping out now.

Better design and craftsmanship in the USA is becoming a lost art. What this country needs is to start making stuff over on our side of the world again. Just like in the 1960s instead of handing all of our money over to other countries to do the work for us. 

Instead of people loosing thier jobs and collecting Unemeployment we should figure out a way to employ those people to get our country back in the Manufacturing process here in America. Yes I build things in the USA and work hard at it. How many important figure heads can this country support?  

I read an article a long time ago about how companies who make paperclips in the USA started to go under because, companies over seas could make them cheaper than us and ship them here. That is just wrong! It may only be a stupid little paperclip but, everything we buy in the USA seems to have taken this same path of just buy it from China, India, Japan, Korea, Hong Kong and so on and so forth. 

This whole country is a hodge podge of people from all over the world. What do we think we are to good to make things over here for ourselves & for other countries as well? No we do not...Big buisness people have gotten us into this mess. They can always make a profit for themselves and kick away the middle and lower class as needed by cheap labor over seas.

Hello Big buisness this is your wake up call...Ring, Ring! If people don't have jobs to buy stuff you ain't going to sell stuff. USA is such a big country now and nothing like it was back in the 50s, 60s or 70s. Back then it seemed like the middle class was an important part of this country and was an important part of the economy. People felt good about the jobs they did and made a difference to the economy as well. They were financialy rewarded by this, treated fairly and felt proud to be part of the USA. 

We need an American company to start up and make VERY HIGH QUALITY slot cars right here in the USA for people in the USA and other countries as well. Hope I don't get in trouble for talking and thinking this way. Not only slot cars but a whole heck of alot of other things could be made over here also. Could? I am sure there is a logical reason why USA CAN'T do it...Can't never did anything! 

MADE IN USA

Make a bunch of kew stuff with lots of tiny parts or CAN'T we do that in this country ever again. 

Bob...This post was made in the USA...zilla


----------



## HadaSlot

Snow blower without socks? LOL. Yeah you got snow LOL. Did you blow the snow back on the yard so it looked deep? Your gonna get to use it so I guess your Good to go. Thanks my HT freind. Upsidedown Mator Dave


----------



## bobhch

Well Dave,

Um I didn't even start the snowblower..hahahahaha it was just a fun picture oppurtunity. 

about 3:00 pm we hit "The HILL" and there was enough snow left for the kids to make some fun runs down. The grass is starting to come back now and all of the cement parts just melted right away. Now plows were needed. :wave:

Bob...I even went down "THE HILL" one time myself...zilla



bobhch said:


> Yeah my camera still works...lol
> 
> Just snapped a few pictures and then CJ called so I am treaking out in the snow right now an will post pics when I Get back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...yeah snow...zilla


----------



## win43

TOO FUNNY!!!!! :roll:


----------



## bearsox

*Zilla's got some flare on those jammies too ! LOL 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do believe Dslot has started a sock-less trend here!!! :lol: It's OK Zilla!! I run out to the end of the driveway in my jammies too!! But mine have guitars or dragons on them!! :tongue:


----------



## coach61

slotcarman12078 said:


> I do believe Dslot has started a sock-less trend here!!! :lol: It's OK Zilla!! I run out to the end of the driveway in my jammies too!! But mine have guitars or dragons on them!! :tongue:


If I ran out in my "Jamies" I'd get arrested....


Coach


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Nice jammies for sure. But was there really enough snow to bring out the blower in Nebraska? Looks like you might have had enough for us to close school here in Maryland .  Dave


----------



## bobhch

*It will be painting weather in the garage by this weekend!!!!!!!! Phssssssssst*



coach61 said:


> If I ran out in my "Jamies" I'd get arrested....
> 
> 
> Coach


I hear yah Coach but, knowing this it would make a good video to compete with Bill Halls MM vids...DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

They just need to make a pair that looks like Blue Jeans for us.

Bob...My Jammies get more comments than my slot builds..HA...zilla


----------



## coach61

bobhch said:


> I hear yah Coach but, knowing this it would make a good video to compete with Bill Halls MM vids...DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They just need to make a pair that looks like Blue Jeans for us.
> 
> Bob...My Jammies get more comments than my slot builds..HA...zilla


the video would get me the big life ban from the hankster.. even Griff would have to pass it up to him.. lol.. we're takin do your boys hang low here...


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks slotcar man for the there goes Tokyo cup...*

This came way of slotcarman today. I love it! LOL what a crazy BOBle cup. I instantly put my bob...zilla stamp on the cup for more green displacement. Sometimes you just stumble upon the perfect Gift for a friend and vice versa....Sweet! :hat: Merry Christmas to me :hat:

Godzilla stomping buildings with a bus in his mouth...Priceless! :thumbsup::thumbsup:










Don't drink coffe but, will be used to hold my paint brushes, files, etc in my basement shop area workshop to make it even more Zilla friendly!!

One funny note is that the cup was made in Korea and the bobble head part was made in Hong Kong. Now Japan knows how we feel. Screwed in a lightbulb just now...just saying. :devil:

Bob...have a Way Cool boble headed Zilla cup now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Enjoy Bobert!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guidepin

*Snow*

Bob! I want you too hang onto that snow and any other snow there may be. We have had nothing to date (Dec. 5th) and that's amazing ,cause were only 20 miles from Buffalo.  GK


----------



## bobhch

*I know, I know, I know...work on my layout. Am weak and can't fight this build off...*



Guidepin said:


> Bob! I want you too hang onto that snow and any other snow there may be. We have had nothing to date (Dec. 5th) and that's amazing ,cause were only 20 miles from Buffalo.  GK


Am now an official USA snow keeper team member as of a couple days ago. Blizzard hit....piles every place.

This Cool TYCO PRO custom body came via Wes from a Pay Bay Auction win. Thanks Wes for doing this orange one up! :thumbsup: Have an idea of what needs to be added to it but, LOVE it now ALOT just the way it sits.



















Part Timer just posted up that he wanted to see more pics in my Las Zillas Speedway landscape thread. Have plans to do some more on it this weekend between working on this Orange Roadster and the Tractor Build that has to be finished by the 19th. I could clone myself but, then the real me would miss out on all the fun. 

I think you all know what is going to happen here.  This one has instantly worked under my skin now & has all the reminance of the headless driver car that got sent to Sethndaddy. Many of my Freaked out inspirational ideas of slot car builds have come right from the pages of HT in some off the wall sort of way. :freak:

Bob...it's time to steal a yard gnome...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Wes builds another winner!:thumbsup:

I don't know, Bob. It will be very hard to improve that* build. I wish you all the luck. LOL!


----------



## videojimmy

Nice!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


That orange & black looks good!!! Nice work!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That bad boy will look good crusing or on a trailer be pulled by the Hooter's panel or maybe one of Tom's new AFX orange/black Vettes or ... Jus Thinkn ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ah...the roaming gnome rides again!!!! Clearly one of my favorite "clix"!!! That dude is all over the place now... Most all of my customs have him in it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Nice paint job you did there Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I like full fendered cars from that era, and sadly, they are few and far between... I have this crazy idea brewing in my head that I'll be able to make a body similar to this with an aurora hot rod mixed with a hot wheels 34 ford for the other parts. We'll have to wait and see if I ever get anything done with it, or it's simply a pipe dream..

P.S. I feel really bad I don't have stuff to post in this thread very often.. Without a doubt, *this thread* is the one that got me hooked on Hobby Talk from the get go!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

"Wes builds another winner!" I second that!!!


----------



## roadrner

Another two thumbs up on Wes' build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

COOL CAR


----------



## T-jetjim

Wes - Great color scheme. I really like it!
Jim


----------



## bobhch

Honda & I traded slot Bodies for Chassis recently. This Chassis along with several others came in the mail today. Thanks Honda this dang thing runs around great with a little oiling & new rims and some PVT tires! Has just that right squirelly feeling around the corners when it slides out but, keeps on going while, ripping up the straight aways too!! Vroooooooooooooom baby!

Can't remember who makes these rims. The guy that makes them is real nice and was posting on HT for a while. He was also selling them on E-Bay in limited quanities as they were all made by him on a laythe.










Yeah so far it is looking EL-Fabio just like Wes made it. I do need to add some ho people.

Bob...fun to run...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, that is looking good!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Oooooh dats nice!


----------



## bobhch

*Tearing up the track this week...Move It Pal : )*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh man, that is looking good!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks man. It is a blast to run this Westeration around the track as well. I like cars like this that skiddle a little & hop, hop to the top, top. It is a smooth and swervy fun driver that will be seeing lots of track time at Las Zillas Speedway! This old Tyco Pro has tons of quality life left in it. :woohoo:

Then enters the DRAGON of slot cars earlier this Monday! :hat: It came from this place called LaNd Ho (thanks ND you are a great bud to have!) to leave its rear rubber all over my layout. This thing did 25 to 30 laps right from the moment the parcel was opened. 

The BZ on the back just blew me away so, it became my new Avitar. Now you can see what the rear plate says in this larger version below. Yeah how is that for "mine so keep your hands off Dude".




















This blue #49 has all the rights to wear a yellow racing stripe as it can handle the curves and the straights with a pleasurable smoothness for a fun & fast ride around Las Zillas Speedway.

Bob...Joy, Joy, Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking pieces, Bob...you lucky s.o.b...zilla! :thumbsup:
Heck, I'd even change MY name to JoeZilla just to get my hands on that Fer-mobile! LOL!


----------



## Guidepin

Looks good BOB ... MERRY CHRISTMAS ...ZILLA :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: GK


----------



## kiwidave

The little orange Roadster looks great with that chassis and wheels. Cool ride, and the little Porsche looks like a fun car to run. Numberplate is great!


----------



## XracerHO

Enjoy, Bob .. lucky .. zilla, two very nice pieces (Roadster & Porsche) personalized for you just in time for Christmas!!  :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*The Mayor of Las Zillas can't just drive "any" car...*



bobhch said:


> Then enters the DRAGON of slot cars earlier this Monday! :hat: It came from this place called Land HO (thanks ND you are a great bud to have!)Bob...Joy, Joy, Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy...zilla


So are you Bob... so are you. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was wonderin' about the new avatar... Now I know!!!!! She's a beaut ND!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

That's a beaut!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ahhhhhhhhhh yes ....a turn key hot rod from Land HO!

Drop them on the track and mash the trigger! Nuther Dave defines the term ready to run.


----------



## roadrner

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool B...Z mobile!!! Like that tag!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Bobzilla!! thats one sweet car with YOUR own logos!!!!! I am jealous!! LOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*video of Camaro on my layout tonight...*



kiwidave said:


> The little orange Roadster looks great with that chassis and wheels. Cool ride, and the little Porsche looks like a fun car to run. Numberplate is great!


Hey what about this car Dave??

[ame=http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc339/1970peaches/?action=view&current=MVC-001W-1.flv]







[/ame]

Thanks man it is a fun to run Camaro & you even painted it the color I suggested during the build. 

Picked up a Mavica FD88 cheap off paybay. This baby is Floppy Disc all the way and shoots 60 second videos....Whooo Hoooo!

Bob...very gratefull and Lucky to have such good friends like you all...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Zilla. Good cheap times. Hope you get plenty of laps with your car.


----------



## roadrner

Nice one kd! Sure is smooth. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## T-jetjim

That BZ edition porsche is awesome. The yellow stripe is just enough to add a great look to that silver. Did you have to reverse the magnets on the camaro since it came from the southern hemisphere?
Jim


----------



## kiwidave

Did you have to reverse the magnets on the camaro since it came from the southern hemisphere?

That is not a silly question!!!! I have come across quite a few G+ chassis that I have had to swap the magnets around to run in the right direction on my track?? Mag chassis and inline chassis have always run right here just the old G+ chassis for some reason???


----------



## bobhch

*T-jetjim thank you for getting me back on track...*



kiwidave said:


> Did you have to reverse the magnets on the camaro since it came from the southern hemisphere?
> 
> That is not a silly question!!!! I have come across quite a few G+ chassis that I have had to swap the magnets around to run in the right direction on my track?? Mag chassis and inline chassis have always run right here just the old G+ chassis for some reason???


Nope that 69 Red Camaro ran the right way right out of the box. My track is a Tomy System so, I could just flip my power source plug over to reverse it if it was needed. Tomy has a new piece of track that takes 2 seperate power packs and 2 controler plugs for a total of 4 plug in points that keeps everything easy and all together. Just a flip of a plug and Fletcher and I can be running opposite dirrections on our track.

Bob...moved track pictures to track building section...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim

Dave- I was just trying to be funny. That is really bizarre that some of the magnet orientations of cars you have gotten are reversed.
Jim


----------



## videojimmy

I've gotten several Faller's that had reveresed magnets... I figured that was the way they rolled over in the UK. Heck, the drive on the other side of the road, why not have their slot cars run in the other direction too? lol!


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome back it's been a while "The Bobzilla Workshop Show"*

Working this one over right now....It is late so, will explain all later.




























The front dashboard needs to be cut off to let the glass slide in after the front clip gets gooped on and painted to hide that LifeLike line.

More gooping, more paint removal, the rear is set up for a parachute, etc, etc, etc...

I need to get a few old projects finished up like this one, the Deora project, the Little Red Wagon Dodge Pickup trailer, the Red Baron Thing, the................

Bob...this got put on the back burner when the S' Cool Bus came out...zilla


----------



## 440s-4ever

I hope what you're going to explain is a chrome engine under a flip nose with blower and zoomies. Then like 5 more engines poking out the roof and a whole bunch O' zoomies coming out the side windows.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear ya on your "65 Impala...I want one in blue please!" Bob!!! Today while buying Easter candy I happened to swing into the toy dept. to see what's new. JL has a release called "Black with Flames", and I snagged a sweet 65 Impala convertible in black with purple flames. It needs to be shrunk a little to fit a T jet, but maybe someone, someday can do it?? If I ever start doing resin stuff, I just might have to try it. There are a bunch if sweet bodies out there that are just a bit too long for a standard wheelbase. Hotwheels' GTO wagon is another one I'd like to see cast up. If I was any good with body work, I'd cut the roof off, section it and splice it on a MM 66 GTO and cast it that way. This Impala is sitting on my keyboard until I or someone else makes some of these for us!! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

I want a 66!!!


----------



## bobhch

440s-4ever said:


> I hope what you're going to explain is a chrome engine under a flip nose with blower and zoomies. Then like 5 more engines poking out the roof and a whole bunch O' zoomies coming out the side windows.


No flip nose because the hood is getting a screw post under it. I'm thinking about putting a blower sticking out the hood & 4 chrome pipes running out the sides behind the front wheels on both sides. Everyone knows backpressure is a HP robber & the rumble is fun too!! 440s-4ever I like the way you think. :thumbsup:










After this picture above was taken a little more plastic was trimmed off this front part to make sure that the window could be installed. It is a tight fit and if any goop ends up getting in the way on the inside it can get trimmed out after the set up for this is finished.










After this picture above was taken I went back with a second light coat of goop and Testors glue to smooth things out after the first coat had dried for a couple of hours.










( picture above ) I originaly filled this hole from the inside as not to get goop all over the outside of the body. Later went back with just a small dab to fill in as you see it now. Will use just a teeny tiney dab of Green Squadron filler on this and sand. Aaaaaah a nice a smooth top now. Before this thing looked like it had pimples...eeeeew

Tried to strip this thing down to bare plastic with ELO yesterday but, to no evail. Dang Lifelike makes some tuff paint so, just sanded the areas that were getting gooped.

The important thing here was to be neat as not to fill any of the hood and door lines up with goop. 

Yeah Black with flames is Kool Slotcarman & on a 65 to boot. Yeah!! This Bus is going to Las Vegas when it is done and have a paint and decal job already planned for it. The next one will be different...maybee Black with flames?

Slotcarman I found some little Coke bottles on the bay & picked up 20 of them. Contacted seller and ended up getting free shipping to bring the price down a smidge. $3.99 for 2 but, only one is clear green and the other one is gold. I am hoping that the gold ones are just painted Clear Green bottles and maybe I can strip the gold paint off? If not it is off to plan "B" for the gold Coke bottles. 

I have a bunch of red & white painting to do to a bunch of Dash VW Van kits. Now just need to get to Patoos and order up some Coke decals later today. Also need to order some Wierd Jack white wall tires.

Bob...nothing good comes easy...zilla


----------



## 440s-4ever

Sounds too cool for school!

A lil exhaust pipe inspiration for ya, the original High & Mighty, forefather of many wonderful things 

http://www.allpar.com/racing/high-mighty.html


----------



## bobhch

*How to make your own Coca Cola VW Dash van...*



440s-4ever said:


> Sounds too cool for school!
> 
> A lil exhaust pipe inspiration for ya, the original High & Mighty, forefather of many wonderful things
> 
> http://www.allpar.com/racing/high-mighty.html


Hey 440s,

I have always loved that exhaust on this car! Also the Plymouth moon hubcaps for the headlights is a nice touch also on this FAR OUT & WACKY LOOKING car. Vrrrrrrrooooooom baby!

Coca Cola Dash VW van instructions:

Had 3 green Cola bottles & after using 2 of them up I knew that more were needed. These actualy have Coca Cola molded into the bottles as my other 3 before just say Cola.




























This is the Auction I won first. Picture above of is of this one but, scroll down a little more and you will see an even better deal on 1 1/2" Coca Cola plastic bottles. Oh well have plenty of bottles now so, won't cry over spilled milk and am digging the gold bottles anyways.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180390473252&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Well my 1 1/2" Coca Cola bottles showed up today. Didn't think much of the dull goldish chromed bottles when ordering but, think they are kinda groovy now after seeing them in person. They look like they are metal but, are plastic with a nice gold coating.


Here is another Auction I won of just green bottles for a much better price. Free Shipping and more than half the price difference of the others I just picked up. I was able to contact the sellerer with the green and gold bottles and they ended up giving me Free shipping also....Whew I didn't totaly get Philips screw headed.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390151752896&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I just drill a tiny hole in the bottom middle to post a skinny white thermostat wire and then drill a hole in the roof of my Dash Vans. Superglue underneath the bottle holds it in place but, posting this makes it more durable as you have superglue in the bottle hole and the roof hole for double strength. Then I just Future coat the whole thing. Also the white plastic colored thermostat wire can't bee seen as the green reflects off of the white to make virtualy invisible....white, white, white!

Now I just need to go to Patoos and order some more Coca Cola decals ( dang I'm out ) These decals I used in pictures above came off a couple of 1/24th Contingency decal sheets.

Anyone that wants to make one of these feel free to use this idea but, don't ask me for the bottles. Dash body, Coca Cola decals and one 1 1/2" plastic bottle is what you need. I think it is a super duper look and easy to do. 

Have not found any clear bottles yet for a Pepsi version. There are these small metal pop cans out there that would be great also? I saw Coors, Pabst and many other pop and beer cans. They are about 1" in length.

Bob...always trying new ideas...zilla


----------



## 440s-4ever

Super sweet! 

Do many lighted cars? Translucent......green........bottles


----------



## bobhch

*Lights....Hmmmmmmm*



440s-4ever said:


> Super sweet!
> 
> Do many lighted cars? Translucent......green........bottles


Never thought about lighting one of these Coca Cola VW vans. That would be Cool. Maybee someday? LEDs would be perfect with green LED headlights up front too. Might have to pick slotcarmans nogin someday to figure out how. :freak:

Well I am going to be busy with my layout & painting for a long time now so, this lighting thing is probably going to have to wait till winter. I just gotta paint...yeah!

Bob...Coke Light...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I did a little poking around and did find a few little Pepsi bottles on the bay.. I just might have to give one of these a try... Lighting up a Dash VW bus can be done. I need to see if he has any more listed in the bay... The tricky part is hiding the wires in the passenger compartment. Maybe small pepsi decals in the back and side windows would keep them hid!


----------



## 440s-4ever

Random thoughts.....

A divider to make it a cargo van, along with black painted windows provides all the bulb room you'd need. 

Something like a cop car bulb holder with one cherry shaved off would deliver light into the bottle without having the whole bulb up in there. 

A painted bottle with no paint on the cap would have a neat train headlight effect. 

The napa delivery trucks around here still use those lighted ballcap signs on top. Obviously, I like them way toooo much.


----------



## bobhch

*Just follow your heart & build what you want...*

Alphaslot,

Man you create some fun stuff! Just got this resin Ramp Truck from Greg Gipe off of the bay a couple of days ago and it is Sweeeeet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:










Will show progress on this as it goes as long as our WACKED OUT computer holds together. Aaaaaaaaaaaaah










I am thinking gloss red right now but, not set in stone? Red is the best and only have one of these bad boys so I need to do it up right. I'm also thinking how N.D. would do this one up. Nuther always has a way of making old rods looking perfectly Retro! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Now throwing this into the pile of to do builds along with more Coca Cola vans, the bus, etc, etc...

Bob...It seems like I am structured but, no real set plans realy (mind boggling actualy)...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's gonna be a cool ramp truck Bob...that candy blue cap color looks pretty good...zilla!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

great idea Bob!


----------



## kiwidave

That's one very cool ramp truck body!!! I have a ramp truck project here some where?? Hmmmmmmmmm!!! All cool stuff Zilla!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That is a cool body, BZ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I just picked up a couple more of Alfaslot's bodies this past week, and still need to get to work on the other ones I got way back when.  I'll be watching to see how this one turns up. Is it warm enough to paint yet??? :wave:


----------



## slotto

Great work Bob!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Like the ramp truck Bob!!! Hooters Towing?


----------



## bobhch

*When is a Wedgie is good to have?*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Like the ramp truck Bob!!! Hooters Towing?


Yeah when I saw it I imediatly had to have it....My Dad built a simular 1/24th model in gloss red polished plastic with "THE RIDERS WEDGE" decals on the sides of the ramp back when I was just a youth. He still has THE RIDDERS WEDGE and will take a picture of it next time we are at his house. 

Here is a kit like my Dads below...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-CHEVROLET-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439f5d74fa

Here is a remake of the wedge part only / camper shell kit that can still be found at hobby stores now. This is 1/24th scale though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MDK21923-Open-R...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ef3cc6b87

I am not selling either of these Auctions above but, was the only way to show what I was talking about. 

Bob...My Dad has a Wedgie ( :freak: )...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Alphaslot,
> 
> Man you create some fun stuff! Just got this resin Ramp Truck from Greg Gipe off of the bay a couple of days ago and it is Sweeeeet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will show progress on this as it goes as long as our WACKED OUT computer holds together. Aaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking gloss red right now but, not set in stone? Red is the best and only have one of these bad boys so I need to do it up right. I'm also thinking how N.D. would do this one up. Nuther always has a way of making old rods looking perfectly Retro! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Now throwing this into the pile of to do builds along with more Coca Cola vans, the bus, etc, etc...
> 
> Bob...It seems like I am structured but, no real set plans realy (mind boggling actualy)...zilla



Where did you pick this up from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## plymouth71

don't you mean Racer's Wedge?


----------



## 1scalevolvo

How about a Marx '60 Ford Ramp truck in resin ?I would jus tneed the ramp part.


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

bobhch said:


> Red is the best and only have one of these bad boys so I need to do it up right. I'm also thinking how N.D. would do this one up. ...zilla


I'm thinkin you have the right idea. Twice-pipes, candy apple red, kleeen.


----------



## bobhch

*Greg also makes the Falcon bodies...Mad Max....*



tjd241 said:


> I'm thinkin you have the right idea. Twice-pipes, candy apple red, kleeen.


ND,

Candy Red...that sounds better. I need to get my hands on a couple more of these someday. 

RR,

Alphaslot here on Hobbytalk sells them on the bay. AKA Greg Gipe and tailightsfade or something like that on the bay. Just do a search for custom resin slot car bodies and you will find him. He doesn't put many of these up on the bay and have only been able to get this one as of now. 

Greg also makes the Falcon bodies...Mad Max....and lots more!! He is good folks as a bonus. He gets the Nice guy award everytime from me....thanks for making the stuff you do man. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Bob...One is good but, this makes you want more....zilla

P.S. Since this is my thread I am adding this. Our computer took a DUMP. Was using Gingers laptop on and off to get here. Now we have just gotten a new tower and am back on line!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have to get things set up to be back to 100% and that will take a bit of time. Need to get an thingy-ma-jobby so, my floppy disc from my camera can load up pictures. Also need to re-instal the Photodelux art program. Why can't things just POOF like magic? I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Soooo glad you're back on line B.Z.!!! Good going!!! Now get busy, busy, busy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Not a Death Star scientist but, I can pull this one off....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Soooo glad you're back on line B.Z.!!! Good going!!! Now get busy, busy, busy!!! :thumbsup:


Yep Darth Vader took out his Light Saber & Woop Assed it. Now the only way to keep our new computer from the same fate is to......to....to.... TURN TO THE DARK SIDE of the Force.  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Busy, busy, busy with Lolas, Lolas, Lolas at the "Bob...zilla Workshop" right now. The Evil Empire has FORCE-d me to design a new Imperial Gaurd Lola fleet ship. 



















This is just in the start up stage right now. It will need some weapon computer controls & space battle damage.

Bob...May the Force be with you...zilla


----------



## bobhch

The control panel has now been installed & is now going to get wired up.










I am going to use some JL Fast & Furious rims, that had the chrome removed via oven cleaner, with some black paint to give an Empire trademark like symbol style rim look. Amazingly the Empire realy cares about the vehicles appearance as much as the lagistics of it also. Who woulda thought? 

Bob...ID:754621.41...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...May the Force be with you...zilla


I'll bet this thing will "fly" when you get through with it Bob...You may be beyond the Force...zilla. Such a creative mind!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*You can hit my Wife, spit on my kids but, DON'T kick my droid........*

Hilltop...ralmao...beyond the force...ahahahahahahaha Maybe I am? ahhahahahahahaha










This is telephone wire as Thermostat wire is just a tad to large for realistic looking wire jobs.










Gotta go get some fireworks for the kids real quick ( YEP Gretna is one of those fun places that has tents and lets people blow themselves up still ) and then do some BATTLE DAMAGE to this with a hot soldering iron & some fancy (well more fun than fancy) paint work.

Bob...We still have to go to Missouri to get the good stuff BOOM!!...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*They Suck.....Phtoey, Phtoey, Phoey, Doey, Sucky!*

Just wasted a bunch of time painting up the JL DE-CHROMED Fast -n- Furious rims outer edge part gold. I don't care what you do to these rims they will always be ugly...YUCK. So those are yanked off now and Deep Sixed them.

New plan: The AFX rims that Hilltop always paints the outer rims on to look AWESUM every time. Have added some gold detail here and there ( Empires should use gold as they got to show thier Bling, Bling off ) & will go back and gold trim these the Hilltop way. Thanks for the great rim idea Dude!










The Good: O.K. Most JL black chassis run like CARP but, have one that runs great with nice driveability attributes. The black chassis also darkens up under this white body for a shadow like affect to keep it all dark underneath for the look I am going for.

The Bad: JLs chassis have huge front axle holes that cause bouncy, bouncy effects. Solution; I took an extra pair of rear rims and stuck them up front on an AFX semi trailer axle. Then some BUDS reproduction wide front tires hold in place real nice when slipped on & leveled to the front rim with just a push of a finger.

I somehow have picked up a lot of these rims in NOS packs of 4. The front rims are always the standard silver AFX rims & the Rears are the white molded & painted silver type. I think these are called Turbines?? Anyways now If I can find some more JL chassis that will ZIP around the track I shall once again become one with the Force. 










Well time to go to Gingers parents house and celebrate the 4th a day early on my Mini Bike ( wearing my Evel Kneivel shirt of course ), Good Food and then a Huge Professional fireworks show!!

Bob...hope everyone else is having a great 4th of July weekend...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That looks plain awesome just as it is Bob!!! May I would suggest avoiding the soldering iron trick??? Those Imperial Lolas are made with an ultra modern fiber material (kinda like our carbon fiber but way improved). For it to even get a dent, it has to be hit so hard the whole vehicle literally explodes into a giant fireball obliterating the car and everything else within 1/8 of a light year. :tongue: I just hate to see this get shnitzled and you have to start over!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great original concept and typical textbook execution by Bobzilla.

Very slick!


----------



## WesJY

Frickin Awesome!!! 

and too bad about the wheels but what you have on there looks great!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> That looks plain awesome just as it is Bob!!! May I would suggest avoiding the soldering iron trick??? Those Imperial Lolas are made with an ultra modern fiber material (kinda like our carbon fiber but way improved). For it to even get a dent, it has to be hit so hard the whole vehicle literally explodes into a giant fireball obliterating the car and everything else within 1/8 of a light year. :tongue: I just hate to see this get shnitzled and you have to start over!!


slotcarman,

You have a point about the possibility of this thing exploding on impact. I woke up this morning with your post in my head...Hmmmmmmm

So I am going to take a Lola body that has already been sliced and diced up & see what happens to it when the IRON is applied to it. Will post up pictures of what happens. First I gotta find my good soldering iron.

Did this trick to a Dash 55 Chevy front grill on a build for Tom Stumpf one time and liked the look. We shall see what happens here, as over 30 year old AFX plastic could be fatal to operation Stormtrooper Lola. 

Thanks for Karen U-Joe as this could well be the demise of the Empire if things go wrong. I'm now thinking the Deathstar was made from blue Elf plastic...BOOM

Bob...Pop goes the Lola...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

My biggest concern Bob is the fact that the body is already painted and the decals are already applied. A battle damaged Lola would be cool, but I would change up the order of assembly. Dent up the body _before_ painting, and then add the decals and dry brush paint the damaged areas to highlight. This should give you a bit more control over how the damage looks, and if the iron trick goes fubar, you haven't lost all the time, paint and decals.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great Millennium Falcons!!! What a great build! Good call on the damage Joe.
I usually use my hot glue gun for damage, cause its much cooler, easier to control, but harder to reach some spots.
Im gonna have to figure out something with this Star Wars™ thing.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, Build 2 Bob...O B 1 Ka...zilla. One that has been attacked and the other for reinforcements. I know the Force is with you to do some damage, but it looks so good, especially with the cool decals. Build the second with some body damage. Those small bottled acrylic latex paints in the Walmart craft section, are good for painting damage as they dry flat, no gloss. Luke...Luuuuke...I'm hit...I'm hit...


----------



## bobhch

*Damage before paint makes much more sense...Duh*

slotcarman & Hilltop,

Didn't think about doing the damage up to a body before hand. Wasn't realy even thinking of damage untill after it got started. Thanks guys you are right about leaving this one without damage and doing up a damaged one before paint. :wave: That is the plan now...just need to find my FREAKING soldering iron...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Rich,

A black Shadow with Darth Vader? Can't wait to see what you come up with! Check the bay or local Comic Book stores for STAR WARS Clix. All the Comic Book stores have them loose. They get them from thier customers who buy them in boxes and end up with extras to sell back or trade for others.

All the Clix I get cost me either 50 cents or a dollar. There are different basses on them and that decides the value. Well not for us because, we just want to chop them up. In a weak moment of "GOTTA HAVE THAT SYNDROM" there have been very rare instances that my purchase price has been more than a buck for each. It beter be good though...real good. 

I also got some great deals on some loose Star Wars space ships last month at my local comic book store. The radar dish on this Stormtrooper off of an Empire fighter. A sharp X-Acto knife and some super glue can do wonders. I still ONLY use goop to put the windows on so they don't get fogged up like they would from super glue.

Bob...still tearing up the basement looking for my soldering iron...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

IF I'm ever able to get my next table done, I will need a couple of those storm lolas.. Parked in front of Pizza the Hutt's place...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Star-Wa...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2ea844c


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


> slotcarman & Hilltop,
> 
> I still ONLY use goop to put the windows on so they don't get fogged up like they would from super glue.
> 
> Bob...still tearing up the basement looking for my soldering iron...zilla



You can use Future floor wax on the plasitc to remove the fogging. I use it all the time on my 1/24 scale models! Test it 1st as always tho


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> IF I'm ever able to get my next table done, I will need a couple of those storm lolas.. Parked in front of Pizza the Hutt's place...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Star-Wa...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2ea844c


Now that is a nice Jaba Da Hut...great idea Joe!

Well I found my soldering iron and am very happy with the results on my test body.





































This was a lot of fun and plan on doing up some more Star Wars themed Lolas. I have some Chewbaca figures! 

Plymouth71,

Hey not trying to sound like a non-window Super Glue Jerk here. 1/24th scale is a lot bigger than our ho scale cars. Have ruined a window piece before by using Super Glue to hold it in. It was a Baja VW Bug reproduction JL body. Because of the small size the super glue realy expands in this tiny body cavity and totaly messed the window up...aaaaaaaaaaaah

I use gel Super Glue all the time but, just like to use the goop to hold in the windows as my last step.

Bob...Am ready to do more damage...zilla


----------



## WesJY

AW MAN I LOVE IT!!! LOL!! SO F*****G AWESOME!!! KEEP THEM COMING!!!!

Bob...STAR WARS FREAK...Zilla!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Another winner from Bob...needs to divert more power to his shields...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Check your gauges, the Zillameter is rising!!! Cool work on the damage, looks like a lightweight aluminum body hit with a lazer...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Great job on the Star Wars Lola's!! Great Damage control! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

After taking Fletcher to a Cub Scout get together this morning, we came home and Ginger took the kids shopping and to the pool. Free time for Daddy...zilla!!!!










The rims still need the gold trim rings painted on with a small detail brush like Hilltop does them up & the body is now ready for a Future clear coat to protect all these decals.










Well since this Stormtrooper Lola isn't going to get any DAMAGE some more decals were needed to fill in the large voids. Yeah it's busy but, I am a busy guy. lol

Note: There is no room for anything to hang down on the underside of this body. I took a dremel and zipped the thermostat wire body post flush to keep it off of the brass gearplate strap. Otherwise you would have some pressure and binding....Noooooooooooooooooooooooo binding now. 

Bob...Stormtrooper TERMINATOR reporting for duty...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

Those aren't the Lolas your looking for. Move along... :freak:

Sweet herd of Lolas ya got there Zilla! How 'bout a Lola from Resident Evil - zombie drive and "Umbrella Corporation" sponsorship? Just throwing out an idea... :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job Bob... mind works in mysterious ways...Zilla!!!! :tongue: That trooper car came out awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't wait for the battle damaged one! 


Most excellent ideas there Russ!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

As long as ideas are getting tossed around, hows about an Austin Powers Union Jack and Dr. Evil Virtucon Lolas??? Groovy baby! Yeah!!!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

"A long time ago, on a track far, far away . . . "


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


For an out of this world custom, this is nicely done!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The detail and sticker placement looks great Bob...apparently the Force was with ya!!!...zilla. RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The force was with ya!!!roflmao!!!!!


Unbelievable detail Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great Star Wars Theme Bob ! Another great new idea ! I always thought that the Matchbox Saab Turbo would be a great Darth Vader car in black or white.
KTC !!! ( Keep Then Coming !!! )Great builds !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Great Star Wars Theme Bob ! Another great new idea ! I always thought that the Matchbox Saab Turbo would be a great Darth Vader car in black or white.
> KTC !!! ( Keep Then Coming !!! )Great builds !!
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


How about a race course decked out like the trenches in the Death Star ?


----------



## bobhch

Doba that Star Wars Video is great...lol

Thanks everyone for all the comments. I'm feeliing it again. For a while I was getting burned out but, it was kinda just from beeing so busy this summer. Now our kids are on a break from sports so, the paint is flying all over the place now!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a little Ramp Truck I like to call AWESUM!!!! Greg Gipe ( AKA: tailightsfading or Alphaslot) came up with this sweet casting!! I feel very lucky to be able to have been able to score one off of pay bay from him. His stuff is Crazy Cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



















This paint job is just a base coat right now. First Silver & then Testors "Metalic Turn Signal Orange" ...Next? You will have to wait and see. This is going to bake dry in our garage for a couple weeks...Hmmmm maybee some Flame Masking? :wave:

Bob...gotta go eat and then paint some more stuff now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

It looks purdy as it sits Bob, but I'm sure the next coat will make it jaw dropping gorgeous! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great lookin truck Zilla!!! :thumbsup:

Hey, congrats on making the first HT newsletter!!! 

Rich


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great lookin truck Zilla!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey, congrats on making the first HT newsletter!!!
> 
> Rich


There is a HT newsletter?  I will have to go find it now. Thanks for the truck compliments but, you aint seen nothing yet...Well I hope.

Well my Dad is in the Nursing Home now after he fell down and couldn't get back up. Ginger, the kids and I went to clean things up at his house a bit this morning & looking at all of his 1/24th models in his display cases realy inspired me. It does everytime as he used to build some Incredible stuff. He built a custom Gremlin Pickup. Yeah..... it is a very short truck bed. 

My Dad has Glaucoma and has been fighting it for over 10 years now with many eye surgeries to keep his vision. He recently has been getting skinney and was diagnosed with Diabetes now also. Well now he the Doctor said he has a spot on one of his lungs and it could be something or nothing. They will be testing it. The good thing is he has a strong lung capacity that will help him if he needs to have surgery for this. 

My Dad is building up his strength slowly but, he did say today that he doesn't think he will be going back to his House because, his vision is getting a lot worse. Staying in the Nursing Home is a good thing because, he was getting pretty lonely there all by himself most of the time. He wasn't taking care of himself like he used to be able to do. It is nice now to see him in an enviroment that he is happy in and eating healthy. I was always worried about him while he lived in his home but, didn't want to take him out of it either. God has his ways of taking care of things.



















Well after looking at his 1/24th scale "The Wedge" ramp truck it realy sparked me to get going on my ho pickup cabbed ramp truck today. I am having his drapes dry cleaned and will be going back next weekend to hang them back up. I will try and remember to take my camera and snap a few good pictures of his models that were built during the 60s, 70s, 80s & 90s. Who knows maybee a couple were even built in the 50s?

Bob...Sorry for the long explination but, this is my inspiration right now...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Good deal Bob. :thumbsup: ... Half the battle is helping the person see that maybe they can't take care of themself like they need to. It's very hard. 

Can't wait to see the model collection!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Bob,
Sorry to hear about your dad. 
Jerry


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hope everything turns out well for your dad, Bob. The nursing home sounds like the best thing for him right now. If things improve down the road, maybe he can get back home again. It's hard losing some of your eyesight. He will be in my prayers.. Joe


----------



## bobhch

*Stuff happens but, it all works out eventualy...*

Dave, Jerry & U-Joe,

Thanks guys for your concern of my Dad & prayers. Not trying to Boo Hoo to much as I know everyone on HT has their own set of problems too. It is just wierd for me after seeing these models in my Dads house on display & now that is going to change...as will lots of things. 

Yes Nuther you are 100% correct about my Dads battle with not beeing able to take care of himself anymore. This is realy a blessing that this is working out this way now. For him and me.

I feel free from having to worry if my Dad is O.K. or will fall without anyone there to help him. Thank God he had some good neighbors.










These C-Cabs got the white "SAND VAN" letters sanded off in 400 grit first, then 600 and then some finner stuff before the paint went down. Otherwise you would still be able to see them through the paint. 










Have plans to get these paint sticks loaded with bodies, painted up and then take them off and reapeat, reapeat, reapeat.....










I'm back.......with lots of ideas once again! 

Bob...I still love to paint...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*?????.....*

???....


----------



## slotcarman12078

Emergency Zot supply??


----------



## resinmonger

Those are Hyper Drive Units for the big Corellian ships, not the local bulk crusiers. :freak:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Bob;
Its hard to see a parent go into a home even when its the best thing to do.My mother-in-law has alzheimer's & is now in a good facility.We had home care for my Mom until she died 2 years later from her stroke.
:thumbsup: Great idea with that wedge hauler.It gave me an idea to build one using one of my resincast Marx truck cabs.



Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> Bob;
> Its hard to see a parent go into a home even when its the best thing to do.My mother-in-law has alzheimer's & is now in a good facility.We had home care for my Mom until she died 2 years later from her stroke.
> :thumbsup: Great idea with that wedge hauler.It gave me an idea to build one using one of my resincast Marx truck cabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Neal,

Yep it is a wierd feeling to see my Dad in a home at age 73. He's happy now and doesn't have any worries so, it is all good.

Man that should be a cool hauler with your Marx cab up in front!  Can't wait to see it. 










These are all empty now with some cut up Lola parts in the bag for later use. I messed around with Photobuckets Edit portion to get all these filled up like this. lol....did anyone get fooled? Figured these are some of the little trinkets you would find in these coin machine containers. They used to have little brown monkeys in them. I'm a sucker for junk machines if they got good junk in them.

Bob...I need to stop screwing around now and get some slots done...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Soooo... you're saying the Zots are already gone??


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey bob.all the best to your dad,i hope all is well for him.
cool stuff yer painting up,it's the best therapy i know.i have had a tough year but thank the powers that be i have a great gal and great family behind me to help me get through the bumps.
i hope your dad will be comfortable and safe,sounds like he is going to be well looked after,and i am sure it's a load off of yours and gingers minds to be able to breath a little easier.wish him our best,ok?
can't wait to see what comes outta the old bobzilla workshop with all this additional freetime.take care,neil


----------



## kiwidave

The Stormtrooper Lola is a cool fun build (making laser gun sounds in your direction). Really like the look of that ramp truck to! Sounds like everything will fall into place for you and your Dad. Any less stress for the both of you must be a good thing!


----------



## XracerHO

Empire Lola, ramp truck & all those bright coloured bodies are Great!! :thumbsup: All the best to you & your Dad, Bob. Keep Spraying the paint -Zilla, your vey good at it! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Empire Lola, ramp truck & all those bright coloured bodies are Great!! :thumbsup: All the best to you & your Dad, Bob. Keep Spraying the paint -Zilla, your vey good at it! ..RL


Thanks RL for the compliments and Everyone for good wishes for my Dad. I'm realizing how much stress has now lifted off of me now that I don't have to worry about my Das as much. Ready to get back at it.

SFC_Allen aka: Earl,

Hey man your first time molding made me think of some bodies I had casted up & had laying around. Well the "Wack A Mole" Indy resin body is ready for the driver to get posted in (drill hole and Super Glue a thermostat wire in the Clix body & the Car body) and decaled up. 25 cents a try. wack, wack, wack....this guy ain't giving up easily. wack, wack, wack...Ooooh and some mole holes need to be put in with some little critter heads.:beatdeadhorse:



















Rusted and fadded is a nice change up. Kinda like those Sanford trucks....gotta love it.

Everything in this world can't be glossed over and primped up. :dude:










Bob...someone sugested "Wack A Gerbil" in Chat RALMAO (that gave me an even better idea :devil...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

They're not gerbils but................






I'm just sayin'


----------



## SFC_Allen

Looks good bob, after i get the molding down then it's on to painting 

Always something new to learn. Glad i could help you with the "laying" around stuff  Earle



bobhch said:


> Thanks RL for the compliments and Everyone for good wishes for my Dad. I'm realizing how much stress has now lifted off of me now that I don't have to worry about my Das as much. Ready to get back at it.
> 
> SFC_Allen aka: Earl,
> 
> Hey man your first time molding made me think of some bodies I had casted up & had laying around. Well the "Wack A Mole" Indy resin body is ready for the driver to get posted in (drill hole and Super Glue a thermostat wire in the Clix body & the Car body) and decaled up. 25 cents a try. wack, wack, wack....this guy ain't giving up easily. wack, wack, wack...Ooooh and some mole holes need to be put in with some little critter heads.:beatdeadhorse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusted and fadded is a nice change up. Kinda like those Sanford trucks....gotta love it.
> 
> Everything in this world can't be glossed over and primped up. :dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...someone sugested "Wack A Gerbil" in Chat RALMAO (that gave me an even better idea :devil...zilla


----------



## bobhch

resinmonger said:


> They're not gerbils but................
> 
> YouTube- 2010 Kia Soul Hamster Commercial | Black Sheep Kia Hamsters Video
> 
> I'm just sayin'


Hey Hut I love that commercial. Ginger thinks the Toaster is supposed to reprsent a Honda Element (I have one of those...Love it!)

To funny with the box with drawn flames on it...RALMAO

Bob...You can get this, or that...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch;
Bob...You can get this said:


> I'll take the this! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*I'm the man in the box....I'm the dog that gets beat...Alice & Chains ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!*



roadrner said:


> I'll take the this! :thumbsup: rr


I had this....(2003 Honda Element)




























Then tradded it in for this...(2006 Honda Element)










My friend had just gotten this (68 Camaro) & we met up at the goodGuys show at Kansas Speedway!










I want that red Roadster in This Picture!!!!! 










Bob...Gretna Days car show is THIS Sunday...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob:
I'd stick with the Blue one or the Camaro.  Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Camera? ....Check!!!! Fresh Batteries? .... Check!!!! Zots? ... Darn!! :freak: Need to get more Zots!! :drunk: 

Have a great time at the show, Bob...always ready for a car show...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Bob:
> I'd stick with the Blue one or the Camaro.  Dave


O.K. but, am going to have to build an ho Red Roadster some day. I drew this picture after getting my picture taken with the real deal.










Bob...think I have some ZOTZ still...zilla


----------



## WesJY

yeeeaaaahhhhh!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Give me a snow cone please....dang its HOT today!*

In that last picture I kinda look pissed off but, actualy am realy thinking why did I wear jeans on such a HOT day. 
Doh...will be wearing shorts and a TYE - DYE T-Shirt tommarrow at the local Gretna Days car show. :hat:

Hey resinmonger you got digging that Hampster commercial...this...or that...this..or that....hahahahaahahaha what a way to advertise. LOL
my favorite part is the hampster sticking his head out of THAT dryer. 

Bob...I don't get mad (often)...zilla


----------



## resinmonger

bobhch said:


> Hey resinmonger you got digging that Hampster commercial...this...or that...this..or that....hahahahaahahaha what a way to advertise. LOL
> my favorite part is the hampster sticking his head out of THAT dryer.


That is a cool commercial, Zilla. It has an amazing amount of detail packed into a short time. Some of my favorite stuff is 

They wear "Hamster" logo hoodies instead of "Holister" - (got teenage daughters - what can I say?)

"Hamsterdam" Ave.

The uptown hamsterette with all da pearls.

The drummer has am army coat with pins on it.

The flamed carboard box - that is really sweet.

And yeah, the experssion of the hamster in the dryer when he sees the Soul.

And it does a good job making its point that the Soul is cool and the Element, Scion Xb,Nissan Cube, etc. are appliances or "boxes". Don't have to agree with them but it is as subtle as a sledehammer or Coach.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

How 'bout some loud pipes,[email protected]$$ wheels & a body kit on your Honda ?
Also a top spoiler that say's " Bad Element " ?



Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Zoom, zoom I go to the show...*



1scalevolvo said:


> How 'bout some loud pipes,[email protected]$$ wheels & a body kit on your Honda ?
> Also a top spoiler that say's " Bad Element " ?
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Noooooooooooooo spoiler unless it is stock. Fletcher & Bree already are trained that that is RICE. lol

This got primed rea fast to keep it wet a while ago...yeah! This isn't the red version yet.

This body came from a low dollar body lot, with some slightly bent driver side window post, recently and swipped those fenders from a NOS Woodie that was collecting dust. Will be working on this later today hopefully after some work on the "Smack a Mole" gets done. I don't like to rush the builds that are fun but, can't wait to see these when they are done. 

Have a few Clix figures on steroids and some clear red sheeting for the front and rear windows. Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy...










Time to go to the Auto show now. Snap, Snap some pictures I will for you guys!

Bob...Can you say RUST & Monsters?...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Gonna look good in Candy Apple Bob... Will ya do the white top too ??? That's a killer combo on the oldster bods.


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Gonna look good in Candy Apple Bob... Will ya do the white top to ??? That's a killer combo on the oldster bods.


Nuther,

This Model A didn't get any kind of red on it...Nope it was Rust not it's time for pretty colors and sorts. I fear for This Roadsters safety as it may need to get that little lady to help out. You know the one says to stay away from the light...then she changes her mind and tells you to go into the light.. Lady make up your mind. 

Well this Summer just keeps on gettng FUNNER ( I know that isn't a word)!

BobWoodly & I recently tradded some stuff back in forth. He got some Magnetts and some other t-jet stuff. I picked up a bunch of Lolas.............AND These 2 RWB #33 Porsches. Well I didn't pay much attention to these Newer styled Porsches as, I am more of a old school 917 guy. 

It was breezy and cool all day so, after getting back home today I was sorting through stuff in the garage and feeling the need to paint. The Porsches looked up at me with thier puppy dog eyes so, before you know it the ELO came out for a total strip to white job. Then the paint flew. It is amazing what color can do to things. The detail lines are talking to me. They are saying Vroooooooooom, Vrooooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch!

Going to just walk away from the Yellow & Orange Porsches for a while as they need to dry for a Light Blue & Metalic Purple paint and mask session. Bet you All can guess which car is getting which color. The hardest part for me will be to paint the windows on these black. Hope I don't Fudge them up.





































Wes has so much fun painting up these Rare TYCO #3 Dale Earnhardt Maintenance vans so, I used some ELO and got it to it's original white plastic color. This was painted white last week (painting something that is white already white is freaky) Am keeping a bunch of just walk aways done up now as this is my Summer for 2-tone paint jobs! :woohoo:

This is getting some EMT decals and you can bet your buttons that their is going to be a real wacked driver. Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrr

A little bit of orange ended up on the inner side of the window openings. That will be fixed easily with a brush and some flat white paint.

Bob...wait till you see the Air Hockey Indy car (have not started it yet)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

YEAAHHH!!!! cannot wait to see them done! they are already looking good! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Have you ever tried liquid mask? Check your local hobby shop for Microscale products. The have a liquid masking agent I've had good success with.


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Have you ever tried liquid mask? Check your local hobby shop for Microscale products. The have a liquid masking agent I've had good success with.


Plymouth71,

I might just try that. I have some but, have never realy broke it out and used it...this may be the time.

Bob...good idea...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

that van is SLICK. i think all that white would be a perfect canvas for a groovy '70s style mural.

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, I have seen meat wagons done up in orange and white, but I just can't help but think Bob...pulling the wool over our eyes...Zilla is really planning a Hooters van... :tongue:

Looking good Bob!!! I always liked that style Dodge van, and with the front spoiler even more!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*There is no wool...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> You know, I have seen meat wagons done up in orange and white, but I just can't help but think Bob...pulling the wool over our eyes...Zilla is really planning a Hooters van... :tongue:
> 
> Looking good Bob!!! I always liked that style Dodge van, and with the front spoiler even more!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


slotcarman,

Hey I Have a couple of Hooters vans that came from Tennesse. Good old Rockytop Hilltop took good care of me in a recent trade! That doesn't mean that a few more Hooters vans won't show up in the future. I have a van project half way done or half way started? 


rick,

Rick I like the way you are thinking about 70s mural vans. Hot Rod Magazine & other 7Os magazines used to show them on thier pages all the time. Heck I remember those trading cards with hot rod & van pictures on them. I don't have those anymore but, do have a bunch of the cartoon car cards in plastic dividers inside a hard bound 3 ring binder....a bunch!!

If it looks like I am spending ALOT of time painting slot car bodies right now then....thanks for noticing.

This is my year for 2 tone painting. Have a bunch of Lolas that are getting done in different stages. First paint base color then let dry for a long time. Keep painting more base color cars. Then when the ones that have been drying for a long time dry mask and paint them up....continue cycle untill you have about 50 or so Lolas done up. I gotta keep pugging away....this is fun!

This "WACK A MOLE" car is almost finished. I need to put "Wack A Mole" on both sides & a little metal coin insertion box sticking out the front on a piece of Plasti-struck conduit. Only 25 cents a ride...Wack em' & Smack em' :beatdeadhorse:




























Always trying to come up with Crazy ideas that have never been done before. My brain is just wired that way. To bad I can't make a living doing this full time....dang. The dream so many have but, only few get to live. Hey can't complain here. Having the time of my life. 

Nuther Dave is this one Candy Apple Red enough for you? LOL They all can't get painted this color can they? hahahahaahahahaha Although it is the BEST COLOR OF ALL TIME!! 

Bob...So many slot car projects and so little time...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Zilla, Love that Candy red!!!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Yeah but...*



bobhch said:


> Nuther Dave is this one Candy Apple Red enough for you?


...I think you need move a_*head*_ with the build.


----------



## slotto

I'm diggin' that Deora, Bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmm Candy!!!


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Some sweet looking projects! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whack a mole is over the top!!! I don't know how you come up with these ideas, but keep them coming!!!!!! Candy is dandy too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> ...I think you need move a_*head*_ with the build.


Nuther this is a High Dollar race car so, it gets a professional driver....Vroooom, vroooom, Screeeeeeeeatch! This thing is going to look evern better with a coat or two of Future to smooth and protect it.



















Just got done with the details on this & now need to paint a couple of wings with some fresh white paint tommarrow. Think the wings will stay plain white without any decals on them for a nice clean look this time.

Thanks everyone for all your comments. 

Slotto,

Hey this Deora was casted buy a guy named Fred I think? Bill Hall & Parts Pig know him I think. He entered a Radical dualie red version in Parts Pigs contest and won with his very COOL build up. He sold some of these on the bay last year and I won a couple of them! Did a little work to it and still need to finish filling & smoothing out the rear window surfboard filled spots. It is getting paint SOON!

Joez did up a deora also and am lucky enough to have one he did up for the Christmas exchange in green. 

Bob...more Lolas to come...zilla


----------



## roadrner

SWEET! Perfect decals. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

Yeaaaahhhhh!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*What is the best location for a new shop?*

What is it: "The Bob...zilla Workshop Show" in ho scale. Just getting started pictures.

With all the neat shops opening up on Hobby Talk I decided to rebuild mine after a large fall to the ground. This time 5 min. J.B.Weld was used instead of hot glue.

The Story Line: Well it's crazy as you would probably expect from me. This new shop for the "Bob...zilla Workshop Show" used to be a HOOTERS & they built a larger HOOTERS building (The bigger the Hooters the better) right next door. Luckily I was eating at HOOTERS when I overheard the manager talking about this and then locked the deal on the building right away! How lucky is that? Oh Boy!

Here are some pics of a couple of oddballs we had to run out of the building before moving in. Alien Slugs with power tools. They were no match for the "Shop Guys". 

The manager said that they were not going to use alot of the old stuff in the new HOOTERS and just threw it out in back When they gutted the place. We can have any of that stuff if we want....WE WANT! :thumbsup:
































































Lost of tools and wall stuff needs to be planned and put in place. We plan hanging up the doors and putting down some floor molding first.

These pics are going to help me figure out how and were to place my stuff for some good photos. Any ideas you guys may have about the new shop will be greatly appriciaed. May not be able to use them all or maybe I will? Stay Tuned...Remeber HOOTERS is Delitefully Tacky...Please keep comments G-Rated or this thread will get kicked off and I don't want that!! Thank you : )

Bob...location, location, location...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bob your out of your mind.

But come to think of it, do you get those catalogs with the Nascar stuff in it?? Well it has some great mini pictures of all the cool stuff like daytona and a few other choice shots. I believe the 1:1 pictures are like a hunhdo or two. So get a catalog clip them out and go crazy!!! For free!!! 

I have some in my diecast display and they look great. I even remember some cool pics of clocks too.


----------



## scratch

Lots of nice work throughout, lots of creativity. really great cars.'

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## roadrner

Love the stop....................motion set up! 

Thanks to Bob......Cecil de MILE.......Zilla. :freak: 


:thumbsup::thumbsupave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeaaaa!!! Bob finally rebuilds the shop!!!! Didn't a fluorescent light fall on the old one??? You have them pics saved? Copy up a set and go to town!!!! I printed out a couple sheets for giggles!! They don't look bad!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


P.S. Use kiddie stick glue on them, and you can swap them around!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Any story that involves BOTH aliens AND hooters is a surefire winner in my book. I'm hooked...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

I stole the mini ruberband belt trick from slotcarman & now just need to put some sleves on them. Also need to go to radio shack for that Computer peg board soon. 

Have been reading and looking on ricks shop build up thread. Have been looking at Hilltops shop & lots of other HT shops for ideas. Tons of great ideas out there guys....party!:hat:










Had fun cutting up the HOOTERS menu!

Bob...Shop till yah drop...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great signs Bob!!

You guys are giving me a million ideas now!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


I'm not too sure about the mental stability of these shop guys, but then again, I have talked with the shop owner also!!! Glad to see you get started on this garage. Just think, an inner galactic chain of Hooter's could be possible Bob...who knows what's out there...zilla. RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


And by the way, I'm liking this one!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Glad to se you started the garage & remeber it is a garage not a Hooters restauraut! You should have some attractive posters!! The #98 looks Great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

bob - go ahead and add bunch of naked women posters in your garage!! lots of boobies!! yeah!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

I second that!!!


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> bob - go ahead and add bunch of naked women posters in your garage!! lots of boobies!! yeah!!! LOL!
> 
> Wes



Has my vote! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyy Boobies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> bob - go ahead and add bunch of naked women posters in your garage!! lots of boobies!! yeah!!! LOL!
> 
> Wes


hahahahahahahaahaha yeah but, I will need some ho scale black electrical tape to cover the air-e-olas. HTERS!!

Boob...OooopsI mean Bob...zilla


----------



## scratch

The Future obviously helped, sweet ride . . .

Jas


----------



## bobhch

*The more I see all the shops here on HT the more I want one...*

We had a great weekend at Great Wolf Lodge Waterpark and now feel refreshed. Wish we were still there as it was a Blast and a good way to beat the Summer heat! 

Workded up a bench with a small drill press & crow bar tonight. The door & Mullet Green trash can was already done up from my last attempt at this shop thing. Will need to go back and hit the bottom of this once red bench with some flat black as the red is reflecting on the floor.










Have a tire rack that is getting some Gunmetal and rust in our 1/1 scale garage paint area right now. Just got done and came back to add this picture...Next....a shelving unit & then some Ice cream....real ice cream. 










I made the crowbar out of a small piece of copper wire. Just bent it up a little, beveled the end on my 1/1 belt sander and painted it up with some gunmetal paint. Ooooh and then added some flat black oil which seems to get all over the place. 

Bob...the shop is going to need some steelies with some whitewalls laying around...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like my mechanic's shop.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome Bob!!!! Keep going!! Maybe we ought to come up with a "beauty and the Beast" shop contest!!! LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether

the weathering effects are great !


----------



## WesJY

OHHH MANNN they look awesome! now i gotta work on my new shop!!! dang!

Wes


----------



## joegri

o.k. bob where did ya get the lil guys to make those things?very cool! i,m always amazied when i see the stuff that looks real or am i dreamin!


----------



## scratch

My goodness in 1/64th at that. Wnna do some stuff and maybe build me a garage?

Jas


----------



## bobhch

*Time for slot car building now as Liightning means TURN OFF COMPUTER*

Here are my next victims. I remeber seeing rick put up some before pictures...that set my spark to get my shop back in forward motion. One piece at a time and then you get hooked as you go...Fun!










These fans are from those El-Cheapo sets from Dollar General. I just need to airbrush & detail paint them up after useing some Plastistruct tubeing to make a couple of motors up & put some power cords on them. Yeah I work in a sheetmetal shop with no airconditioning and fans are a MUST in the summer. 

The rest of this stuff...you will get to see here as they get thier turn.

Doba: I like your mechanic already. 

slotcarman: lol...I am alread having a contest of my own....to see if I can finish this shop up. Have a sheet full of ideas but, the one that keeps on making me go Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah is your Radio Shack pegboard electric boards with hooks idea. I keep going Aaaaaaaaaaah because, I keep forgeting to stop on the way home from work and pick one up. Soon!

demether, Wes, joegri & scratch: Thanks guys I finaly got off my rear to get this done. Glad I did as this will be a fun way to post pics of my future Custom slot car builds.

Scratch...nice try....you are going to have to build your own. I know you can be a little prolific......GO FOR IT! 

Bob...gotta turn off the Putter now as we are getting lightning :wave:...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Time to repaint...*

O.K. I goofed up but, still will show the pictures of the shocks I cut off (right side cut off) from a ho diecast Monster Truck sent to me in a package from Hilltop.



















After a little work and some cut thermostat wire coating pieces super glued on these looked real nice & then they fell to the floor paint side down...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Tried to touch them up but, it didn't work.

This set was cut off with my handy dandy metal Dremel Saw blade and painted by hand. This time I will paint them up with my airbrush after stripping them down with ELO (Testors: Easy Lift Off paint remover). 

Tommarrow sounds like a good time to do some airbrushing after work. I will hit those fans with some paint while I am at it. Well that is the plan as long as the TM doesn't throw a wrench into my spokes.

Bob...will post pictures of the next (hopefully better) set of shocks...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Zilla. Thanks for sharing this stuff!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Actually, Bob, if you wanted you could just drill some small holes in a strip of styrene and goop them in place, or hook the wire like an earring to hang in the holes. I'm thinking most garages don't have a huge supply of hoses like an auto parts store would have; maybe a small selection of the most popular would suffice. Same with the belts, though they might have a few more of them.


----------



## ParkRNDL

i am SO digging this. warms my heart to know that there are others out there who want their little HO scale shops to be true representations of greasy grimy wonderful 1:1 shops... the stuff you are weathering is very cool. you spend more time on it than me--i do a quick flat black wash and that's it. i'm gonna have to try your techniques...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*no yours, no yours, no yours..........hahahahahahahaha*



ParkRNDL said:


> i am SO digging this. warms my heart to know that there are others out there who want their little HO scale shops to be true representations of greasy grimy wonderful 1:1 shops... the stuff you are weathering is very cool. you spend more time on it than me--i do a quick flat black wash and that's it. i'm gonna have to try your techniques...
> 
> --rick


rick,

I just hope my shop looks half as good as yours. No yours is better, no yours, no yours, no yours...hahahahahahhhaahah

Stripped the shocks in ELO and hand painted the main shock bodies red this time. 

Before messed up yellow after dropping it on the floor










Now stripped and painted in red










Will let the paint dry and go back and add the red wire covers as lower shock mounts. This time I am just walking away....duh. Should have done that last time. :freak:

How many people actualy thought I was going to realy airbrush these? Suckers...LOL  Actualy by brushing these I could drop the paint in to make the bodies more round...more round...Hmmmm that sounds weird :roll: more round. Hey I would like my pizza more round please or my superball is more round than yours...nah, nah, nah.:tongue:

Bob...I don,t have the time but, doing it anyways just for shiz and giggles...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Deora & the fans...*

Have put a lot of work into this resin casted Deora body to get the body pinhole free, the rear deck flat, the rear windows surfboard holes filled and the front end smoothed out. 

Today after work I finaly got to Phsssssssssssssssssht this baby up. 

First a silver base coat...










Then some transparent Oranage Kustom Kolors paint...










Followed by a top fade with Gamma Gold also by Kustom Kolors paint...










This lighter color on top will realy Pop the darker black stripes and Iron Crosses to come.










Hilltop put "JASPER" on the map & I am putting them in my shop. These fans are going to get some "Jasper powered" decals on them with Heavy Duty long red cords to help keep the guys cool (  ).

I sanded down the front of some HotWheels rims for motors and will run the cord out from the axle holes. 










Well time for some more Ice Cream. We need more Magic Shell...Dang.

Bob...Cherry Magic Shell is the best...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bob's on a mission now!!! Make room everyone!!! :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL

i LOVE those fans. have to cruise Dollar General for some...

--rick


----------



## WesJY

I am digging those fans!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Fan-tastic!!!! We're all fans of your fans... :freak:


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to the fan club...*



resinmonger said:


> Fan-tastic!!!! We're all fans of your fans... :freak:


lol...you guys crack me up. :lol:

Bob...my fans have fans...zilla


----------



## joegri

fans are cool i,m a big fan of fans but it,s the deora that i,m curious about?just wondering when she is mounted can you get it down low?and the paint is super! diggin the gold.lookin good bob.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Hilltop put "JASPER" on the map & I am putting them in my shop. These fans are going to get some "Jasper powered" decals on them with Heavy Duty long red cords to help keep the guys cool (  ).
> 
> I sanded down the front of some HotWheels rims for motors and will run the cord out from the axle holes.


I like these fans Bob...They Call Me the Breeze...zilla. I gotta have an air condtioned shop for my guys, just a bunch of wusses...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Bob...pin hole chasing....insert choice of bad word here...zilla.

Putty patrol is always annoying...but having one blow through your top coat when spraying is maddening. Sure is purdy shiny Bob!


----------



## bobhch

*So many diecast and so little time...*



joegri said:


> fans are cool i,m a big fan of fans but it,s the deora that i,m curious about?just wondering when she is mounted can you get it down low?and the paint is super! diggin the gold.lookin good bob.


joegri,

This green Deora was casted up and painted by Joez. This is about the ride height I expect to get from the Transparent Orange and gold one.



















Here is my other Deora I have that was made by the same caster as the Orange one. It used to have a black styrene rear bed cover but, that had to go bye, bye.:wave:










Joez molded in his body post and this one was glued in after the fact. Pretty snazzy set up if you ask me.

The Gold on the Transparent Orange Deora is just a base coat for some flame masking sent to me by Wes a long time ago. Thanks Wes as they are very cool and fun to mess with.

When it comes time to mask off the flames I plan on going back over the Deora with Transparent Orange again to bring back the look in the second picture in my earlier post. The Transparent Orange will cover and blend right back in. Gotta love paint. 

It won't take much Transparent Orange to cover the Gamma Gold either...just a little dab will do yah as the gold is a nice light base coat.










Some Green Squadron Putty and some Testors Liquid Cement with the pink label in the glass jar will make the rear of this second Deora smooth just like the orange one. There is a brush in the Testors cap and you just keep dipping and smothing on over the putty. Just like Bill Halls Goop method.










Bill I feel your pain....goop on my friend.

Joez you did a sweet job on this Deora and the flames on the surfboards are way Trick!

Bob...Breeze...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I missed the boat when Joez was making those Deoras. And to make matters worse I missed my chance again when that other seller was making them. By the time I noticed them, all he was making was them monster engine, dual drive monsters. All I wanted was a simple Deora..  I won't give up the search, and one day, a Deora will be mine!! 


Looks great Bob!!! I can't wait to see it all together!!! That orange is Hooterlishious!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

these deora bodies are strarting to kick loose some rust in my head.just going by whats left of my memory was this car originaly made dodge?maybe from a dodge cargo van that chuck barris got a hold of removed the roof and painted it that gold color simular to that turbine car does anybody recall them? i,m going to google now to see if i,m close.it,s that orange/gold that rattled my memory.


----------



## joegri

yep just as i thought. the deora was a dodge van 100 . 2 brothers from detroit alexander bros. very cool you entered from the front windshield went up on a hindge and the front cowl swung open to passengerside.this deora had me going i just had to google it. some cool pics there i,d love to show,em to ya but i dont know how to take from 1 then add to here. but check it out very interesting!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is this some Joe??? Just copy and paste...RM

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...arch+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## scratch

I'm lost, just have to jump on a surf board and see what happens . . .


----------



## joegri

yes thats it. the pics of the front opening are interesting the way everything swings away for entry.guess i,ll have to learn how to copy and paste.


----------



## bobhch

*rr Thanks for this fun machine!!*

rr,

Thank You!!! This Hooters Mopar-a-rific Racer came in the mail today! I was surprised & :woohoo:

Well this just pushed me to hurry up and get the new shop parts and pieces in thier places after getting home from work tonight.

This isn't 100% done as I still want to add a few more details...it may never be done?










We are going out now so, the lighting is kinda bad as it all got rushed but, here it is....Ta Dah. A Hilltop delivery van showed up...they are right next door so it don't take long to get wings around here. 

You say where is everyone? We are in the office eating right now. :hat: :hat:

Bob...HTERS...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LOOKS SOOOO COOL!!!!! I am frustrated with mine!!! not going well! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

H(.Y.)TERS! Nice. Only thing better than a shop is a Hooters-themed shop...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> H(.Y.)TERS! Nice. Only thing better than a shop is a Hooters-themed shop...
> 
> --rick


Now I need to get some Chevy, Mopar, Ford and slotcarmans posters up to mix it up. An I beam in the corner will get added to add building structure and to cover up my paint drips. Also need to frame the garage doors and make it so doors that can be open or shut with the magic of Poster putty for removal.

The fans are in need of some Jasper powered decals as well. Will keep tinkering and adding stuff as it goes. 

Wes,

You just need to put some Mopar Muscle in your new shop and build a showcase shop around it. YOU CAN DO IT!!

Bob...Thanks guys for the props...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Where are the girls????


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Where are the girls????


YEAHHH!!! I dont see any BOOBIES!!!???

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Your Shop is taking shape - curvee with hot cars, you needed the cooling!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Where are the girls????


Did I see the van a rocking??? Looking good with the new shop Bob...more breasts and legs please...zilla. The fans look too cool, you gotta like the color scheme of the shop!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Enjoy. Figured since Randy wasn't gonna give up the t bird, just send a Charger. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool lookin shop Bob!!! Wheres the microwave for the wings?


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Cool lookin shop Bob!!! Wheres the microwave for the wings?


Microwave???? Yuck!! Use a real thing like deep fryer!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

The microwave is a very important shop tool!

....when you bust open the "big bag-o-seals" on a body restoration they were always kinked, twisted and bitchy...we always nuked them in a tub of water to make them stretchy and cooperative....

ummmmmmm.....supple!


----------



## bobhch

*Not open to the Public yet......need more time to move in*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Enjoy. Figured since Randy wasn't gonna give up the t bird, just send a Charger. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Like the way you think....thanks again rr. Every shop needs a good racecar to work on...Vrooooooooooom, Vrooooooooooom....yeah baby!

Microwaves are for Hotdogs, Seals ( yummy :tongue and other cheap "need it now" fast foods. I'm with you Wes on the right from the deep fryer deal.










Am watching Man vs. Food right now...............Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm He just won! My turn for 3 doggies...oh boy!

You all just got a quick peek  at the shop. Have lots of things that need to get finished up before it is opened to the public. Gotta get some Clix Babes off of Babe - Bay. Have a few already...need more!! :hat: 

Bob...hungry for wings & crablegs again...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Is that dinner or a potential image to be rescaled for another garage poster? 
:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> Is that dinner or a potential image to be rescaled for another garage poster?
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave



Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp :freak:


----------



## roadrner

DoH! Forgot, Hooters doesn't sell dawgs! :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY

LOL!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*I have more stuff to do than time to do it in....*

Well I have been messing around slowly (slow is good as more ideas have time to enter the cranium) with a new Indy car theme. 

Did a "Wack a Mole" and now am goofing around with the idea of a chopsaw cutting car. Will add a control handle with the words "pull" on the left side of the driver. Some red Goop is going to get used to help create the bloody snake guts (will add green paint too) but, first the snake parts need to be drilled, glued and posted in place.










I am letting this Indy car project sit for a while now and going to go cast up a 57 panel truck for Honda and jump back into getting that secret rr build moving forwards toward completion (building is the fun part so, luckily I have more projects after this one gets done) . Also going to make some new molds, and finish a couple dozen or more projects as time permits.

I can't make all the people happy all the time but, will try and make some of the people happy some of the time. My motto has always been if it isn't fun then don't do it. Building slot cars is still fun for me as what gets done gets done and when it gets done it gets done. I am a free spirit with no strings attatched here. Slot on my slot car friends of Hobby Talk!!:woohoo:

Bob...Don't ask me if it's done yet as I will let you know when it is...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I have a chopsaw, handsaw, tablesaw, skillsaw, key hole saw, bandsaw, jigsaw. Never saw this one, must be a Bobsaw.  ... RM


----------



## resinmonger

Or a Zilla Chopification Saw... :freak:


----------



## bobwoodly

Bob - are you channeling Stephen King?

Tom


----------



## resinmonger

bobwoodly said:


> Bob - are you channeling Stephen King?
> 
> Tom


Stephen King channels Zilla... :freak:


----------



## bobhch

resinmonger said:


> Stephen King channels Zilla... :freak:


LOL you guys are cracking me up. This is a type of slot car build that entered my brain after seeing a few Sethndaddy builds. Ed is a big Horror Flick and Haunted House nut and it just rubbed off on me.

Kinda like making a Horror film but, in slot car form. Thanks to Horror Clix it can get done up pretty good now too!

Bob...Trick or Treat...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Bob - you need to add Mr. Vincent Price to your projects!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Have a Coke and a Smile...*



WesJY said:


> Bob - you need to add Mr. Vincent Price to your projects!!
> 
> Wes


Hey Wes,

Do they make him in a Horror Clix...lol

Here is a Dash body I'm doing up for bobslots. 

The top half of this body isn't put on yet as it's just sitting there for the picture. I use Rubber Cement (Elmers brand is easy to find) up front and in the rear part where there is no windows to keep these together and then give the whole thing a dip in Future to keep these guys together.



















I'm also working on a rr SPECIAL, some resin 57s for Honda, a couple of suprise cars for Yankee are almost done...DON'T CALL ME as I will call you!!

Bob...need to make a Coke Zero VW van for myself...zilla

Here is you smile 

Bob...my slots are now bobslots...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Sweet van!!! :thumbsup:

DOH about vincent price - LOL!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE the coke bus!


----------



## kiwidave

The Coke van is a classic!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

hey bob!you should do up a heineken van!see if ya can find some green berr bottles online,lol!nice work as always!


----------



## bobhch

*Just in case you didn't know...I LOVE PAINT!*



slotnewbie69 said:


> hey bob!you should do up a heineken van!see if ya can find some green berr bottles online,lol!nice work as always!


Well newbie there you go thinking out of the box again. Yeah basicaly I just think of an idea and then go ONLINE to find the stuff to make it happen. Sorry I am not going to do a Heineken Van but, you could go for it. Do it!

Thanks everyone for the vantastic compliments. I have alot of ideas POP-ing in my brain right now that are getting turned into real fun slot car projects. I get an idea and then Phssssssssssssssssssht the body to keep the idea fresh for when I can get to it.

A dangerous thing just happened to me a couple of days ago. I stopped into the Hobby Store on the way home. Looked around and ended up in the paint isle....Oh Boy! You know you have to stop after you have made several drop offs at the front counter...wait just one more. LOL :woohoo: So many colors and so little time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Got Paint...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Zilla, Classic Cola Bus with the clear bottle on top & the white pearl on the bottom - Great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .. RL


----------



## 706hemi

lookin good zilla! take it easy


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice Bob!

...but what about some competition...a soda fest?

... root beer brown

... something un-cola

...royal crown


----------



## roadrner

Hope the Coke lawyers don't send you a letter. Sweet looker! :drunk: rr


----------



## Rolls

Bottle bus is more than cool. I think you've started a whole new market niche! Brilliant!


----------



## bobhch

*Thanks everyone...these are fun to build!*



Bill Hall said:


> Very nice Bob!
> 
> ...but what about some competition...a soda fest?
> 
> ... root beer brown
> 
> ... something un-cola
> 
> ...royal crown


7-UP is stuck in my head as we speak. Green Metalick, some red and white!

Hey rr,

The Coke lawyers...Aaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Well I tell you what. If they do come knocking then I will just tell them this. I got these Coke Zero decals from them...they gave them to me.

These Coke Zero decals below are cut off of the mini plastic Coke Zero bottles from the grocery store. They were filled with pop untill I drank them and then cut them off with an E-Acto knife. I used the Foil trim glue stuff on the backs of them. Put some on, let it dry and then Plop. This idea came from the Hilltop and works GREAT! Will need more pop soon! 

I have also picked up some John Deere fruit chews because, you got it, they have John Deere logos on them....oh boy!


The mini green bottles are official coke items. I just put this all together piece by piece. If I glued all these items onto a piece of poster board and framed them would Coke Care? Oh and if they say something to me then I will make bumper stickers that say they are Jerks...NAH, NAH, NAH, NAH naaaaaaaaaaah. LOL




























These are not done yet. I finaly get my COKE ZERO vans now!!

Bob...zero calories...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Bob You're Crazy!


Just sayin'


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Bob You're Crazy!
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


Thanks for reminding me...hahhaha :freak:

Bob...never want to grow up...zilla


----------



## roadrner

LOL........:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

lmao!! Good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

hahahahahahaha. i just got a couple of vee dub vans from Dash. you have me thinking about doing a Cherry Coke one... i LOVES me some cherry coke...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*Hey all you Mopar Freaks VW had a green too...*



ParkRNDL said:


> hahahahahahaha. i just got a couple of vee dub vans from Dash. you have me thinking about doing a Cherry Coke one... i LOVES me some cherry coke...
> 
> --rick


rick,

Cherry forever! :roll:

I'm not much of a drinker anymore but, A Corona Extra can't hurt now and then...with a little lime of coarse. 



















These Corona decals came in the mail today. I had this Lime Dash bug body sitting around painted up from last Summer & went to town.
The white behind the Corona is a Slotrod65 number roundel that worked out real nice.

This time the decals got put on first and then the detail trim, tailights, headlights got painted afterwards. Worked out pretty well. 

Still need to paint the running boards, add tags, goop in the window & goop on the bumpers. Then this baby will take a bath in some Future clear coating.










I'm just talking out loud here. Was just thinking I need to make a hot dog and stick it on the roof of a Dash VW Van for a "Hot Dog" Roach Coach. I am thinking the bottom should be painted white with Vertical red stripes and the top should be painted solid red. Well for one version at least...Slotrod65 makes "Hot Dog" decals in different colors on different sheets...yeah rick i LOVES me some hot dogs!

CRANK IT UP! Nine Coronas song link below...Click it now!!

http://www.funnyhub.com/animations/pages/nine-coronas.html

Bob...Liquor in the front & engine in the rear...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT SUBLIME GREEN BUG!!!!!! WHOOOOO

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Great idea with the Corona bug. I'm liking the Hot Dog idea as well!


----------



## XracerHO

Lime Corona Bug - WOW, Great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bob, sensing an outdoor food theme: Coke Drinks on Vans & Bugs on Hot Dogs!!  ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

Corona Bug - a whole new latitude! Mucho de Sweeto, Zilla! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome Bug Bob...I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy...Zilla!!!!!! That Hot Dawg van is a great idea too... I know a kid that just lives for wienies!!! :lol:


----------



## joegri

hey bob you gotta have an arm with an eightball shift knob stickin through the roof. i know you got 1 somewhere in yer shop! diggin the lime and pin stripe. nice job man.


----------



## bobhch

*Rust Happens..*



joegri said:


> hey bob you gotta have an arm with an eightball shift knob stickin through the roof. i know you got 1 somewhere in yer shop! diggin the lime and pin stripe. nice job man.


In fact I just picked up some ho arms in a lot on the bay the other day. Although they don't have an Eight Ball shift knob (I like that image) but, instead are heavily armed with swords and stuff. Do a search for Warhammer and you might be suprised what you will find. Uh let me give you a hint...CRAZY Stuff!!

Well the good, the bad and the rusty....

Good News I had a blast making this rusy VW tonight 

The bad News is it used to be the Lime Corona VW bug....I messed up painting the running boards. I knew I should have just stopped as I was getting tired from lack of sleep lately.

Rusty VW bug will get a FOR SALE sign in the front and rear windows along with some rusty rims to finish this out.

It is realy hard to show the flat painted detail on this bug correctly as the light makes it seem glossy. After I get the chassis mounted up and rims rusted will take a picture of this outside in natural sunlight for a better picture.



















Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Corona Extra Bug & will be Phssssssssssssssshting another Lime Green VW this weekend. Also a Yellow one would look good for Corona along with white and why not Blue too. O.K. you talked me into it.

Will be working on some Javelin grill makings, A Pro Stock hood and 57 panel windows this 3 day weekend hopefully. Keeping my fingers crossed for some slot car build time.

Bob...Well it's past Midnight so Today is my Birthday...zilla ( I'm 46 in case you are wondering)


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

perhaps a few coronas will help ya with yer long weekend builds!! enjoy zilla.


----------



## plymouth71

*Happy Birthday to Bob ... It's my Birthday I'l Pssht If I want to ..Zilla !*

Happy 46th! How about a birthday bug!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy Birthday Bob!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Happy birthday dude! You have a great day!


----------



## resinmonger

Happy B-day Zilla! Be sure to take pictures at Hooters!!! :hat: :hat:


----------



## bobhch

*You say it's your Birthday...well it's my Birthday Too...*



resinmonger said:


> Happy B-day Zilla! Be sure to take pictures at Hooters!!! :hat: :hat:


Thanks everybody for the B-Day wishes. :hat:

Resinmonger you said Hooters...Nope but, good guess. We all went to Zios Pizza for an Extra Large Hamburger and Tomato slice Pizza. Our waitress wasm't wearing the garb like Hooters gals do but, The Pizza was Excellent!! :thumbsup: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

The picture of the rusty bug doesn't do it justice at all. I will have to get it finished up and post some pics soon. The tailights got hit with red and RE-Corona Extra decaled the doors.

Might end up hitting this "rust bug" with some Testors dull coat to seal in the decals. I will put some Future on with a brush first to keep the Corona decals from curling. Nuther Dave mentioned the dull coat to me many months back and put some on a black 55 to tone the gloss down to dull. That one got hit with to much clear coat and ended up cracking like crazy on me. This bug will be getting a light coat. Live and learn. 

Bob...Have a bunch of things getting done this weekend (oh boy!)...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## WesJY

Hey HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bobzilla!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Happy 46th! How about a birthday bug!


You know this isn't a bad idea. I have some Balloon decals...Hmmmm and some clowns.

Have had this "Rent A Clown" Sand Van on my mind for a while now with balloons but, a VW Bug with clowns would be great also. How many clowns can you fit inside a VW Bug?

I need to make some bugs with a sunroof cut out also. Good for people hanging out of...yeah! Love my Dash VW bodies. :hat:

Bob...plymouth now you got me thinking...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> You know this isn't a bad idea. I have some Balloon decals...Hmmmm and some clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...plymouth now you got me thinking...zilla


Bozo Bob thinking??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Awesome! Can't wait to see what your fertile imagination craps out! 

Oops, that didn't come out right.... You know what I mean


----------



## roadrner

Sorry I missed the cake and ice cream. Happy belated!  rr


----------



## coach61

Happy Birthday Zilla!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Lock Jaw*

Happy B-day ya big ape...

After looking at yer recent bug...I need a tetanous shot.

Great technique Bob!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, Happy Birthday!!! :hat: How old is that in Zilla years???


----------



## Rolls

You're crankin' 'em out, Bob! Rust never sleeps... I guess Zilla doesn't either! Beeeautiful work. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, Happy Birthday!!! :hat: How old is that in Zilla years???


Somewhere between 9 and 15 I believe.. It all depends on what part of Nebraska he was born in!!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*That's what friends are for.....good and bad times...you are always here...Thank you!*

All you guys............Thanks man for the Birthday wishes!

With Soccer practice and games for both our kids, Cub Scouts and Girl Scouts, family stuff, work, slot building, mowing the yard, eating, phone calls and HT posting & everything else that goes on everyday. It just doesn't seem possible that I find as much time to build as I do....

When you have a group of FRIENDS as great as you guys here on HT it just makes it easier as this is our time and our time is now!! :hat: :hat: :hat:

Bob...I love you guys (hey in a friend way...Please) lol...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

happy belated B-day Bob!


----------



## yankee_3b

*Thank You!*

Zilla strikes again! The master of the 2-tone paint job! A very nice surprise was waiting for me in my mailbox. Check out this beauty. Much thanks Bob!:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Rolls

Wow. A beauty is right! Gotta be one of the Koolest treatments of the much-maligned Shadow body that I've ever seen. Brilliant!


----------



## bobhch

Yankee,

Glad you like it man....Rolls thanks for the very generous compliment on this Shadow. How it is done? Read below

It is a blast to build a custom car for someone else now and then. I have found lots of slot car bodies this way that now are some of my favorites now.

I highly recomend to anyone here on HT to just pick someone from the boards you Chat or PM with, build a suprise slot car custom for them & then ship it out. It is a total different build up when you are doing it for someone else. :hat:

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaay glad you think its KOOL...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Yankee,
You rec'd a great one. Can't beat a Bob custom! Have a couple myself!!  rr


----------



## yankee_3b

roadrner said:


> Yankee,
> You rec'd a great one. Can't beat a Bob custom! Have a couple myself!!  rr


He is definitely "THE MAN"!


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup::thumbsup: and :thumbsup: again, really nice paintwork.


----------



## bobhch

*Ace in the Hole & Chicken through the Window...the wings are gone now "Mmmmmm Wings!"*

Here is some fun I am having tonight with a Model A Ruster...




























This idea came to me in Chat when I mentioned Doba sent me some Pigs and Chickens...Someone (am thinking slotcarman?) gave me the idea when I wanted to have a chickens head sticking out through the front grill to have the rear sticking on the grill and the head out the back for a full penatration look...SO this idea struck me visualy tonight as the chicken was just laying there on the bench waiting to get drilled, posted and glued. BAM!!

Nuther had shown a racer with a spade on the doors with A's one time & that image was imprinted to the inside of my skull so, thanks Nuther Dave as you helped me have fun with this just as much as Dobas Chicken...Baaaaacock!

The front grill got casted up a long time ago (the mold is dead & didn't produce many good examples but, was fun to get a few out for some customs) and got rusted. After looking at it forever I finaly rusted a Rodster. That sat forever and then this happened tonight.

Ed don't worry man I have plans for a white version of a Chicken through the window with Blood Splatter...Buhahahahahaha:freak:

Bob...thanks Chat & Doba for helping this car come to be...zilla


----------



## WesJY

ROLMAO!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

The "Chicken coop" looks like an instant classic!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

kiwidave said:


> The "Chicken coop" looks like an instant classic!!!!


Maybe it is a Chicken Coupe . . . :tongue:

Looks great!


----------



## tjd241

Instant classic by Zob... Nice Bust Rucket... Billa ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*I can't help myself!*










It is a "Shadow" of it's former self! 
Before they send the guys with the straight jackets after me, nice paint work!

Scott


----------



## noddaz

*Nice rusty A...*

Looks really good!
But wouldn't it be more aerodynamic with the chicken pointed front to rear? :tongue:

Scott


----------



## resinmonger

noddaz said:


> Looks really good!
> But wouldn't it be more aerodynamic with the chicken pointed front to rear? :tongue:
> 
> Scott


That was my original suggestion. I was going for that _full penetration _look... :freak: :freak:


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> That was my original suggestion. I was going for that _full penetration _look... :freak: :freak:


LMAO!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*There is only one thing better than a Sand Van...that is another Sand Van!!*



resinmonger said:


> That was my original suggestion. I was going for that _full penetration _look... :freak: :freak:


RALMAO...you guys are all cracking(CRACK, CRACK) me up. Never thought of the "Chicken Coup" name. Nice call out Dave and Doba. :thumbsup:

noddaz and Resinmonger...front to rear. Got it as that is a great idea and will now have to paint up a white one for this version some day. White shows great blood splatter. Buahahahahahahaha I have Ed to thank for my Wacked gorey slot car ideas....thanks Ed.

Thanks everyone else for the comments...Here is yet another one that is "AIMED" at RL. Rat, tat, tat, tat.....take that RL...Buhahhahaahaaha










This buggy is a blast to drive....rat, tat, tat......gotcha It drives suprisingly well and not top heavy. The PVTs in the rear realy help this get up and go, go, go



















This buggy has been back on and off of my bench several times. Tonight I posted the feet on the gunner with Thermostat wire and the best Super Glue money can buy. Locktite with rubber additives.....yes a shameless sponsor prop but, they give me no moneyz. 

Well I need to finish casting a few things so, I can get back to building slots agian. Don't enjoy the casting that much but, the parts and bodies that get pumped out of the molds which are the fun part! :hat:

Bob...plastic bullets just bounce off yah...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!! Thats one BADA$$ MONSTER SAND VAN!!! I love it!! Keep them coming!! 

Wes


----------



## joegri

check out the passenger! looks like he does,nt have a care in the world.just kinda out of a sunday ride as carnage is being dealt out to a unsuspecting citizens in ho world!hey b still looking for a hairy arm stickin through the roof with a shifter in it (big daddy roth style) c,mon man i know you can do it. lol.


----------



## tjd241

joegri said:


> check out the passenger!


He's got a pickle head..lol :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Obviously, he's the brains of this operation!!! I love it Bob!!! You find the nuttiest passengers!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Hey Zilla! Looks like your _*GUNNING*_ for the competition!!! :hat: :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz

*Sweet! (And not fattening!)*



bobhch said:


> Bob...zero calories...zilla


Nice Vans Bob!

Scott


----------



## noddaz

*Cool.*










Could almost be that truck thing from Halo... 
(Ok, maybe not...)


----------



## kiwidave

More Zilla fun! Cool mate!!


----------



## bobhch

*DoN't StOp Me NoW.....................*

Wes I'm just trying to keep up with you & your constant fun run of sweet rides...more to come Saturday.

Joegri the big hairy arm sticking through the roof is going to get done but, it won't be a shifter stuck in his palm...NOS with hookup hose baby! 

Yeah Nuther that is what you tell him when he sits in front of you at the movies....."Hey move your big PICKLE HEAD!" lol

slot & resin you wouldn't want these guys pulling up behind you for sure....nutty Big Gun guys....pull way off the road and let them pass!! :wave:

The Coke with the bottle on top is getting ready to get a Chassis under it and this is what the other one looks like now with more decals.

The roof decal was carefully X-Acto knifed off a Coke Zero bottle and then trimmed close. The Red Iron Crosses are from Amy from Custom Decals (fingernail decals) that were made for me from images I E-Mailed to her on a custom decal Auction won off the bay. I actualy had them made in several colors!! The Coca Cola white decals are from Patoos Place (Austrailia) & the other Coke circular decal is from another nail decal maker. White is clear on nail decals so, you gotta plan for that. The red Scallops are of coarse made by SLOTROD65 (Phred).:thumbsup:










These rims are hocustoms that workded out perfect for this van. I put some good skinneys all the way around and moved the fronts outwards on the rims and the rears inwards. Now I have body clearance in the back and pickup clearance in the front for a smooth ride.










Well I got a request to do up another StOmPeR Ghia so StOmPeR II got made up. Have some more of Phreds decals headed my way to make StOmPeR III for myself. It wasn't by accident that all these colors went together on this build. It was from an Idea that came to me from looking at a Purple Roadster off of my COOP poster at work. 



















I had just enough decals to get this done up and ordered more from SLOTROD65 just the other day. Phred doesn't have his printer anymore but, said he is going to get another one. The decals he is selling now were printed up back when he had a printer.










I can't say enough good things about these decals.. http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/index.html I use Micro Sol Decal Setting solution to get them to suck down over the curves and edges with a little application and then wait just a bit and then go back with more decal set and press to remove any tiny air bubles and to fit into curves. Depending on how much curve and edge will depend on how much time you will spend. It isn't alot of time but, it isn't just a stop, drop and roll either. I use the bottle with the red Micro Sol lettering on it. This also sets your decals and lets you dip in Future clear coat without them coming off and floating away.

Bob...I just want to have fun...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Stay busy Bob Zilla!!! Stay busy!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

Bob, Congratulations on your thread going over 1,000 posts!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!! Happy Thanksgiving Bob!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Stay busy Bob Zilla!!! Stay busy!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Have been busy all day from 8 am this morning till 5 pm today unloading popcorn and distributing it to the Cub Scouts for the big first day of sales next Saturday. 

Ginger just called and said she is taking the kids to a movie now. Oh boy I will get some time in now to cast up a few Javelin grills for jackofall as he lent me a grill to make the mold with. Honda also sent a grill for me to make the mold so, Thank you both. 

A little casting and then I feel some decal on body build time!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippie!:woohoo:

Bob...Fletcher and I will Knock, Knock.....next week...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Have been busy all day from 8 am this morning till 5 pm today unloading popcorn and distributing it to the Cub Scouts for the big first day of sales next Saturday.


Oh I remember those days!!! Lucklily I had a 16 ft trailer for distributing bags of mulch through out the neighborhoods. I'm very proud to say, my oldest made his Eagle Scout achievement...I'm sure the other leaders appreciate the work Bob...scouting is fun and work...zilla!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

One Wild Buggy but shouldn't you clean the windshield for the driver!  Cola Van & Ghia are Great Builds too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Love the pounce technique on the camo for the buggy Bob...VERY convincing...and VERY cool!

...it could very well be a piclke head...knowing what used to be in your pinesol container...

...but that Buggy build is pretty hot....so I'm gonna say it's a Jalepeno Head...

Jale-Peter


----------



## bobwoodly

Bob,

Are your favorite authors Stephen King and Dean Koontz? I swear your characters have appeared in their books....

Tom


----------



## scratch

Wild buggy for certain, nicely done all round . . .


----------



## bobhch

Thanks again guys...

Well we have talked about a 55 Chevy TAXI several times in Chat and tonight was the night for me to build mine. Ta daaaaaaaaaaaaah 



















The side windows will get removed on this Ace Taxi co. for a driver and some passengers as well. Then I need to make a TAXI light topper to give it the finished look.

Bob...27 decals so far & only 18 or more left to go...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Fare job on the taxi. It's really a feather in your cab. There's also something that'd work with "meter," but I just can't quite get it. And probably "hack," too. My brain -she's just not working right. I'd better Checker. 

All puns aside, that sucker rocks!!

Keep the change,

Rolls


----------



## kiwidave

Outstanding custom slot car! I like everything! Looking forward to how this one comes out?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hellow!!! Yellow Ace Cab??? Can you take me to the Lion's Drag Strip??? Coooool 55 Bob...pull the fuse on the meter please...zilla!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!

No doubt about it...

One of your very best Bob!


----------



## resinmonger

Hey Ace Taxi! I need a lift to Lucky Bobs. What will 2300 miles run me? :freak:

Sweet 55 taxi Bob Zilla!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Better than I could have ever dreamed up!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Awesome job, and it ain't even done yet!!! I can't wait to see the driver and passenger!!!


----------



## joegri

'follow that cab and dont let it get away' nicely done bob now is it off to slc man for a lighted topper?


----------



## coach61

I need a ride to work, and around on patrol....lot more fun then those pieces of crap they make me drive now..


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*I can drive 55....eventualy*



joegri said:


> 'follow that cab and dont let it get away' nicely done bob now is it off to slc man for a lighted topper?


Joegri,

Naw Joes got enough to do without lighting up this. I do have some glow in the dark Kustom Kolor paint though. Great idea in a round about way! 

Slotcarman,

Yeah it is fun to pick out passengers...I can't wait to see who gets to ride in this Taxi too. :dude:

Rolls,

Keep the change...sweet! You gave me a "Fifty" and you only went 14 blocks. I'm Rich!!!!!!! 

Hilltop, 

Yeah I will pull the fuse buddy.....lets Party and go to Lions! We have to drop Resinmonger off at Lucky Bobs first.........................somebody bring the Jack and I got the Coke Zero. :hat::hat::hat:

Kiwi & Bill,

Yeah I am feeling this one...it deserves some extra attention. I looked on Pay Bay on Diecast Taxis to get some visuals in my brain before starting this. There will be more TAXIs in the future for sure.

Dave,

Yeah tell you transportation dept that Yugos, used up Pintos and aluminum block Vegas just don't cut it for you anymore. Demand a 55 Squad car. Hey I have a Black & White 55 that is begging for a star on the side. When it gets done you can link the picture of it to them off of Hobby Talk.

Mr. Stumpf,

This thing doesn't even have a chassis under it yet and it has been all over the place already.....Hey Tom you need to find a 1/1 scale 4 door 55 and do it up as a Taxi. Hire a driver and send him to New York. Hmmmm who could drive a Cab and lives in New York? His name is on the tip of my tounge...LOL

Was thinking that another one of these 55 TAXIs will need to get done up. This time with a total yellow paint job. Why? Well a used and abused version needs to get made up. The first thing that comes to mind is to carefully cut the trunk lines and make the trunk proped open with body parts hanging out...Buhahahahahahahaahaha

Bob...will show progress as it happens...zilla


----------



## slotto

Alright Bob, whered you get those ace and checker pattern decals? Love 'em!


----------



## WesJY

I cant believe i miss this one!! SWEEETT A$$ TAXI!!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Don't feel bad Wes, I did too! Sweet! TAXIIIIIIIIIIII.....Bob.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Here are a couple links that will help out slotto...*



slotto said:


> Alright Bob, whered you get those ace and checker pattern decals? Love 'em!


slotto,

O.K. this is what you do...Got to Pay Bay, now put in "ace nail decal" and you will find stuff like this link below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nail-Decals-Art...332?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19b6b1a314

Then lets say you want skull decals..."skull nail decal" or you want to find dice "dice nail decal"...do you see the patern yet? Use nail not fingernail and decal also...ta da!!

The decals on the roof of the 55 are roof of the Taxi are nail decals and the others are from searching for "warhammer bits decals" You can pick up some real nice decals that will work on slotcars cheap. Just make sure you shop around first as you can get lots of sheets of Warhammer decals at some super deals....have fun! The white ones that one seller has are hard to see in his picture but, trust me if you like numbers, skulls and some other great stuff GET THIS DECAL SHEET!

http://cgi.ebay.com/40K-IG-Cadian-T...607?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ea947bd2f

Hey click on this store link above and there are more decals for sale by this seller. They are practicaly giving them away at 4 sheets for $1.00...this is good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET THIS DECAL SHEET!:thumbsup: Once you get into thier store you can do an advance search to the left at the top. Type in "decals"...Bing, Bing we have a winner!!

Also search bits decals too maybee for the warhammer decals. If you find a good seller with "bits warhammer" for the search they may have a store that just has decals in it to search also. Oh and with Bits Warhammer there is a bunch of other smaller skulls and chains stuff I order also. Yeah baby!

Bob...Hope this helps...zilla


----------



## scratch

Nasty looking taxi you've got there.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Digging the taxi. I think I want to do one based on an AFX/MT Caprice police car.

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*Everyone was Kung Fu Fighting...they were as fast as NY Taxis...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Digging the taxi. I think I want to do one based on an AFX/MT Caprice police car.
> 
> --rick


rick,

That is a great idea...Go For It! The more TAXIs the beter. :hat: :hat: :hat: Welcome to the 1rst Anual 2010 Fall Hobby Talk TAXI Fest :hat: :hat: :hat:

Bob...paint it yellow and go for broke...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

bobhch said:


> rick,
> 
> That is a great idea...Go For It! The more TAXIs the beter. :hat: :hat: :hat: Welcome to the 1rst Anual 2010 Fall Hobby Talk TAXI Fest :hat: :hat: :hat:
> 
> Bob...paint it yellow and go for broke...zilla


Sounds like I need to get cracking on this project...










I'd actually like to get 2 cars out of this pile... one taxi and one unmarked cruiser. Only problem is at the moment, between the 4 Caprice bodies, there's only one rear bumper. Sounds like I need to scrounge through a dollar box. When's the next show again?

Oh and what's good to use to lift Aurora paint again?

Oh yeah, and right now the only yellow paint I think I have is Rustoleum, and I'd rather not wait three weeks for it to dry. So I guess I need to buy some paint...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

ParkRNDL said:


> Sounds like I need to get cracking on this project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --rick


No expert here, but looking at those window posts, somebody has been cracking already!!!  I did a yellow cab a few seasons ago using some Duplicolor yellow. Also, I think I mentioned this, but who was in charge of design at Aurora, using a "2 door" Matador for a Taxi Cab??? hmmmmm...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> No expert here, but looking at those window posts, somebody has been cracking already!!!  *I did a yellow cab a few seasons ago using some Duplicolor yellow*. Also, I think I mentioned this, but who was in charge of design at Aurora, using a "2 door" Matador for a Taxi Cab??? hmmmmm...RM


hey I remember that. big chrome wheels, right?

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*of coarse it's YELLOW...*



ParkRNDL said:


> hey I remember that. big chrome wheels, right?
> 
> --rick


Here I found Hillys cool little TAXI pics...



















I try to take my mind and empty it as to get my own take on a type of car. 

Bob...What shall we use....... to fill........ the empty....... spaces...zilla


----------



## slotto

so cool!


----------



## bobhch

*It has been hard to get much done with all the great Football games on today...*

Came up with a little kid sticking his tongue out for the rear drivers side...










Cut up and gooped the driver and kid in. Soon it will be time for the passengers side. 

Bob...How shall I fill...the final...places...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Now that's some *Classic* Bob...have'n fun with it...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do believe a magnasonic chassis would be perfect for that body... If it ain't the kid giving the raspberry, it's the driver's chili cheese fries diet... Where the heck did you find that pair of shrunken heads?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

That's funny whether the taxi is passing someone or being passed. It works! Great heads, Bob!


----------



## resinmonger

At the coin toss, Bob called heads! Bob always calls heads! The taxi proves that two heads are beter than one. Classic Zilla... :freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I do believe a magnasonic chassis would be perfect for that body... If it ain't the kid giving the raspberry, it's the driver's chili cheese fries diet... Where the heck did you find that pair of shrunken heads?? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Dang...a magnasonic would have been a good affect but, this is a Dash t-jet body. Next time...

Here are the pictures of the Clix that I used to get the shrunken heads from below. 

The drivers head came from the "CANNIBAL CLOWNS" & used to be in the top left hand of the clown holding the cleaver.

The little kid came from the "MORTY AND CHUCKLES" & he used to be a dummy untill he got cut free.

































Here is what the inside gooped up roof looks like. I used liquid cement to hold the now 2 part windows in place and then went back with goop to hold it all in place.










The multiple headed Clix figures are a BONUS everytime. I will be able to make a Circus VW Bug with clowns in it someday...oh boy!










Oh with all this stuff inside the body it is important to keep chassis clearance in mind as you go. This 55 gives me lots of room for passengers.

Bob...thanks for looking and will post more as it happens...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!! I'm going to have to scope out my box of Clix and see if they're in there.. Thanks Bob!!


----------



## win43

more cool stuff Bob. Don't ever lose your mind ........ or maybe you already have.:jest: Either way COOL stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

win43 said:


> more cool stuff Bob. Don't ever lose your mind ........ or maybe you already have.:jest: Either way COOL stuff!!!!!!


Now that was funny Jerry!!! He lost it a long time ago, IMO, I'm jus sayin 
RM


----------



## WesJY

LOL!! Keep them coming!!! Halloween is around the corner!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
great cab! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Spookey!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

As cool as that cab is, I think I'd wait for the next one........ :tongue:

KOOL stuff bob...zillllla :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

could possibly be a taxi full of hobbytalk members!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

I cant help but chuckle every time I scroll by the "Death Card Taxi"... subtle and comical...

Thanx for making my day Bob!


----------



## slotto

I love that cab!


----------



## bobhch

*A Sand Van C-Cab with a little Dash...*



slotto said:


> I love that cab!


slotto, 

Hey thanks and everyone else too...

slotto your wild build have inspired me to do something different so, this is getting thrown into the mix as well.




























I straight cutted the front window edge and gooped it in place. Poster Putty is holding this all in place till that dries and then will go from there. 

See some plastistruct in my future on this one with some big ol slicks in the rear. Just going to go with this one on the fly...

Bob...Ghia meets Sand Van...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

MWAAAA HAHAHAHAhahaha that's awesome... can't wait to see who's gonna be driving it...

--rick


----------



## win43

HANG ON ..... this is gonna be a fun ride watching this GhiaVan take shape.


----------



## bobhch

*no more room for decals...*

Jenny don't loose that number.......










Well after carefully clipping and setting these 867-5309 numbers down so, they don't float away in a Future clear coat dip there is only one thing left to do now. Surrounded by Horror Clix the final choices must be made...buhahahahahaaha who will be the last ones to take a ride in the ACE TAXI???????

Bob...even I don't know YET...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

So many choices!!!! Start by process of elimination, Bob... nope, not this one...Zilla. When you get it narrowed down to 3 or 4, then the hard part begins. Good luck with your "beauty" contest!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

I do not want to be the last ride,but maybe the Grim Reaper could do the driving.Looks great so far,Good Luck


----------



## win43

" Hello ....... I need a taxi to take me ............ ah ...... well ...... to the other side ........... of town that is " :lol:

VERY COOL Bob


----------



## bobhch

*Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor....Nooooooooooooooo*

A fully Automation of my shop is taking place now to help in the building of Super Power ho scale WAR machines. 










RL has shown a consistant build up of his own WAR machines to try to take down the ZILLA Nation....it ain't going to happen without a fight. :beatdeadhorse:

Bob...more to come...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Zilla, very clever shop!! Fantastic crazy detail :thumbsup: Your Taxi is more frightening so the shop is working on a modern Road Warrior type assault vehicle. We are preparing ...RL


----------



## bobhch

*Jenny, Jenny who can you call on...*



XracerHO said:


> Zilla, very clever shop!! Fantastic crazy detail :thumbsup: Your Taxi is more frightening so the shop is working on a modern Road Warrior type assault vehicle. We are preparing ...RL


RL,

Hey Road Warrior style will work for the Zilla Nation as well. Can't wait to see what you come up with next!

Just pulled this Battle Axe off the wall for some Swinging good times. 



















Needed something to fill the wheelwells on this t-jet 55 body without using AFX style rims so, Model Motoring rims go put on with double nuts on the front axle to get the fronts out further.

Bob...One, Two, Three, Four...Everybody do the dinasour...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

looks awesome bob...cue the scary music...zilla!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You walked away just at the right time Bob!!!! Freaky taxi for sure!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Cutting edge addition to the Taxi, Bob! Lovin' it!


----------



## tjd241

*We have come to expect nothing less from you Bob.*



bobhch said:


> ......put on with double nuts.... Bob...One, Two, Three, Four...Everybody do the dinasour...zilla


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sometimes I worry about ya Bob...you been watching too many horror movies...zilla!!! Bob is a one of a kind creative, custom, customizing, creature, creator!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sometimes I worry about ya Bob...you been watching too many horror movies...zilla!!! Bob is a one of a kind creative, custom, customizing, creature, creator!!! RM


Yep!! :thumbsup:

Keep them coming!! it's Halloween everyday!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Since this is a "Workshop Show" it is time for some workshop show time.

This is a TOMY pickup body that is getting painted up white for JTslots so he can make a copy of an AFX Proto-Type tow truck out of it like the picture in the back of Bob Beers book for his collection.










Have painted it once already and had to drop it in my Pickle Jar of Pine-Sol to get it to look like this after some toothbrush scubbing.










There is always a film of paint left over after the Pine-Sol soaking so, I use Testors ELO. Just a capfull and scrub for about 5-10 min. gets it ready for paint. If you need to go longer than 10 min. STOP and rinse in soapy water first and repeat process as not to cause the plastic to crack or break as ELO will do that if you leave it on to long. No worries but, you have to know when to STOP!!!!!



















I have a neat little scrub brush I use with a smaller single row of stiff bristles someone gave me way back. Still have another back up one & would love to find more of these....ANYONE! Would make a nice trade for a couple (or more) of these as they are perfect for stripping.










For tight spots dip a toothpic in some ELO and scrub. Then go back with the brush...repeat as needed. Something about a toothpic and ELO just works out great for getting the tough spots of paint off.

















Rinse & scrub body off completly with soap and water right away. Then dry with a towel.










Now the fun comes...Paint. Notice the poster putty covering the front where the grill will get gooped. Might as well make it easy for yourself as glue or goop don't stick to paint.

Bob...see next post...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Hope this helps someone out. Any questions will gladly be answered. If you anyone can get me a few of these brushes that would be GREAT!! Will give you a great trade and a BIG THANK YOU! They are green and come in a cheap plastic wrapper.










Scrubbing like this will leave fine scratch marks but, nothing a little paint cant fill in easily. Learned the hard way when I casted up my first resin body that all these scratches show up in the casting...doh :freak:










Shot this in some gray and will hit it with white ASAP.

Bob...Phssssssssssssssssssht...zilla


----------



## tjd241

How'sa bout slicing down the head of a cheapo toothbrush to the size you want? The bristles are mounted in even rows. Just cut down the bristle portions you don't need and then dremel off the plastic head part. Should leave you with a row of longer intact bristles.


----------



## plymouth71

I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of this prototype towtruck too!


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice pickup! is that the same casting as the old AFX Fall Guy truck?

--rick


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> nice pickup! is that the same casting as the old AFX Fall Guy truck?
> 
> --rick


Rick,

Yep it's the same casting as the Fall Guy truck. You know what else?
Grab an AFX Chevy Black or White Blazer and look at the cHrome front & rear....O.K. now her is the fun part!!

Take off the chrome parts and YEP take those gray TOMY GMC parts and now you have a CHEVY pickup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was going to do this with this one but, JTslots and me are doing a trade and part of the trade was to paint up this pickup in white. Already had all those hard to remove TOMY tampos taken off with several ELO scrubs....mine will be red like Hilltops real 1/1 truck.



tjd241 said:


> How'sa bout slicing down the head of a cheapo toothbrush to the size you want? The bristles are mounted in even rows. Just cut down the bristle portions you don't need and then dremel off the plastic head part. Should leave you with a row of longer intact bristles.


Great idea Nuther! I am going to do it! Thanks man....Awesum!



plymouth71 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of this prototype towtruck too!


It is in the back of Bob Beers book on Aurora and AFX slot cars. It is on page 140 top left picture. White with Red middle. Right next to an AFX Semi Tow Truck Proto Type. If you don't have Bob Beers book then you need to pick one up as it is a Sweet AFX/Aurora guid with lots of pictures and stories that will boggle your mind.



Bob...trucks are cool...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

Interesting... so you could swap some parts around and do a Chevy pickup and a GMC Jimmy...

--rick


----------



## roadrner

Nice truck, but are the header pipes on the wrong side? The way the front of the pipes are facing downwards, gonna take a heck of a bend to get back up to the exhaust manifold. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

I think it's just because the sidepipes mount up near frame level for ground clearance. They need to dip down and back up to get around the frame. 











That is, if they don't come blasting out the fenderwell, all Willys style! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Brusha, Brusha, Brusha....*

Thanks Nuther Dave!

This idea would have never came to me without the idea from Nuther Dave.
I was to busy looking for more brushes like the ones pictured here in green.

With 3 Dollar General FIRM brushes (that is all they had) in hand and my faithfull belt sander to quickly size these brushes up.
Whalah! After the belt sander all that was needed was a pair of scissors to cut the bristles down.














































Now I am ready to scrub again but, am still hesitant to use my one good brush very much.

This idea of brush cutting is great! Some of the paint that is on bodies after a good Pine Sol soak just needs a little rough scrubbing to get the detail back. Also a toothpick and scrub, scrub works very well on door lines and real tough spots. It is all about getting back to the start....GO, GO, GO pHSSSSSSSSSSSSSHT on baby!

Bob...love to paint but, first yah gotta have something to paint...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey I have a belt sander... and I HATE stubborn strip jobs. I am gonna have to try this...

--rick


----------



## tjd241

bobhch said:


> Thanks... This idea would have never came to me without the idea from Nuther Dave.


Your welcome Bob...One of HT's most prolific *do*'ers...Zilla :thumbsup:

btw... How's that civilian interplanetary molecular transporter coming I designed for you? 

Nuther...I got a million of 'em...Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*suggestion*

Bob, 

not sure what you are using these brushes with ,but have you ever tried pumas before ? Any hardware store .We use to make a mixture of pumas mixed into a paste consistency and add a couple drops of dish detergent . This will with a firm brush give you a consistent 400 like sanding . Rinse well with water or can pumas under a stream of water in the sink .Some pumas comes in different grits too. We use to have a pumas super blaster( cost about $ 4,500.00 ) . No we did it looks like a sandblaster case ,but it shot high pressure pumas water and we could strip paint and when we carved acetate car patterns we would blast the glue marks off with this to get a consistent 400 - 600 finish . This system works great to remove dirt and grease from our hands so paint sticks better .

Bob now that you took all the brushes out of the house what is your family suppose to use for thier teeth ?


----------



## yankee_3b

Hey Guys, I wouldn't recommend spending the money for one of these, but if you have a Sonicare toothbrush, it works great on getting all the paint of the little nooks and crannies. After a good soak in Pine Sol, Simple Green or what ever you prefer, a blast from this toothbrush will remove all the paint. You have to replace the brush part of the Sonicare every 3 months or so anyway, so instead of throwing it away, keep the old brush part, attach it to the power source and blast away. No elbow grease required...you will be amazed! The Porsche 934 had so much paint on it you could hardly see the details...now it's clean as a whistle and ready to be primered!


----------



## tjd241

*NOW ya tell me...*



yankee_3b said:


> You have to replace the brush part of the Sonicare every 3 months or so anyway, so instead of throwing it away, keep the old brush part, attach it to the power source and blast away.


So you DON'T keep using it for both??... and all this time I was thinking the TM was exaggerating about the Crest tasting funny. :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Scotty we need more POWER....Captain I am giving it all we got...*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Bob now that you took all the brushes out of the house what is your family suppose to use for thier teeth ?


Bruce,

We visit Yankee in Las Vegas now and then and he lets us use his Sonicare.
I sneak a few dirty slot bodies in without him knowing...Dang it now he knows. :freak: 
Yeah your Crest tase funny Yankee....good excuse Nuther. 

Pumas...will have to give this a wirl. Going to skip the pumas Super Blaster.

Nuther the civilian interplanetary molecular transporter works o.k. but, the electricity bill is a killer.

Bob...need to pick up some more di-lith-ium crystals...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

tjd241 said:


> So you DON'T keep using it for both??... and all this time I was thinking the TM was exaggerating about the Crest tasting funny. :lol:


Too funny!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scratch

Goodness, the amount if rides and the actually finished ones look great . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Heaven Help me...*

No Stop Signs, No Speed Limit.......

I am going to run Fletcher down to get his haircut (he wants it cut so he can spike it up...lol) and then come back to plop the white decals on the roof: HIGHWAY TO HELL.










http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...4b1508b7-283512143883?q=ac dc highway to hell

This one comes from the memories of my youth as my Cousins on the farm could drive at age 14. We drove around the barn jamming out to 8-Track tapes of AC/DC...yeah! CRANK IT UP!!

Bob...I don't want to go down all the way...zilla


----------



## WesJY

oh man!!! yeah I remember ac/dc!!!! yyeaaahhhh!! Awesome van!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I can just about hear the power chords from here . . . KOOL!


----------



## bobhch

And to top it all off...

The Letter decals are from a large sheet I picked up at my local Hobby Town store & then plopped down some Radical Decal flames made by Rob (RIP).

Wes,

Just like you and your recent Christine car, I am not happy with the rim color on this van so, that will be getting changed.

With a couple dips of Future Floor Covering for a self leveling clear coat this will all smooth out and look right. You do have to make sure your decals are not wrinkled though. I put my Micro Sol Decal solution down and let it sit for a few minuites and then work it with a watered down brush to smooth things out if needed.










I am not worried about the future...just getting ready to put some on soon. 










Am very happy how this whole flame Highway to Hell came out! :woohoo:

Photobucket has changed a bit now and you just can't click on the last of the 4 links below your picture to turn it blue to copy the HTML. Now you have to start from one end and drag to get all the HTML for the complete link. Maybe this will change? Easy is better...dang it.

Bob...ROCK ON...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Bon Scott rocks and so does your Van!!


----------



## slotto

*Yes!!!*

That Van Rocks and Rolls \m/


----------



## gunn

i like it. alot
the last race we did on the diecast custom board was highway to hell. back in may 2009







:wave:


----------



## videojimmy

Awsome!


----------



## bobhch

*Weeeeeeeeeeeee, Saaaaaaaaaaaaalute, YOOOOOU! Fire!!!!!!!!!!*

gunn now that is detail...route 666...ha,ha,ha,ha,ha,ha....Great job on that purple paint also!

B:devil:b...for those about to Rock...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Feel the need for another tiny Hooters fix...*

Well I had an orange Ghia body sitting around that had been painted for a while now. It was just a matter of time before this happened.










I am putting big decals on a small body with the help from my decal setting solution.

This will be getting a set of orange rims with white wall jack tires or white rims with plain black jack tires with black & red clear windows too. 

Having fun with this one and need a ramp Hooters truck to complete this race theme.



















I'm liking the way these rims look alot better on this van now.










These are rrr rims. The slightly wider rear rims were put off to the side for another project and used the skinneys up front and in rear for clearance issues.

A Pink Floyd van is going to be needed someday alos...

Bob...Rock n roll forever...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Ghia & Van!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep them coming!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Got Kids?*



WesJY said:


> Keep them coming!
> 
> Wes


O.K. Wes I will...Oooooh found a use for those pink tires you sent me. lol

This 55 got done up today with help from the new owner...our 8 year old Daughter Bree. She picked the color and the speed...FAST! Then Bree found the trunck decals and we stuck them on along with the "Race for Pinks" decals. 

This gal had her hair died Blonde via Paint brush and yellow Zinc Chromate paint, cut her up and posted her in place for some rough Woman Driver racing. 




























For the TOMY chassis to work all that was needed was a little Dremel work and Bam a real fast 55. Would have never though of doing this to the fragile AFX 55 wiindow post body but, these Dash bodies have extra tough pillars...yeah I know this is the convertible version...hahahahahahaha but, still the hardtop version of Dans 55s will surely take the beating of a TOMY crash..........BOOM BABY!



















Fletcher (age seven) got his turn next with this Dash Camaro on a T-Jet chassis. He knows now that a t-jet chassis is the screw on type. 

Yellow is his favorite color so, we dug this Dash Camaro out and then found all the decals we used on the same sheet from SLOTROD65. The winged eyeball was what caught his eye at first as, we flipped through the many piles of decals.



















Well these rims are the dualy repops that have been out for a while, rear tires are PVTs while the front are PVT t-jet skinneys. 

Both need a dip in some future to protect all the decals and shine them up.

The clear red windows are done up with a middle size Sharpie on the inside. I always let the ink dry completly for several days before dipping into future to prevent the ink from running.

Just move from side and keep checking from the outside for unwanted streaks...you don't want any clear showing but, a light spot here or there will not show up as the shadowing from the inside of the chassis will help hide that in most cases.

Yep these are going to get run ALOT! Something to keep the kids busy with untill Santa brings more stuff in a month. ho, ho, ho










These eyes are gooped in place and will be going back with a little more supporting goop tomarrow. Some Engine size Numbers in white on the hood still need to go on also....Vroooooooooooooooom!

Bob...building future slot car gernerations one kid at a time...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Then there is Dads car...*

Here is the newest Hooters Ghia almost all done up...GO BACK TO THE BOTTOM OF THE LAST PAGE TO SEE MY KIDS CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















Just need to put "ZILLA" in small white letters on the drivers side roof.

The tires are some Wierd Jack Blackwalls that I won off Coaches last charity auction that were donated by Partspig. I use the white wall Jack tires all the time but, for this race version the blackwalls worked perfect. Oink-ly Doink-ly and snort, snort-a-rific!

Bob...have another Hooters vehicle in the works now also...zilla


----------



## joegri

i,d hate to pull up to a red light and see that dude behind the wheel! i,ve seen that face before?


----------



## slotto

I dig the toothy grin Bob. nice.


----------



## slotrod65

Great work, as always. I LOVE the Camaro People Eater! Those googly eyes are just the ticket!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, wow, wow Bob... I need a 3 lane race track...Zilla!!! Good things come in threes, and you done proved it right here!!! Awesome bunch!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Dude, that's no dude...*



joegri said:


> i,d hate to pull up to a red light and see that dude behind the wheel! i,ve seen that face before?


... and I've seen that face before too. It's my sister-in-law. :drunk:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


I'd say this driver could clear a restaurant in a minute, no waiting and could eat all he wanted!!! RM
P.S. He does drive a cool looking car!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Bob great looking cars & some fun family racing to come. Finally got Zilla into a Hooter's Ghia - nice work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

In responce to the challenge, Penelope throw her purse in the back seat & headed to the shop to have the Mustang tuned up for the "Race for Pinks"










Her lawyer is checking on the legality? The stock Lifelike Mustang should be fast enough for the 55 Chevy convertible!! Classic: Ford vs Chevy Battle! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Let's have a fair race........GO*



XracerHO said:


> Bob great looking cars & some fun family racing to come. Finally got Zilla into a Hooter's Ghia - nice work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> In responce to the challenge, Penelope throw her purse in the back seat & headed to the shop to have the Mustang tuned up for the "Race for Pinks"
> 
> Her lawyer is checking on the legality? The stock Lifelike Mustang should be fast enough for the 55 Chevy convertible!! Classic: Ford vs Chevy Battle! ..RL


ROLMAO RL, 

Red Mustang! I........ uuuum WE love red.

Now I just need to teach Bree how to Double Clutch it....Go, Go, Go......

Chevy :woohoo: :wave: DING DING we have a winner!

Ford :woohoo:  Oh Dang you RED LIGHTed ........ 

How much money is in Penelopes Purse? We'll take that too Barnaby Jones.











Nice Mustang RL & the gal in pink and the purse in back are great touches of some real slot car building fun!

Bob...that is Classic Chevy vs Ford Battle (you had it backwards)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*This will let me know for sure if Ginger checks up on me in HT...LOL*



tjd241 said:


> ... and I've seen that face before too. It's my sister-in-law. :drunk:


WOW! Guess I'm lucky...My Sister-in-laws are HOTTIES! 

Bob...Just sayin'...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Girls in convertibles, huh? Nice, I always dug that. Ever since I put this young lady in this Thunderbird, I kinda pictured her as the girl from the Beach Boys' "Fun, Fun, Fun"...










--rick


----------



## bobhch

rick,

Hey Fun, Fun, Fun....Love it baby! Beach Boys need Beach Babes! 

MFP....my first try with a MFP car from Mad Max just flopped as I didn't like how it was turning out quality wise. Well this is my second idea below.










Was digging out some r/w/b water decals for it when JTslots called and we had a nice Chat. He does some nice stuff and hope he post up some pictures up on HT soon.

Time for Cub Scouts and then back home to try and get some more decals to lay down on this Ghia....hey these Ghias can run like Porsches...RIGHT? LOL

Bob...no girls will be driving this...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Pine Wood Derby 2011 in progress...*

Well Fletcher & I just got back from the Cub Scouts Pack Meeting and picked up this block of wood with wheels and nails. This is going to be a fun Father/Son build.










Fletcher and I put down some pencile marks that will get cut Monday at work. 
He has already come up with the idea of painting it green and making the top like a Football field. I suggested RF as a driver...YEAH Fletcher likes that idea too.

Bob...Rat Fink Football car in motion...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Well Fletcher & I just got back from the Cub Scouts Pack Meeting and picked up this block of wood with wheels and nails. This is going to be a fun Father/Son build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fletcher and I put down some pencile marks that will get cut Monday at work.
> He has already come up with the idea of painting it green and making the top like a Football field. I suggested RF as a driver...YEAH Fletcher likes that idea too.
> 
> Bob...Rat Fink Football car in motion...zilla


awww mannnn i havent done it in a LLOONNGG time!! thats alot of fun! i hope to do that one day with my son. enjoy the moment with him! time goes by fast! Hope he wins!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While your making your memories, that brings back some good ones for me!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*I need a fun build & this is it...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> While your making your memories, that brings back some good ones for me!!! RM


Hey Wes and Hilltop,

Will keep the Pinewood Derby build pictures coming as they happen and get some race day pictures posted up when that happens. 

Well this is what my MFP Ghia slot car looked like earlier today...










This is how it sits now...waiting for more decals.
Not trying to match the stripes perfect...just for fun on a different style body. 

Good water slide decal stripes over a nice yellow are the way to go.










Johnny Lighting made this AMX version in diecast recently. I got lucky and found 3 of them on the hooks for $2.00 each. 
Aaaaaaaaaaah part cars...hehehehehehe

Hey Rich Johnny Lightning stole your Mad Max Javelin idea ( this is an AMX but, close enough) and my MFP yellow car idea. 

I just want to take this diecast and make engine sounds and race it around on Fletchers road rug mat in his room...dang I can't wake him up now as it is late. lol

Vroooooooooom, Vroooooooooooooooom, Vroooooooooom...nice one JL!!










I tried to use an AFX Ford Escort but, it turned out pretty LAME and I just gave up on it a long time ago.

Will post more MFP pics as the build goes along. May have to paint a Javelin Yellow for the next one...yeah!

Also am going to try and mesh the yellow plastic hubcaps from the Diecast version onto some original t-jet rims.
Some carefull sanding & it might just work? They pop right out from the back side of the JL tire.










Bob...MFP yellow car lover...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Like the MFP cars, too & your Ghia is looking GREAT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Luck in the Pine Wood Derby & enjoy the father/son build! ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

sweet Bob.... cool idea!


----------



## bobhch

*Pine Wood Derby Day II*



XracerHO said:


> Like the MFP cars, too & your Ghia is looking GREAT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Luck in the Pine Wood Derby & enjoy the father/son build! ..RL


I cut the block down today on the Band Saw at work first thing this morning and cleaned it up on our belt sander earlier tonight. Fletcher got to use fine sand paper over the whole thing and help take Rat Fink out of his old ride.



















You are not going to believe what is going to happen next. Remember Flethcer is making the top of this car green and doing it up like a football field...oh yeah!

Bob...we made a mold tonight...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Man I am jealous!! You guys are having so MUCH FUN!! 

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

Go GO GO BOb zilla nice tune lol


----------



## bobhch

*The bigger the Rat...the better the Rat...*



WesJY said:


> Man I am jealous!! You guys are having so MUCH FUN!!
> 
> Wes


Hey Bud,

You can pick up a block with wheels for 5 bucks. Start building and I can sneek you in on a few passes down the track at the race next month.

No you cannot hide a battery inside the car with a TYCO chassis as a rear drive train... Wes NO,NO,NO :lol:

I have a "Nuther" Rat Fink that is bigger. Might have to cast it up for the driver for this instead. The Engine we are planning for this makes this Rat Fink look Teeny Tiney in scale. 

Well time to go pour our new Engine Mold. Vroooooooooooom, Vroooooooooom, Vrooooooooooom baby! 

Bob...Think PSI instead of HP...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Oh Noooooooooooo there goes Tokyo.....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*



fordcowboy said:


> Go GO GO BOb zilla nice tune lol


Our kids love that song...keep it in the car at all times!!

C'mon Russ I know you have a slot car Godzilla song in yah. LOL

Bob...he picks up a slot car and then he throws it back down...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool build Bob and Fletcher!!! I'm thinking one of those chromed Tooned Camaro engines sucking in some cool air, chrome pipes up the side??? Jus thinking...RM
P.S. I happen to know a dealer...


----------



## tjd241

I'm thinkin why not double-up.... You got a lot of real estate in the front yard!! :hat:










... a thing of beauty eh?


----------



## joegri

i knew the ratfink with a shifter would surface someday!!! there he is just like i remember him. seems to me i used to have a special paint that would turn to fuzz after it dried.big daddy roth would be proud.


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> I'm thinkin why not double-up.... You got a lot of real estate in the front yard!! :hat:
> 
> ... a thing of beauty eh?


Double Cool dragster Nuther!

Well in a bit you will all be able to see the Ball of an engine. The pipes are going to be simular to that picture you posted up Dave. White and up at an angle....old school baby!

Bob...350 PSI...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

tjd241 said:


> I'm thinkin why not double-up.... You got a lot of real estate in the front yard!! :hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... a thing of beauty eh?


hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## bobhch

*Loud Music and slot car buld time......there is nothing better!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...lol Bill

I know that the Hmmmmmmmmmmm means you had a POP in your brain about something. Go for it! 

Well the MFP car is still in the mix but, I had today off and decided to jump on this Charlies Angels sand van that had been stuck in my membrain for a while now.



















Got to talk to Fordcowboy earlier today and that was Great! Always enjoy talking on the phone to fellow slot car nuts.

Honda just called but, had to let me go as Mittens called. He is going to call me back...hello I am waiting. lol

This day off has been a blast. Slept in, ate well and am jamming out to Poison. 
"Don't want nothing but a good time"!!! My stereo can be loud...when everyone is gone. YES!!

Hey Honda you never called me back? Well I was able to detail the interior of this Charlies Angels Sand Van so, I forgive you.

All this needs now is a little head and a few stripes on the top and she will be ready for a clear coat...yeah!










Can you ever have to many Sand Vans..........I think not.

Bob...Rock on Everyone...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Would have hooked up with the Angels the first day if I was Charlie???*

Machine guns ready to go.....gonna get you too....another one bites the Dust.............ah

































Now for some either chrome or white rims and beefy tires in the rear.

Bob...ain't no angel...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!! Dont mess with Charlie's ANGELS!!! whooooo! Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

Bob you got the nut part right on me .lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out great Bob!! I like the machine gun out back!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotrod65

I am diggin' the "Girls with Guns"!


----------



## bobhch

*Yes Wes this is Sub Lime Green...*

Ding, Ding....Get your Coronas....Ding, Ding










Next it will be time to work up the interior on this. 










Am thinking yellow and white seats and Barak Obama as the driver.










These are some slotrod65 white number roundell decals with some Corona Extra fingernail decals on top of them. 

The palm trees are also fingernail decals picked up off the bay.

The Delivery Service decal is off of Slotrod65s "SNOW CONE" decal sheet...I love decals. 

Bob...


----------



## XracerHO

Bob prefer Dos Equis (XX) over Corona but really always like Your Sand Vans!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!! KEEP THEM COMING!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

KooooooooL sand vans Bobzilllla :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Is that metalflake pink or are my eyes wonky from looking at that hot pink color on this monitor? :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

For some reason, I feel this uncontrollable urge to eat a whole key lime pie, and I don't know why... :freak: Looks great Bob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Darn fine lookin' coupla Sand Vans, Bob, that's for sure!!


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> KooooooooL sand vans Bobzilllla :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Is that metalflake pink or are my eyes wonky from looking at that hot pink color on this monitor? :freak:


Nope Doba I didn't use metalflake Pink on this one. I did that on a Joez build several years back with litte girly flowers all over it...lol

Thanks for all the comments on these fun to build little Sand Vans. 

Will keep making them untill I run out...that aint happening anytime soon. 

Bob...eat a whole key lime pie slotcarman...BUuuuuuuuuRP...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Always a fun thread to check out! Cool stuff Zilla!


----------



## bobhch

*Ready for some Future now...*

Barak O'Corona is taking this buggy out for a spin. 










Ma, Ma, Ma, Ma, Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Corona.

Bob...Love putting little heads in these Sand Vans...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!! Yeah real life President OBAMA is a LOSER and a DRUNK!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yo bama!!!!!!!! Where ya goin' with that Corona in your hand.... :lol: Looking great Bob... still want some key lime pie... Zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Bob...he's definetly the sand van man builder...zila, those Corana decals look very cool. "You put the lime in the..." Oh, wait, I think you got it right BZ, "You put the nut in the lime van" , jus sayn...RM


----------



## Rolls

Make a super cool custom?? If it's a Sand Van, then Bob can!!! He' s the Sand Van Man with a Plan! Fun and cool!!


----------



## slotto

Just hope he doesn't drive it into the ditch. LOL


----------



## joegri

wow zilla i bet you did,nt think the corona van would create such a political stir. last time i checked there was 2wars going on, the economy was in the ditch and the previous administration had already started bailing out the bankers and wall street after letting them run ruffshod over us . yes that was all before this man took office. if you dont like him or his policies maybe try running somebody that has a pulse and a half term govenor. sorry fellas i did,nt want to weigh in, but seems there are some unnessary shots taken.i,ll have 1 of those corona,s maybe 2!! liken the lime sandy zilla!


----------



## bobhch

*this is a double signature post...*

Hey Guys thanks for all the comments on the Corona van. 

Joegri,

Just put Obama in the Sand Van because, he looks happy in there. I mean look at him smile. 

If it was me as President in these times this Sand Van would be Black -n- Jack Daniels.

Prez...zilla says,"fire up the jet were outa here...Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssh London, Rome, Spain, England, Japan.....Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssssh 99 bottles of beer on the wall....lol"

Bob...Can't remember the last time I had a drink...zilla










Just had to show this lime van one more time with the T-Jet chassis and White Tomy rims.

Put some large PVTs in the rear (need to order more of these as I only got one set last order to check them out)

The front rims are mounted on the Tomy stock front axle with springs on both side to keep the tires centered and away from the pickup shoes.

Bob...need to make more sand vans...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*better late than never...*

Several years ago Neal sent me a few custom bodies that he had casted up. 

I fudged up one of these Willy Woodies and am just now getting back to this one. 










The inside of this got painted black to shadow the cut out windows on the drivers side.



















Doba you know I don't like to paint this type of window...Wheew somehow managed to pull it off this time.










This will be getting a Beach Cruiser look to it with a surfboard and who knows what else?

Bob...This is going to be another fun one...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SSSWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT!! 

Wes


----------



## joegri

i dig the use of the poster putty and just recently started to employ it. ,im sure ya got a crew to ride inside this buggie! can,t wait to see this 1. lets see plenty of room for 6 trouble makers! whats in that head von zilla? lookin cool n i,ll be followin along.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Oh that is COOL. I tried something along those lines a while back... Hacked the nose off a MM Willys and took apart a Hot Wheels woody, but I never got anything to line up. Now I gotta go revisit that...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

I snagged a couple of them Willys Woodies from Neal too. One is sitting on the bench waiting for a good day. I also got a couple of Neal's old Lincoln Woodies too. He really did a great job putting them together. Now that he's retired, I hope he goes full tilt into resin casting again. You did a great job with the wood Bob. :thumbsup::thumbsup: That was one of the hold ups with mine. Hard to decide what to paint first! :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Gotta agree, the Woodie wood is looking good!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, you sure did a great job on the wood & really put the Wood in Woodie! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

This is shaping up to be another awesome "zilla" build to get to the beach and " hang 10"
keep up the great work. Tom


----------



## pshoe64

*Jan and Dean would be proud*

He's got a '41 Wagon and they call it a Woodie, Surf City here we come!

Too cool Zilla!

-Paul


----------



## videojimmy

like butter...you're on a roll Bob.
GREAT work...love the Corna sandvan.. 
another masterpiece in a LONG line of amazing Zilla-vans


----------



## bobhch

*Lots of other builds that are almost finished comming soon...*

Thanks everyone but, she aint done yet...

Slotcarman,

Just painted the inset wood grain panels all first. Dark Leather Testors and a small brush with little paint on it. Just dabed it lightly over the white to get a nice woodgrain effect.

Then a different brown for the outline. Black were needed and next will figure out the hood and front fenders. Am digging this little Woody & will be a blast to run on Las Zillas Speedway (under construction as we speek).

Next the body color...one of the rear fenders has already gotten a Ivory paint job on it. 

Will be warming up to 50 by thursday and hope to get some painting Phsssssssssssssssssht-ing in if the weather holds out?  Please weather be good for a short bit...Phssssssssssssssssssssssht.

Have a Cub Scout meeting to get ready for tommarow as it is my turn to lead Fletchers Tiger Cubs.

Bob...need more slot build time...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Know what you mean Bob, hope to get a little heat here this weekend. May be able to get a couple bodies coated this weekend and have some detail work for the following weeks.  Fingers crossed! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great job on the Corona SandVan that is a great build !
:thumbsup:Glad you got to the Willys Woody it looks like it will come out great I am so proud of you !! If there is more enthusiasm for the Willys Woody I may consider doing a new mold.

Am completing 4 projects that just need some decaling & will post tomorrow if possible.

:thumbsup:Happy new year to all & hope all have a more prosperous one that 2010 :wave:



Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Mullet Race Team 2011....*

I wasn't going to dip this rust bucket of a Mullet Beer race car in Future but, with so many decals it seemed futile to try and just future each of the decals individualy.


























Neal,

I plan on finishing up the wood detail on the Willys Woody today and then get the top painted black. 

The next step for the Woody will be to future all the painted detail. Once the future has dried enough it will get masked off for a front end Phsssssssssssssht-ing in the color "_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _"?

Bob...Happy New Years to all...zilla


----------



## joegri

jeez that dude drivin looked like a guy a saw today drivin yellan and some kid asleep at a red light. don,t piss that guy off!!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Hey Bob have you posted a group photo of your customs lately? You have some wacked out cool stuff.

Here is a link that has great reference material that I like.

http://www.showrods.com/home_page_links/gallery.html


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, talk about a wicked link!! Thanks Goose!!! That just cranked my imagination up to high gear! :freak:


----------



## bobhch

CTSV OWNER said:


> Hey Bob have you posted a group photo of your customs lately? You have some wacked out cool stuff.
> 
> Here is a link that has great reference material that I like.
> 
> http://www.showrods.com/home_page_links/gallery.html


What slotcarman said...Wooooah I just checked out a bunch of those cars....Orbatron and all the others...whooooah baby!

Bob...thanks for that AWESUM link CTSV...zilla


----------



## 706hemi

nuts as always!!!!!! happy new year mate, take it easy, tony


----------



## win43

Very cool stuff Zilla Dude.


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey zilla! looks like someone's been using your ideas...

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TJET-CUS...110628722605?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19c1fc57ad

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TJET-CUS...150539614197?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item230cdc37f5

(item #s 110628722605 and 150539614197 if the links don't cooperate)

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Huckleberry hound!!! LOL!!! Wish I thought of that! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Wacked out cool stuff...that is the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me. lol*



ParkRNDL said:


> hey zilla! looks like someone's been using your ideas...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TJET-CUS...110628722605?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19c1fc57ad
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TJET-CUS...150539614197?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item230cdc37f5
> 
> (item #s 110628722605 and 150539614197 if the links don't cooperate)
> 
> --rick


rick,

Thanks for posting these Auctions up. I like the Sand Van (not enough to bid though) and have a customized version of the sand van body to fit a TYCO project in the works. Who knows when I will get to it?Someday every chassis will have a Dune Buggy body made for it....Buhahahahahhahahahaha

The Rat Fink car is what the "now hard to find" Rat Fink body comes with. Nuther Dave sent me my first one of these WAAAAAAAAY back in my early Hobby Talk days. Thanks Dave! :thumbsup:

As I have stated before anyone here on HT is Very Welcome to use any of my build ideas. Life is short and I have learned alot of my "HOW TO BUILD IT" from others here on HT. 

The use of ho or larger heads and stuff just fell into my lap several years ago when I started to pick up a few of the Horror & Hero Clix figures at my local Comic Book Store. (GHOST RIDER RULES!!)



CTSV OWNER said:


> Hey Bob have you posted a group photo of your customs lately? You have some wacked out cool stuff.
> 
> Here is a link that has great reference material that I like.
> 
> http://www.showrods.com/home_page_links/gallery.html


Hey CTSV OWNER,

Someone did a thread on group pictures of Hobby Talker builds a while back I posted pictures up but, did a group picture and it was hard to see all the little guys. 

Maybee I can do small groups of pictures of my builds here. Who knows just seeing the pictures of them may spark more builds in my head? Like the 10 or 20 on my bench right now. lol Hope this never ends...

CTSV you and slotto have inspired me in my C-Cab / VW Ghia build as of late. Styrene has got me thinking...Hmmmmmmmmm Slott has me wanting to put in an Iron Cross window in the back....oh I have an idea that hopefully will work and get posted up here when it happens.

Great link...www.showrods.com is AWESUM!

Bob...look for your ideas in my builds soon...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know Bob, the way you go through sand vans, and as much as you like your iron crosses, it might be worth the silicone to cast up the roof with the back windows filled in, and then mill the iron crosses out of a resin roof. Resin is way more forgiving than the plastic AW uses for the SV roof. You can then either resin cast the roof with the iron crosses and make them whenever you want some. This give you the option for other custom windows... moon eyes maybe? port holes? no windows? You name it! Something to think about... income tax return time is coming......:wave:

P.S. I would use the stock windshield the sand vans come with, unless you have an alternative in mind. I wonder if brass U channel is available in a small enough size to use as pillars, and then a simple rectangle of either CD lens cover (clear or colored) for the glass... I do know brass tubing comes as small as 1/16th ID. Careful dremeling might open up a "glass" slot". Sorry, just an after thought...


----------



## bobhch

*Molding a C-Cab*



slotcarman12078 said:


> You know Bob, the way you go through sand vans, and as much as you like your iron crosses, it might be worth the silicone to cast up the roof with the back windows filled in, and then mill the iron crosses out of a resin roof. Resin is way more forgiving than the plastic AW uses for the SV roof. You can then either resin cast the roof with the iron crosses and make them whenever you want some. This give you the option for other custom windows... moon eyes maybe? port holes? no windows? You name it! Something to think about... income tax return time is coming......:wave:
> 
> P.S. I would use the stock windshield the sand vans come with, unless you have an alternative in mind. I wonder if brass U channel is available in a small enough size to use as pillars, and then a simple rectangle of either CD lens cover (clear or colored) for the glass... I do know brass tubing comes as small as 1/16th ID. Careful dremeling might open up a "glass" slot". Sorry, just an after thought...


slotcarman,

Hey I like the way you think...was trying earlier today to cut out an Iron Cross like slotto did for the back of a Sand Van C-Cab. I failed terribly 

Slotto I now know how hard it is to try and cut a Iron Cross out of styrene. My next idea is to find a piece of jewlry or something with a Iron Cross already cut out and put it in place for casting.

Let's just say that my Ghia/Sand Van C-Cab crumbled to pieces. I have a NEW Smooth-on kit and even more Mold rubber left over from my last one. You know filling in and casting up my own Sand Van C-Cab is a good idea. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm might try it.

Back to project Ghia.... the top got ripped off, traced the Ghias empty passenger area onto a thin sheet of styrene, gooped it in place and it is now taking on yet a new form. Hope this Ghia idea works. 










This Ghia with no top started out as the original STOMPER in sublime green. It got the top stomped (bent window post) and came back to me from AS 51. STOMPER II was made and sent back but, this STOMPER has been a stuborn little guy. Am determined to make something cool out of this yet.

P.S.

On the front window section of the C-Cab: This is a tricky DEAL-A-MAH-JOB-Y. I have some thin clear red, orange, yellow plastic that could be used for windows but, as you stated it would require a slide in style aproach. Will have to think about this...Hmmmmmmmmmmm Well that may work or I could just cast the window and paint the silver on the sides as AW does. Then I have very thin black stripping tape that could be cut to size in black and applied.

Would always paint the C-Cab so, removing the SAND VAN lettering would be put into play for my master. Am thinking that it would need a smooth coat of paint & a nice rubbing compound buff before casting. To cold to paint in Nebraska right now. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, brrrrrrrrrrrr, freaking brrrrrrrrrr

There are still a whole bunch of projects on my bench that are near finishing up so, will go ahead with them and think about this for a later date.

Bob...I gotta move on & come back to this project later...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Made in U.S.A. styrene*

I just wanted to throw this out here. These are ODDS & ENDS Item #9002 bags of Styrene that I keep in my slot room.

Just thought with all the Slotto & CTSV OWNER styrene builds someone might want to know that something like this is available at Hobby Stores or online.


























I picked these up for a song and a dance. This Hobby store never changes there old prices so, I picked up one for $5.99 & the other for $6.99. They mark up the new and leave the old prices on! A bargain any way you look at these big bags.

There is a bunch of stuff in here and the bags are pretty big. It says 8 oz Assortment.

There were a bunch of real thin peices of styrene also that came in handy for making a front German style License plate for my VW Thing project.

Will have to mess around with some slotto type build one of these days. I got the stuff. Just need to get the bonding slovent now.

Bob...back to some VW builds now...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> I just wanted to throw this out here. These are ODDS & ENDS Item #9002 bags of Styrene that I keep in my slot room.
> 
> Just thought with all the Slotto & CTSV OWNER styrene builds someone might want to know that something like this is available at Hobby Stores or online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked these up for a song and a dance. This Hobby store never changes there old prices so, I picked up one for $5.99 & the other for $6.99. They mark up the new and leave the old prices on! A bargain any way you look at these big bags.
> 
> There is a bunch of stuff in here and the bags are pretty big. It says 8 oz Assortment.
> 
> There were a bunch of real thin peices of styrene also that came in handy for making a front German style License plate for my VW Thing project.
> 
> Will have to mess around with some slotto type build one of these days. I got the stuff. Just need to get the bonding slovent now.
> 
> Bob...back to some VW builds now...zilla




Now that is an awsome idea to sell it like that!!! I never seen a hobbytown

I will google to see where there is one. I could sure use a bag of that!!


----------



## slotto

Yep, that's the good stuff! Evergreen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*I have a 1/1 scale Honda Element also...*

Here is a Mini Remote Control Honda Element body that I mounted on a Machron slot car chassis tonght. 

Oh YEAH...this could possibly be the FIRST EVER Honda Element slot car in the world? It won't be my last as long as the worlds resin supply holds out.

Used a thin saw blade in my Dremel to cut off the Body mounts from a real cheesy looking Machron Nascar body. Then Super Glued them in place. Kinda like Hilltop does his screwdriver body mounts for AFX.

































I drive a 2006 Honda Element in Atomic Blue in 1/1 scale. Love it! Suicide doors, tons of head room, Super Loud Stock Stereo, Seats fold down flat for large hauling area, Rear seats can come out or hook up out of the way, the rear tire cover doubles as a table with the leg option purchased, the Wife & kids love it & it is just plain fun to drive.

First there was the 2003 Sunset Orange Pearl that got picked up with low miles & was the car lot owners Wifes car.

















Then I traded in the 2003 for a New 2006 with painted panels. Yep the quarter panels are painted plastic. No Rust!

Someone helped me clear the headlights, have added a billet grill to this one now also, 18s in the summer and 16s for the winter, tinted windows, had another ELEMENT custom door stripe put on, custom matched blue painted rear tailight covers, optional factory carpet floormats, Optional storage armrest, Summer the bra goes on and in the winter it comes off & GOT FUNK lisence plates. Yo-whats up Homey...lol

















Now I need to find a bunch of Machron Chassis because, I am casting this Bad Boy up!!! Can you say "Honda Dealership on my layout?" Yep gonna have a big HONDA sign.

Bob...Hank (yes the Hankster of HT) do you still have your Element?...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEEETTT!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Perfect fit on that chassis! Looks great, open up that dealership Bob!:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

When you get to the 5th one, Bruce Willis, Milla Jovovich and Chris Tucker will be over for a signing party!!! :tongue: :lol: :hat:  :jest:


Great find on the Element, Bob!!!! I know how much you love yours, so it's really sweet that you got one in HO scale too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok that's AWESOME. i have some Zip Zaps type bodies squirreled away in the project box, guess it's time to give them a second look...

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'm not into toasters but that is still pretty cool. 













(Just givin' ya a hard time BZ )

Great work fitting the chassis in there :thumbsup: . . . does an HP7 fit pretty good?


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the Element. And it even has a HOOTERS chassis. Way to go. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sooo cool to have a slot of your daily ride.:thumbsup::hat::thumbsup::hat::thumbsup::hat::thumbsup:

I am still waiting and looking for a chevy Astro Van myself in white I love my van. 179,000 miles and runs amazing.


----------



## Rolls

Element-ary, my dear Zilla.   

Very cool, Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters rules...*



bobhch said:


> I cut the block down today on the Band Saw at work first thing this morning and cleaned it up on our belt sander earlier tonight. Fletcher got to use fine sand paper over the whole thing and help take Rat Fink out of his old ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to believe what is going to happen next. Remember Flethcer is making the top of this car green and doing it up like a football field...oh yeah!
> 
> Bob...we made a mold tonight...zilla


Busy................Heck yeah! 

So the first thing you need to do on your way home from work on Friday is to buy 50 HOOTERS WINGS (4 ranch packs also) and bring them home to your family. Leftovers are great...still have wing breath right now. 

Loaded up some green paint in the airbrush and Fletcher practiced a bit and then shot the whole thing himself D Very proud Dad here!).

Next we let the paint sit for a few days and then we masked it off and shot the sides Flat White. Added the football (3 thermostat wire holes drilled and posted and then Superglued in very well. This will be the engine...need to add the blower and some headers. 

To get this glossy finish...you guessed it...Future Floor Coating was brushed on yesterday.

Tomarrow we drill and add weight to this GO BIG RED Nebraska wood machine. 5 oz is the Max. 

I am going to start my car for the open class Monday after work and that is a 7oz weight max. Yeah busy, busy, busy & fun, fun fun...

This morning we debured and sanded the axles, put on the tires, added graphite and took it in this morning for a pre wieghing in. Next Saturday is the race! We are going in for the win...hopefully. The competition is tough as this will include all the kids from Gretna Cub Scouts.

To give you an idea of how many kids this is let me say this. Gretna is one of the 3 largest Popcorn sellers in the UNITED STATES. There are 3 Elementary schools in our little town with another one on the way. Usualy you have a Pack per school I believe but, not so here in the little town of Gretna...hahahaha. 

The #3 car is my Pinewood derby car from 1973. My Dad is a retired Draftsman of the Corps of Engineers & a perfectionist. We recieved the 1rst place trophy for Craftsmanship. 










Just went downstairs and ran this Element for the first time a little bit ago. 
:woohoo: Ooooooooooh man this thing is fast and handles great. Looking forwards to making a LOT more of these....ALOT MORE!! 

Soooooooooooooo now I am going to go down stairs and and clay up this Honda Element body to make the Female half of my 2 part mold. 

It will take 6 hours for the mold rubber to cure. Then will remove the clay, put the body back, add more legos and pour the Male mold. 

If all goes as planned there should be a 5th Element by Sunday afternoon slotcarman. lol


















If anyone has any good running Machron chassis that they would be interested in tradding me please PM me. See picture above of Chassis...it doesn't have to be orange. 

Will try and remeber to take some pictures of some of the other Pinewood Derby cars during car turn in Friday and at the race Saturday next week. There was a real neat Hummer, a police car and saw some other neat works in progress at the pre wiegh in earlier today. Lots of Kewl stuff and can't wait to watch Fletcher race soon!! Gooooooooooooo Son Go!!

Bob...Lets go racing...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Save a little room for weight Bob, and glue a "lucky" penny underneath!! Might not help, but then again.... You never know!!  Looking great Fletcher!!! :thumbsup[::thumbsup: I have a pack racing champion here, don't ask me how I did it.. Maybe the lucky penny helped? 

That #3 is insanely cool!!! Perfectionist is putting it mildly!! Wow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Save a little room for weight Bob, and glue a "lucky" penny underneath!! Might not help, but then again.... You never know!!  Looking great Fletcher!!! :thumbsup[::thumbsup: I have a pack racing champion here, don't ask me how I did it.. Maybe the lucky penny helped?
> 
> That #3 is insanely cool!!! Perfectionist is putting it mildly!! Wow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Pack Champion....WOW! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Will try the penny deal for sure.

The silver painted wire coat hanger trick is a slick idea also. Learned alot from my Dad.

















It is safe to say my Dad is a Car Nut also...

Bob...Yes that is putting it mildly lol...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one good looking Pinewood Hot Rod racer Bob...don't think they make those wheels any more...zilla. I see a lot of cool engineered ideas on that one - filler caps, windshield, radius bars, exhaust ports, etc. . I've got my kid's Pinewood racers parked upstairs in the display case myself...Ahwwww Good times!!! RM

P.S. Good luck in the competion, Go Fletcher!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Claying up the Honda for casting the Female part of a 2 part mold...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's one good looking Pinewood Hot Rod racer Bob...don't think they make those wheels any more...zilla. I see a lot of cool engineered ideas on that one - filler caps, windshield, radius bars, exhaust ports, etc. . I've got my kid's Pinewood racers parked upstairs in the display case myself...Ahwwww Good times!!! RM
> 
> P.S. Good luck in the competion, Go Fletcher!!!


Yep the wheels are way different from 1973...Good Times Next Saturday!!!

Thought I'd share some claying pictures of the Honda Element getting done up right now.

On any opening you want to keep the clay to the INSIDE EDGE of the body you are casting up.
 This will be where your 2 molds will meet and leave flashing that will need to be removed with an EX-Acto knife.

Why? Simply because this will let you remove the flashing from the inside of the body where you won't take any chances of removing any outter fender detail. 










One side is almost done & off to do the other side now.










This is what it looks like before I take a wood rounded paintbrush end to scrape out the clay in the last picture below.

Will build up a little bit more clay on the bottom and stick it in my Lego mold box. 
I use legos to give the Male & Female joining parts a place to lock in after the mold is poured to keep them in the right alighnment during the resin set up process.










Lastly will wipe body completly clean of any fingerprints before pouring the rubber latex for the first half of the mold. 

6 hours later I will remove the clay, put the body back and pour the second half of the mold. 

Joez told me a great mixture to keep the 2 different mold flats from welding together during the making of the SECOND mold half. 
Just put some very slightly watered down liquid dish soap on any LATEX that is showing after the body has been put back in.

This is my first non-T-Jet body with snap on body mounts & it's not even for an AFX chassis....Whoed a thunk that? Next time maybe

Took some extra time to tapper the edges around the body mounts. This will let the body come out of the mold easier and not put extra wear or tear on the mold.

Bob...Look Mom no screws...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

BZ,

I rub a thin film of Vasoline around the mold before putting the body back in to pour the 2nd part of the mold. Prevents the silicone from bonding and it wipes off fairly easy. 

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I always love good intel from the front lines.


----------



## bobhch

*Just poured the first half of the mold...*



pshoe64 said:


> BZ,
> 
> I rub a thin film of Vasoline around the mold before putting the body back in to pour the 2nd part of the mold. Prevents the silicone from bonding and it wipes off fairly easy.
> 
> -Paul


Great Idea Paul...I have read about the Vasaline before and will give it a shot this time.

Doba,

My intel comes from a bunch of others on the front line at HT. I just had to store that intel in my nogin. 

Here is a link below that has some great information. 

I use Smooth-on resin (they make a kit) but, there are many other resins out there just as good.

http://www.alumilite.com/HowTos/SquishMold.cfm

Hope some more people decided to dive in and try this.
Driving a car you casted from liquid resin is a BLAST!

Bob...easy clean up is GOOD...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Memories! Plus a great looking Honda. Make some extras Bob, :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Got a strange feeling we're gonna see a real "Bad Element " out on the HO tracks real soon !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Rolls

Sweet green phissssting by the boy!! Good luck to you and Fletcher in the races with that cool car.


----------



## slotto

cool Honda! I love to convert things that aren't meant to be a slotcar to a slotcar.


----------



## bobhch

*Having a fun-day on Sun-day casting...*

pshoe64,

Hey the Vasoline to keep the two molds from sticking together worked very well. :thumbsup: Thanks and will use this from now on...

Woke up this morning at 7:00 am Nebraska time to pour the Latex for the Male part of the Honda Element mold, 
ate breakfast with some of our good friends & thier kids and 
waited untill the Latex set up. It is set up now. 

Am now pouring some Elements. Slotcarman has got me pushing for the FIFTH ELEMENT now.  The First Element is done!

Put some masking tape on these for just a bit after they come out to help put some presure on the body mounts so, they will hold the chassis well.










Next will be a yellow one for Fletcher and then a Pink one for our Daughter Bree...better make another Pink one for Mittens too.

Bob...Back to the casting room...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man oh man is that cool. Any chance I can add one to my fleet??:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey Bob I want you to know you've inspired me. I've always wanted to try my hand at casting. I have read a hundred times from I don't know how many places about how to do a two-part mold and I never was able to wrap my brain around how it works. Reading your post above, and also the Alumilite link you posted, it finally clicked. I am dying to try this now. Problem is now I also have a million questions--

1. Just to get started, can I get a kit at a local store like Hobby Lobby, or do I have to order stuff online?
2. How do you prep the body? I know if it's a diecast and the paint is shot, the chips will show, so it has to have a good coat of paint with some finish work if necessary... but if it's a diecast with good paint, can you just cast it that way? Do you have to coat it with something before making the mold to keep the silicone from sticking to it?
3. What kind of clay and where do you get it?
4. How big does the Lego box have to be? I mean, how much room between the subject and the box? Or to put it another way, how thick should the mold walls be? I figure there's a happy medium between making the mold too thin/weak and wasting lots of silicone...

Jeez I feel like a little kid waiting to get the toy he just saw on TV. I'm sure there will be more questions...

--rick

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*A Marchon Chassis is needed for this one...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Man oh man is that cool. Any chance I can add one to my fleet??:wave:


Joe,

Yep...just PM me your addy and I will send one out. Will PM you in just a second...Thanks & glad you like it!

I would like to cast up as many of these as possible before promising any more bodies to anyone. The mold could go bad and also my time is limited to cast a bunch of these right now as, Fletcher & I are getting ready for the Pine Wood Derby next Saturday.

Still need to by a block of wood for my own car to race against a few of the Dads in the Open Class. Busy..........busy..........busy.......

Just feel beter about actualy having a bunch made up before trading or what ever for them.

Bob...


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> hey Bob I want you to know you've inspired me. I've always wanted to try my hand at casting. I have read a hundred times from I don't know how many places about how to do a two-part mold and I never was able to wrap my brain around how it works. Reading your post above, and also the Alumilite link you posted, it finally clicked. I am dying to try this now. Problem is now I also have a million questions--
> 
> 1. Just to get started, can I get a kit at a local store like Hobby Lobby, or do I have to order stuff online?
> 2. How do you prep the body? I know if it's a diecast and the paint is shot, the chips will show, so it has to have a good coat of paint with some finish work if necessary... but if it's a diecast with good paint, can you just cast it that way? Do you have to coat it with something before making the mold to keep the silicone from sticking to it?
> 3. What kind of clay and where do you get it?
> 4. How big does the Lego box have to be? I mean, how much room between the subject and the box? Or to put it another way, how thick should the mold walls be? I figure there's a happy medium between making the mold too thin/weak and wasting lots of silicone...
> 
> Jeez I feel like a little kid waiting to get the toy he just saw on TV. I'm sure there will be more questions...
> 
> --rick
> 
> --rick


rick,

I sent you a pm...Sounds like you have thougth about this for a while. 

You will have a blast with the whole casting process..."POP" that was the sound of another body you just casted coming out of the mold. 


1. Just to get started, can I get a kit at a local store like Hobby Lobby, or do I have to order stuff online?

1. I have always ordered Smooth-On kits as they have almost everything you need to start except for the cups and mixing sticks.

I know some people can find Alumilite kits at Hobby Stores or online also. There are several good brands out there. I know which one I use and just have stuck with that one...doh Don't want to come off as a salesman here. What I use has worked for me but, don't be afraid to use another brand...just get a starter kit and go, go, go. What is the worse thing that could happen? Any mistakes are learning gooves....don't worry!! Getting ready to buy my 5th kit. You can cast alot of bodies and stuff from a kit.

2. How do you prep the body? I know if it's a diecast and the paint is shot, the chips will show, so it has to have a good coat of paint with some finish work if necessary... but if it's a diecast with good paint, can you just cast it that way? Do you have to coat it with something before making the mold to keep the silicone from sticking to it?

2. Well if you are casting off an original slot car body...you must clean it as well as possible first. Anything on the body will show up in your casting...scratches, finger prints, breaks, etc....you get wha you put into the mold.

I have not casted a diecast yet....someday so, someone else may have the answer to this part.

Silicone will not stick to anything but itself. So as in a post earlier in this thread (not very far back) you need to use Vasoline or something that will keep the 1rst and 2 mold halves from sticking together...that would mean that your main body would be locked inside of your mold with no way out...not good 


3. What kind of clay and where do you get it?

3. Plain modeling clay...the type that comes in rectangles and never hardens up. Any craft store will have it. Big stores like Target, Wally World and such may have it too? It will leave a greasy film on your hands. you will need to take a soft rag (like a cloth diaper) to make sure the outside of body is clean from any finger prints & film from the clay.

Pick up some clear disposable cups, popsickle sticks and masking tape also.


4. How big does the Lego box have to be? I mean, how much room between the subject and the box? Or to put it another way, how thick should the mold walls be? I figure there's a happy medium between making the mold too thin/weak and wasting lots of silicone...

4. I first build up the botom of my box with the flat, skinney type legos. You can put smaller ones together and link them from the botom if needed to get the right size.

When building the 2 dot wide lego box the longer your legos the beter but, you can used the basic blocks and small square 4 dot total blocks as well. You just need to build a sturdy box. Sure you may get a little bit of the mold material to seap through the seams but, that is no problem and cleans up by just picking those pieces of quickly with your fingers after demolding it.

Now stick your body on your lego base and build the walls around the body so that it is 2 dots wide all the way around. Just like the thicknes of a normal regular lego. That will be enough room. 

My mold box was 5 legos high for this body. You want the body to be about 1 lego block higher than the body after it has been set in the box with clay under neath it to secure it to the base.

After you get the first Female part of the mold made. Then take your legos apart a bit to get the mold out and remove the body. Remove the clay, clean body, put body back in the mold you just made with out any clay in it.

Now put your mold back in the legos and build up your mold box 2 or 3 more legos high with the base now removed (you don't realy need it anymore). put a layer of Vasoline on all the latex mold material you see so your molds don't stick together.

Now pour your next batch of latex to make your 2nd Male part of your mold.

Here are a few things extra to think about.

Suplies: Clear disposable palstic cups. Very tiny ones to mix your resin. Larger ones to mix your Latex for your molds. First pour your part A and part B into equal parts in 2 different cups. Then mix (with with cheap wooden tounge depresers and smaller popsicle sticks for resin) the 2 parts together in a larger cup. Then take that cup and move it into another cup and mix it again to make sure you have a good mix on your latex. You don't need to double cup the resin for your bodies.

I use Smooth-On so, I only know the mix time and amounts for that resin. Everything is 50/50. With the kit they sell it takes 6 hours for each half of your mold to cure. 

The resin for you body is 50/50 mix and takes 60 seconds to mix and then pour it in. You have a short time to pour it in after the 60 seconds and squish your mold. 

I put masking tape around my molds after I squish them. One going around one way and one going around the other. I have peices of tape hanging off the edge of my table before hand. This helps hold the mold together and the tape that is over the resin that was squished out will also get removed when you take it off which will help clean up your mold faster. 20 minuites set time and then demold body. 

Clean mold real well for the next use. I use a tooth brush for the outside and the inside stays pretty clean. Just smack it on your palm a couple of times after body gets removed and look inside to see it it is clean...probably is.

This seems like alot of information (IT IS...lol :lol but, it will get easier. Also Smooth-On Comes with an instructional DVD in the kit and a paper short version to help you along as you go. 

I will post up some pictures of the suplies I use tomarrow for a visual aid. 
Right now it is back to casting more bodies....Going on the FIFTH ELEMENT now. 

Bob....So simple even a cave man can do it...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*I have more want to do than time right now.....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



1976Cordoba said:


> I'm not into toasters but that is still pretty cool.
> 
> (Just givin' ya a hard time BZ )
> 
> Great work fitting the chassis in there :thumbsup: . . . does an HP7 fit pretty good?


Well I have a bunch of those TYCO $3.00 Chassis from Matel. Yes they fit the wheelbase the same as MARCHON. So, not right now but, maybe down the road a new mold will get made up for that? Not sure as I just picked up a few MARCHRON chassis in yellow and orange from tubtrack today to make a bunch of fun runners. 

Realy like the way these MARCHON chassis handle on my layout...fast and smooth. I thing thier rims and tires are a little bigger also to fill these wheel wells pretty good. 

l love driving t-jets & AFX cars even more now that Nuther Dave has talked me into putting some cork in the corners to slide out a bit. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Haw! Sometimes Fletcher and I like to take a TOMY SRT, TYCO or other fast car around for some neck breaking laps...zoom, zoom baby!

Am actualy thinking of casting up a TYCO semi with a longer AFX 5th wheel to allow me to haul my AFX trailers around in. Another Idea is to make a base for the AFX Semi that will fit a Tomy SRT?

The Tyco Semi is more affordable at $3.00 a pop for chassis right now so, the SRT deal may get put off. I love to run semi trucks with trailers too.

Bob...I need waaaay more time to get all this done...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can I ask where do you get those 3 dollar chassis? I now have a need for them as to some of the bodies I have been working on lately will require a few of them I could use like 8 of them.

Thanks in advance for the lead??


----------



## bobhch

*zoom, zoom*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Can I ask where do you get those 3 dollar chassis? I now have a need for them as to some of the bodies I have been working on lately will require a few of them I could use like 8 of them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the lead??


I found this link in a thread on the second page of Hobby Talk "General Discusion" about Mattel 2.99 Chassis towards the top.

Just order 6 and click on ADD TO CART...then give information. It has worked for me many of a time. :thumbsup:

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225

You can order 6 at a time. They give a phone number 1-800 if you want to order more but, have never tried that. I just order 6 of them now and then. 

Bob...hope this helps...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

ok check this out...

i have a bunch of potential casting projects.










the 4 in the foreground are all the right length for LWB Tjet chassis, the Chevy cop car back there would need to be shortened somehow. the BMW 2002 is missing a rear bumper. i hate to cut up the Monza; it's a Zylmex diecast which is hard to find and it's in pretty nice shape. the 240Z and the Chevy van I have no problems cutting... i have nicer examples of both.

but here are the ones that have been calling to me:










Mark IV:










and Mark V:










guess what? the Dremel got the better of me, I couldn't stop myself:




























man. i have GOT to get me some resin casting stuff. i hope this isn't too ambitious for a first project. i think i'm gonna try to do it like an Aurora Mustang, with the roof/windows cast as a separate clear piece... hey, is the process the same for casting clear stuff?

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG Rick!!! Those would be smoking hot!!!!! I love real cars on the slot track. I hope your venture goes as planned and we will all be following you.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I love the stinking lincolns!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

bobhch said:


> I found this link in a thread on the second page of Hobby Talk "General Discusion" about Mattel 2.99 Chassis towards the top.
> 
> Just order 6 and click on ADD TO CART...then give information. It has worked for me many of a time. :thumbsup:
> 
> https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225
> 
> You can order 6 at a time. They give a phone number 1-800 if you want to order more but, have never tried that. I just order 6 of them now and then.
> 
> Bob...hope this helps...zilla




You are the man Bob. Thanks you:wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Great conversion & then casting of the Element. :thumbsup: Good Luck to you & Fletcher in the Pine Wood Derby. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

ParkRNDL said:


> ok check this out...
> 
> i have a bunch of potential casting projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 4 in the foreground are all the right length for LWB Tjet chassis, the Chevy cop car back there would need to be shortened somehow. the BMW 2002 is missing a rear bumper. i hate to cut up the Monza; it's a Zylmex diecast which is hard to find and it's in pretty nice shape. the 240Z and the Chevy van I have no problems cutting... i have nicer examples of both.
> 
> but here are the ones that have been calling to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark IV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mark V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess what? the Dremel got the better of me, I couldn't stop myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man. i have GOT to get me some resin casting stuff. i hope this isn't too ambitious for a first project. i think i'm gonna try to do it like an Aurora Mustang, with the roof/windows cast as a separate clear piece... hey, is the process the same for casting clear stuff?
> 
> --rick


LMK when you have them done perhaps we can trade ?
BTW when I do a Diecast I find it easier to "Translate" the pattern to resin by doing a " sloshie " as I can then easily do the needed machine work to make up proper body mounts & wheel openings.Diecast is VERY hard on your dremeling equipment & time consuming.Perhaps I will do a pictorial.

Neal:dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL

1scalevolvo said:


> LMK when you have them done perhaps we can trade ?
> BTW when I do a Diecast I find it easier to "Translate" the pattern to resin by doing a " sloshie " as I can then easily do the needed machine work to make up proper body mounts & wheel openings.Diecast is VERY hard on your dremeling equipment & time consuming.Perhaps I will do a pictorial.
> 
> Neal:dude:


Oh, absolutely. In fact you already have me thinking about your old Marx Lincoln... Do you still do that one? Let's not get excited already, though, as I don't even have the casting stuff yet (well, I DID make a Lego box) and I am finding that nobody local seems to sell it so I'm probably looking at ordering online. And yes I was thinking about casting stuff to modify and recast so as not to do the work directly on the diecast, which is hell to work with. I want to do something with the matchbox vista cruiser wagon, but it will need some serious cutting and sectioning to fit a Tjet ...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Oh hey, sorry to hijack your thread, Bob. I will get on my own once I actually do something ... :wave:

--rick


----------



## bobhch

*God rested on the 7th day...I will be lucky to rest on the 14th or 15th day...*



ParkRNDL said:


> Oh hey, sorry to hijack your thread, Bob. I will get on my own once I actually do something ... :wave:
> 
> --rick


rick,

This is no hijack....This is a learning and doing thread so, post away with any ideas and pictures...it is all good!!! :thumbsup:

Like the cars you have in mind. You can do it!!

I have to get a my Open Class Pinewood derby car built by Friday. Just picked up my block of wood with wheels and nails today....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

It is now weighted pretty close (Open class gets to weigh 7oz. instead of 5oz.), drawn out and sanded partialy. Need to take it to work and cut out the front. This is going to be a race just to get it finished.

Am working like a madman on this S'COOL BUS pinewood derby car so I can race Saturday after Fletcher and the rest of the scouts get done with thier races. 










This is what I started with when I got home from work today..................a Block "O" Wood.










This needs to get done and go to paint Quick!










Drilled a couple more holes on the botom just in case more weight is needed.










Will try to get some pictures up of the materials I use when casting with the who, what, where, when and why of it this weekend. Right now I am worn out.

You want to talk about hijacking...what do Pine Wood Derby cars have to do with slot cars? hahahahahaha....

Bob...I hijacked my own thread...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet build!!!

Check out these stacks!!!:woohoo:


----------



## coach61

Been waiting you ever gonna take them out of the box so we can see them.. zing..........




bobhch said:


> pshoe64,
> 
> Hey the Vasoline to keep the two molds from sticking together worked very well. :thumbsup: Thanks and will use this from now on...
> 
> Woke up this morning at 7:00 am Nebraska time to pour the Latex for the Male part of the Honda Element mold,
> ate breakfast with some of our good friends & thier kids and
> waited untill the Latex set up. It is set up now.
> 
> Am now pouring some Elements. Slotcarman has got me pushing for the FIFTH ELEMENT now.  The First Element is done!
> 
> Put some masking tape on these for just a bit after they come out to help put some presure on the body mounts so, they will hold the chassis well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be a yellow one for Fletcher and then a Pink one for our Daughter Bree...better make another Pink one for Mittens too.
> 
> Bob...Back to the casting room...zilla


----------



## win43

:wave: Bob, you seem to be in your own "Element" now. :jest:

VERY COOL


----------



## bobhch

win43 said:


> :wave: Bob, you seem to be in your own "Element" now. :jest:
> 
> VERY COOL


hahahhahaahaha...sometimes...










Have 2 of these shirts.  

Coach,

hahahahaha I never heard that one before...lol

Will post up some Element Pictures when more get made up. Still only have 4 casted up so far.

Working on the S'COOL BUS Pine Wood Derby car today....dry paint dry...Grrrrrrrr Hairdryer in hand and getting ready to put some detail on now. :wave:

Bob...zinged...zilla


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> hahahhahaahaha...sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have 2 of these shirts.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!! 

Wes


----------



## joegri

very interesting von zilla. always check back to see where this 1 goes!and there looks to plenty of room for those (special drivers n passengers) too!


----------



## bobhch

*16 Years today...Married to Ginger with kids!!*

Well can't stay long as Ginger & I are going out tonight to Celebrate our 16th year of married bliss..

Here are the pictures of Fletchers Nebraska car & My open class Bus...




























Still waiting on #5....










We race tomarrow at 5 pm !!!:woohoo: Need to go turn in the cars for final weight inspection and then they take them.

Bob...gOTTa Go...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

Now that I see the NoS tank on the S'cool bus, I understand the "Open Class"!
Is that a football hood scoop on the other one? Awesome work!
Love the Elements. The blue is too cool and my girls zeroed in on that pink and yellow ones.

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey Bob... Do you use Smooth-On dyes, or is there another (cheaper) way to tint this stuff?

tznx...

--rick


----------



## alpink

you can use oil base hobby paints as dye. do not try water based acrylics though. be careful with the amount of paint you use. too much and the resin will not harden properly.


----------



## roadrner

okay Bob,
Did you make any extra of those SUVs? LMK I need to add one to my display case. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

bobhch said:


> (snip snip)
> 
> 6 hours later I will remove the clay, put the body back and pour the second half of the mold.
> 
> (snip)


OK Bob, I'm quoting you from a couple pages back. What I want to know it this... After making the outside mold, you can take the body out, work on it if need be, and then put it back in to make the inside mold? I was under the impression from something I read somewhere that you're not supposed to take the body out; that it's supposed to stay "sealed" to the outside mold till the inside mold is poured. I assumed that was so it stayed positioned properly and didn't create gaps for the silicone to leak into during the inside mold pouring. If that's not the case, if you can take the body out and put it back and still get it to "seal" for the inside mold, then you can clean the clay out of it and prep it for screwposts and whatnot and it's not quite as hard as I thought...

thanks for any insight...

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey Mr.Z. Great work on the derby cars.Good luck to you and Fletcher on race day. Nice work on the Element's also. Tom


----------



## WesJY

SOOO COOOL!!!! and CONGRATS !! 16 yrs!!! My wife and I are married 15 years but together 22 years!!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink

Rick, I have had the posts installed, drilled and threaded when I make the female side of the mold. I then clean the clay out keeping the master still snug inside the silicone and extend the posts with plastic tubing the same diameter as the posts and fitted with screws to hold them tight (these act as risers and vents for excess resin mixture). I then build up the legos to complete the second half of the box and put a little mold release on everything then pour my male half of the mold. I don't like to use mold release on the outside of the master (body) because it can obliterate details. if you have a real nice finish on your master, the silicone will not stick to it anyway. after letting the silicone all set up, I have been told to let it air for a few days, up to a week, but I am impatient and usually start pouring resin immediately. I have been pouring the resin directly into the female half of the mold and sloshing it around a bit to allow it to coat the whole surface that will be the outside of the body. this helps to make sure no air pockets form on the outside of the body too. then slide the male half of the mold in and let the excess resin push up out the risers that are in line with the posts. some might push out the sides of the mold as well. when the resin has set up, I take the male half off and pull the new resin body out of the female very carefully to avoid damaging the mold and I am ready to go on. just the way I have learned to do it with a little mentoring and a lot of errors. wait until the first time you forget to put mold release on between the female and male half when creating a new mold, that can be a catastrophe. but, once you do that you will never do it again. LOL


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> OK Bob, I'm quoting you from a couple pages back. What I want to know it this... After making the outside mold, you can take the body out, work on it if need be, and then put it back in to make the inside mold? I was under the impression from something I read somewhere that you're not supposed to take the body out; that it's supposed to stay "sealed" to the outside mold till the inside mold is poured. I assumed that was so it stayed positioned properly and didn't create gaps for the silicone to leak into during the inside mold pouring. If that's not the case, if you can take the body out and put it back and still get it to "seal" for the inside mold, then you can clean the clay out of it and prep it for screwposts and whatnot and it's not quite as hard as I thought...
> 
> thanks for any insight...
> 
> --rick


Well I have taken my master out to remove the clay every time I have made a mold without any problems. Just made sure that it got put back in firmly.

As alpink stated I do not put any mold release on the outside of my master body either as it could cause obliteration (lol) to the details...yeah silicone isn't going to stick to your master body. Silicone just sticks to itself.

There are lots of good notes here from other casters also. Everyone does things a little different but, it all comes out the same in the end.



ParkRNDL said:


> Hey Bob... Do you use Smooth-On dyes, or is there another (cheaper) way to tint this stuff?
> 
> tznx...
> 
> --rick


Picked up a bunch of Smooth-on Dyes from Ed and have some other dyes from another resin maker that all work fine. 

Sometimes dyes can weaken the resin. In this case I am just going to start molding them without dye now. This body style has tall sidewalls and a wide top...kinda like a box. LOL To much dye (I went light colors on a few here) can cause you to get broken bodies. Have 2 busted up bodies already...dang.

Well the way I made my mold this time has also caused problems with de-molding this body a little. Will just have to be more carefull when taking it out. I didn't make my botom clay base under this body wide enough. A little wider and the new resin bodies would have came out of the mold much eaisier. If my male mold fails I can put my master back in after triming away some of the Females lower portion of the mold and remake my male mold.



roadrner said:


> okay Bob,
> Did you make any extra of those SUVs? LMK I need to add one to my display case. :thumbsup: Dave


Dave,

Well I have only gotten 4 bodies made so far. Got you down for one, have Honda down for one, Hilltop and skylark also.

Before anyone else asks me for some Honda Element bodies I need to get more on the lot first. I love my Honda Element 1/1 scale and these little buggers are a blast also...Zoom, Zoom!

With this Pine Wood Derby deal going on right now I am a little behind. Almost a whole week with hardly any slot car build time. I am going downstairs right now to the laboratory to crank out some more Hondas.

Bob...I'm the man in the box (Alice & Chains ROCKS!!!!)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

pshoe64 said:


> Now that I see the NoS tank on the S'cool bus, I understand the "Open Class"!
> Is that a football hood scoop on the other one? Awesome work!
> Love the Elements. The blue is too cool and my girls zeroed in on that pink and yellow ones.
> 
> -Paul


Well it started out as football engine block but, that changed. Now it is just a football on the front. hahahaha Made a mold of one of Fletchers mini footballs and cut and sanded it down as you see it now.

Our 7 year old Fletcher likes Yellow. He was right there with me as I was popping out this first batch. Our 8 year old Daughter Bree likes pink...ALOT! We had here bedroom painted all Pink.

Well I need to stop Dilly Dad-a-ling now and get to pouring some Honda Elements before the Pine Wood Derby later today.

Bob...thanks everyone for the Props...zilla


----------



## bobhch

We are headed out the door right now for the Pine Wood Derby but, took these pictures real quick to show some supplies I use in casting slot car bodies.









































































Hope this helps, BZ


----------



## bobhch

Yep am going to stop adding color to this Element body and just cast it white as it is much more fagile to demold.










This red indy car body doesn't have all the long and tall body sides so, it demolds much easier and can stand a little color. Color on my Element just weakens it to much.

I plan on painting these anyways so, the color was just for fun. 



















If there are any questions after seeing these pictures just ask away. If I don't answer them right away someone else here with casting knoledge is more than welcome to step right in and do so.

This is alot of fun but, it takes me alot of time...doh. My favorite thing to do is paint and detail little bodies. Sometimes I need to make my own. I am sure nobody else in the world would have casted this Element if I didn't do it. 

Bob...off to the Derby!!...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Bob: **** I am sure nobody else in the world would have casted this Element if I didn't do it.

No other Martian Cornhuskers making elements out there Bob? Sorry you made tilt noses on accident! I know that was an oweeee. Maybe the Fifth Element will save the planet?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Big baaaadda boom!!! There's still time to save the planet Bob... At least another year, 10 months, and 3 days.... or around there any way! :tongue: Hope you and Fletcher had a good time racing!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Awesome pics! Thanx Bob! You know what they say about a thousand words... Really helps give an idea of what all is involved here. And that Jav hood has me thinking about making stock hoods for AW '57s and '62s...

--rick


----------



## joegri

judging from the shots of the bench.looks like ya need a lil bit of everything and then mix in a lil madness!i dont want to learn how to cast (at this time) but would rather leave it to the pros. please do tell how the pinebox derby went.


----------



## bobhch

*Still trying to get the FIFTH Element made...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*



joegri said:


> judging from the shots of the bench.looks like ya need a lil bit of everything and then mix in a lil madness!i dont want to learn how to cast (at this time) but would rather leave it to the pros. please do tell how the pinebox derby went.


Well Flethcers car ended up finishing 5th 2 times & 6th the other 4 times out of 6 car heats.....he wasn't very happy (no major meltdown thank goodness). 

After the Cub Scouts finished up racing it was time for the Open Class. Just as many cars as the Scouts had (tables and tables of cars). Eventually everything went back to happy, happy normal as Fletcher and his friends were rolling their cars around the gyms floor having fun while the open class raced. 

The races started at 5 pm tonight and ended at about 8:30 pm. Lots of neat cars & did get a few pictures but, not many. It was snowing the whole time and when we came out after the races there was like inches and inches of white stuff everyplace.

The Bobzilla S'COOL BUS placed 2nd once and 3rd the rest of its runs. It was set up so none of the Adults got trophies (we just got to run for bragging rights) so, the final 1rst 2nd and 3rd places in the open class went to the kids as it should be. 

Learned alot from seeing what the fast cars did to get speed...NEXT YEAR Baby!

joegri,

Yes Bruce and the rest of the casters that produce lots and lots of slot car bodies...they are true masters of the art of casting! Giving credit where credit is due...they know their stuff. It is nice to be able to get custom bodies that otherwise wouldn't get made if it wasn't for them. THANK YOU!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm far from being a Pro but, I do have fun when a few bodies now and then turn out nice.

Well my casting tonight is going as good as Fletchers Pine Wood Derby car did tonight.  I just snapped the nose off of a white one now.

Anyone waiting for a Honda Element body...KEEP WAITING. The male mold is starting to tear and will need to cut part of my Female mold and remake the male mold soon. Hopefully this works out? If not it is back to the drawing board and will start from scratch. This body mold has been a learning experience for me. 



Bill Hall said:


> Bob: **** I am sure nobody else in the world would have casted this Element if I didn't do it.
> 
> No other Martian Cornhuskers making elements out there Bob? Sorry you made tilt noses on accident! I know that was an oweeee. Maybe the Fifth Element will save the planet?





slotcarman12078 said:


> Big baaaadda boom!!! There's still time to save the planet Bob... At least another year, 10 months, and 3 days.... or around there any way! :tongue: Hope you and Fletcher had a good time racing!!! :thumbsup:


RALMAO...You guys crack me up...hahahahaha

Bill and slotcarman,

I may be able to save the planet...hahahahaha but, my nerves on this one are getting shot to all heck. There will be Elements eventually. Heck I picked up a bunch of Marchron chassis for this project so, forwards and onwards it goes. This may take me a Year, 10 months and 3 days the way it is going right now??:freak: 

Bob...going back to try for the FIFTH Element again...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

You know... Maybe you should just by-pass the fifth element and go straight to the sixth, seeing as it's giving you so much trouble!!!


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> Awesome pics! Thanx Bob! You know what they say about a thousand words... Really helps give an idea of what all is involved here. And that Jav hood has me thinking about making stock hoods for AW '57s and '62s...
> 
> --rick


rick,

Glad to help...oh and the cardboard that gets most of the resin on is covered with wide packing tape for easy clean off after each pouring.

Bob...Coke Zero vs. Element body mold Four...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nobody said saving the planet was going to be easy Bob!! I think this next one will come out better. Give it a few more minutes in the mold maybe?


----------



## alpink

bobhch, your cut back at the bottom of the body, female mold side of the Element body is too drastic, next time when you are getting ready to make the female half, use more clay beneath the body to flare out wider than the body. if you are going to make a new male half for the Element, cut away a little of the female half first to allow easier access to the resin body for retraction purposes. when making a master with some clay inside/beneath it, think pyramid shape. a simple pyramid would drop right out of the female half of the mold when demolding. so keep that principle in mind. the less of an angle on cutbacks and the fewer cutbacks in the female mold half, the better the product and the easier to remove without ruining the mold.


----------



## bobhch

*Woof, Woof...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....Yipe, Yipe...*



alpink said:


> bobhch, your cut back at the bottom of the body, female mold side of the Element body is too drastic, next time when you are getting ready to make the female half, use more clay beneath the body to flare out wider than the body. if you are going to make a new male half for the Element, cut away a little of the female half first to allow easier access to the resin body for retraction purposes. when making a master with some clay inside/beneath it, think pyramid shape. a simple pyramid would drop right out of the female half of the mold when de-molding. so keep that principle in mind. the less of an angle on cutbacks and the fewer cutbacks in the female mold half, the better the product and the easier to remove without ruining the mold.


Yep that has been how all my other molds have been...except for this one. Dang it...sometimes when you have done something several times you get a little confident and don't take the time to figure things like this out. 

I'm going to remake this whole mold. Another problem with this mold is that I left the door side mirrors on also. Will cut those off and start from scratch.

More clay on the bottom will alow this mold to just fall apart easily and let the body slide out of the female mold ALOT easier...no body breakage!

Doba or Roadrner suggested a TYCO chassis body mount up for this body also. I have lots of Tyco $3.00 chassis and YES the wheelbase works!! After my remake a TYCO version will get made up.

Bob...this old dog can still learn new tricks...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*If at first you don't suceed...*

It's Elementary my dear Watson...










Getting ready to RE-DO this right now...

This is a mold re-cast of my Element body. Should have done it this way the first time.

Well last time I made the mold for this Honda Element body I rushed it and made some mistakes...doh

Now I have added more clay underneath my body first. Before I just crammed some underneath to get it to stick to my base. This is going to be ALOT better mold than the one I made last time.

My first mold did not have enough clay all around, below the body lines. This caused the bodies getting casted to be very hard to get out of the mold as the lower edge opening of the Female mold wrapped around the lower edge of the body very badly. I basicaly encased it which caused alot of stress on the newly casted body...SNAPPING most all of them. :freak:

Also the side door mirrors were removed this time around. This will also let the molded body come out of the mold much easier and cause less wear and tear on the mold.

There were also a couple of molded in extrusions on the inside rear of this body that got dremeled out and cleaned up smooth & flush. 

Bob...Elements should just fall out of this mold now...zilla


----------



## roadrner

It looks great Bob! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

LMO!!

Love your chicken scratch on the paper bro!!lol


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> LMO!!
> 
> Love your chicken scratch on the paper bro!!lol


Below that is your address. 
This is how I remember things as they get put right in front of my nose.

Still working on getting ready to pour this Box of an Element.

Downstairs thinking of how I goofed up this first mold REAL BAD, a thought suddenly came to my mind...Aaaaaaaah Haaaaaaa!!!










Have never put this much clay under a body in my mold box but, with a large tongue depressor and more clay this idea sprung out.

Have this almost ready to go...just need to smooth out a couple more lines in that could weaken my mold. 

Hope this will be my best mold ever...pop, pop, pop to infinity and beyond!!!!!

Making my mold box a bit bigger now and will be ready to pour soon. Waking up at 5:30 AM to pour the other half. 

Hey slotcarman since this is a new mold I have to start my FIFTH ELEMENT deal all over again. A one, a two, a three..."CRUNCH" (hopefully not this time).

Bob...Overkill? Sure but, if it works I am a Genius...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for the tutorial Zilla. This has been very interesting!


----------



## bobhch

*I WOOD like to finish this one soon...*



kiwidave said:


> Thanks for the tutorial Zilla. This has been very interesting!


It's about to get more interesting in a second hopefully. 

Going downstairs to pull #1 out of the NEW mold right now.










Well I called Tom Stumpf up today & ordered up 2 of the Hilltop Mercury #1 bodies along with 6 of the O-HO-bodies also! Wouldn't you know it HTERS came up.

Well that gave me the idea on how to finish off Neals Woody Willys. Still needs some more detail paint and stuff done.

Bob...Can't wait to run this when it's done...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Happy Days are here again...*

Well the NEW mold works great! :woohoo:










Our son Fletcher is going to love this one.  His favorite color is Yellow and he used to want a Yellow Element in 1/1 scale like Dad. Well Now he likes his Uncles Red VETTE...go figure.  He's got good taste at least.

Bob...next is Pink for Bree...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Bananarama Yellow!!! Perfect!!! Glad to see the new mold came out better!!! Good going Bob!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Ohhh I like that woody wagon!!

Hilltop will like it. Yellow Element!!

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

You are in your Element, Your Yellow Element, great casting. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Our son Fletcher is going to love this one.  His favorite color is Yellow and he used to want a Yellow Element in 1/1 scale like Dad. He's got good taste at least.


Likes yellow and has got good taste!!! But I've never been to Nebraska... Looking good Bob...just chalk up the first Element casting as experience...zilla. RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop,

Got some smooth-on dye from Ed a few years back. I think they sell it on thier sight?

Bob...yellow and goodbye for now...zilla


----------



## coach61

Looking good Zilla, now all you need is a half dozen little baseball players pouring out of it, bats at the ready.. hey I didn't say they have to be HUMAN players.. maybe mace bats more zillaish..lol


----------



## coach61

Not sure if I ever posted this pic of my Visit to Zillas.. But I was trying to figure out how to get his car out of the box...


----------



## bobhch

*Coach you just needed to find the pull string...just like stick gum*

RL,

You are toast Dude...BOOM!










Godzilla just got back from Japan and snagged me up some Military Element vehicles to help "DE-FEET" RLs Massive Army of Destruction.....game on. :thumbsup:

Have been waiting to cast a bunch of Elements for a long, long time.

I made a list of about 20 different Element builds at lunch today. This is the first one I decided to do up...fun, fun, fun!! 

This is going to get a barrage of lethal weaponry and some detail painting, decals & maybe something CrAzY...take cover RL this isn't going to be pretty.

Bob...Boom, Boom...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CTSV OWNER

That Yellow Element is great stuff. Now start pumpin 'em out.


----------



## Rolls

That Element casting looks really good. It has those crisp, well-defined details and body lines that make it look like a production plastic body. Very impressive. Great job, 'zilla!


----------



## bobhch

*Don't make me hurt you...*



CTSV OWNER said:


> That Yellow Element is great stuff. Now start pumpin 'em out.


Thanks everyone for hanging around my back door of the Honda Element Production Line...

After casting up body after body a break was needed so, what better way to do that, than do up the Very First Element slot car in the world...










































Painting windows molded in used to be one of my least favorite things to do but, after a few other neat builds that required this I have started to come around to the idea and have removed that mental block from my mind now.

I found that Testors Semi Gloss Black worked real well for painting these windows.

Now for a dip in some Future for a clear coat to give this the finished look.

RL,

Have enough Ammo, gas (Phffffffft...excuse me) and missles to blow you to the next province....BOOM, BOOM BABY!

Thanks Greg Gipe for the little machine guns. :thumbsup: Drilled a hole all the way through and put it on an AW t-jet cut down axle to make it pivitable.

Bob...surender now...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Better watch out!!!! Charlie is lurking!!!!


----------



## WesJY

YEAH BABY!!! I should do a JEEP like that for myself!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

i saw this rig being loaded onto a c-5 galixey boud for afganistan from nas quonset point. stupid taliban better keep their heads down! zilla the pentagon could use a mind like yers for quick strike vehicles like yours. i think i,m gonna play that serial number in the lottery, if i hit it i,ll give ya some. i said some!! the camo paint is cool hurah.


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Why do you keep showing off? Another great one! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

That is definately the "ELEMENT" of surprise. Way to go..... Tom


----------



## XracerHO

Bob .. the Element .. Zilla, really like the camouflage, vehicle numbers, stars & weaponry - very Military!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the tip on painting molded in windows. You do know I will have to respond with a photo. Double step, quick march. ..RL


----------



## pshoe64

Bob! Just saw your ultimate family SUV! Bet you have no problems getting a parking space with that! Extremely cool, Sir Yes Sir!

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Did ya fire one yet?? Did ya? :lol: Looks good Bob...fire at will...Zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*How to make a fake...*

Thanks everyone for all the comments. After reading all of them I laughed :lol:, I cried (just a little hahahahaha ) and laughed some more:lol:. 

Need to take these black rims and stick them on a black Marchon chassis for this Military Element. Am I the only one that was bugged by the yellow sticking out every place in the pictures..............aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak:

Taking a break from casting Elements for just a bit as I need to finish up a project right away. So hang on all you future Element Owners just a little bit longer...hey you waited this long. lol

Well I have a pickup to finish up in a Hurry for jtslot. Just got one side done so, now it is time to finish the other side.

jtslot is going to take the ball from here. If you look on page #140 in "The Complete Guide to Aurora H.O. Slot Cars" you will see a tow truck on the top left corner. jtslot wants to have a copy of this prototype and is going to do up the tow boom and stuff for the back of this.



















My main concern was to keep all the body detail in this. It would be very easy to over paint this one as the curves and lines are everyplace on this truck. Going to need one of these in Red still Hilltop. Guess I will have to strip another TOMY truck with some ELO.



















Used a red water slide decal stripe, traced the wheel wells in pencil on the backside, cut out the decal, slid it on, did my Micro Scale decal set treatment to it and then touched up the inside wheel wells with flat red.

The white paint was real hard to get on this red TOMY body. First the Huge amount of TOMY tampos had t be removed, next a first time paint job got Pine Sol jared because, it is Winter and cold.

To get this paint right I had to use flat white for good coverage. I did it in several separate coats with lots of time in between. Winter is cold and have only had a few days that are paint worthy in our garage this Winter...Brrrrrr, brrr, brrrrr.

It is different doing up cars like this. I prefer to build custom slot cars of my own creation. Ones that have never been done before so, this truck didn't really spark my interest but, with a little nudge it got finished up...well still have to do the other side now.

Bob...time for red stripe on the passengers side...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> It's about to get more interesting in a second hopefully.
> 
> Going downstairs to pull #1 out of the NEW mold right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I called Tom Stumpf up today & ordered up 2 of the Hilltop Mercury #1 bodies along with 6 of the O-HO-bodies also! Wouldn't you know it HTERS came up.
> 
> Well that gave me the idea on how to finish off Neals Woody Willys. Still needs some more detail paint and stuff done.
> 
> Bob...Can't wait to run this when it's done...zilla



:thumbsup:THat Woody is coming out great !! Can't wait to see the other one when its done !! This is enough to make me take out my prototype from my " Library " & do a new mold !
BTW I have just been finishing up one of my latest mold projects, A UK RHD Ferrobra LeMans & another Ferrobra.I also want to get to my next " Ferrobra " Project !


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:THat Woody is coming out great !! Can't wait to see the other one when its done !! This is enough to make me take out my prototype from my " Library " & do a new mold !
> BTW I have just been finishing up one of my latest mold projects, A UK RHD Ferrobra LeMans & another Ferrobra.I also want to get to my next " Ferrobra " Project !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Neal,

Dude.............yeah wait till yo see this woody when it's done.  There are a few suprises left in this one...he,he,he

Ferrobra on Dude...can't wait to see more of them little neat cars of yours!!

Am finishing up a custom stripe job on a truck & then need to keep casting the Honda Elements also. There is a ton of junk on my workbench right now that needs to get done.

Cub Scouts take alot of time away from slot car building but, spending time with our 7 year old is always fun times. :hat:

Bob...I do what I can do, when I can do...zilla


----------



## joegri

zilla its good to be busy. "idle hands are the devils playground" so keep movin they might be gainin on ya.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Going to need one of these in Red still Hilltop. Guess I will have to strip another TOMY truck with some ELO.


Yea, been waiting to see that red truck for over a year now Bob...don't mean to put any pressure on you...zilla. The wrecker is looking good, cool work with the decal painting, is that kinda like the new body wraps?  RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yea, been waiting to see that red truck for over a year now Bob...don't mean to put any pressure on you...zilla. The wrecker is looking good, cool work with the decal painting, is that kinda like the new body wraps?  RM


:thumbsup: Perhaps you should just use one as a prototype for a mold & make more !


:dude:Neal


----------



## win43

Bob looks like you're ready for a war with that Element :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I like the stripe on the pick-up


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, really like the PU & the inventive way you did the stripe. :thumbsup: Check One Guy Garage for response to your rocket Element. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Windows 3...*

Here is the Willy Woody from the rear. 
Added a matching spare tire and one of my casted & then shortened 57 panel rear bumpers.

This entire body was hand painted with a brush and then clear coated with Future Floor Coating.










Now comes the fun part...3 windows are waiting for some crazed passengers to occupy them. :freak: :freak: :freak:

Bob...choices, choices, choices...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Oh man that is AWESOME. I cut one of those HWs up once and then never did anything with it. 

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

Great woodie & you really did a GREAT job on the Wood! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Woodie Willy!!! Great work on the wood trim!!! RM


----------



## Rolls

That Woody is a work of art, Bob! Superb detailing and great colors.

Rolls


----------



## WesJY

Awesome Woody!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Is that real wood on that Woody? Great job on it.
Let's go to Hooter's now,everyone to Hooter's now,won't you come to Hooter's with me.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

You need a couple surfer zombies Bob!! All around great job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I'm afraid my first attempt at on of these woodies isn't gonna be half as nice.  Won't know until I try.. Still not sure if it'll get lit or not.


----------



## joegri

von zilla u took the skill part to the next level. yer wood tint is right on man! very good job kid.i,ve been watin 4 the wood and glad to see that it,s road worthy. but just who,s gonna be drivin? check that i dont think i waana met that crew in there! have u ever seen a real woody up close? i have ...1 that has,nt been started since 73 or so.burg paint /black leather type roof and nice wood all intack! gotta be worth 50 g or more as it sits.man we could make some cool cars back in the day!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hoooooo baby...a long time commin'

I know how good it felt to put that one in the win column Bob

Hats off!


----------



## win43

Super Cool Willwoodie

" Let's go surfing now ...... everybody's learning how ......... "


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great job on the Willy's Woody !! Very impressive ! Can't wait to see the other one ! Just finished production of a couple of my latest " Ferrobra III " project !


Neal:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

zilla i had to back and stare at the woody.it really is a nice car. if there is an award for favorite car of the year this is a contender! there are so many to chose from such as bill halls green roadster jag or any 1 of hilltops drag cars and shop cars just to name a few. so please post more pics. cant stare at it enough.


----------



## Rolls

You said it, joegri! I keep coming back to those pics of zilla's fine work on that woody. Love it!!


----------



## bobhch

*Inspiration from all over the place here...*

WOW...Thanks everyone! Still have the rear side window to fill. 

Maybe a white shark fin surfboard with a HOOTERS logo? Seems most likely to me. What yah think Neal? 










Well inspiration from Hobby Talk #2 now...

After seeing the pictures my good Bud Wes posted up of his Fun Time Batmobiles and Mario Karts, a Bat Buggy image jumped into my head right away. 

I literally went to the Bat Cave right after seeing Wes's post to have some Bat Building fun this past weekend.

This Bat Buggy isn't perfect but, it was fun to build and will be a blast to run. 

Am thinking of putting some polished up Aluminum rims all the way around...not 100% sure yet? 

I know what you are thinking. Where the heck is that Robin Boy Wonder?
Well with Valentines day approaching Batman is just cruising for Chicks on the weekend with this one. 



















If you look right below the red light between the 2 window cowls, you will see a red Thermostat plastic coated wire.
The light got drilled with a hand mandrel and then the wire was super glued in. 
Then a hole was drilled in the body and super glued to keep everything nicely in place.
,









Inspiration #3 now...

Honda sent me this Hooters 2 tone painted up van. Thanks Honda! :thumbsup:

Darrell took the mask & paint dive into this one. I had one of these painted up like this but, it went bye, bye...dang.  

Thanks for hooking me up with this neat van man.

Will never let this van go. HT rule for me is keep all customs from HT members FOREVER. 

There is a guy with a big wooden club that wants to drive this and he has a Surfboard that will get strapped on the roof.

He said something about being part of the HOOTERS Surf Patrol.



















There is a couple of Coke vans getting ready to leave the workbench soon along with a few other surprises right behind them.

Bob...I don't think we won the Lottery again...zilla


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Zilla!! The Woody is great. Lots,and lots of work put into that one. I count 6 colors if you include the chrome work!! Wheels are perfect!
Bat Buggy is a awesome build. Just all works. Kapow!!!!!!!
Honda. Well done on the Hooters van!


----------



## Super Coupe

Robin:"Holy Beach Babe magnet Batman,we'll get the girls with this ride".
Batman:"Your right Robin,that's why your staying home".
Great build there Mr. Zilla.Hooters van and Woody Wagon are also spot on.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like you are having too much fun Bug...the sand man calleth again...zilla!!!
Cool Honda Hooters van, and all this time I thought he only wrecked em???  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That woody wagon is top notch!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Bat man buggy is over the top!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And honda did the Hooters van? No way!!! :tongue: Nice paint job Darrell!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Woodie & Bat Buggy are Great, Bob & you didn't build the Hooters Van! Cool & generous build, Honda. ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

Bat Buggy is AWESOME. All hail Zilla, the king of FUN builds... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:The Build you did on my Willys Woody resincast Is Awesome ! Great Idea on spare wheel !!
:thumbsup:The Bat Buggy is a great original Idea ! I am thinking of doing my own Batmobile !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*45 deg. Saturday and will be 50 deg. Sunday!!!!!*



CTSV OWNER said:


> That Yellow Element is great stuff. Now start pumpin 'em out.


Yep...pump, pump, pump baby....Yippy!

Well Nebraska is warming up a bit right now so...Phssssssssssssssssht!!

Silver base coat, hair dryer and ready to cover this in blue...










You can bet your booty that I was thinking of this Phssssssssssht all day today. 

There is no red on the back. That is just a reflection from a red sign in the fresh glossy paint.










Hey Hilltop Fletcher's favorite color is Yellow so, I made up this Vette (his favorite car type) last night from one the AFXtra Corvettes I ordered from Tom Stumpf a while back.










Wasn't sure how this body was going to take the Future Clear coat. It passed with flying colors! Go Jasper Go...


























Bob...brb...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Dig It!







*


----------



## WesJY

SWEEETTT!!! Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

There will always be a place for Jasper decals on yellow!!! Cool Coke van too!!! Glad to see ya back spraying Bob...we're having a heat wave...zilla. RM


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
First off the Dune buggy Batmobile, great rendition. H-van and Woodys, sweet. Hondas, can't wait. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Sooner or Later...*

Still casting up more Elements and getting ready to ship a bunch out to those who asked for them. Then make 20 or more for me, me, me.  
The second mold is holding out very nicely...pray it stays that way (fingers crossed & toes too).

jtslots gave me a tip on heating my molds in the microwave for a couple of minutes before pouring the resin. 

Heating the mold is working great...Thanks JT!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
This is something I never would have come up with on my own & has been helping this box of a slot car from crumbling on the edges.
Sometimes it is just one thing or another you don't know that makes a Huge difference. Cool Beans 










O.K. who suggested a UPS Honda Element? I think it was in Chat but, don't remember who it was? Well it was one heck of an idea....Brown with Gold Rims...ta-dah ------> Move over Speedy Delivery (beep, beep).

Bob...going to town on these Elements now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know who suggested a UPS Element, but I was talking about chocolate bodies.... That one looks yummy Bob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

LOL at the Bat Buggy Bob! and was wondering when you were gonna paint a Element in the tradition of the Zilla mobile in your driveway...and I agree with SCM that Chocolate Element looks good enough to eat.. BABY...get in my Belly!


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't know who suggested a UPS Element, but I was talking about chocolate bodies.... That one looks yummy Bob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YEAH!! I cant stop looking at it like a chocolate bunny!!!!!!! YUMMYYY!!!! EASTER is around the corner!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey what color candy are you going to pour over that little chocolate treat.I agree with the rest,YUMMY! >Tom<


----------



## win43

Very cool stuff Bob :thumbsup::thumbsup:. That Element looks like a "brownie" ......... YUM!!!!!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Bill !! I have the same thing too !! a whole back log of " Kits" ( Bodies & parts) in plastic zip baggies that I have been putting together from my "Junk body" box & other sources !I also hear the cry "Pick me !!"
I also hear the cry of cars ( T-jet, AFX ,TYCO,Marx,etc in dollar boxes @ the HO show's crying " save me ! Help me ! I want to live again & run on the track like I did back in the day !"
Speaking of that, @ the last show Bob I saw an AFX Javelin in orange with post trauma & nothing else.I thought of one of the resincast hoods you sent me & now I have a kit with other added "Bits' from my stock of parts.The rest " glass " & bumpers I can fabricate.It will be another Gibsonmobile " Road Warrior".Thanx Bob !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*This isn't a cash sale deal...just payback & send me something down the line deal....*



1scalevolvo said:


> Bill !! I have the same thing too !! a whole back log of " Kits" ( Bodies & parts) in plastic zip baggies that I have been putting together from my "Junk body" box & other sources !I also hear the cry "Pick me !!"
> I also hear the cry of cars ( T-jet, AFX ,TYCO,Marx,etc in dollar boxes @ the HO show's crying " save me ! Help me ! I want to live again & run on the track like I did back in the day !"
> Speaking of that, @ the last show Bob I saw an AFX Javelin in orange with post trauma & nothing else.I thought of one of the resincast hoods you sent me & now I have a kit with other added "Bits' from my stock of parts.The rest " glass " & bumpers I can fabricate.It will be another Gibsonmobile " Road Warrior".Thanx Bob !!
> 
> Neal:dude:


Neal,

Glad I could help with the Road Warrior project. Dang I have been looking for that hood mold the last couple of days....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I know it didn't just up and walk away. May have to make another one?

Here is the Element Casting progress so far...

The 4 side mirror ones are mine!! The big bag is a Elements gone wrong parts bag for future Element projects ...doh



















I have today off and am pouring Elements as we speak. 

There are 9 orders almost complete so far and am working on the rest next.

Here is who I have Honda Elements made up for so far...

In no particular order!!

1) Hilltop

2) roadrner

3) Greg Gipe (alpha slot/taillights_fade)

4) Tony

5) jtslots

6) Coach

7) Honda

8) joeSkylark

9) Wes

10) Neal (Dude :dude

Next...

Nuther Dave, slotcarman, Win43 & rick

Some of you requested these Elements, Some of you I asked if you wanted them and you said yes and others are to those who have given me things in the past.

The first mold was made WAY wrong and gave out today. I was expecting this to happen anyways. The second mold was made right and should last (I hope) long enough for me to make some for my HT buds and myself.










There are probably more people that want an Element slot body so, let me know here please and will add you to the list if you really want one to do up!!  

I am not trying to leave anyone out....just wasn't sure who would really want an Element or Not. More people than I thought so far...it's a box but, I love it!

These were casted up to snap onto a Marchon chassis. With work on your part they will work on a Tyco. I just picked the Marchron for its' long wheelbase and larger tires. These are not wider than the normal slot car and have run 2 Elements side by side on our Tomy Layout.

Back to drinking Coke Zero & making more Elements now....so far so good.

Bob...I'm the man in the box...zilla


----------



## joegri

and the beat goes on !!! did anybody notice that builders/customizers have turned it up a notch? jeez i get knocked over by whats goin on here in the HT


----------



## roadrner

Zilla,
Big thanks! IOU,  rr


----------



## Rolls

Elements are looking great parked outside of the factory all fresh and new! Awesome!!

Is that glass counter they're laid out on "periodic" in any sense of the word? If so, you have created a Periodic Table of the Elements! :hat:

Tap, tap. Is this thing on? Were those chemists supposed to be here this show or next?

Sorry.


----------



## bobhch

*Qwack, Qwack...*



Rolls said:


> Elements are looking great parked outside of the factory all fresh and new! Awesome!!
> 
> Is that glass counter they're laid out on "periodic" in any sense of the word? If so, you have created a Periodic Table of the Elements! :hat:
> 
> Tap, tap. Is this thing on? Were those chemists supposed to be here this show or next?
> 
> Sorry.


Rolls you crack me up.

Tap, tap. Is this thing on...RALMAO hahahahahaha

Well I am going back down to the Honda factory to knock some more out in a bit.

Last night I had a little free time so, this came to mind.
This PINKY still has a little ways to go but, this is a good start.
Mittens do you like Ducks?










It's always Iron Crosses and skulls (not a bad thing) but, for this one Ducks seemed to work just fine instead of skulls.

Nuther Dave gave me the idea for the blue headlights from one of his recent customs he posted up. I used Alclad Transparent blue over the chrome...thanks ND. :thumbsup:

The engine is staying but, will be pulling it out to do some detail work to the engine compartment.

Just a couple more decals. This body has so much style that I don't want to take away from the Lead Sled look with to much clutter on the body.
It does have a blue decal on the trunk that says "Ol' Slippery".

Bob...off to being Productive again...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow, Don't guess I've ever seen a German duck...this is a first!!! And I thought my Mary Kay was unusual  You amaze me Bob...Oh what goes through this man's brain...zilla. RM


----------



## WesJY

COOL!!! I agree with Hilltop..

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Be sure you don't drop it, step on it, and accidentally quack the A-pillars . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Rubber ducky.. you're the one.... you make bath time lots of fun....Rubber ducky I am awfully fond of you..... Got any bunnies Bob...decals for any occasion...zilla? :lol: I'm pretty sure Mittens likes duckies!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bet AFLAC will pony up for the sponsorship. :devil: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Rubber Duck leading an Element Convoy, way to go Zilla. Great work... :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

XracerHO said:


> Rubber Duck leading an Element Convoy, way to go Zilla. Great work... :thumbsup: ..RL


:thumbsup:I 2nd it !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Who are you?*



1976Cordoba said:


> Be sure you don't drop it, step on it, and accidentally quack the A-pillars . . .


Doba, hahahahaaha...No Qwacks yet.

No Bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been there.....Eeeeeek bunnies:freak:

This thing flies like a rocket and handles great. 
Put this Chassis together just a bit ago and now am driving it like I stole it.










Working up a surfboard for the Woody Willys Wagon...look for some other suprises at "The Bobzilla Workshop Show" soon.

Bob...I am Batman...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Doba, hahahahaaha...No Qwacks yet.
> 
> No Bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Been there.....Eeeeeek bunnies:freak:
> 
> This thing flies like a rocket and handles great.
> Put this Chassis together just a bit ago and now am driving it like I stole it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working up a surfboard for the Woody Willys Wagon...look for some other suprises at "The Bobzilla Workshop Show" soon.
> 
> Bob...I am Batman...zilla


I got a couple of resin T-Jet El Camino surfboards & you are welcome to one of them.

Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Lookin good Robert H.....*

btw... I recognize the fronts as RRR Steelies, but who's rear hubs /tires are those on the Batbuggy? Could be the camera angle, but they look a bit larger than a Tuffy but a bit smaller than ones from an Aurora Hot Rod .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is that "Bobman and Fletch" cruzing Gretcham City??? WOW!!! POW!!! ZOOM!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Dia-Bob-ical*



tjd241 said:


> btw... I recognize the fronts as RRR Steelies, but who's rear hubs /tires are those on the Batbuggy? Could be the camera angle, but they look a bit larger than a Tuffy but a bit smaller than ones from an Aurora Hot Rod .


Take a bow Nuther, that's you all the way buddy = bow wow's-n-PVT's, kinda looken like Bob's mainlining PVT's now. Thanks to you I may have inadvertenly infected Bob too. 

Hahahahahahaha! 

Another classic trick custom Bob! It's just right....ya know?

Batbuggy LOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## bobhch

*Van-ta-cees of a Cornhead that was cornbread fed...*



tjd241 said:


> btw... I recognize the fronts as RRR Steelies, but who's rear hubs /tires are those on the Batbuggy? Could be the camera angle, but they look a bit larger than a Tuffy but a bit smaller than ones from an Aurora Hot Rod .


NutHEr,

POW....Bill is right that I have been putting PVTs on everything for a while now but, this is a Calgon Ancient Chinese Secret on these rears...

Actually they are some old Aluminums that I chucked up in my Dremel and polished. These tires came along for the ride as they are permanently affixed to the rims. They got cleaned up with Goo Gone and amazingly look and work like new now. They just don't make stuff like they used to anymore. 

The front window could have been dropped down with some work but, the body was already painted. Also the holes on the rear fenders got filled after wards & my matching paint in the garage went bad so, used some mis-matched blue. This Summer the Sand Van Holes are going to get filled before painting...doh.

Neal,

Hey bud thanks for the Surfboard offer but, Smooth-on and Zilla-Nation inc. have got it covered. I appreciate the offer though Dude. :dude:

Well I just wanted to post up a preliminary picture of the most recent Coke Van that got done up in Candy Red and White. Waiting till the sun comes out to get a nice outdoor picture of this...Snow Tomorrow.:freak:










NOTE: for all of you that have these Dash VW Van kits there is something I have found that will be of great help in putting these together!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did not realized this on my last one till it was too late. There are 2 little nubs on the top half, inside, on the roof that need to be removed before putting this thing together. Otherwise the top and bottom don't sit together right.

Must have forgotten this from the last time I built one of these? Sometimes the Dash Vans that got used were the pre painted ones.










This doesn't look right...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah











With the window not in place they fit perfect but, when the window gets stuck in the nubs cause the glass to push down to far and won't let things go together as they should.

I use Elmers rUBBER cEMENT to put the two halves together. This works very well and any rUBBER cEMENT that may push out to the lower half can easily be removed without causing any damage to the paint. 

After that a dip in Future Floor Covering for me to gloss it all out. I just put some poster putty on the end of a pencil eraser and stick it inside the body and dip, tap off the excess...then have a holding box with holes for the pencil & let the Future coating dry for a day or two.

Bob...clearing off my bench one by one...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm going to have to remember that trick Bob!! I never noticed the nubs!! And I got my rubber cement handy too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I still have that green VW bus on the bench.... I better go on nub patrol! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*Nub Patrol alert......*



slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm going to have to remember that trick Bob!! I never noticed the nubs!! And I got my rubber cement handy too! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I still have that green VW bus on the bench.... I better go on nub patrol! :lol:


Nub Patrol is right...Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, wrrrrrrrrrrrrr, wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!:roll:

Here is a pictorial of the nub problem. While fixing the PHANTOM today it just seemed like a no brainer to take pictures. Hope this helps...










With only one dip of Future for a clear coat the PHANTOM came apart. Now using the Rubber Cement was a good thing here as, it allowed for easy DE-part-TURE of the 2 halves and window.

The build up on the window that got pulled out is from the Future. It doesn't build up on the areas that you see but, stays behind the window post. I'm a Huge fan of Future Floor Covering as a clear coat!











Now to remove those pesky NUBS with a Dremel tool and a grinding stone attachment. The top portion of the picture below shows the NUBS & the lower portion shows the NUBS removed.

















Then Removed any of the original Rubber Cement with a toothpick. It came off easy-smeasy.

B...more to come...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Nub Patrol alert part II...*

You can see here with the NUBS removed and the old window put back in how much the window sunk into the top like it is supposed to for a correct fit.










Here is a NEW window installed with a NEW coat of Rubber Cement ( see pictures below). This will get another dip in Future to make the windows more clear looking. Yeah Future does that too!!














































Love these Dash Van kits so much that I got a lifetime supply of them. :woohoo:

Bob...Two nubs down and only about 140 more to go...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Your photography is just about the best i've ever seen too Bob.

I have to figure out how to set up my photobucket account so I have no limit on pictures I post.

Awsome job on the vette. Whew.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great Van !!!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking van.Your future is so bright I gotta wear shades.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent nub removal tutorial!!! The VW bus I've been toying with is of the nub free variety, but I will make a mental note to check my others. Sometimes nubs can be fun, but not when they screw up body parts!! :tongue:


----------



## jtslot

awesome van bob,as usual your mind never ceases to amaze me


----------



## bobhch

*It's a never ending circle of who, what, where, when & why...*

Thanks on the van props guys...they are fun to build when they go together correctly.

Parts Pig has been showing me pictures of this Godzilla skateboarder for a while now. 
Well it showed up in the mail the other day!! Thanks Dude it is very kewl...Love it!










Doba posted up pictures of NEW rims from RRR for Tyco Cars.
Then he posted up a picture of the Slotted ones he painted Petty Blue on a Petty car...BAM a thought just hit me right at that moment...

I put a Order in to RRR right after seeing Dobas post for a bunch of the slotted rims for TYCO &............some rims for AFX cars too.

Dukes of Hazard all the way!!










Greg Gipe makes some neat bodies and this is one of my favorites he does.
Had a couple of these bodies that he made up for T-Jet mounting but...
his new body comes ready to go for AFX Magnatraction and Non Magnatraction chassis now. 

This is molded real nicely in Red so, I just painted away & made up some side pipes from styrene using a Bic lighter for the bend & some red goop to mount them up from the back side.

















As you can see here this side still needs to get finished up.

















Yeah I LOVE Nomads!!!!!

The first thing that came to my mind on this 55 Nomad was the Hilltop cut out and chrome idea.
Well I just didn't do it on this red one but, the next one will get some Dash 55chrome & paint for sure.

It takes all of us at HT to keep this magic slot car world moving along smoothly. 

We all need to just drop the Mike Tyson ear biting for a bit and go to our corners.

Bob...Hey let's keep things Smooooooooooth guys...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . .
> I put a Order in to RRR right after seeing Dobas post for a bunch of the slotted rims for TYCO &............some rims for AFX cars too.
> 
> Dukes of Hazard all the way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...Hey let's keep things Smooooooooooth guys...zilla


 
SWEET! Those DO look a lot like the Turbo rims they used on the General Lee! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Well CJ is getting this Element (still in the works) as it is getting done up like mine.

CJ used to call me up on the phone when he was Trucking through Gretna, Nebraska and we would meet up at the Flying J. 
He would know I was there when he saw my Blue Honda Box.










Painting a few windows at a time. This way I don't Oooooops into one of them while it is still wet.

Hey Hilltop that rear top Sunroof might need a paint job instead of a Cut-out?
This has got to be the first vehicle to have a Sunroof for the passengers instead of the driver and front passenger.
The kids love the sunroof star filled view at night.

Using Testors semi gloss black for the windows. 
It doesn't dry to fast like a flat paint would for windows this big in size & it doesn't run like a gloss paint would. 

Have spent Many Hours casting up a bunch of these Elements. It's time to paint some up and race them for a while.

Bob...gonna have some Element fun now...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Hey Hilltop that rear top Sunroof might need a paint job instead of a Cut-out?


Sunroof??? I thought that was an escape hatch burst panel, all the funny cars use em, Doh!!!  RM

P.S. Like that Nomad!!!


----------



## slotto

Nice Dukes Bob! Love it! I grew up watching them every Friday night.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Yummmm Rubber Cement.


----------



## bobhch

A big thanks to Mr. Hilltop for posting up his Honda Element with cut out windows and the HOW TO also! :thumbsup:

So now here is my window cut out under way...oh boy! 

Have several different clear sheet plastic colors to fill in the blanks.

The front driver and passenger windows will remain in the rolled down position....Buahahhahhahahahahaha :freak: :freak:
Just did a little head hunting the other day...

















I picked up some RRR new rims. These are the ones for AFX.
With a little persuasion they sunk right on to the Marchron axles.

The front rims had to have the rear part removed and springs were instaled on the axle to keep things centered up and away from the pickup shoes.

Have Installed a billet grill on my last Sunset Orange Pearl 1/1 scale Element and on my current Atomic Blue Metalic one so, am thinking of making one in ho scale now? 
Will at least give it a whirl...

Bob...Thinking Yellow with clear red windows?...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yellow? How unusual lol:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Just cookies...*

It was kinda overcast today but, decided to go ahead and snap away anyways.

















Candy Apple Red with a white painted top...topped off with 4 different makers of decals. I just got my order in for more Weird Jacks Whitewall tires from Jag Hobbies. 










I love these little Dash VW Vans...can you tell?

Bob...Ate cookies for lunch today...zilla


----------



## Rolls

I'm diggin' that VW Voodoo that you do! Sweet!!


----------



## Super Coupe

The VooDoo Coke VW looks great with the white top and the whitewall tires to balance it out on the bottom.HAVE A COKE AND A SMILE!
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh man, that red looks sweet even when it's cloudy out!! Voodoo Coke bus looks amazing Bob!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET VW VAN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

All the projects look great from the 55 Nomad to the Candy Apple VW bus. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

That V W Voodoo bus is over the top Bob ....... BUT it should've been Pepsi ..... LOL :jest:. Just kidding it looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

VW van


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Zilla. Love that Candy red!


----------



## bobhch

*Ginger found some real cool Concept VW VAN pics.*



win43 said:


> That V W Voodoo bus is over the top Bob ....... BUT it should've been Pepsi ..... LOL :jest:. Just kidding it looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Aaaaaaaaaaah Pepsi VW Van  There is a A & W van in the works & just got a bunch of other Soda Decals from rrr.

I had never ordered decals from rrr before...doh. Man they have some real nice choices & am kicking myself for not getting them sooner. Was able to cut them VERY close and they worked very well. 

Ginger (my Wife) found this link below for me. She knows me well. Oh Man I want one of these!!! :thumbsup:

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/geneva-2011-volkswagen-bulli-concept/#3927955

Joe65SkylarkGS,

lol...you know those curtains give me an idea. I realy need to do a Neal :dude: over the top Hippy Style VW Van or two or three one of these days. 

Rust is a must too...is it Summer painting time yet?

Bob...GOT VW...zilla


----------



## roadrner

That's not a bad looking concept Van. Just hope it goes to production then you can get one! Hell, I'd take that one.  rr


----------



## bobhch

The Duck gets some engine room detail. 

Waiting for things to dry before going back with a second coat of white.










Surfs up...










After beeing gone on the road all day yesterday, a little bench time today is a very welcomed change.

Bob...having fun with pink today...zilla


----------



## slotto

can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## bobhch

*I am Robert Allen Unser...(Almost)*



slotto said:


> can't wait to see it when it's done!


Well you are going to have to wait...just a little longer slotto. Just a little longer...Heck I can't wait either so, Hurry up Bob lol

Beeing a total paint and decal NUT CASE a neat thing happened to me after walking away from the Duck tonight.



















Have never had rrr decals before untill recently. Just filed the new order upstairs & BAM! I had a Lola body painted up already in Blue and these NEW rrr decals. :woohoo:

Bob...my middle name is Allen...zilla


----------



## WesJY

DANNNNGGGG!!! I LIKE IT!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Da Flash...


----------



## Super Coupe

It's systematic,it's hydramatic,why it's...........Blue Lightning! Nice decals and color for them to stand out on.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Great paint & decal work on the Blue Lightning Lola plus nice engine for the pink Duck. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...my middle name is Allen...zilla


WOW - Perfect paint matching! That is awesome :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Another great looker from Zilla ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

Great colors! Those decals look like they designed with that car in mind! 

Love the stacks you have slated for the O-Goes!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those stickers look great on that blue Bob...I like red and yellow blends...zilla!!! I agree with Rolls, looks like a factory built car...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Can-Amm Bob !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Zoiks thats nice Zilla!

Top shelf all the way!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You mean Aurora didn't make that??? Awesome Bobert!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*What I got...*

Thanks everyone...you can only imagine the fun I had putting on these decals.  

Have to say that rrr does a great job of making decals. The whites do not need to be doubled up!!

Cub Scouts tonight but, after that back to the bench for some more fun. 

Bob...I GOT DECALS...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Finally got around to mounting this body on a chassis...*

This was a just walk away deal also....










Had these rims sitting around with some PVTs mounted up in both the front and rear. Bam...it hit me today that they were a perfect choice for this Porsche.

Bob...will be throwing some more chassis under bodies soon...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Perfect color match!!! Them wheels hit the spot! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great Porsche' 550 Spyder in red with cool use of the Aurora truck wheels.A great new idea !Very well done with the decals also. The spirit of James Dean smiles upon you ! This has definitly moved up my casting project !!:thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Got Float...*

This is 100% Bill Hall inspired...

















Bill had suggested in a post about one of my COKE VW vans that I have a soda war of sorts. Well Here is a A & W version. 

I see Pepsi, 7up and others "So says the magic 8-Ball". 

Bob...ask again later...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great - now I want a root beer . . .

Looks killer BZ!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great thinking with the vanilla interior!!! Looks great Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Bob, I'm inspired! Heading to the fridge for a scoop and some root beer!

-Paul


----------



## Rolls

That's a cool AW van! I really like the two-tone paint with the frosty mug metallic on top. Beauty!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Great thinking with the vanilla interior!!! Looks great Bob!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Man now I want a rootbeer float too...dang it.

In the summer at my work we make them on the HOT days. No AC in our shop & I work for a HVAC company. 
Go figure 

The white interior is Flat White that got ploped on with a brush. 
The Future makes the flat white glossy and the windows almost invisible.

Bob...painting colors that POP...zilla


----------



## win43

MMMMMmmmmm Sasparilla YUM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great AW VW Van !! :thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

The engine compartment on the Duck is finished...










Below those 8 pipes is the original chrome manifold that got drilled and posted. No waste here.

Bob...quack, quack...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Stacks!!! That looks GREAT, Bob!


----------



## WesJY

DUCKSTACKS!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

that one ROCKS Bob!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb detail work in the engine compartment!! I would have never thought Iron Crosses and pink would look right together!! :tongue: Looks incredible Bob...You're quackers... Zilla!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Jeez Bob!

I can hardly keep up with yer cool theme builds...quack quack quack...

I'm waddling along as fast as I can!


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on all the builds from duck engine, A&W Floats & Spyder 2. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great pink duck '50 Merc !! As I look @ it I am getting this insane urge:freak:.......to take my own ' 50 Merc & put one of my Big Engines in it :jest: !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:Great pink duck '50 Merc !! As I look @ it I am getting this insane urge:freak:.......to take my own ' 50 Merc & put one of my Big Engines in it :jest: !!
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Bob...DO IT!...zilla


----------



## win43

Bob 

You QUACK me up.

Cool looking Merc


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Bob...DO IT!...zilla


:thumbsup:Consider it done !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> The engine compartment on the Duck is finished...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below those 8 pipes is the original chrome manifold that got drilled and posted. No waste here.
> 
> Bob...quack, quack...zilla


Hmmmm . . . a rubber ducky & an iron cross . . . can you say "Conflicted"? :tongue:


----------



## slotto

evil genius


----------



## bobhch

*Fun cars & fun times...*

rr TOTALY suprised me with this Hooters Stocker....Oh Boy! Thank You very much. I love it! 

It's one mean machine. Handy Andy couldn't keep his mits off of it.










A little gray old school project body from Greg Gipe found it's home on a chassis & is waiting patiently to get some TLC.










The G-Wrench casted Camaro just needs an Air Cleaner poped out the hood and it will be ready for some Dirt Track race time.

Bob...busy, busy, busy...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Lucky You! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm also diggin' the '70s Camaro short tracker up on the lift


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see the shop up and running Bob!! And you're a lucky dawg to be the recipient of that Hooters stocker!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

P.S. I'd hate to pay Andy's manicure bill.... :tongue:


----------



## joegri

lookin good von zilla shop seems busy! do you pay andy for typing ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool shop Bob...probably has a Hooter's restaurant next door...zilla!!! I'll bet Andy can do a car wax job in no time!!! Hey, I like that old school project :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

COOL SHOP!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Like the shop :thumbsup: & you do not need any extra helping hands with Andy on staff. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Got Brains...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool shop Bob...probably has a Hooter's restaurant next door...zilla!!! *SNIP* RM


Yes it does. In fact the "Bob...zilla Workshop" used to be a Hooters but, they moved next door to build bigger Hooters. 

Thanks everyone on the shop comments. I am using natural sunlight outside to get some good shop LIGHTING.

Some of you may remember the last EMT Ambulance Sand Van that got done up in orange with the creapy Zombie driver.










Well now the Zombies want more brains...










The guys kinda make a mess of things but, are very good about cleaning it up before the next call.

Bob...more to come on this one later...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Looks like you've got a good "head" start on it! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*The Duck is done...*

Howard the Duck just finished this one up & it is ready to go to it's new owner now...










Thumbs-up and she is out the door with a fresh clear coat to protect it. :thumbsup:










I just couldn't cut Howards head off on this build so, he goes in whole mounted up on a clear base. His little tail sticks out the back of a hole in his pants & he has a blue tie to match his hat. U-just can't destroy that with an X-Acto knife. 

Bob...Don't worry I'm not getting Soft (Chop, chop, chop)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go Howard!!! Mittens is getting quite the collection!! I have no doubt Howard and the duckie mobile will be proudly displayed and run!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nice job on the cranium filler too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## slotto

Zombies...A mind is a terrible thing to taste.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

slotto said:


> Zombies...A mind is a terrible thing to taste.


That was good Slotto!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp...lol slotto :lol:

Bz


----------



## Rolls

Stacks and quacks!! Killer combo! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Being busy is good... "So I've been told"*

This body is a Pro-toe-type for a mock up of Dobas Custom Beach themed Honda Element. :hat:

The interior fits in great as there is lots of clearance on this body/chassis set-up. It came out of a old Turquoise Matchbox Range Rover.




























Doba wants a double roll bar set up with surfboards on top, Zombies & monsters along with who knows what else to make this yet another fun build.

Time to get a good Honda Element body and start hacking it up.

There is also a Parts Pig Truck in the start up phase. It is going to be fun. Got Pigs? :hat: 

Also a Atomic Blue Metallic Element just like mine being built for CJ. He said he wanted to have one just like mine. When he lived in Nebraska we would meet at "Flying J" by my house for a Diet Coke and Apple Pie Ala-Mode. CJ would always see my Element when he pulled in to the "Flying J" so, the rugged Semi- Old (lol) truck drive can be sentimental. :hat:

Bob...Let the resin fly & the Goop flow well...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:The possibilities with the Honda Element body are almost limitless especially with that Beach Buggy ! Are you gonna keep it RHD or convert to LHD ?
I see a Element Pickup truck in your future !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> This body is a Pro-toe-type for a mock up of Dobas Custom Beach themed Honda Element. :hat:
> 
> The interior fits in great as there is lots of clearance on this body/chassis set-up. It came out of a old Turquoise Matchbox Range Rover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob...Let the resin fly & the Goop flow well...zilla


 
HeeHee :thumbsup:

Bob PM me your address so I can send off those chassis for ya. :wave:


----------



## pshoe64

I'm diggin that right hand drive. Can't wait to see more.

-Paul


----------



## coach61

Wind in your hair and narey a care.. great idea zilla...


----------



## 1scalevolvo

pshoe64 said:


> I'm diggin that right hand drive. Can't wait to see more.
> 
> -Paul


A postal RFD Delivery truck w/RHD sounds like a possibilty ! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Full speed ahead...*



coach61 said:


> Wind in your hair and narey a care.. great idea zilla...


This wasn't my idea. Doba came up with it but, it is a great idea!

Here comes the real deal in White. The interior is gooped in place now.










This Austin casted by Greg Gipe is going to be fun to Phsssssssssssssssht!

It came chopped and now after some hands on sanding it is just waiting for a nice sunny day for a color addition.










Am feeling better now so, things are getting back to normal. Thank God!!

Bob...It's time to build...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*If you are interested in ho scale bullet hole decals post Yes here...*

Just got back by the seat of my pants from the land above with some major shelling damage....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak:

RL had his New M16 Half track sitting just over the ridge waiting for us. Rat,tat,tat,tat...tat....tat....tat...tat...

It was UGLY!










I punched the pedal and did a 180 degree spin to get away from the well planed ambush...










Then did a repeat of the above move as, a couple of his tanks were moving in on us quick from the opposite direction... 










RL used the ELEMENT of surprise & it kicked our booty THIS TIME.










Neal is getting this assortment of bullet hole water slide decals pictured above. I know he can used them. lol

What really happened:

Just got these bullet hole decals in the mail today from a Pay-bay Auction. $3.00for 20 of both sizes shown in picture for a total of 40 shots with free shipping.

The smallest size is what was used on the Element body. It worked O.K. as the Element is of the Larger slot car types & the shelling looks like the larger military gun type. lol

Well for the smaller size bullet hole look in ho 1/64th and 1/72 types it would be nice to get them smaller so.......

I asked the seller if he could shrink them from his original 3/8" & 1/4" wide size to 3/16" & 1/8" wide size for some of us slotters.

With that said if this happens I will state it here. Told him I would order 10 Auctions worth & also mentioned us here at HobbyTalk.com with the high probability of a good amount of slotters wanting these.

This seller sells fingernail decals (that is what these were listed as), 1/24th flame decals for die-cast/models & larger vinyl decals. Suggested he sell smaller decal versions of these as "ho slot car Custom Bullet Hole decals" if changing the size isn't a problem for him? We will see...can't beat the price and maybe he will be able to put more on a sheet for the same price?

These don't have a white backing...so, you need to either put them on a white paint job or light color (like my tan placement) to get them to work right. 

If you are interested in these could you please state so here in this thread with a yes. This way I can let the seller know if there would be a good demand for them or not in ho scale for him to possibly make them. Will wait a few days and give this seller the response from you all. 

I want them...YES! (my response)

Had a blast putting gun holes on my Military Converted Element & hope that a smaller bullet hole version is in the future for some other bang up fun slot builds also.

Bob...Never say surrender...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: I am all for the HO scale bullet hole decals ! BTW thanx Bob !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## aurora1

Put me down as a yes.


----------



## bobhch

So far 2 Yes and A Wes Sweeeeeeeeeeet! lol



bobhch said:


> Just got back by the seat of my pants from the land above with some major shelling damage....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak:
> 
> RL had his New M16 Half track sitting just over the ridge waiting for us. Rat,tat,tat,tat...tat....tat....tat...tat...
> 
> It was UGLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I punched the pedal and did a 180 degree spin to get away from the well planed ambush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then did a repeat of the above move as, a couple of his tanks were moving in on us quick from the opposite direction...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL used the ELEMENT of surprise & it kicked our booty THIS TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neal is getting this assortment of bullet hole water slide decals pictured above. I know he can used them. lol
> 
> What really happened:
> 
> Just got these bullet hole decals in the mail today from a Pay-bay Auction. $3.00for 20 of both sizes shown in picture for a total of 40 shots with free shipping.
> 
> The smallest size is what was used on the Element body. It worked O.K. as the Element is of the Larger slot car types & the shelling looks like the larger military gun type. lol
> 
> Well for the smaller size bullet hole look in ho 1/64th and 1/72 types it would be nice to get them smaller so.......
> 
> I asked the seller if he could shrink them from his original 3/8" & 1/4" wide size to 3/16" & 1/8" wide size for some of us slotters.
> 
> With that said if this happens I will state it here. Told him I would order 10 Auctions worth & also mentioned us here at HobbyTalk.com with the high probability of a good amount of slotters wanting these.
> 
> This seller sells fingernail decals (that is what these were listed as), 1/24th flame decals for die-cast/models & larger vinyl decals. Suggested he sell smaller decal versions of these as "ho slot car Custom Bullet Hole decals" if changing the size isn't a problem for him? We will see...can't beat the price and maybe he will be able to put more on a sheet for the same price?
> 
> These don't have a white backing...so, you need to either put them on a white paint job or light color (like my tan placement) to get them to work right.
> 
> If you are interested in these could you please state so here in this thread with a yes. This way I can let the seller know if there would be a good demand for them or not in ho scale for him to possibly make them. Will wait a few days and give this seller the response from you all.
> 
> I want them...YES! (my response)
> 
> Had a blast putting gun holes on my Military Converted Element & hope that a smaller bullet hole version is in the future for some other bang up fun slot builds also.
> 
> Bob...Never say surrender...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Geez Bob... 
looks like the Navy was hittin ya with the 5 in.. them is some big holes .. bet ya got a fuel leak in the Element... :thumbsup:

yes sized down a bit maybe?? I'd take some.. 

CJ.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:BTW, Your Milspec Element rocks !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

How do you find this stuff Bob? Awesome!! I'd go for 1 or 2 down the road... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

yes, zilla! YES!! PM Sent!


----------



## WesJY

and yes put me down for one!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Hey did you see a phone commercial with Bob-zilla on the phone lately?????????*

Hey Everyone,

Contacted the seller for a second time now and hope to get a response soon about making these bullet hole decals smaller for us all.

     

Has anyone seen a commercial on TV lately about phones with the name on the phone "Bob-zilla"?  It was pretty cool to actually see...go figure?? 

We were chuckling about for a while. 

Ginger and I were watching TV tonight and we both saw it. I want some money...hahahahahahaha

Bob...not Bob-zilla...zilla


----------



## bobhch

These Decals came in from Japan today!

Another E-Pay find and they are real neat. Have some plans for these guys in the future.

Here is a link for all you Coke Nuts....hey I don't know this seller so, like I am not pumping him up for my financial benefits here. Just thought some HT people might be interested in these....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Water-Slide-Dec...938425&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8133755760467441330










Only took 10 days to get here from Japan so, that is pretty good I think.

Bob...12 or more days and Godzilla would have had to go on a road trip (lol)...zilla

EDIT: Just noticed that these came from CHINA...doh. That changes everything...lol


----------



## bobhch

*Bullet hole decals...*

Here is an E-Mail I recieved today from he Bullet Hole Decal maker...

Hi. Thanks for the listing. I am sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I have been very busy. Yes I can make the decals smaller and will do so. You posting my listing on the site will be fine and much appreciated. I will try to re-create the listing you talked about soon. I will be sure to send you the link to it once it is on ebay.

Thanks...........Matt 

I will post up the link once he makes this size of decals available on E-Pay.:wave:

Bob...OH BOY...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you Zilla. Those German insignia are gonna look great on some VW's!


----------



## roadrner

I'll pick up a couple sets of the 1/8 and 3/16 sizes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Thank you Zilla. Those German insignia are gonna look great on some VW's!


Kiwi,

Yes they are. :thumbsup: Hey don't forget to put some bullet holes on too.

My plan is to Phssst up some red VW bugs & vans, put the larger decal size on the roof with the extra end length tucked under through the window holes, then carry the ends down to the lower window edges. Kinda like I did with the Budweiser decals on my 55 Chevy and Ghia cars.

It is going to be fun to scatter those VW decals around also. :hat:

Bob...the German...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Bingo!!! I was thinking the same for the roof. Ya gotta do a machine Grey version and finish it in matt! I found a old photo of my Chevy powered VW the other day while cleaning up. Will find someone to scan it and show you. That car was nuts!!


----------



## bobhch

Earlier today Fletcher (our 7 year old son & slot car enthusiast) & I went downstairs to take some pictures of a "How To Do It" with Amazing Mold Putty.

For $19.99 at Hobby Lobby you can pick up a set of two tubes of hand pliable mold making putty that will get you a small mold in 20 to 25 minutes.

This is a good way to make small molds quick and save your Pourable mold rubber for body molds or larger molds.





































This is a picture of my Master Surfboard that I used to make a surfboard mold of with some goop and styrene for the fin.

Resin is easily sanded so, with a little effort I can sand and shape a neat little surfboard after it is de-molded. Then paint it up and add decals.

See the little hole where the fin goes into the mold cavity. As you stat to pour your resin pull on the sides of the mold to open up and help move the resin into it. This will help you get the fin to mold up completely without any air bubbles.










This fake Poop looks real painted up in brown (picture shows glare bad) with yellow corn (Bill Halls idea...thanks man:thumbsup to boot. This was my first casting ever. It still is pouring fake turds to this day!










This fake poop worked right off the bat. I took it to Hojohns house and dropped it on the floor when his dog was in the room...hahahhahha he was yelling at his Wife to come clean up the mess. That was Awesum!! :lol: Success was mine. 

More to come in the next post...


----------



## bobhch

Amazing Mold Putty part II See my last post before this one for the complete how to do it...

Well this is where Fletcher comes in to save the day with some picture taking. He can snap some mean pictures with my SONY Mavica Floppy Disc camera...























































I'm going downstairs now to go and pour this TAXI mold right now and will post up pictures after it gets demolded.

Bob...be back in a few...zilla


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Bingo!!! I was thinking the same for the roof. Ya gotta do a machine Grey version and finish it in matt! I found a old photo of my Chevy powered VW the other day while cleaning up. Will find someone to scan it and show you. That car was nuts!!


Kewi,

Gray...that is a great idea! 

Can't wait to see that picture! Chevy powered VW....Way Cool!!

Bob...going to go pour my mold real quick...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

aren't you done yet? the anticipashun is killing me, oww, oww, ouch, ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:I am going to try some of that amazing mold putty myself ! I assume hobby lobby has a webpage. I assume that you took that TAXI sign from the same as this MatchBox diecast Ford Taxi I trashed for its sign & Police Cruiser Interior I will use for another project. I already casted 5 TAXI signs for my next cab project. Perhaps some day If I have the yen I will use this as a prototype for a series of Road Warrior Ford Victoria cars on a TOMY Chassis? but for now it goes into my "Box Of Doomed cars" with a hope of resurrection someday like my Ferrari 250,Jag XK & Cornbinder wrecker did.
BTW,You are a great inspiration for me !

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*I feel your pain...*



plymouth71 said:


> aren't you done yet? the anticipashun is killing me, oww, oww, ouch, ahhhhhhhhhh


Just poured the mold now just wait like the rest of us...hahahahahha










15 more minuites and I will hopefully pull out a good TAXI topper.



1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:I am going to try some of that amazing mold putty myself ! I assume hobby lobby has a webpage. I assume that you took that TAXI sign from the same as this MatchBox diecast Ford Taxi I trashed for its sign & Police Cruiser Interior I will use for another project. I already casted 5 TAXI signs for my next cab project. Perhaps some day If I have the yen I will use this as a prototype for a series of Road Warrior Ford Victoria cars on a TOMY Chassis? but for now it goes into my "Box Of Doomed cars" with a hope of resurrection someday like my Ferrari 250,Jag XK & Cornbinder wrecker did.
> BTW,You are a great inspiration for me !
> 
> Neal:dude:


Yes that is the same Matchbox Police car this Taxi topper came from. I sanded it down and will drill holes in the bottom, post it with plastic coated thermostat wire and drill holes in the tops of unsuspecting little slot car bodies...Buahahhahahahahaha

Had this TAXI topper all done up and ready to cast but, just didn't get to it. Untill today after seeing one on your TAXI on your thread. You are a great inspiration to me also.

When I came to Hobby Talk and saw you and others casting slot car bodies it gave me hope that someday I to would be able to do it.
With the help of many peoples HOW TO DO IT casting tips my dreams have come true now. At work my Bosses Boss has always said this, "Learn one, make one, teach one" & he also says "Can't can't do anything".

Well now it is time to go see if my mold came out right...BRB

Bob...and a surfboard and a guy on a streatcher...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Am pouring one more and hope this time it works...then off to bed...*

Well the reason this TAXI looks all messed up is because, I tried to mix a very small batch of resin. Was off on the 50/50 resin mix so, after 20 min. everything came out pretty soft. 

If the mix was right it would have been hard after 20 min. but, am glad this happened as this is a good thing for everyone to learn. Usualy when pouring a body that requires more resin you can pour a small amount of excess into your one sided small molds real quick. 

So now I just mixed a little larger batch of resin. Enough to fill half of my Poop mold and then the TAXI mold again. Hopefully this time there will be a nice TAXI topper popping out of the mold. If not I can try to make another mold.

We will see in 5 min or so...Stay Tuned.










The stretcher and surfboard came out O.K. but, don't know if they will fully harden. That is alright though because, I can just make more in my spare time (what spare time....aaaaaaaaaaaaaah) Soccer is starting for both of our kids now. Late Night casting...if I'm not worn out?










You can see that the surfboard fin got an air bubble and did not form the tip. Next time...




















Bob...hope the mold is detailed and good...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Doh...*

Well guess what?

My TAXI mold is a bust. You can see the TAXI letters did not come out clear using my Amazing Mold Putty shortcut...dang it.

Well all is not lost. I realy want this TAXI topper molded up right for some future slot car TAXI builds so...

I will be making a Pourable rubber mold of this next. All of my Amazing Mold Putty mini molds have worked up till now. You have to push the putty into the detail and on this one the detail is on the sides. The letters got messed up by the putty moving around when I pushed with my hands.










On the surfboard there was no fine details like letters and it was flat so, it worked fine.

On the man on a streathcer it was another flat mold so that worked out well also.

Learning from this goof up helps me figure out what will and won't work. Heck I might be able to try this again and get it to work but, am just going to go with a Pourable mold this weekend.

I also am planning on casting the AFX TAXI topper as well. I have decals and know how to use them. Then there is a set of Injection pipes I want to cast....fun, fun, fun!! Well when it works out which is most of the time.

Thanks for following along. :wave:

Bob...good night everyone in HT land...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

if you made them in clear resin, you could paint the frame in black and light it from underneath... how cool would that be?


----------



## bobhch

videojimmy said:


> if you made them in clear resin, you could paint the frame in black and light it from underneath... how cool would that be?


VJ,

That would be Very C  L!

Eye have some clear resin that I have not tried yet. Will give it a shot after getting some regular resin ones made up.

Bob...light up...zilla


----------



## joegri

von zilla you know i,m diggin the fatality in the stretcher!!! just another victim or the road!


----------



## slotto

that's cool, but can you make a skeleton?


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> von zilla you know i,m diggin the fatality in the stretcher!!! just another victim of the road!


Yeah the stretcher Dude will be a fun one to paint up....I love painting detail and maybe I can splice in a nice Clix head? 

I can see an Ambulance at the scene of an Accident with a smashed up car on my layout. Ooooh, ooooh a couple of Zombies carrying him too. lol I'LL DO IT!!



slotto said:


> that's cool, but can you make a skeleton?


Um nope I tried that with a skull head driver head....didn't work. That is why I buy mass quanities of Clix figures. 

If you shop around you can get some neat Clix people cheap. I think the ones with the yellow rings around the base are the cheap ones. Red and blue have more powers or something. Same figures but, different colors. Go figure...Chop, Chop of the heads.

To get the most out of Clix figures I try to get them with Axes, Mallets, guns, and other weapons in their hands. These arms look great sticking out the windows of little cars. I like to paint Clix sometimes to change things up. Take a brain from one guys hand and stick it in a Zombies hand, etc..:freak:

Ed tought me the Horror slot car build idea...Thanks Dude!

Bob...anything is possible in ho land...zilla


----------



## joegri

accident scene! man i,m howlin thinkin what that would look like. zombies/spinal cords/loss of life n limb.von zilla ya gotta enroll in a film class. claymation or something!


----------



## bobhch

*The fun never ends...*



joegri said:


> accident scene! man i,m howlin thinkin what that would look like. zombies/spinal cords/loss of life n limb.von zilla ya gotta enroll in a film class. claymation or something!


Joe,

That is a great idea. That would be a blast to make mini films of Horror on Las Zillas Raceway. Will have to finish my layout first.

Here is the Ambulance...

















































Nice weather is near and Phssssssssssssht time is here!!

Have plans for at least 4 more Sand Van Ambulances that will get painted up in SubLime Green/white top, White/white top, Red/white top & Blue/white top.

Now I need to make that TAXI topper, work on some Customs for CJ, pART pIg & Doba (oooooh & Kiwi has me thinking of Iron Cross bugs now...thanks), joegri you got me thinking of the stretcher DUDE with a Clix head, and there is so, so, so much more fun things to do in the cave.

Bob...always find time to run some cars also...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Such an awesome build Bob.

Another great theme car "EXECUTED" to perfection.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

LMAO - Dang that's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Bullet Hole decals have been sized down now...*

Thanks Bill and Doba as it was a Blast to build all the way.

Here is the New sized to HO Bullet Hole Decal Auction listing at $2.00 (now lower Price for smaller size) with Free Shipping ---CLICK ON LINK BELOW---

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230604606348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I put in my order for 10 Auctions worth for a total of only $20.00!
This is a great Deal and Matt has really sprang into Action. Thank You Matt :thumbsup::thumbsup:

For those of you ordering these NOW would be the time!
It would help if you mention that you heard about these from HT (you wouldn't need to spell out HobbyTalk) in you Feedback.
Who knows maybe he will start doing some more ho scale decals if this pans out? 

Can't beat the cost and quality!! Can't wait to see some Bullet Hole Builds soon...

Bob...C'mon' & give them a shot...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

best sandvan ever!


----------



## bobhch

*Bet nobody has one of these...*

Going to need one of these in 1/64th scale...

http://cgi.ebay.com/BBQ-PIT-SMOKER-...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255b7e421e

Gotta love this one...lid is very heavy...LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/Huge-Bbq-Grill-...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaa04b653

I'm looking at several different designs of these BBQ trailers so, thiis may end up beeing a little different than the picture but, it will be black.




















Bob...It's a pigs life...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Here is the Half Way point of the Parts Pig truck build...


Are there any "doctors" in Gretna, Nebraska??? This just ain't right!!!  RM


----------



## jtslot

just another awesome job bob....zilla


----------



## coach61

I am so happy I took the time to catch up with your thread Bob awesome stuff love the stretcher I bought some zombie nazi somewhere was real cheap perfect stretcher bearers lol..


----------



## bobhch

*crush, crush...*



coach61 said:


> I am so happy I took the time to catch up with your thread Bob awesome stuff love the stretcher I bought some zombie nazi somewhere was real cheap perfect stretcher bearers lol..


Yeah....zombie nazis :freak: 

Have the stretcher Dude on my bench to do up in a bit. Just need to find the right head. 

Got Mud?










This is crying out to me to remove both of the door windows. 
Now let's see, what kind of crazed Clix figures would drive around in a rig like this? 
Going to go figure it out right now. 

This reminds me of the old Kids in the Hall bit where they are on a roof across from a movie theater.
Watching everyone in line they put up there fingers in front of their eyes and pretended to Crush peoples head. 

I Crush your head...crush, crush. 

Bob...I crush your head...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANNOT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT????? you gonna put cool "PIG OR HOGS MOPAR DECALS" on it?? 

OH MAN.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANNOT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT????? you gonna put cool "PIG OR HOGS MOPAR DECALS" on it??
> 
> OH MAN.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


MOPAR decals...Hmmmmmmmmm that sounds good. :thumbsup:

I think someone sent me some  lol

Wes,

I Crush your head...






Bob...head crusher...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


> Yeah....zombie nazis :freak:
> 
> Have the stretcher Dude on my bench to do up in a bit. Just need to find the right head.
> 
> Got Mud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crying out to me to remove both of the door windows.
> Now let's see, what kind of crazed Clix figures would drive around in a rig like this?
> Going to go figure it out right now.
> 
> This reminds me of the old Kids in the Hall bit where they are on a roof across from a movie theater.
> Watching everyone in line they put up there fingers in front of their eyes and pretended to Crush peoples head.
> 
> I Crush your head...crush, crush.
> 
> Bob...I crush your head...zilla


Isn't there a DC Comics HeroClix of Batman's enemy "The Scarecrow"? I'm sure I saw one at the local fleamarket...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmm... Chocolate pudding wrestling piggies!!! Who else coulda thunk of that????  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

strecher dude and pickle head...... my all time favs.


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm... Chocolate pudding wrestling piggies!!! Who else coulda thunk of that????  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


LMAO!!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> Here is the New sized to HO Bullet Hole Decal Auction listing at $2.00 (now lower Price for smaller size) with Free Shipping ---CLICK ON LINK BELOW---
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230604606348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I put in my order for 10 Auctions worth for a total of only $20.00!
> This is a great Deal and Matt has really sprang into Action. Thank You Matt :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> For those of you ordering these NOW would be the time!
> It would help if you mention that you heard about these from HT (you wouldn't need to spell out HobbyTalk) in you Feedback.
> Who knows maybe he will start doing some more ho scale decals if this pans out?
> 
> Can't beat the cost and quality!! Can't wait to see some Bullet Hole Builds soon...
> 
> Bob...C'mon' & give them a shot...zilla


Just moving this to the next page so everyone gets a chance to see it.

Well time to get ready to take Fletcher to Baseball practice at 6:00. Oh he has Soccer practice at 6:00 too...doh
They moved baseball up to start earlier this season. I am going to CRUSH someones head...crush, crush, crush.:beatdeadhorse:

Bob...Bang, Bang, Bang...zilla


----------



## roadrner

bobhch said:


> Just moving this to the next page so everyone gets a chance to see it.
> 
> Well time to get ready to take Fletcher to Baseball practice at 6:00. Oh he has Soccer practice at 6:00 too...doh
> They moved baseball up to start earlier this season. I am going to CRUSH someones head...crush, crush, crush.:beatdeadhorse:
> 
> Bob...Bang, Bang, Bang...zilla


Bob,
thanks! Ordered mine!  Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

I tried to order some,but he does not accept Money Orders do to E-bays payment policy.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*This little piggy went to the Market...*



Super Coupe said:


> I tried to order some,but he does not accept Money Orders do to E-bays payment policy.
> >Tom<


I sent a you a PM Super Coupe. Ordered 10 sets of 40 & you are more than welcome to get some from me if you would like.

___________________ __________________ ______

Well here is the Parts Pig truck (still under constuction) as it sits so far.
Getting ready to paint up the Chainsaw to mount on the front. 
You have to cut up the little porkers some how...Buhahahahahahahaha



















Some BBQ decals go on next along with a matching Parts Pig decal on the pasengers door. 
The "Parts Pig" Decal was taken from the "Petes Patriot" decal with some tricky cutting for the "g".

Once this Truck gets done it is time for the BBQ trailer that will get towed behind it.

The Rebel Flag on the top of the cab is a fingernail decal that is backed with a white stripe decal under it. 
Fingernail decals are always printed on clear with no white. 
They depend on people painting thier nails white to finish the efect.

Bob...Do you think this is ******* enough?...zilla


----------



## WesJY

YYYEAAAHH ******** RULES!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

The Parts Pig truck is looking good. Can't wait to see what the trailer is going to look like.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

mmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmm!!! BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

That is too funny Bob. SNIFF SNIFF ....... I smelled pulled pork ...... :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

And nothing goes better with pulled pork than an icy cold glass of 













Bubba Cola!!


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> Bob,
> thanks! Ordered mine!  Dave


Kewl....15 sets of Bullet Hole Decals sold so far and I bought 10 of them. 



Super Coupe said:


> I tried to order some,but he does not accept Money Orders do to E-bays payment policy.
> >Tom<





Super Coupe said:


> The Parts Pig truck is looking good. Can't wait to see what the trailer is going to look like.
> >Tom<


Hopefully I will get started on the trailer tonight after the kids go to bed.

2 sets of the Bullet Holes are getting sent out to you Super Coupe as soon as they show up here.



WesJY said:


> YYYEAAAHH ******** RULES!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Wes You Rule...hahahahahha




win43 said:


> That is too funny Bob. SNIFF SNIFF ....... I smelled pulled pork ...... :tongue:



Don't forget the beans.....Phffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft




slotcarman12078 said:


> And nothing goes better with pulled pork than an icy cold glass of
> 
> Bubba Cola!!


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Now that is Classic...Bubba Cola. 

Bet Wes has a whole case in the fridge...Or maybee it comes in Keg Form? 

Bob...buy your bullet holes while they're Hot...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

bobhch said:


> Kewl....15 sets of Bullet Hole Decals sold so far and I bought 10 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 sets of the Bullet Holes are getting sent to Super Coupe as soon as they show up here.


Thanks there Mr. Zilla. Money will be on it's way tomorrow. Can't wait to start shooting things up.lol 
>Tom<


----------



## videojimmy

Bob, you've outdone yourself this time. some twisted sense of humor you have there... man.

Most imaginative builds on the boards!


----------



## bobhch

*Shoot me once, shame on you, Shoot me twice...um that doesn't work here...doh*



Super Coupe said:


> Thanks there Mr. Zilla. Money will be on it's way tomorrow. Can't wait to start shooting things up.lol
> >Tom<


I hear yah Super Coupe...bang, bang baby!

Am thinking of painting a bullet hole between the eyes of a slot car drivers head in a bullet riddeled vehicle. 

There has to be a Ka-Zillion uses for ho scale bullet hole decals. Am just imagining all the carnage on HT Customs. hahahahaha...Yes!

I see a new motivation to get back to working on my layout now too. There has to be a Drive-by shooting someplace. Maybee at Putt Putt? Congratulations Scarface for getting a "Hole in One" on Coarse #2 on the third hole. You just got 50 cents of your next round of Golf. :freak:

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...little+friend&FROM=LKVR5&GT1=LKVR5&FORM=LKVR5

Bob...Say Hello to my little friend...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
You gonna do some of that pulled pork barbacue from the east side of NC ?
Looks like you have enough gravy or hopefully grease in the back of that Ram tough Dodge. :devil: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, just started vacation when you got spotted by the M16 crew, appears all their target practice produced results. The Element with the bullet holes looks great & so does the EMT Sand Van & Pig PU. Thanks for the molding info. ..RL


----------



## slotto

bobhch said:


>


Love the emt van and the pig truck.

reminds me of this:


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG!! That piggie pose in the bed of the truck (the front one, naturally) is spot on for a pin wheel or two...... lolololololol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotto said:


> Love the emt van and the pig truck.
> 
> reminds me of this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F_G2zp-opg






OMG That Commercial Kills Me!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> Thanks Bill and Doba as it was a Blast to build all the way.
> 
> Here is the New sized to HO Bullet Hole Decal Auction listing at $2.00 (now lower Price for smaller size) with Free Shipping ---CLICK ON LINK BELOW---
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230604606348&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I put in my order for 10 Auctions worth for a total of only $20.00!
> This is a great Deal and Matt has really sprang into Action. Thank You Matt :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> For those of you ordering these NOW would be the time!
> It would help if you mention that you heard about these from HT (you wouldn't need to spell out HobbyTalk) in you Feedback.
> Who knows maybe he will start doing some more ho scale decals if this pans out?
> 
> Can't beat the cost and quality!! Can't wait to see some Bullet Hole Builds soon...
> 
> Bob...C'mon' & give them a shot...zilla


Drum Roll Please...........................................

















Some new ho scale bullet holes showed up in the mail today!!!! :woohoo:

As slotto says..........Weeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! lol I love that commercial too Skylark but, don't think I have an ho scale pinwheel laying around slotcarman? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...my first shot with the new small shots...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like that cruiser went to the bad side of town. 
>Tom<


----------



## WesJY

YEAHHHH!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Them decals look sweet Bob!!!! Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Can't wait for mine to show up. Great looking decals! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I give the miniature pin wheel idea some thought. I think I can! I think I can!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Super Coupe said:


> Looks like that cruiser went to the bad side of town.
> >Tom<


Either that or it did a patrol in Detroit !

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Better duck!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Received the Bullet Holes today!!! Time to start shooting things up. Thanks B-Zilla.
>Tom<


----------



## win43

Cool looking bullet holes :thumbsup::thumbsup:. 

"one Adam 12 ..... officer needs assistance..........."


----------



## bobwoodly

Better be careful, we're talking about building a Robocop statue in Detroit! Of course much controversy about that. http://detroitneedsrobocop.com/

We already have this:


----------



## roadrner

Need another one so they can fist bump. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I give the miniature pin wheel idea some thought. I think I can! I think I can!


While waiting for a Pin Wheel Barney helped with a Chainsaw for the front grill of the Parts Pig Pickup.

I use Thermostat wire that is plastic coated to post any parts like this in place. Then Super Glue gets stuck in the grill hole. You can't glue painted surfaces and expect them to stay together. Plastic to plastic bonds the two pieces together...........forever!

I like to use Gel Super Glue as it can be pushed and prodded in place with a toothpick.




























Now it is off to Taco Bell for some fine Mexican Eats!!!

Ginger is going to drive because, I just got my eyes checked for some NEW glasses and everything is blurry. Die-alation will wear off in about 3 more hours...Hurry up. 

Looks like a good time for me to do some rim exchanges on some chassis.

Bob...PBR me...zilla


----------



## WesJY

That's funny!! You should start a Reality TV Show on slot cars!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still thinking BZ... Still thinking....


----------



## videojimmy

I do the same thing with super glue. I squeeze some gel onto a Post it,
and use a toothpick to drop it into place.

looks like another Zilla classic in the making


----------



## plymouth71

try this...

http://www.janbrett.com/piggybacks/piggybacks_the_hat_pinact.htm


----------



## bobhch

*Must..........Keep.....going....build.........on.. ...yes! Slowly but, Shirley...*



plymouth71 said:


> try this...
> 
> http://www.janbrett.com/piggybacks/piggybacks_the_hat_pinact.htm


Hey slotcarman you got me covered on this right?...hahahahha 



videojimmy said:


> I do the same thing with super glue. I squeeze some gel onto a Post it,
> and use a toothpick to drop it into place.
> 
> looks like another Zilla classic in the making


Yep gel is the thing BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now there is a chain that needs to get put in securely....forget about using super glue here as the amount of super glue required will cause font window fogging and glazing.

Enter the Goop....holes drilled in hood ( I learned this trick from my Step-Father who grew up in North Omaha to chain the hood shut so, that nobody could steal the battery out of his work van ), rust the chain and then go back and dry brush silver on to get rid of any unrealistic chromey looking chain (the picture shows silver a bit shinny but, that is just glare from the light...it is all dull and rusty now).





































With a 25 cent necklace from a coin toy vending machine a pretty realistic chain to hold the chainsaw on front was fabricated to give it the look that the chainsaw is really being held on with a chain.

Now I will be going downstairs to add the black lettered BBQ decals on the truck box & hood.

After that..............the BBQ trailer fabrication starts TODAY!!! More later...oh boy! :woohoo:

I accepted the offer from Fletchers Cub Scout "Cubmaster" to become an "Assistant Cub Master" last week. Have been taking LOTS of On-Line required training courses, learning my new position, went to a VERY LONG Committee Meeting, purchased my Uniform, got my pants hemmed up & patches sewed in place on my shirt by my Awesum Mother-In-Law....Wheeew!!

I love our 2 children and am very excited to get so involved with Cub Scouting...Let's go Camping!! FUN, FUN, FUN!!!

Even though I will be doing Cub Scouts Full Tilt now. I will always be hanging out on Hobby Talk. You guys can't get rid of me that easily. I love this place! :thumbsup:

Bob...BBQ trailer here I come...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Good luck with the Assistant Cub Master plans. Although your builds are cool,Don't be scaring the paints off those little guys with stories around the campfire and having your builds come zipping out of the woods at them.Althogh that could be funny.lol
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Super Coupe said:


> Don't be scaring the paints off those little guys with stories around the campfire


Sometimes Bob...where does he come up with these ideas...zilla scares me!!! Camping...no way!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, you have a wild imagination & hope you do not have a goalie mask to go along with the chain saw!    ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

And cover up Parts Pig's Handsome face??? oh uh maybe you have a point ! JJ


----------



## bobhch

*Don't worry......*



XracerHO said:


> Bob, you have a wild imagination & hope you do not have a goalie mask to go along with the chain saw!    ..RL


Bob...what mask? Don't know what you are talking about ...zilla

P.S. THEN A HUGE, SMELLY, ONE EYED MONSTER WITH FANGS ATE ALL THE CAMPERS.....true story. hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## joegri

ut ahh no he ditent. i swear i,ve been chased by a rig just like that ! zilla that is crazy i like it!


----------



## bobwoodly

Now you just need to add a dueling banjo soundtrack in the background


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude, you just ain't right :freak:


----------



## partspig

Hey Zilla, Wanna buy all my old camping gear ??/ ........ LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Still thinking, Bob.. Don't give up hope yet!! My fingers aren't cooperating still!! I think I know what I want to do, I made one but it's too big.. Hang in there!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Still thinking, Bob.. Don't give up hope yet!! My fingers aren't cooperating still!! I think I know what I want to do, I made one but it's too big.. Hang in there!!


No kidding you are really on top of the pinwheel deal? Sweet! :thumbsup:



partspig said:


> Hey Zilla, Wanna buy all my old camping gear ??/ ........ LOL



Hey partspig I have a checklist for everything I need for the camp out and have a big pile in our living room. Getting ready to pack some of it up. Be prepared is the Scout Motto.

Just went to Cabela's and picked up a couple of lightweight sleeping cots to get us off the ground. A bargain at $40.00 each.

Can't wait to go camping May 7th with Fletcher for our Pack meeting camp out over-nighter. The Cub Scouts will be getting their new Rank neckerchiefs. Have already picked up Fletchers new Wolf hat, belt buckle, Wolf neckerchief glide and Wolf manual. He is ready to become a Wolf...Hooooowl 

Have been super busy with learning my new job as Assistant Cubmaster and have not had much time to work on the BBQ pickup/trailer combo. Just got back from an informal meeting at the Cubmasters house with some of the other leaders. This is something I was not planning but, it is so much fun to get involved and have made lots of close friends. If anyone gets a chance to do Scouting with you kids JUMP AT IT!!!  

This weekend I plan on doing ALOT of slot car Customizing. Ginger and the kids are in Las Vegas for Spring Break vacation with my Mom. I get to do WHAT EVER I WANT....Starting NOW!!! :woohoo: time to build...oh boy!

Bob...almost 2 weeks smoke free now...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That truck is bloody awesome!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes Bob, I really am trying... Making it "that small" and still durable has posed a challenge. I want it to spin too. If I can do it, it'll be done by next weekend. Now where did I put my tweezers? :lol:


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> That truck is bloody awesome!!!


hahahahaha bloody awesme :lol:

Rich this Dodge BBQ truck inspired me to do a few other Quickies last week. 
Here is a real fast, crappy shot with some pullbacks underneath them for now. Will post up better pictures of each after I get the BBQ trailer underway.










Slotcarman,

Spin and smaller...don't hurt yourself Dude! I think it would be perfect for the piggy in the back to have it and go wi, wi, wi with. lol

Well I am off to a nearby trophy and medal shop and will be right back. Have an idea for casting up some medals for the Scouts Summer Pack Olympics later this year. I need a few ON SALE medals to customize up for casting.

Will be going downstairs after I get back and starting the BBQ trailer. Yes it is really going to happen today. Will post pictures up of the progress this afternoon.

Bob...be back later...zilla


----------



## CJM

roadrner said:


> Need another one so they can fist bump. :thumbsup: rr


Here it is


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> hahahahaha bloody awesme :lol:
> 
> Rich this Dodge BBQ truck inspired me to do a few other Quickies last week.
> Here is a real fast, crappy shot with some pullbacks underneath them for now. Will post up better pictures of each after I get the BBQ trailer underway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slotcarman,
> 
> Spin and smaller...don't hurt yourself Dude! I think it would be perfect for the piggy in the back to have it and go wi, wi, wi with. lol
> 
> Well I am off to a nearby trophy and medal shop and will be right back. Have an idea for casting up some medals for the Scouts Summer Pack Olympics later this year. I need a few ON SALE medals to customize up for casting.
> 
> Will be going downstairs after I get back and starting the BBQ trailer. Yes it is really going to happen today. Will post pictures up of the progress this afternoon.
> 
> Bob...be back later...zilla


SWEET MOPAR TRUCKS! I cannot see what kind of decals you have on that blue truck - what is it? 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> SWEET MOPAR TRUCKS! I cannot see what kind of decals you have on that blue truck - what is it?
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Hmmmmmmmmm I will have to SNAP ON some better pictures soon. 

Bob...thanks for the bump CJM...zilla


----------



## roadrner

CJM said:


> Here it is


CJM,
I can hear the CLANK! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*This day just zipped by...Zip, zip, zip...*

Ever have something take WAY longer to do than you planned it to?





































No BBQ trailer today. 

I still have a long way to go on these medals for the Cub Scouts. I have decided to paint them gold now with a dip in Future Floor Covering.

This mold is putting out prototype medals. I then sand the edges on my garage sander and use fine sandpaper to finish them off.

I backed up the thin top medal with another one below it for strength and filled in the gaps with poster putty, added material on top where the hole will get drilled and carefully Super glued little necklace charms that came in a bag from Wally World for just $4.00.

6 of these will be used to make a Master Mold that will make 6 medals at a time. I will be glad when that part gets here........... 5 more prototypes to go.

Bob...only need 120 eek: hey the kids will love them)...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
As usual, look pretty damn good to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

Yeah I agree with RR!

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

now... how can we turn this into a slot car???


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Good move getting rid of the "China" on the face of the medal. I mean - _The front? Seriously?_ Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. :freak:

lmao :lol:


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> now... how can we turn this into a slot car???


Plymouth71,

I plan on using the rest of the letters and numbers from the bag for building signs on my layout so, in a very out of bounds way this will contribute to slot cars.



1976Cordoba said:


> Good move getting rid of the "China" on the face of the medal. I mean - _The front? Seriously?_ Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. :freak:
> 
> lmao :lol:


Yeah China had to come off...lol 

Actually I got these medals on sale at the Trophy shop near us. This was the back of a Football medal.


----------



## bobhch

*Happy Easter everyone...*



WesJY said:


> SWEET MOPAR TRUCKS! I cannot see what kind of decals you have on that blue truck - what is it?
> 
> Wes


Wes,

O.K. those pictures before were taken in a hurry. Here is a better view of them. They were made in short spurts of slot car time between Baseball, Soccer and Cub Scout outings.



















The SCAT PACK decals were put on letter by letter. 
There were trucks made very simular to this by a local New Car dealership in Omaha, Nebraska




























This is a JL chassis with TOMY rims. 
I put springs on the front axle behind the rims to keep the rims in place.




























Right now I have the rest of the day to just work on slot cars & that is what is going to happen. I have been asked to have Easter Dinner by My Aunt and by my In-Laws....Noooooooooooooooo! Ginger and the kids are out of the house. This is a Rare moment of non-interrupted building time.

Honda said he was going to call me non stop in Chat the other day. I don't think so...Caller I.D. 

Bob...Honda call me later this week & not today (lol)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, Bob!!! All three look sweet, but that AZ Police truck kicks @ss!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like the Dodge dealers truck and the Snap On, but That AZ truck is coolest, just enough stickers!!! Gives it a factory release look...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like Border Patrol with those bullet holes.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That Arizona trooper is smokin!!!


----------



## slotto

Great trucks Bob! I love the trooper!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

The Trooper Truck kicks @$$ !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71

MMMMM MOPAR !!!! I Love Em All! maybe the yellow one just a bit more tho!


----------



## bobhch

*Had some fun track Testing time today...it works!*



1976Cordoba said:


> Looks like Border Patrol with those bullet holes.


Doba a Border Patrol truck is a great idea! Sounds like a future Dodge truck project to me.  I have more holes & know how to use them.

Thanks everyone on your comments...looks like the Arizona Highway Patrol wins by a landslide. The Highway Patrol is my favorite too, with a close second beeing the Scat Pack. 

Here is the workings for the Parts Pig BBQ trailer. 

First had to get a trailer that would work well on the track so, tinkered around with this today.

It sure helped that I already had one of Neals Gulf Tow Vehicles from a past Christmas Exchange.




























Talked with CJ earlier today. He came up with a great idea for making the stack off the BBQ cooker bent up a bit as this is going to have that used look to it. Thanks CJ for the detail idea...using it. :thumbsup:

CJ was also talking to me about size and yes this trailer is to big but, am going to nip and tuck it to solve that problem. Yeah this was a boat trailer that was made in China & a BBQ trailer would be alot smaller than that.

I put some weight on the trailer to help keep things from flying all over the place. This Mopar Truck is a strong puller. With a pin Poster Puttied temporarily in place this combo worked very smoothly going around the track.

Bob...Godzilla mentioned he wants some BBQ ribs soon...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great Mopar PU trucks, partial to the AZ patrol. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see your BBQ trailer. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Great work !!
Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

1976Cordoba said:


> Good move getting rid of the "China" on the face of the medal. I mean - _The front? Seriously?_ Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. :freak:
> 
> lmao :lol:


In the good old days American Products were proud to say the same in front also !


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Glad you liked my Gulf Tow truck & made good use of it !! One thing about the LRD Hot Rod #4 trailor car is the good use I was able to make of that Burned out MTJ chassis as a JL"Pull back" substituite !

Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


> CJ was also talking to me about size and yes this trailer is to big but, am going to nip and tuck it to solve that problem. Yeah this was a boat trailer that was made in China & a BBQ trailer would be alot smaller than that.
> 
> Bob...Godzilla mentioned he wants some BBQ ribs soon...zilla


Smaller??? Smaller? You should see the BBQ's we have around here. You need it large to roast a 900 lb Moose Lemme tell ya!

Bigger the better I always say


----------



## plymouth71

p.s. looking good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET MOPAR TRUCKS!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Neal snuck some Taxi bodies in our mailbox today...*

Neal,

Thanks for the 2 resin TAXI bodies!!. I opened the package right when I got home and cleaned one up & gave it a coat of gray....Love them!

































Was doing a search for "Old English Taxi pictures" on the net and came up with this picture below.

I guess they painted all their Taxis Pink instead of Yellow like us? When in Rome do as the Romans do Phssssssssssssssssssssssht 










Neal when I get finished up with my projects going on now you are one of the first in line for some New Zilla Castings.  

Bob...I see bullet holes...zilla


----------



## partspig

Hey Zilla, I too would make it large! There are a couple of rigs around here that are large enough to do a whole 250 pound hog! The trailers that haul them are huge!!!!! As you can see in the linked photo's below .........

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/karnacii/Geer pit/P0001401.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/karnacii/Geer pit/P0001405.jpg


----------



## tjd241

*Well Bob... As R. Crumb used to say...*


----------



## bobhch

*It's time for a BBQ...*



partspig said:


> Hey Zilla, I too would make it large! There are a couple of rigs around here that are large enough to do a whole 250 pound hog! The trailers that haul them are huge!!!!! As you can see in the linked photo's below .........
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/karnacii/Geer pit/P0001401.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/karnacii/Geer pit/P0001405.jpg


O.K. then it will be BIG!!!










Keep on Truckin'...yeah Nuther :roll: We're going to roll this Truckin' Convoy across the USA...Convoy!

Doba has me thinking about a Border Patrol truck now. 

Bob...Bigger is better...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:dude:


bobhch said:


> Came up with a little kid sticking his tongue out for the rear drivers side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up and gooped the driver and kid in. Soon it will be time for the passengers side.
> 
> Bob...How shall I fill...the final...places...zilla


Where did you get those TAXI Decals ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Neal, real nice casting of the Old English Taxi & Bob, you should due a Pink one! Keep on truckin' & BBQ trailer building. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Looks great, let me know if you need some pink paint!  
Dave


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> Has anyone seen a commercial on TV lately about phones with the name on the phone "Bob-zilla"?  It was pretty cool to actually see...go figure??
> 
> We were chuckling about for a while.
> 
> Ginger and I were watching TV tonight and we both saw it. I want some money...hahahahahahaha
> 
> Bob...not Bob-zilla...zilla


I saw it. CRACKED ME UP


----------



## bobhch

*You gotta look outside the box to find stuff now and then...*



1scalevolvo said:


> :dude:
> 
> Where did you get those TAXI Decals ?
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Neal,

These are off a Microscale Letter & Number decal sheet. I pick mine up from our Local (not to close but, not to far away) Hobby Store in both Black and White colored sheets for around $6.00 a sheet with no shipping. Eventualy am going to end up looking to order Micorscale decals in other colors like Red, Blue, etc for EMERGENCY vehicles and many other Custom Slots that could benifit from colored letters.

Other decals get cut off random decal sheets that are comming out of the woodwork...stop by sometime like Coach, CJ & John to check em' out. :wave:

Bob...have another little tounge sticker outter kid...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*It doesn't cost anything but, it's not free either...*



win43 said:


> I saw it. CRACKED ME UP


Jerry,

Just got my "El Pay as you go" Cell Phone back up and working today. I don't use a Cell Phone but, Now I kinda need to for a Contact for Cubscouts. With Soccer and Baseball for Bree and Fletcher we are on the go all the time. Just figured Ginger wouldn't like me giving out her phone number to the Pack. LOL










Bob...no freetime...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Here is a look at the start of the BBQ trailer...





































The white tube is a piece of hollow plastistruct with thin pieces of sheet glued on each end and trimed down smooth.

More pictures as this develops.

Bob...let's start cookin'...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Aw man, I can smell the smoke now!


----------



## WesJY

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM those yummy bbq pork, pulled pork, and baby back ribs.... 

Wes


----------



## TBI

Smells good in here! Hushpuppy anyone?


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Here is a look at the start of the BBQ trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white tube is a piece of hollow plastistruct with thin pieces of sheet glued on each end and trimed down smooth.
> 
> More pictures as this develops.
> 
> Bob...let's start cookin'...zilla


:thumbsup:BOB !! YOu - R - The - Man !! 


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking great Bob... who pulls the pork to make pulled pork samwiches??????...Zilla!!! That trailer is taking shape nicely!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm slowly making progress on my end of the deal.. It's slow going as I still have a hard time holding a set of pliers...

First attempt to get an idea of how to do it..










Second try I used something a bit more sturdy...









I still have a lot of work to do on it. The plan is to drill and insert a bushing in, and bend a straight pin (kinda like the over sized one) for the stick. Then I get to paint it and hope it will spin at track speed...


----------



## bobhch

TBI said:


> Smells good in here! Hushpuppy anyone?


TBI,

I would love some Hushpuppies!! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm



















The Stryrene glue is realy neat stuff and acts as a welder...love it!

Bob...No Smoke for 3 weeks now...zilla


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looking great Bob... who pulls the pork to make pulled pork samwiches??????...Zilla!!! That trailer is taking shape nicely!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm slowly making progress on my end of the deal.. It's slow going as I still have a hard time holding a set of pliers...
> 
> First attempt to get an idea of how to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second try I used something a bit more sturdy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a lot of work to do on it. The plan is to drill and insert a bushing in, and bend a straight pin (kinda like the over sized one) for the stick. Then I get to paint it and hope it will spin at track speed...


Holy Pinwheels slotcarman!!

Dude I was posting on this thread at the same time you were. Was getting my last seconds in before the kids and I ran off to Church this Morning. 

Hit "Submit Reply" button and ran out the door...

Just now saw this Awesum PINWHEEL post of yours!! Very cool beans man. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

All this Smoker needs now is a rear oven & a bent smoke stack (CJs wear and tear idea :hat: ) before the flat black gets sprayed on this. Then some dry brushing for the brown rust.

A very thin piece of plastistruct was put on for a door ( oops also need to add a door handle on this door ) and the tube body was gooped in place. The rest of this got put together with that plastistruct bond stuff which, works incredibly great. It is very similar to the Testors liquid glue with the pink label and just makes things go Fast & Smooth. 

Bob...time for some oven work and Phssssssssst-ing...zilla


----------



## slotto

Love the smoker, very creative and the pinwheel is off the hook!
I have come to believe that anyone can make just about anything with styrene.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I just hope the paint smooths out the edges of the pin wheel. That stuff is ultra thin phosphor bronze sheet cut and rolled into the right shape. Once I get the pin in place, I have to finish rolling the curls.. Trying a little dremel work today to see if I can control it right. I'm beginning to think I should have had my right hand operated on first, since it's the one I use most. It's still hard to hold anything tight, and pliers and wire strippers just happen to fall right where they did the cutting inside my hand. OUCH!!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just hope the paint smooths out the edges of the pin wheel. That stuff is ultra thin phosphor bronze sheet cut and rolled into the right shape. Once I get the pin in place, I have to finish rolling the curls.. Trying a little dremel work today to see if I can control it right. I'm beginning to think I should have had my right hand operated on first, since it's the one I use most. It's still hard to hold anything tight, and pliers and wire strippers just happen to fall right where they did the cutting inside my hand. OUCH!!


slotcarman....OUCH!!

Dude don't hurt yourself man :freak: You are incredible you little pinwheel maker you...spin on you Crazy Diamond.

Partspig you are going to have one neat little BBQ pig machine when we are done with this.

I keep on forgetting to put on the door handle...doh. Once that is in place this is getting a Phssssssssssst-ing in flat black.

Don't have to take Fletcher to his Soccer practice for a couple more hours so............Phsssssst-ing away now!



slotto said:


> Love the smoker, very creative and the pinwheel is off the hook!
> I have come to believe that anyone can make just about anything with styrene.



Slotto,

Who is this styrene gal you are talking about? lol Sure could have used her help today. 


























Stuff like this is just a blast to make for fellow Hobby Talk buds! :hat:

Bob...time to load up the paint (brb)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Bam.........Have handle...this is all done in REAL TIME.










Wait, wait, wait.....DING DONG...........this isn't AVON calling. 

Just had a couple of May Day baskets dropped on the step.

Guess we better make up a couple of return baskets ( Solo cups full of stuff )

Wrench inserted here so, this black paint thing MAY or MAY not happen right away?

Bob...on a roll now...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Paint it "flat black" and some little rust details on bottom and outside like a real thing! Just a idea.. I have this old metal barrel in my backyard i have been wanting to make grill out of it - never got around to it. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> I just hope the paint smooths out the edges of the pin wheel. That stuff is ultra thin phosphor bronze sheet cut and rolled into the right shape. Once I get the pin in place, I have to finish rolling the curls.. Trying a little dremel work today to see if I can control it right. I'm beginning to think I should have had my right hand operated on first, since it's the one I use most. It's still hard to hold anything tight, and pliers and wire strippers just happen to fall right where they did the cutting inside my hand. OUCH!!


DANG... you cannot take a break and let your hands heal!!!???  take it easy pal.

Wes


----------



## roadrner

I can smell the smoke and pork already. Definitely flat black. Great looking smoker. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Remember when things were simple...*

Between Thunderstorms tonight I was able to throw some Semi Flat Black down and then as some Rust with a brush to the BBQ cooker.

Have a hitch idea already plotted out in my head. Will post pictures of it when it happens. 

Hey Slotcarman don't worry about the Pinwheel for a while...take it easy! Seriously....Dude it can wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





































One of the TAXI bodies Neal sent me in a trade got hit with some Gamma Gold tonight and then splashed with Testors Pearl Orange by Boyds. This paint job isn't over yet. Gonna let it bake in our garage for a while and then try some fancy stuff like Hilltop does all the time. 










CJ the Blue Honda Element is getting it's final details done to it and Dobas Chop Top Element is going to get started after a bit. Am real busy with sports for the kids and Cub Scouts right now. 

This Mullet Beer racer will get started as soon as the Super Fun Project "Doba Surfs up in a Honda" gets finished.



















This all looks like things are normal at Bob...zillas Workshop Show but, far from the truth....Way to Dang Busy with Life...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!

Bob...I want my simple Life back...zilla


----------



## slotto

Bob that smoker is crazy cool. Do I smell bacon?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I want my baby back, baby back, baby back, baby back... ribs!!! Talk about one of a kind madness!! PP better start making space for this one!!  Pinwheel 2 is about 1/2 way done, and it's about all I can handle at this time. I do a little, take a break, go back again for a bend, break... etc. Maybe by tomorrow night I'll have something that looks good...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Smoker turned out AWESOME! My nephew had one of those at his B-day party last October - GOOD STUFF!


----------



## win43

Cool SMOKER!!!!! :thumbsup: DANG ....... now i'm hungry :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hang in there Bob!!! Cick pic for a cheezy video!! :hat:



Pressure on my compressor was set at 10 PSI because I had to shoot on an angle around the camera. It spins up pretty good at 5 PSI directly. I do need to balance it a little, as you can see by the stick vibrating. If I feel decent tomorrow afternoon, I'll try to do that and AB a few light coats of paint on it...


----------



## slotto

That pinwheel is crazy cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

lol the things we do for this hobby!


----------



## bobhch

Slotcarman,

I have a huge cheezy smile on my face right now... :lol: hahahahaha that is Great Dude!!!

Bob...should have been a 50s or 60s style Cracker Jack prize...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Great SMOKER & Sltman, a great pinwheel. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Both of you do amazing work. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*One minute you have all the time in the world and then BAM...*

Things are still slow going at the Bobzilla Workshop Show but, forward motion is still being made.

This Honda Element needs a few more details before it's voyage to Colorado via CJ.










All that needs to get done to the Parts Pig BBQ combo is a hitch made from Thermostat wire that will get Gooped on from the underside of the rear bumper.

Partspig sent me a few guys that like ribs so, will have a BBQ and post pics of that up here before it hits NY baby.

A Doba Fun filled Honda Topless Surf Element will be next...

Bob...have a few other projects in the slow cooker too...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got shut down by the Dr. for a few more weeks. My hand is still messed up, but a little less sore every day. For testing purposes, I taped the pinwheel to the top of a chassis and tried to see if it caught enough air to get it spinning. Sadly, my 3' front straight wasn't long enough to find out. Cleaning and prepping for paint tomorrow, and as soon as I have funds to send it, it'll be on it's way. IF it don't spin on the track, it will spin in hand at least... 

Element looks great Bob!! Zoom Zoom!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

slotcarman12078 said:


> I got shut down by the Dr. for a few more weeks. My hand is still messed up, but a little less sore every day. For testing purposes, I taped the pinwheel to the top of a chassis and tried to see if it caught enough air to get it spinning. Sadly, my 3' front straight wasn't long enough to find out. Cleaning and prepping for paint tomorrow, and as soon as I have funds to send it, it'll be on it's way. IF it don't spin on the track, it will spin in hand at least...
> 
> Element looks great Bob!! Zoom Zoom!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I've got a couple teenie tiny motors from rc helocopter tail rotors


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bob the Element came out amazingly lifelike. :dude: 

Joe take care of that hand. Don't push it, just let it heal properly and you'll be back to lighting up the world good as new :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Bob,, 
the Element is looking really good.. Now I have to find a Bobzilla to stand beside it at the drive in,, with CokeZero and Pie ala mode on the hood..:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## partspig

I wonder who the BBQ guys are?? Wonder,.... wonder,... wonder,... who???? Hmmmm ,.......


----------



## joegri

zilla i,ve been following the eliment from afar. and i gotta say she came out fresh !!! looks like you,ve had some good paintin weather. nice job.


----------



## Rolls

That Element body is really great. Infinite possibilities and a very fresh platform. Wheels center up just right in the wheel wells. Love your work on the blue one above. Very cool, Bob. Very cool.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Great element !!


:dude:Neal


----------



## bobhch

CJ53 said:


> Bob,,
> the Element is looking really good.. Now I have to find a Bobzilla to stand beside it at the drive in,, with CokeZero and Pie ala mode on the hood..:thumbsup:
> 
> CJ


I miss those Truck Stop days CJ.  We will hook up again Dude!:thumbsup:



















Well my to do list is HUGE today. This BBQ hitch set up is in the last stages.
Put some Poster Putty to hold a thermostat wire in place.
This lets me set the trailer ride height for a nice level look.



















Now some Super Glue and a peice of Plastistruct for the hitch tounge from under the rear bumper with a hole drilled for the wire to go into.

Will post pictures of this one more time when it is all done. The trailer follows the pickup very nicely with this set up so, no rear guide pin will be needed on this trailer.

Bob...back to this later...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Here is a Dash VW Van I did up a while back. It isn't fancy. Sometimes less is more...well except for the large top VW decal. lol




























The metal flake on this is real fine but, pictures don't show that. If I would have taken this picture outside it would have shown the paint job better.

Bob...VWs are fun...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Yes is more!

Bob, what's the color on the top? I'm liken' it. Is the bright blue from the decal muting a purple tone; or is it a gunmetal tone picking up some blue?


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Yes is more!
> 
> Bob, what's the color on the top? I'm liken' it. Is the bright blue from the decal muting a purple tone; or is it a gunmetal tone picking up some blue?


I think it is House of Colors or Testors gunmetal paint on top? This top got painted up last year so, I'm reaching but, think it is gunmetal.

Have some Platinum or Anthracite Gray Metalic which might get the same end result if painted over Testors Chrome Silver.

BZ


----------



## kiwidave

That's some very nice paint and detailing right there!!!


----------



## Rolls

The overall look of that vee dub van is very integrated and very "right." Artfully done, BZ!


----------



## XracerHO

Great VW Van very clean, crisp, subtle styling. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking double dipping!!! Nice detail work I might also add...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Great V-Dub Van !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET VW VAN! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## TBI

Hippie



















J/K Cool VW! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

cool micro bus Bob...both futuristic and retro at the same time


----------



## roadrner

Great lookin Bus! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotto

Great Dubbie Bob!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it!! :thumbsup: Sweet V dub BZ!!! 

P.S. Due to financial difficulties a certain pinwheel was delayed ( yet again ). It's boxed up, and I'm now sure the funds are there to mail it tomorrow. It's boxed and ready!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I like it!! :thumbsup: Sweet V dub BZ!!!
> 
> P.S. Due to financial difficulties a certain pinwheel was delayed ( yet again ). It's boxed up, and I'm now sure the funds are there to mail it tomorrow. It's boxed and ready!


Thanks Everyone for the VW praises. 

Pinwheels keep on Spinnin'

Proud Marry keeps on turnin'

Rollin', Rollin' Rollin' down the river....

Bob...we don't need no more stinkin' water...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Argh!!!!Another day delay.. Still trying to secure a car, truck, or something to drive.... Spent most the day at a dealership trying to get a deal together.. Hang in there Bob!!


----------



## bobhch

Partspigs BBQ trailer hitch is now installed and is setting up. Soon it will be time for a Big Cook-Out!! Party...Yeah!

Meanwhile the Kong Cab co. had "The Bobzilla Workshop" paint up a New TAXI they received from Neal "The Dude" a little while back.










FletchDog and a neighbor girl take a quick look.










Fay Wray showed up for the fun.










Neal thanks ALOT for the Very Kewl English Taxi...had a blast doing it up and it is a Hoot to run around the track.










Here is a NASTruck project that has been hanging around that finally got finished up. This thing will be headed out to Texas, There is an Element that is getting ready to head out to Colorado and Truck/trailer package going New York too.










All this Cab needed was a driver & a club swinging side-kick to make sure that all fares get paid.




























Just got done dipping the Cab in some Future to seal it all up.

Untill next time...see yah 

Bob...lovin' some well deserved cave time today!!...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!!!! That Kong Cab is... to quote Sarah Palin..." Unflippingbelievable!!! " :lol: 

You got perfection down to a science Bob!! The paint, lettering, decals, and add on's just make a for a complete, fun story in a car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

This pic is priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool TAXI Bob...Are those Kong's Kids peeping in??? ...zilla. Liking that Bud truck too!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

LOVE THEM ALL!! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Kong Cab good. Ugh. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64

FletchDog and a neighbor girl take a quick look.











I just had a "Land of the Giants" flashback!

-Paul


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great King Kong Kab !! Glad you liked it ! Can't wait to see the other one !

Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241

... I thought her name was Fay Fray?


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> ... I thought her name was Fay Fray?


Bada Boom...Bada Bang...lol



1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: Great King Kong Kab !! Glad you liked it ! Can't wait to see the other one !
> 
> Neal:dude:


Well Neal you are going to have to wait because, there are other volvo bodies to get done up also!



pshoe64 said:


> I just had a "Land of the Giants" flashback!
> 
> -Paul


Paul I know what you mean...for me it's "Land of the Lost" flashbacks...I so want a life size Sle-slack ( close enough spelling ) costume for the Slot Car Cave someday.



TBI said:


> This pic is priceless :thumbsup:


Yeah TBI this is the Life being a parent right now with our kids and their friends still young and (partially) innocent. They are a blast to be around & am blessed to be a part of their lives.

I didn't set up this picture...they were just goofing around. 

Bz


----------



## kiwidave

Crazy Taxi!! The decal work on the truck awesome. Very cool!


----------



## XracerHO

Kong Cab & Bud NASTruck- great work on both projects. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like Kong needs his morning coffee - NOW. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Can you say Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?*

2 Words: Pin Wheel 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...gonna mount this Mama Jama up 4 D BBQ Par "T" :hat: ...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just a thought Bob. That pinwheel might want to swivel instead of stay straight. Might be best to go through the piggy's hoof, and through the bed of the truck and goop it in place from underneath. Push it down past the height you want it and put a 90 degree bend in the wire inside the body. Then push it back up against the bottom of the bed and goop it in. Hate to have it spin the wrong way!!! I'm eagerly awaiting the results, and I hope it can spin on it's own!! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just a thought Bob. That pinwheel might want to swivel instead of stay straight. Might be best to go through the piggy's hoof, and through the bed of the truck and goop it in place from underneath. Push it down past the height you want it and put a 90 degree bend in the wire inside the body. Then push it back up against the bottom of the bed and goop it in. Hate to have it spin the wrong way!!! I'm eagerly awaiting the results, and I hope it can spin on it's own!! :thumbsup:


Great idea slotcarman. 

I tried this on the truck using poster putty to hold it in place and it spins GREAT on the straight aways only. Hey Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee be going fast baby! :thumbsup:

Am going to head into Chat tonight in just a bit and mount this up Saturday after having some sleep for a fresh outlook on mounting it up.

It has been a little over 2 months now since I have quite smoking and after a long day of work my patience is mostly used up. :freak: It is getting better with every day but, just went from 4 mg gum to the 2 mg gum...chew, chew, chew. Two months ago my jaw was popping and hurting from my nervous chew, chew, chewing. That is all over at this point but, the lower Nicotine content of the 2mg gum last week did make a difference again. It's all part of how I need to SLOWLY do this...no Smokey so all Goody!  

I did mount this up on the rear bumper of my Tomy Powered Dukes of Hazard car to see if speed would cure the non spinning on the curves....nope it likes a straight away to make it WHIRL. Yippy Skippy this Pin Wheel just pushes this build right to the top. Slotcarman this Pin Wheel is so Cooooooooooooooooool and small.



plymouth71 said:


> The suspense is killing me!


Ooooooooh then you probably don't want to click on this link below plymouth71 Buahahahahahahahahah

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...on+commercial&FROM=LKVR5&GT1=LKVR5&FORM=LKVR6

Let's just say that a TAXI will be brinking in some guest to the party, a box car, race truck and Refreshments will be needed too. Just sayin' 

Bob...soon...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Atta boy Bob....no smoking....zilla!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You might want to experiment with the height and angle too Bob. catching just to right breeze off the roof of that pick up might help or hurt the spinning...


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


> Ooooooooh then you probably don't want to click on this link below plymouth71 Buahahahahahahahahah
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...on+commercial&FROM=LKVR5&GT1=LKVR5&FORM=LKVR6
> 
> Let's just say that a TAXI will be brinking in some guest to the party, a box car, race truck and Refreshments will be needed too. Just sayin'
> 
> Bob...soon...zilla


Uhhh ok. Thats outta left field...


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Uhhh ok. Thats outta left field...


A van pulled into the shop just a bit ago & said you sent him. 



















I got lucky today when stopping by the Outlet Mall near our house. Was going to get my Dad a Fathers Day gift and the VW club was having their all VW car show!! :hat: I love VW's

Bob...red, white and blue...zilla


----------



## WesJY

That's one SWEET looking VW VAN!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!! Like the white interior!!! I'll take Pepsi over coke... But I'd rather have a beer!! :hat:


----------



## plymouth71

LoL... Ok I get it. Very cool Samba Bus... in fact you could definitely say it's Got what it Takes! and has more Bounce to the Ounce! Love it Zilla. 

Plymouth... Gotta see if my son will let me have his RCMP Samba Bus...Who am I kidding... 71


----------



## videojimmy

another "Warholesque" pop culture classic from Zilla-man!

"Pepsi... for those who think young"


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that's a great lookin shop BOb!!! I love the pegboard!!


----------



## bobhch

*It's POP Day...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Man, that's a great lookin shop BOb!!! I love the pegboard!!


Rich,

Thanks ... it is blank circuit board from Radio Shack. Got the idea from here at HT.

The pin wheel go mounted up yesterday with a bend and some goop. 
Now just giving it some time to set up before the BBQ.

I decided that one Coke Zero VW van was just not enough for Las Zillas Speedway.
These Coca Cola Decals came from a dealer off of E-pAY. The sheet comes in many different sizes. 
Have a sheet in Black and one in Blue. Going to go back for white and I think they sell red also?



















Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the Zero Guys have now shown up!!

Bob...Happy POP Day everyone...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking Pepsimobile and Coke wagon!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is it time to eat yet??? Didn't you build an Oscar Mayer wiener mobile too??? Would be great for the party, jus sayn...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man.. The suspense is killin' me!!! Zero mobile looks just as great as the Pepsi bus.. Now where's the Mullet Beer bus? LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Didn't you build an Oscar Mayer wiener mobile too???


It was last seen heading off into the sunset..... with an ex N.Y. congressman behind the wheel :jest:


----------



## bobhch

*hail, hail the gang's all here...Party!!*

The BBQ trailer is smokin' up some ribs and the guest are going wild.









































































Have a Very Happy 4th of July everyone! 

Bob...Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Good to see your shop having some Holiday fun!!!! Keep the grill smokin' and Happy 4th to you and your family.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Bob, Happy Independence Day to You and your Family Too ! 
Lets get the Party Started


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy and safe 4th Bob!! Pinwheel looks great!! Does it still work?? Shop looks awesome!! Par-tay time at Zilla's!! :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## bobhch

*Independence day....oh boy!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Happy and safe 4th Bob!! Pinwheel looks great!! Does it still work?? Shop looks awesome!! Par-tay time at Zilla's!! :woohoo: :woohoo:


Oh yeah....the Pinwheel works Great running full BOAR down the straight away!

A very small hole got drilled (have a very small drill bit set) into the mud and also gooped it into Piggys hoof for that "real as can be" look. Just had to make sure that the pinwheel was kept far enough from Piggy as not to give him a Buzzz cut. 

Am going to get these all boxed up and sent out Tuesday to their new homes. I get to keep the Coke Zero. 

Next................the Doba Element Chop Top Summer Surf Mobile!!

Bob...will be going to In-laws BBQ party soon & then some Big Fireworks...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweeeeeeet!!!!! So happy it works!!! I was worried there wouldn't be enough wind current due to the angle of the windshield... I guess it directed the flow just right!! Awesome dealio!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

That dude with all the arms is a natural to run the grill!

...but he better put some drawers on in case Larry the health inspector happens to drop by 



Have a great holiday Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Speaking of Health Bob... I hope you have an excellent exhaust system in that nice shop of yours because if you're cooking inside, cigarette smoke will be the least of your worries LoL. Great job on... well... Everything. Thanks as always for sharing your unique vision LoL Awesome work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking office party Bob...Happy 4th, boom boom boom...zilla!!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*Da neck bone connecta to da head bone*

You are the undisputed master of the theme build Bob. I marvel at the way each succeessive chapter unfolds with bits of this and that as it twists and turns from initial concept to completion.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It looks to me like you got past your "painted" window problems too!!! Super job on the Element!! The only thing missing is the apple pie, ice cream, and a coke zero on the hood! :thumbsup::thumbsup: LOL


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> It looks to me like you got past your "painted" window problems too!!! Super job on the Element!! The only thing missing is the apple pie, ice cream, and a coke zero on the hood! :thumbsup::thumbsup: LOL


Yep the painting window deal used to be my nemesis until I started using Testors Semi Gloss Black. It has the right stay wet for a bit properties that let me push the paint around to get the desired look. Flat Black dried to fast for me. Gloss Black isn't thick enough and likes to run towards the bottom from the top and puddle up.

Truth is I use flat paints for turn signal and brake light details most of the time as they are easier to work with. A final Future Floor Clear Coat puts the gloss on all the flat painting detail for me.

TBI,

Dude with a chainsaw and live pigs for the serving up of things I sure hope Larry the health inspector doesn't show up...it gets pretty messy as the Zombies are not known for picking up after themselves. :freak:

Plymouth71,

The shop roof is like an Automatic Garage Door and retracts open electrically...no expenses were spared on this build. 

Bill,

Am always thinking of themes that are different from the norm. It is always fun to find a neat Twist to something to give it that fun type of boost. 

Thanks everyone and have a great time lighting off or watching fireworks tonight!!

Bob...go blow something up...zilla


----------



## slotto

That's a killer shop Bob. Digging the Hooters poster and all the great builds. my favorite? the Piggy truck with the bbq trailer.


----------



## Rolls

That's some major fireworks you've got going on in the shop, Bob! Fantastic! 
And way fun!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great shop, party & builds! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Happy 4th of July. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great builds Bob !! Love that BBQ p/u & BBQ trailer !! The Element came out nice & I like the VW Bus & Bud Tyco p/u. Great Job you did on the London Taxi I sent you with its " Kong Kab Co." Livery !!
Happy 4th of July !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*May the slot car Karma be with you as well my HT friends...*

Christmas in July......Bam baby!

Have been busy with a large slot car project the last few days. My Brother in Laws friend (we call him Dude because, he says Dude alot...hahahaha) knows that I race slot cars also. He is now into 1/24 slot cars and has a track in a commercial building that him and his buds race 1/24 cars on. I am going to go check that out soon (with pictures of coarse for Hobbytalk). 










Well Dude asked me, on the 4th of July, If I wanted all his TOMY ho stuff...I said yes instantly. The TOMY 4 lane track is mounted up on 2 tables, Power jumpers every 20 feet, 4 parma controlers and a Tomy Power pack per lane. Ooooooooooh and a whole bunch of cars went along with it too!!!!!!!!!










I am an Assistant Cubmaster here in Gretna for the Cub Scouts and gave this to my good friend the Cub Master Bob (his name is Bob also) as he has 5 kids that are ready for some fun. He was wanting a slot car set some day...well Free works so we picked it up two days ago. 

All the cars were stored in the garage and they tires all went dry rotted on them. Most of them are TOMY Indy cars. They are all in good shape for the most part and just needed new tires, a few dots of oil & some cleaning of the pickup shoes to get them back to Full power. I put O-Rings on for the front. The rear tires are the harder to find non-slip on (the kind like a rear tire of a real car with that funky double edged rim.










After putting this in Bobs basement Fletcher and I ended up home Thursday night at 10:00 pm. Hey Schools Out for the Summer......Yeah!!

Stayed up to 3:00 am this morning putting on new Tomy tires (had a nice sized stash of these TOMY tires that never got used for my Pullback rim projects) and zipped around lots and lots of fun filled laps.

Wholey Moley this is alot of stuff. Some people just spend way, way to much on thier hobbies. :lol:

I offered Dude some money but, he just wanted some garage space. Thanks Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...pictures of cars next...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Now that you quit smoking, this kind of stuff will happen all the time. Get used to it. 

Actually, it's probably more like a case of "Good things happen to good people."

That is a NICE track and it looks like a lot of work went into it. Awesome!! :hat:

Rolls


----------



## bobhch

Rolls said:


> Now that you quit smoking, this kind of stuff will happen all the time. Get used to it.
> 
> Actually, it's probably more like a case of "Good things happen to good people."
> 
> That is a NICE track and it looks like a lot of work went into it. Awesome!!
> 
> Rolls


I have been very good this year.

Here are the cars. Bob has a Silver Dodge pickup so, put that on one of the TOMY chassis that is of the buddy clip type/Indy skinny chassis.

Did up a Tomy 55 Chevy also and Dremeled away room for the Tomy pick up shoes. Super Glued the grill and the rest is History.

Yah gotta have a Dukes of Hazard Charger & Daisy Jeep too. The rest all came with the bodies shown.









































































I am keeping the Wizard parts and Patriot cars....Oh Boy!! Never had these but, they Rock and are Rock Lobster Dynamite fun, fun, fun to drive! 

Hey Joe Gri that one single Indy car is a BSRT G3 and now my second one, thanks to you. Going to use a BSRT black plastic pin body kit for a full body look.

Look out I have lexan bodies and know how to use them!!

Later, Bob


----------



## plymouth71

Awesome Zilla, I'm happy for you and your pack leader, that's awesome, and you're getting a new slot buddy off the ground. Couldn't be better news! (except if someone had a HUGE stash of slot car stuff and offered them up for free...) oh wait...


----------



## plymouth71

isn't that Redbull car fairly rare???


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> isn't that Redbull car fairly rare???


I don't know? The 4 cars on the Left are newer Tomy Indy cars.

Bob...Rare or Medium Well...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

As I said...Scouting is fun!!! WooHoo Bob...it's race day...zilla...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job Bob-dude!!! I'm plenty sure the nuther Bob and his kids will love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
I would clue him in on that red bull car though, as it could be worth more than a few clams. If it's a Mega G, that is...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Don't sell the* RED BULL* car! Hold onto that baby. That's a keeper and lots of folks are trying to find those these days.

Nice haul ya got there! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow 'Zilla, with Dudes like that- who needs a Fairy Godmother


----------



## 22tall

plymouth71 said:


> isn't that Redbull car fairly rare???


Last year on the bay they were going for around $100 mip. It is another prime example as to why I don't gamble. It was the only one I decided to hack












Luckily I got two.


Nice score Bob


----------



## slotcarman12078

I remember that car..errrm truck.. whatever the case may be. I believe the race team was trying to eliminate fuel stops. I didn't remember it being a Red Bull car.. Dang!!! :freak:


----------



## bobhch

Thanks Plymouth71, slotcarman, Doba and 22tall (good deal on getting two...) for the heads up on the Red Bull car. I don't know much at all about these Indy type cars. They all look the same to me.

Will be getting that Red Bull car back today...wheeeew that was close!

Bob...that's no Bull...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*I am the Indian giver....lol*

It is back now....thanks again for the heads up guys!



















Bob...easy come and easy go...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

It should be sent to the Underdog crew and have a proper wing installed...


----------



## plymouth71

send it my way and I'll get the right uhh. tires on it. yeah. make sure you put insurance on the shipping too, you know how underhanded our postal system is...


----------



## WesJY

plymouth71 said:


> send it my way and I'll get the right uhh. tires on it. yeah. make sure you put insurance on the shipping too, you know how underhanded our postal system is...


you dont use o-ring tires on front? it helps big time on handling. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> you dont use o-ring tires on front? it helps big time on handling.
> 
> Wes


Man you guys should have seen the tire carnage on all of these cars. They were stored in a HOT Nebraska garage for a while. Have never seen Tomy tires crumble like that. 

Having all those Tomy Super G+ rear tires in my stockpile was a nice move forward. Done...Next....now it's time to get those Wizzard Storms fresh again. Just got done ordering new Wizzard Lexan bodies (pre painted and some clear ones too) and fresh Wizzard stock tires from Lucky Bobs slot cars.

These Wizzards are fun and fast. Still like the t-jets, Tycos, Tomys and AFX Mag and non Mag cars but, it's a nice addition to the fun mix up of cars to run...Yeah Baby!

Bob...Zoom, Zoom...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

22tall said:


> Last year on the bay they were going for around $100 mip. It is another prime example as to why I don't gamble. It was the only one I decided to hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I got two.
> Nice score Bob


Whew, now I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Bob. What a score!!!!!!!

Gotta live right I always say.

Good things happen to good people. Thats some pile-o-cash he gave you there!!!!

I bet there are some here that don't even have half of that stuff.

Way to go bud.


Joe65......licking my chops.......SkylarkGS


----------



## bobhch

*One down....five to go!!*

Rich you crack me up...Whew...hahahahaha :lol: Blue Indy cars forever!!

Have been having fun racing this one. I cleaned it up real good, put on a set of new tires (they sell for only a buck at Lucky Bobs), New Body, stickers, cleaned the pickups and oiled...Woooooooooooooooosh :woohoo:



















I fixed this one up for Fletcher. He will be home in just a little bit. I think he is going to like it. 

We were racing a couple of these yesterday. Dang this is fun stuff flying around at the speed of light side by side....yeah baby!

Used to race Remote Control cars way back when. Loved painting up the Lexan bodies. Guess what? I ordered 6 unpainted bodies from Lucky Bobs. Six bodies will be enough for now but, I see lots more in my future.

Bob...time to go squeeze off some laps now...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Zilla,
Nice ones. Love that lexan! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joegri

nice lexan slot there fletcher ! i too like the lexans they really make a slot car what it is... a slotcar. and zilla take a look at what h.o.s.t. has to offer. you can get them in .015 thickness they loose some detail but are much beefier also.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea the Storm's and all those magnet cars are fun but lap after lap of full throttle gets a little boring. IMO, Basically eliminating driver's capabilities.

But for a boy like your Fletcher, he will absolutley have a blast!!! And get dizzy to watching it zip!!!!!LMAO!!!


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> nice lexan slot there fletcher ! i too like the lexans they really make a slot car what it is... a slotcar. and zilla take a look at what h.o.s.t. has to offer. you can get them in .015 thickness they loose some detail but are much beefier also.


Hey Joegri,

I looked around on the net at h.o.s.t. bodies & only found .07 & .010 bods. Can you tell me where to find these .015 thicker bodies please. For more detailed painting these will work great as they will last longer. 

Ooooh and yes I know these bodies take special Lexan paints...just putting that out there. 

The Zots have it..........this is mine!

I am just using a Zotz candy wrapper here that is stuck onto some thin clear packaging tape and trimmed wider to make them stick to the body.



















Joe65,

I need you to come over to my house and fix these cars for me because, there is no way that we can make it around LasZillas Speedway full throttle.

We are not giving up on the Jets, TYCO, TOMY, AFX Mag and non Mag cars but, just adding a Twist to things around here. I'm a customizer first and racer second....this is just easy Crazy speed for us. I do like the smoothness & control that these cars have.

Bob...not hooking up 10 loop tracks in a row anytime soon ...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Hate me if you will, but....*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yea the Storm's and all those magnet cars are fun *but lap after lap of full throttle gets a little boring. IMO, Basically eliminating driver's capabilities.*
> 
> But for a boy like your Fletcher, he will absolutley have a blast!!! And get dizzy to watching it zip!!!!!LMAO!!!


 I concur with Joes *Highlighted* line above....
And if Traction Magnet Type -Super Sonic cars, were all that there was available in HO Slotcars, then I would have never came back into this Hobby. IE- (somewhat)more realistic speeds, and drifting in the corners with my T-Jets and Tyco U-Turns is what it's all about for me. YMMV- lol


----------



## bobhch

*To infinity and beyond...Rocket Power!!*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> I concur with Joes *Highlighted* line above....
> And if Traction Magnet Type -Super Sonic cars, were all that there was available in HO Slotcars, then I would have never came back into this Hobby. IE- (somewhat)more realistic speeds, and drifting in the corners with my T-Jets and Tyco U-Turns is what it's all about for me. YMMV- lol


I agree Ralph....my track has cork (Nuther Dave inspired...thanks Dude) in some of the corners for some fun t-jet sliding fun!!

These Rocket cars just clean the rails off real fast. It sure beats licking the rails clean....lol :tongue: 

Bob...part time Super Sonic car driver...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome work on the clear bodies. The old Rhino or Aurora Hop Up kit bodies, if you can find them, were thicker & took more punishment. For thin bodies: after the paint has dried put small pieces of carpet tape on the underside of the body around the front & rear corners. This allows the body to flex but not crack as easily upon impact.

Whether it's non-magnet , magnet, clear body, hard body, modified OR any of many manufacturer's current or past, that variety in the HO hobby is what's Great & allows everyone to find a favourite. IMHO ..RL


----------



## joegri

zilla the .015 thickness bodies are available if you send host/bob an email , he,ll make them on request! also 1 of the great guys in this hobby to deal with!!


----------



## slotto

Bob,
Halloween is just around the corner. Whatcha workin' on?


----------



## plymouth71

The Basement!


----------



## videojimmy

Zilla-riffic!


----------



## bobhch

slotto and everyone else,

Don't think for a minute that "The Bobzilla Workshop Show" has gone off the air. It is just having some down time. Everything was taken out, carpet, pictures, track tables...EVERYTHING.

The slot cave has now been waterproofed, de-molded, carpet torn up, re-painted and is getting ready for the black and white floor tiles SOON!

Here is a little Japan thing I did today to go along with the Godzilla theme.

Sorry for the bad pictures...(need to get a new camera someday)...as this really does look real COOL!!























































This was a blast to paint today. :woohoo:

Thanks to my Projecta Scope and some red paint left over from 2004.

More pictures below...


----------



## WesJY

Looking good!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Printed off a picture of this Navy Style Japanese sunrise flag from the Internet and projected it on the wall. 
It didn't project the picture on the whole wall so, it had to be masked off with the aid of a straight edge to get this like you see it.

I work with sheet metal at my job. Will be cutting out a nice round 18" or 20" Diameter Circle and painting it red for the part of the flag instead of painting it right onto the wall. 

Bob...Wait till you see what is next...yeah there is more to come...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Looking good so far. Can't wait for the next showing of the BobZilla workshop show.
>Tom<


----------



## TBI

Is there a Hooters in Japan?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool Zilla!! SWEET!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I don't know about ya Bob...hey while your at it, picture one of those sand vans on the wall and do some painting...zilla. Cool stuff anyways...I asked my wife about trying it, she said "no" in so many words. She thinks I have enough on the walls already... RM


----------



## XracerHO

The NEW & improved Bobzilla Workshop is really taking shape! That's a lot of work, Bob, well done. ..RL


----------



## slotto

Yeah Dog!


----------



## WesJY

AHHHH KAMIKAZES ARE COMING!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*All I can say is... Whew!...*

Thank god you went for the neutral and earth tones... Never know when you're going to want to change out the fabrics and accent pillows.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Where is this going


----------



## Bill Hall

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Where is this going


To the land of the rising sun....where big lizards are the fashion.


----------



## bobhch

*Slot On all you party people....live to slot, slot to live!!*



TBI said:


> Is there a Hooters in Japan?


I "BET" D) there is....We are in Las Vegas right now on vacation & can tell you first hand that there is a Hooters here!! Mmmm and 

We are going to be hooking up with Yankee in just a bit. 
Kastleburgs Castle will be headed to Gretna, Nebraska soon to join up with the Sweet Hoover Dam that was Yankee built also.

Picked up some Alclad Chrome paint at the Hobby Store yesterday. Only $29.90 for 4 oz. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak: Hey it's worth it as you can't put a price on paint (well obviously someone can  ).

Bob...Am one lucky guy...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Picked up some Alclad Chrome paint at the Hobby Store yesterday. Only $29.90 for 4 oz.


It's worth what!!! And they say painting slotcars is cheap...RM


----------



## TBI

bobhch said:


> I "BET" D) there is....We are in Las Vegas right now on vacation & can tell you first hand that there is a Hooters here!! Mmmm and
> 
> We are going to be hooking up with Yankee in just a bit.
> Kastleburgs Castle will be headed to Gretna, Nebraska soon to join up with the Sweet Hoover Dam that was Yankee built also.
> 
> Picked up some Alclad Chrome paint at the Hobby Store yesterday. Only $29.90 for 4 oz. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :freak: Hey it's worth it as you can't put a price on paint (well obviously someone can  ).
> 
> Bob...Am one lucky guy...zilla


NHRA is in Vegas next weekend, I bet if you drive by the track there are already some haulers rolling in. 

Carroll Shelby's place is right by the track too :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*RM... you got the quote wrong...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> And they say painting slotcars is cheap...RM


Actually what they say is "guys who paint slot cars are cheap".


----------



## roadrner

Talk about going to a different scale. HOs' to walls, what's next? :freak: Dave


----------



## bobhch

Hello Doba,

I have not forgot...this Element is now under way again. 










Bob...Just got my workbench set back up...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

The work bench is now back in place....Wheeew!

This is some TOP SECRET shots of the Christmas Exchange car build up. 
I call it "The Gator Getter".

This is sitting on a Tyco chassis with some RRR steelie rims now with the rear body rear axle hole bored out just a bit to let this thing work correctly

Need to find a smaller Alligator and locate my crane hoist.





































Some AW parts with the chrome removed reveals some nice white detail.
I'm thinking white rims and some repainted bodies...yeah!










Look at this... A Nuther Dave Camaro!! It's just hanging out on the bench for now. 
When the display cases go back up it will rotate from a case to the track.




























Bob...time to get busy...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Sweeeeetttt!!!


----------



## CJ53

UH BOB!! 
Bench is too clean!!! Using the remodel for an excuse is over! YOU no longer are allowed to slack off or have a clean bench! :thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Work Bench and project cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Good to see the "Zilla" shop is back in operation.Let the builds begin.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*Let the building begin...*

Yes...back in operation and making a mess now....Yippy Skippy!

 It feels good to be back in the swing of things again 

Bob......zilla


----------



## XracerHO

New Bench setup looks Great & glad your back in business. ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Oh Boy !!! Da 'ZillaMeister is all greased & ready to kick Butt & take names !! Can't wait to see future products !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Las Zillas is going to need Waste Management...*

Well the "Gator Getter" has now changed to the "Garbage Getter" as a smaller Gator & my crane hoist couldn't be located.

I'm digging these Tyco Trucks & have been picking up several more of them to have fun with.  (back that Peterbilt up over here guys...Keep on Truckin')

Can't wait to Phssssssssssssst this blue cab and watch this WM truck come to life. Will first be building some rear fender wells before painting.










Will build up the front end of this garbage container and make sure it sets level too.

Bob...one mans garbage is another mans slotcar...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's gonna be a fun build Bob!! In the trucking world, there are two things that never slow down... Food and garbage!! Everyone has to eat, and we can't let the garbage can't pile up.. lol Get busy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Keep on trucking the WM way, like the garbage container! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Thanks for the encouragement guys...I'm still chug, chug, chugin' along with it.

This one will be for the Christmas Exchange & will end up doing one or two more of these for myself. 












XracerHO said:


> Keep on truck the WM way, like the garbage container! :thumbsup: ..RL




RL,

The WM Container is off one of the larger size Matchbox trucks.

Bob...have never had a slot garbage truck before...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Yeah!!!! 

Wes


----------



## SpiderRPM

All your stuff is great! 
Lots of thinking outside the box. Love it.


----------



## Super Coupe

The WM GT is looking pretty good so far. Keep up the good work.
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## slotto

Nice truck Bob


----------



## Rolls

Very unique and very cool!! It's coming along great, to my eye. Dang thing just makes me smile!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool trucking Bob...don't bame ya bit for picking up slotcar trash/junk!!!...zilla ... RM


----------



## bobhch

*How many slot car bodies does it take to get to the center of a Gipe slot car pop?*

This came to me shot up in gray primer from Greg Gipe in a package several Months ago...




























He added his touch to this and now it looks more like a real vehicle than a HW . 

The front lower panel below the grill is a super nice touch, then the lower panels between the fender wells with at rear end panel and chute to top it all off...YEAH BABY!

Just wanted to share this one with you because, this may just ignite a few sparks with some future Hobby Talk Custom build ups.

Gregs mind is incredible....I bet even he doesn't know how many different slot car bodies he has created?  

Bob...My tail lights will never fade with stuff like this around...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very sneaky Greg is!!! I think I got it figured it out Bob!! What better way to rob a casino, than show up disguised with an armored car... Kinda like an Oceans 11 sequel.. Maybe Oceans 1:64th.  I bet he still has a set of keys to that bad boy!! :tongue: 

Cool looking body for sure!!! Just how many bodies has he cast?? The world may never know!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET ARMOR TRUCK! Anything sits on tyco chassis! YEaaaahhhh


Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking truck Bob...those rivets would look good with a touch of silver...zilla!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Just had some fun with the dumping apparatus on this Garbage Mover.





































Used Thermostat Wire with SUPER GLUE to keep this together for a long time.










Using the TYCO original dumping mechanism was a no brainer. This is turning into a fun little TOY!!

I can see what this is going to look like all painted up in my head now but, can't wait to Phsssssst it for real and put it together....oh boy! :woohoo:

Bob...waste not, want not...zilla


----------



## alpink

WOW Bob, that is really coming together nicely. good job dude!


----------



## TBI

Nice work Zilla! 


It will be interesting to see how those clear tires look after the first trip to the landfill


----------



## bobhch

TBI said:


> Nice work Zilla!
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how those clear tires look after the first trip to the landfill


:lol: Hahhahaahhahahaahahah TBI that is funny....no these are not the tires that are staying on this.

Everything downstairs is turned upside down right now and need to climb under tables in the spare TV room (now temporary storage room) to find my PVT black tires. 

The rear axle slots on this body needed to be lengthened for the larger size tires. Otherwise this would just be a sit and spin.

Bob...going to explore the rear fender factor 4 this next...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:dude:Great DUmp trucks & Armored Truck !! Neal:dude:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the rear flip & open on the Garbage Truck plus the front addition. :thumbsup: The Armored truck looks good too. ..RL


----------



## dnybsbl

bobhch said:


> This came to me shot up in gray primer from Greg Gipe in a package several Months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He added his touch to this and now it looks more like a real vehicle than a HW .
> 
> The front lower panel below the grill is a super nice touch, then the lower panels between the fender wells with at rear end panel and chute to top it all off...YEAH BABY!
> 
> Just wanted to share this one with you because, this may just ignite a few sparks with some future Hobby Talk Custom build ups.
> 
> Gregs mind is incredible....I bet even he doesn't know how many different slot car bodies he has created?
> 
> Bob...My tail lights will never fade with stuff like this around...zilla



this is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Not even able to test drive this right now...*

Thanks guys for all the comments on the Garbage Truck. 

It is getting ready to get sprayed in just a bit. Figured out the rear fender deal to get it just right. 

dnybsbl,

I thank Greg Gipe over and over for the fun stuff he makes like this Armored Truck. Have a bunch of fun stuff by Alfaslot1 (greg aka tailightsfading also) that is just waiting it's turn to show up on these HT pages.

Have been smoke free since April of this year now. It took a change of pace to STOP all the way. Have been in and out of Hobby Talk as a result of my inability to get myself back to doing slot stuff again with out smoking like I used to do. Well now I'm coming around so, look out baby because, here I come!!

Time to Move On with my life......I've got to Move it, Move it....We like to Move it, Move it....MOVE IT!! :woohoo:

This U-HAUL sand van was just a fun, fast project to build up. The rims are some that got picked up in an OLD SCHOOL aluminum rim lot (I love aluminum rims from days gone by). I polished them up with some Eagle One Aluminum rim polish with the rims chucked up on an axle in my dremel tool. I use those red oxide pads (like the green kitchen ones) with some Eagle One or Mothers on the pad. I jam it in to the rim on low until is starts to smoke....ta dah! Wipe away the residue and Viola...Shiny! 

The rear tires on this are the JL/AW t-jet front wide tire type. I think it was rick that started using these for rear tires on t-jets for a nice real size tire look? Correct me if I'm wrong....Doh :freak:

Ginger named this U-HAUL driver Betty...



















A little flat black paint on the front screw post sure makes a HUGE difference on these Sand Vans. 










I still need to add a couple of centering springs on the front axle.

Below:

This just found it's way from the parts drawers, to the Dremel tool, to the some day I'm going to wire this up and figure out what to do with this thing stage. 










VJ has posted up a few of his wild rides that inspired me to pull these parts together. Some JB Weld & Solder should make for an interesting project.
I hope the motor runs...better check that first huh? lol

Bob...Trackless in Nebraska...zilla


----------



## 2.8powerranger

I did a couple of those direct motor drives,,fast as far as top speed but not real hard off the line,,,and LOTS of coast.I couldnt quite get the wheelbase narrow enough though.


----------



## plymouth71

Where do you find ones with long armatures on both ends?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Video Jimmy was always on the look out for those motors. They are getting really hard to come by, and usually pricey when you see them. I've had moderate luck taking a US1 motor and pressing the shaft until it's centered using a vice as a backer and the leverage of my drill press to push the arm shaft with. So far, I made one that worked..  I say use the US1 motor because the shaft is a little longer, which gives you more axle to play with. Also, I have a gut feeling you have one or two with a worn out worm gear ( which is also hard to find!)


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> Where do you find ones with long armatures on both ends?


I've been going through my stuff and found one of them in my Tyco can motor parts bin. Just one RATS...  

Bob...Somebody in Japan or China is sitting on a warehouse of these motors I bet...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on the U-Haul Sand Van! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

slotcarman12078 said:


> Video Jimmy was always on the look out for those motors. They are getting really hard to come by, and usually pricey when you see them.



Indeed, they are... I was getting them from Ideal TCR go carts that Tubtruck was selling on ebay for 25 bucks a pop. I was dropping in cheaper motors into the chassis so I could still use them with other Ideal or majorette bodies. I've been thinking about trying to see if one can be made from a speedsteer chassis.

Anyway, KILLER sand van Bob!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Ginger named this U-HAUL driver Betty...


Uh, Is Betty a free woman??? She's a looking good, driving a cool ride with a good taste in wheels!!! Just don't tell my TM I said that...RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Sand Van Bob !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Super Coupe

Sand Van looks great with a hot babe probably moving closer to the beach.Hope she's heading East. LOL. Keep up the good work.
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Thanks for all the props on the U-HAUL sand van. 
It was a fast and fun one to do up. Not sure how many Sand Vans I have now?
There are more to come...that is for sure.

I shot some Semi Gloss White and some Dark Green on the Garbage Truck. It is going to be fun to put some Nice Chrome and WM decals on this.










Below:

This is part of the original dump box that will be used as a filler fender well type dealy. 

I know Mittens... this thing needs to get to you by the 10th. I'm going as fast as I can. 
Soon this will be setting up in Future Clear and will be ready to go out. :wave:
No more pictures of this until after the exchange. 
This has been a fun one and plan on making myself one also.










Have had these Indy rims sitting around for a while and decided to spray them Semi Gloss White also. Next a clear coat to shine them up a bit.

They used to be old Chrome ones and I stuck them in a baggy with some Easy Off Oven Cleaner and scrubbed them until they were down to the yellow plastic.










There is a heater in our garage and a hair dryer. After This Christmas exchange and Dobas Element topless car are done a few more Phssssst-ing sessions are going to happen.

Bob...it is all coming back to me know...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop yeah Betty is Single. Her Dad works at our shop & has been feeling a little green under the gills lately but, that didn't stop him from greeting her when she showed up at the shop.

The guys are going to help Betty move into her new place. She will be working next door at the NEW Hooters. :hat:










Hilltop sent us this Hooters Catering truck to help with the move...DUDE THIS THING ROCKS...Thank You!!

The Manager Sarah from Hooters came over to help Betty with the move too. Yah just gotta love that!



















Wings are on the house...eat up boyyyyyz! Mmmmm I LOVE HOOTERS!!

Bob...move on down, move on down, move on down the roa-oa-oa-aaaad...zilla


----------



## WesJY

OHHH YEAAAHHHHH!!! All you need is few Hooter's women in the box!! hee hee hee..

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Happiness is always a handful of HOOTERS!!!!!!!!!!!
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

This Doba Element Machine is getting the treatment with some SOP paint now laid down.
SOP is Honda for Sunset Orange Pearl.

This got started about 8 months ago...about the same time I stopped smoking. It has taken me a while to get back into the groove without my smokes but, have finally gotten over that wall now. 




















This top off Honda Element has the whole shop going bananas with excitement.




























This chassis is a Marchron with stock gold wheels. These Chassis fly....so, if you have never given one of these guys a chance you might just want to pull the trigger someday.

This is going to get the people treatment and some Summer Fun added to it as well.

Bob...Doba I hope you like this (sorry for the long, long wait)...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Digging the topless Element. Does the shop help ever go topless? LOL...

--rick


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!!! BOOBIES!!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

The top off Element looks GREAT!! :thumbsup: Quite the unorthodox shop crew but they have enough hands & strength to do the job. ..RL


----------



## TBI

Nice job Zillameister! :thumbsup:

Tops down, bottoms up! :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . .
> This got started about 8 months ago...about the same time I stopped smoking. It has taken me a while to get back into the groove without my smokes but, have finally gotten over that wall now.
> 
> . . . This top off Honda Element has the whole shop going bananas with excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Bob...Doba I hope you like this (sorry for the long, long wait)...zilla


 
Awesome Bob! Can't wait to see where you take this one :tongue::tongue:


----------



## bobwoodly

Bob, have any Kate Upton figurines you can spare? :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> Awesome Bob! Can't wait to see where you take this one :tongue::tongue:


Doba,

I can't either...hahahahaha :tongue::tongue:

Not sure what will happen with this yet. Have about as many people as 22 Tall does so, let the fun begin!!

Bob...Just spent 10 mins. on Google looking at images (and a video...whooooah) of Kate Upton...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Great job on the WM garage truck & decals plus Trailer Murals & Betty's U-haul - Happy Holidays ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*I never just work on one build alone...*

Need a little CRAZY to help me get some ideas for the Element...this should do the trick.










Have a couple of these so the kids and I can have Wiener Races. 

:woohoo:
:woohoo:

Bob...back to the Dremel...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that's awesome.

i've set aside a couple of toy Wienermobiles over the years to try that kind of project, but none was right for a slot car...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA that's awesome.
> 
> i've set aside a couple of toy Wienermobiles over the years to try that kind of project, but none was right for a slot car...
> 
> --rick


Greg Gipe put up one of these for sale on Pay Bay a couple of years ago. 

I looked at it and finally figured out what he used...this is the perfect time of year to find these on the Bay.

Sent slotcarman one of these in a trade and he did one of these up....can't wait to get my own to race.

Bob...Hot Dog...zilla


----------



## TBI

Bob....Wienernationals......Zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

:roll:
What will you guy think of next?
Put some ketchup on top of one and pickles on the other...chili and onions, just saying. Need to get one in gold plated to put a top a trophy for the wiener :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*This is a fun one to drive...*



jobobvideo said:


> :roll:
> What will you guy think of next?
> Put some ketchup on top of one and pickles on the other...chili and onions, just saying. Need to get one in gold plated to put a top a trophy for the wiener :tongue:


Ooooooooh man Chili and Onions...Mmmmmmmmmmm you are making me hungry for a couple of dogs now. 



















I dremeled out as much as possible to keep the moving chassis gears away from anything that would cause this to become a real dog...woof, woof

Used some blue Poster Putty to make sure this is ready for some body post. Made sure to keep the poster putty away from the pickups movement...this thing Screams around the track...Yeah Baby!!

These are some original Aurora rims from Win43 & a set of Weird Jacks from the Parts Pig to make this thing squeal.

If any of you guys want a Hot Dog you are going to have to make it yourself.
The fun never ends with this build...oh yeah!

Bob...going to put screw post in place right now...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Can you say "racing series"?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mulad/264285948/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/unfinishedperson/5167454868/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avi_abrams/1602349767/

And for more inspiration...

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/battle-of-the-traveling-salesmen

--rick


----------



## bobhch

rick,

hahahahaha nice REAL alternative rigs. 










Well if there is going to be a "racing series" then we need some more MEAT in the back.

With a Dremel tool in hand this has now become Tuff Ones friendly...Zoom, Zoom!!

Nuthers N.D. MAN Model Motoring 55 Chevy build popped in my mind while I was running this around on a small test track. With skinny silicone tires spinning on the rims I just Ker-Plunked that idea out the window for this...time to fly!

Bob...Hot Rod Dogs...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

You are a slot car genius! LoL Fun Fun Fun

Plymouth"Gotta get me one" 71


----------



## bobhch

*All pictures will show up...just need to take them real quick*

Well a couple of back seat drivers have been Poster Puttied in place.

Will figure out the front seating arrangements before using my plastic coated thermostat wire and drill the hole in the bottom technique to secure everything in with super glue.



















PineWood Derby cars are under way also.
Fletcher is doing a gold and silver front and black and white rear wavy checker pattern design........FAST car!

I am building an open class car in the shape of Perry the Platypus's head



















Also am working on a Workshop for our 8 year old son Fletcher to be creative on.

Fletcher helped me put up this bench and we are going to Lightning bolt paint this when I finish the drywall.

One wall of white pegboard will be going up too.





























Oooooh Fletcher was one of the TOP SELLERS in Popcorn for Cub Scouts so we get to go to Bounce You (those places with the indoor blow up stuff to jump and play on) in a little bit. Ooooooh wait the Nebraska Football game is on in a little bit too.............Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!

Fletcher just got a Football game card for his DS 3D video game. He is always throwing a football around and just got a Packers Jersey that he loves. :wave:

Bob...we both love Football but, "Bounce You" here we come...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! on EVERYTHING!

Toby and I are working on pine derby car too. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh, the Pinewood Derby days!!! Who's Perry, was he on the Jetson's cartoon show??? There's The Band Perry...Perry Mason...Perry Como...
Looking good on the basement...
Cool 400 Hewlett Packard Renegade convertible too...
That's all I got...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Everything is looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice work on the 'vertable and the Derby cars, Basement [slot cave] is shaping up nicely 
also. Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man... Zilla's getting close to setting up the track again!!! :woohoo:


----------



## XracerHO

Keep up the great work, everything is looking Great. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Was working on the Renegade Element the other night and finished this one up...almost. 
Just needs the glass gooped in, small rear louver touch up on top and a clear coat of Future.





































This is a Hellonwheels Lambo casting done up in *RED*.

This was bought in a Blem lot and did not come with a window.

I used a window from a J.L. Dodge Ram pickup. 
How do you like those beans Wes? Tyco and Mopar!! 

Bob... eye love red...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Oh I did these up also...























































Bz


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Those are awesome! The donut truck is cool but that Bronco is BadAzz :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Still miss HellonWheels resins . . . wonder what ever happened with her?

Rock-on Bobzilla!


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Was working on the Renegade Element the other night and finished this one up...almost.
> Just needs the glass gooped in, small rear louver touch up on top and a clear coat of Future.
> 
> This was bought in a Blem lot and did not come with a window.
> 
> I used a window from a J.L. Dodge Ram pickup.
> How do you like those beans Wes? Tyco and Mopar!!
> 
> Bob... eye love red...zilla


YEAH!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff Zilla. You always seem to find the right place for the right decal. Wheel choice are all perfect as well. Really like the VW with those wheels!


----------



## roadrner

More Zilla classics! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

dude is back with a vengeance! digging the customs, man... mmmmmmm, donuts...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bunch of cool stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer

Time to make the donuts & wash them down with a yoohoo :tongue:
BR


----------



## plymouth71

Love that Lambo and that Bronco. You da Man Zilla!

Plymouth ... I think I'll drive my Pepsi Van when I get home 2nite! ... 71


----------



## bobhch

Thanks guys for the positive comments.

Am back to customizing slots now after a tug of war with the No Smoking now after 9 months. 
It feels good now to work on slots downstairs without coming up for a smoke every half an hour. 
Can just go and go if I can find the time. I found some time the other day. 

Will be working more on the Element tonight. The kids are just getting ready to go to bed in a few Minutes. 

I posted Ghost Rider and his girlfriend into place and am now ready to add some TNT, a battle axe and a few other road trip necessities. hahahahaha

Bob...need to find some front seaters also...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

YooHoo, doughnuts, and no Coke Zero, I'm impressed!!! Glad to see ya back Bob...ya been gone too long...zilla!!! Congrats on the No Smoking!!! Cool Bronco too, I might add...Great detail work on the Lambo...jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Congrats Bob!

Quiting choking is a great accomplishment. I always knew you'd kick it right in the nads!
That Bronco is a truly a breakout build IMHO. Yer funk be over dude!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeaaa!! Zilla is back!! LOVE the donut suburban!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Awesome looking bunch of rides there Mr.Z. keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

I always enjoy the heck outta your customs, 'zilla, but your 9 mo. of no smoking now is really an awesome achievement. Good on ya' super zilla & super dad! 

I have a friend trying to quit now and her struggles remind me again of how great what you're doing is.


----------



## bobhch

Thanks again everyone for all the positive support. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bill,

I think this Armored Car is really letting me know my Funk Is Over...Yeah Baby! 

This Greg Gipe custom body ( *Thanks ALOT man!!* ) got Phsssssssst-ed with a Rattle Can. VALSPAR Enamel Metallic Fast Drying paint.

This stuff shines and am going to get the silver can to use for my Metallic Color base coats along with using this Gold also.

These Stormtroopers are posted onto the back of the Armored car...yep they get to go along for the ride but, outside.





































This just needs the windows installed and then a dip in Future Floor coating for my clear coat.....oh and will also be adding just one more printed message on the sides of this.

This is a TYCO chassis with RRR slotted rims. 
*Hey can anyone tell me were to get TYCO rear axles as the $3.00 ones just don't cut it for this RRR rim conversion??*
Have been dipping into my parts bin but, that won't last long.

The Element found a driver and a new head needs to be attached to the body...Buhahahhaha. Also getting the rear detail items ready for paint.

Bob...May the Force be with you...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome number of rides: Lambo, VW, Bronco (Very Cool), Donut Panel (police will be following it) & Imperial Transfer Truck. :thumbsup: The Non Smoking Force is with you, Congrats on 9 months & Continue. ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

A whole pile of coolness Bob. keep it up.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'm down with Star Wars anything so I think that Stormtrooper hauler is sweeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

yeah SWEEEEETTTTTT!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ther's a gold truck coming through town Barney, we can't tell anybody!!! I'm counting on ya!!! tick a lock...
Cool truck Bob...how much money ya got in there...zilla!!! The first thing I thought of was the Andy Griffith epsiode...
That's a good looking shade of gold with some cool looking applied stickers, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## plymouth71

Tres Cool Bob Zillio!!


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Zilla!!! Making laser gun sounds in your direction!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Now I gotta have me some donuts!!!!!

Armored is awsome!!! Bob you amaze us all!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Set blasters for kill!!! Hans Solo's planning a heist!


----------



## bobhch

*Fletchers second Pinewood Derby car...*

Fletchers Pinewood Derby car is done at 5oz. with Tungsten weight in the rear to get the center of gravity 1 1/4" in front of the rear axle.

Our 8 year old Wolf sanded, painted, masked and designed this bad boy. 

This picture doesn't show the Glitter from a can that makes this clear coated checkered flag car shine. Will have to get a picture of this outdoors when the weather gets nice again (soon I hope).

I won't let Fletcher use the band saw until he is in 7th grade so, I cut this out. He drew it up on a piece of paper and then cut out his design and traced it onto the block of wood.

We looked at lots of Videos online to get some Speed Secrets. 
Last year Fletcher got 5th and 6th place in all his races...this year he is hoping for 1rst and 2nd places....I'm hoping for all 1rst. 

Will let you know how it turns out. I know he would get a kick out of bringing home a trophy. :woohoo:










This thing is going to fly...Wooooooooooooooooosh!

A few Cub Scout Fathers came over this week with their Scouts to use the my Band Saw and Belt Sander. 
No fingers were lost but, I did ask the question of how well do you know how to use a saw. 

Ginger and I are having our 17th wedding Anniversary on January 21rst.

January 21rst just happens to be the date of the Pinewood Derby....Derby on. :hat:

Bob...Honey I love you so, let's go race ...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEETTTTTTTT!!!!! 

We are having ours at Feb 18th. Cannot wait...

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Make sure them nails for the wheels are smooth. Take the burrs off them!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhhh, I miss those Pinewood days...Good luck in the races!!! Go Fletcher!!!...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I couldn't think of a better place to celebrate your anniversary then at Fletchers PineWood Derby Race!!!!!!

Great design Fletcher came up with.

Still use graphite on the wheel pins?? Or you have some fancy new synthetic stuff they use today? My last pinewood dreby race was in 1978 I believe lol.


----------



## slotcarman12078

My kid was in the scouts a few years back, and snagged a trophy for first in his pack. It was just dumb luck that we won reall, as I didn't do anything special other than smooth the sides of the nails. :lol: As I recall, the rules stated no lube on the wheels, and all cars got the same lube by the track officials at race time. It does help gluing a "lucky penny" or two under the body.


----------



## TGM2054

Boy what a concidence! A buddy of mine called me today to ask me if I'd help his son and him build a pine wood derby car. I love building those things. Sounds like you did your research on where to put the weight and how to trick it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

"GO FLETCHER GO"!!!! Great looking car and paint job.Happy anniversary Mr.Zilla.
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Don't forget the anniversary, Good luck at the races & Bob take pictures for memories, they grow up before you realize it!! ..RL


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Bobzilla the thrilla !! :dude:Neal


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Make sure them nails for the wheels are smooth. Take the burrs off them!


Yep slotcarman smooth nails all the way... this thing is a Non-Friction machine. :thumbsup:

You don't want the tires to hit any part of the body either & one of the front tires is just barely not touching.

Our rules allow for Graphite so, we have been putting the stuff on and spinning the tires to get the inner wheel smooth.

We also bought the Dremel Spin-0-Rama wheel deal to take out any imperfections the molded wheels have using sandpaper.

Bob... :roll:Axles are Super Glued in and it rolls straight :roll:...zilla


----------



## basement racer

bobhch said:


> Yep slotcarman smooth nails all the way... this thing is a Non-Friction machine. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bob...I think that is pronounced "SMOOOOVE"...zilla
> Go Fletcher !
> BR


----------



## bobhch

*Worn out...need to rest...what a week...busy, busy, busy*

Our 8 year old Son Fletcher won 1rst place for the Wolves and Our 9 year old Daughter won 1rst place in the open class for the non Scout family members. 

They were both a Excited to say the least

:woohoo: X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























After the races were over we got the track taken down an put back in the storage shed. 
I then jumped in my car and met up with Ginger and our friends, that came to the race, at Spaghetti Works Restaurant to Celebrate our 17th Wedding Anniversary!!

Today our basement floor finally got finished!!

Time to set up the slot car tables and put stuff back on the newly painted walls...Oh Boy, Oh Boy, Oh Boy!! 










Randy had sent me this RF poster I backed up with Lime and framed last year. It now is proudly mounted on the slot car Workshop entrance door. Thanks Randy...you rock!










Who left the assault rifle sitting right next to the Gnome? He dropped his bloody shears and now has that glazed eye look about him.
Everyone better get down...NOW!!



















This Element still needs a few final touches Doba...hold on just a little bit longer.

Bob...Time to set up the slot tables again...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Congratulations on the Derby *Wins,* Room looks GREAT & One Scarey Crowd in the Element!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, what a cave!!!!! Sorry the sky blue with puffy clouds didn't work out.  
Congrats to Bree and Fletcher!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks to me like Gnomey is playin' chaperone just in case Ghost Rider gets a little too hot on his date!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, what a cave!!!!! Sorry the sky blue with puffy clouds didn't work out.
> Congrats to Bree and Fletcher!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks to me like Gnomey is playin' chaperone just in case Ghost Rider gets a little too hot on his date!! :tongue:


The Clouds go up next.......Ginger and I are just worn out right now.

It would have been ideal to put up the clouds before the floor edging got done. We just couldn't find the energy lately to get the job done.

Bob...super tired right now...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Zilla cave lots awesome! Well done kids.

Bob.....one proud Dad ...... Zilla.


----------



## WesJY

AWWW MAN!!! Tell your kids I said CONGRATS!!! My son ended up 5th place. His car was hot first 10 races 5 - (1st Place) and 5 - (2nd place) then the FINALS - lost 4 races and found out that one right front wheel where you put nail in to hold the wheel - came loose and it was rubbing the wood part) we both were like aaawwwwwwww but we had ALOT OF FUN!!! Can't wait to do it again next year!

Bob - your man cave is AWESOME!!!

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow the 2 of them must've been bouncing off the wall_!!!!

Love the evil gnome!!!! Packing heat too!! Your killing me bob!!!!

Wes, sorry bout the wheel rubbing, maybe next time!!


----------



## videojimmy

it's all GoodZilla!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats to the kids Bob...I know your heart was pounding too...zila!!! I remember those days, good times!!! Room is looking real cool, glad ya found a place for RF. Time for some real fun, getting the track going and back to building...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks like everything is coming together great! :thumbsup: Congrats to Fletcher & Bree on bringing home the gold.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

WesJY said:


> AWWW MAN!!! Tell your kids I said CONGRATS!!! My son ended up 5th place. His car was hot first 10 races 5 - (1st Place) and 5 - (2nd place) then the FINALS - lost 4 races and found out that one right front wheel where you put nail in to hold the wheel - came loose and it was rubbing the wood part) we both were like aaawwwwwwww but we had ALOT OF FUN!!! Can't wait to do it again next year!
> 
> Bob - your man cave is AWESOME!!!
> 
> Wes


 :thumbsup:Congrats too on the Kids doing well ! I wish I was in a scout Troop like that as a kid ! BTW that Honda " Renegade " is one "Bad Element ! " with those figures ! Where do you get them ? is there an ebay site for them ? I am inspired ! I still have that Pink Element body & that red Indy T-jet body with all that other "Bobzilla stuff" you sent that I will do once my " R-R & Bentley " Jag ":freak: wears off in a couple of years !! The Ford BajaBronco & the '58 GMC/Chevy donut Van Kick butt !! Glad you are still nicotine free ! When ever you are wavering,just think of all the great "HO Stuff " you can get with all the $$$$$ you save in addition to you & your families health !!Here in NYC smokes now go for @ least $11.00 per pack so I am glad I don't smoke either !!:thumbsup:Just concentrate on family ,work & HO slots & forget about the smokes !

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

I am still tired from all the fun and activities that are and have gone one lately.

Wes,

Dude sounds like you guys had a fast car too....Super Glued the axles in place on both their cars.

When I went to do Bree's Perry the Platypus front axles I got Super Glue on the inside front tires SO, I quickly pulled out the polished axles and tires. 
The 2 front tires ended up in the garbage and I cleaned the axles up with Acetone real fast. 
Re-did the front tires (careful not to get glue near the tires) and checked to see If there was any hair left on my head...was sure I pulled it all out...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! :freak:

Another Speed Secret (Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) was the use of Tungsten weight in the rear to keep the center of Gravity 1 1/4" in front of the rear axle. 
Tungsten is the forth heaviest metal available and is pretty affordable also.

Neal,

Dude............do a search on Pay Bay for Hero Clix, Horror Clix and War Hammer bits....this should get you GEARED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! oH yEAh.....bits is a good key word and don't forget "see other items" on these sellers also.

Scouting is a blast but, it keeps you busy, busy, busy...

Need to get our new Pack Flag mounted up with the Topper and ribbon holder on the top.
Sounds easy but, none of these just snaps in place. It is going to take some thinking & sweating to get this done for our Blue and Gold Rank banquet, which is right around the corner.

I realy want to build some custom slot cars and get the basement up and going to full speed again.

Bob...have lots of custom slot car ideas and ready to race again...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Hello everyone,

Thanks to a thread here about tiny vidio cameras...

http://www.gretnapack363.com/

After seeing a slot car video of a key chain video camera someplace here on HobbyTalk a purchase was made. I picked up a 8gb card for 9 hours of memory and the camera only cost like $16.00 bucks....I was all in on that price and the quality is great.

We made our first video with the camera taped onto one of Fletchers Remote Control cars...fun, fun, fun!

The camera came in a box marked 808 car keys Micro-camera

The top 2 buttons are the only ones that are functional. You push the lower button to get the yellow light on. Then it is a camera taking one picture at a time using the top button.

To get the camera to Video you hold the top button untill the yellow light blinks and you are good to go. Push the bottom button again to turn off the camera.

My talented friend (he made the Pinewood Derby video and edited it) found a how to video on this camera online.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...03BD1840CF4F546636FF03BD184&first=0&FORM=LKVR

This was purchased off of Amazon.com using a search "key chain camera"

I am the guy in the last shot to the right in uniform. 

Bob...Another HobbyTalk find (I love this place and Thank You for this info guys)...zilla


----------



## basement racer

The room is looking fantastic.I can't wait to see it with your track back together.I love the floor,it's like your standing in victory circle all the time.
BR


----------



## TBI

Hey Zilla, can you come to Utah and finish my basement?


........did I mention Vegas is on the way? :wave:






PS- Congrats on the Derby sweep!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Great looking Derby racers, fantastic looking BATCAVE!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

Doba's Element Chop Top is done and is heading to South Carolina now.










You would think that a Custom like this would cost an arm and a leg but, we only needed a leg to cover our cost as Doba is a good friend of ours...Buhahahahahaha :lol:

Keep the change Dude...










There are no shortages of Iron Crosses or VWs around here. 



















Looking at these pictures I can see that the rear axle needs to be shortened a tad on the gold Bug.










Don't make to many copies of my builds but, I sold this one and regret not having it so.....



















Bob...time to mount some moles...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hahaha - Whack-a-Molezilla :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks BZ I'll be stalking the mailman


----------



## plymouth71

bobhch said:


>


Wow. where did the KC lights come from? BTW this is awesome!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, I missed your builds Bob... the builder...zilla!! Them bugs are wicked, and I second the motion on the KC lights!!! Sweeeeeeet!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Tyco foglights...*



plymouth71 said:


> Wow. where did the KC lights come from? BTW this is awesome!


These 4 KC lights come from the Tyco Dune Buggy body that has the springs on the chassis. 

I painted the fronts yellow and added teeny tiny KC decals from a letter decal sheet for a total of 8 decals.

It was a real challenge to line all the KC decals up straight. First when applying them and then again when I put decal set on them to keep them from floating off in the Future Dipping.

The front 3 fog lights were painted with Clear Red Alclad.

This Bug reminded me alot of "Baron Von Zilla" from years ago. 
Video Jimmy has the Baron Bug now.

Bob......zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: That Yellow Baja Buggy kicks Butt !:thumbsup: & those Indy cars with the mallet weilding maniac are INSANE:freak: !! LOL !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


That's a cool bug Bob...you know I like yellow and red together...zilla!!! Not that I don't like the others, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Nice cans...*

uhhh on the *Baja*... 

NOBODY turns out the diverse range of cool stuff like you do Bob. Wild to mild... It's like you think it... and it gets built. BOOM... done!

Top freakin shelf... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWWEEEEETT!!!!!!


Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome BUGS & KC lettering after which you felt like Wacking a Mole! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Really?!?!?! 8 tiny freaking decals dude.

Wow your out of control and we're totally loving it Bob!!!


----------



## joegri

i second what nuther said mild to absolutly over the top wild and i do mean wild!! when von zilla post a creation with the crazied riders i always get a good belly laugh! what was he thinkin when he dreamed up that build!! but my all time fav is the woody but i dont think i saw it finished. that was a fresh build!!


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> i second what nuther said mild to absolutly over the top wild and i do mean wild!! when von zilla post a creation with the crazied riders i always get a good belly laugh! what was he thinkin when he dreamed up that build!! but my all time fav is the woody but i dont think i saw it finished. that was a fresh build!!





bobhch said:


> Here is the Willy Woody from the rear.
> Added a matching spare tire and one of my casted & then shortened 57 panel rear bumpers.
> 
> This entire body was hand painted with a brush and then clear coated with Future Floor Coating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the fun part...3 windows are waiting for some crazed passengers to occupy them. :freak: :freak: :freak:
> 
> Bob...choices, choices, choices...zilla


Thanks Joegri...I remember now. Good time builds forever.

I went back and found these pictures...










Thanks Neal for the fun as this Willys Woody is a scalevolvo casting...Love it!!
You have to have a fun body to get the start up going baby...Yeah!!

Going in the garage right now to put some Green on a Bad Dawg Rocket Launcher build project.

Bob...Made in USA...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, I plum forgot about them woodies!! I got to rifle through my resin box!! Yours came out awesome!!! ( Bob's got an awesome woody?? :freak: I did not just type that!!  )


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Thanks Joegri...I remember now. Good time builds forever.
> 
> I went back and found these pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Neal for the fun as this Willys Woody is a scalevolvo casting...Love it!!
> You have to have a fun body to get the start up going baby...Yeah!!
> 
> Going in the garage right now to put some Green on a Bad Dawg Rocket Launcher build project.
> 
> Bob...Made in USA...zilla


I almost forgot about the Willys Surf Woody! If there is any more interest I. Might cast a new rubber mold as I still have the prototype. Neal:dude:


----------



## 41-willys

great looking bug and woody


----------



## joegri

i,ll take a couple if yer a castin!! pm sent.


----------



## bobhch

Clean up in Isle 4...



















Hope to find some time to build an Animal Planet Truck soon.

Bob...maybe an Animal Planet VW Bug with a Elephant sitting on the hood too?...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: I see some great new projects coming ,Zilla !!


Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!! What have you been feeding them elephants?! thats a big a$$ turd! LOL!

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Stick a chassis in the turd.(EEEWWWWWWW) Wait a minute,that's how my cars usually run. OK, Carry on.
>Tom<


----------



## joegri

*is the circus comming to town?*

lookin at the assemblage of parts on the desk there is a new "von zilla" build there somewhere !!! complete with carnies /animals/ freak shows and of course a trick build with some great paint!


----------



## Shadowracer

Super Coupe said:


> Stick a chassis in the turd.


Well, I've been perusing the "customs" threads for quite some time, and I've yet to see a poo custom. I say go for it. :dude:


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> DANG!!! What have you been feeding them elephants?! thats a big a$$ turd! LOL!
> 
> Wes


Wes this little guy eats lots of peanuts...:lol:

Bob...LOTS...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> Wes this little guy eats lots of peanuts...:lol:
> 
> Bob...LOTS...zilla


Would'nt. There be lots of peanuts in the turd?

Neal:dude:


----------



## LDThomas

Not if you chew them up real good.


----------



## tjd241

We are talkin the peanuts right?


----------



## LDThomas

yup :drunk:


----------



## bobwoodly

Hey, one of those looks like a guy I work for, and it's not the elephant!


----------



## bobhch

*Team Hooters...*



bobwoodly said:


> Hey, one of those looks like a guy I work for, and it's not the elephant!


Hahahahahahahahahaha...Do you work for my Boss? :lol:

I put a driver in my Ramp truck and built a T-Jet size Ford Capri casted up by Greg Gipe to sit in the back.

Needed something racey and small to look right....this is it.














































Have some more of Greg's resin bodies & some Bat Jet Bandit bodies waiting their turn.

Bob...I'm a Rat Fink fanatic...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Pure cool Bob -- dig it! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I was just digging through my Clix a couple days ago, and that driver looks familiar. Is he the fireman dude?? Awesome set Bob... can't ever have enough Clix... Zilla!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> I was just digging through my Clix a couple days ago, and that driver looks familiar. Is he the fireman dude?? Awesome set Bob... can't ever have enough Clix... Zilla!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep he's the man with the AXE....chop, chop, chop

Bob...need more Clix...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Awesome work again Bob. your decals always look perfect and the paint schemes are top notch, Even incorporating clix in your builds is a talent.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great Capri & truck combo !!!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool Hooterization of a ramp truck, not to mention the Capri Bob...have ya seen any hooters lately?...zilla. The truck looks candy orange maybe??? ...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's some cool Hooterization of a ramp truck, not to mention the Capri Bob...have ya seen any hooters lately?...zilla. The truck looks candy orange maybe??? ...RM


Thanks everyone...going downstairs now to LAY DOWN SOME TRACK!!
We like to race these little buggers too...

Randy I used House Of Kolor "kustom kolor" paint (not made anymore) for this.

The base coat is the key for making this Transparent Tangerine paint go BOING.










This bottle is half full now and my last one 

Bob...paint on...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Capri & truck combo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool project Zilla. That's the sort of team you would see here turning up here at a 1:1 race track!


----------



## roadrner

Have a couple of Zilla's paint jobs in this color. Besides the hauler, here's one of my favorites! rr


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Really Nice Ramp Truck and Capri, Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*A BIG Thank You to all the Resin Casters of the world...THANK YOU!!*

I only have 3 more of the Bad Dawg ramp trucks to paint up.

Sweet Camaro roadrner!  That was one of only two made by Hellonwheels that got to get sprayed here in Las Zillas Land.
The other one was painted up Candy Apple Red with flames.

Well this is the only Bus body that I picked up from the resin body Caster on E-Pay named Slaters. With STYLE like this it is going to be a neat one of a kind build up for my slot case.




























Now I need to figure out a way to do this up worthy of a great casting like this. Got Clix?

Oooooooooooooh Man I sooooooo want to say one but, am letting you guys go ahead with all the Bus jokes. :hat: :hat:
Who knows maybe I'll get some NEW ideas to use in this build? I can only hope!

Bob...I live in Nebraska & love Corny...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

*That one will keep you BUS-y for a while!*

That looks like it is the basis for a very cool project...

A lot of your work has a BUS-ty influence... Hooters and all... Then again there is are the kool flames... com-BUS-tible kustoms.

Trying to think of more, but my idea bank is flat BUS-ted. :hat:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'd say that bus has Bob-zilla written all over it. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

just don't SHORT change the project!


----------



## JordanZ870

takes ya right back to grade school, yeah?
Little green duck in the window cut from construction paper......
six seats.....

The wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round.....


That should be a nice one, 'Zilla!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: This is gonna be a great project !!! I can see it already !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool bus project!!! I'm thinking black with a #3 on the side, sitting in the infield of your track, a memorial bus...But something tells me it's gonna be orange with a certain restaurant logo on the side, maybe a railed platform on top for parties...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

here is John Forces Custom that Chip did for him.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice picture Joe65!!! I haven't watched Overhaulin' in a while. Short bus, here I come!! :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool bus project!!! I'm thinking black with a #3 on the side, sitting in the infield of your track, a memorial bus...But something tells me it's gonna be orange with a certain restaurant logo on the side, maybe a railed platform on top for parties...RM


I don't know about Orange on this one Randy?
I like the railed platform on top for parties idea...Hmmm

Nice pick Mr. Skylark!! That would be perfect for a slot car show...Hop in everyone we are headed for Hooters for lunch. lol

Part of me wants to go Horror on this and another part wants to make this a show and go bus...I just don't know yet?

There is a lot of room for some War Hammer bits and Clix people here...

It could also do justice to a nice paint job with some Crome rims.

Bob...to go where no short bus has gone before...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

"There is a lot of room for some War Hammer bits and Clix people here..."

:thumbsup: Go for it Bob !! Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

*Picked up a nice body and parts lot off the bay...*

First I won this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150789771845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

For the last couple of days I have been Super Gluing these clear sheet plastic shells back together, painted a few (not the 88 UPS as that one is a keeper!!) and had fun racing the UPS one with a JoeGri chassis under it...

yeah these little buggers are fun!




























These remind me of Slotto bodies. 

I have a few bodies in Paper done up this style that are pretty cool also.

These being made of plastic allow for paint, decal and clear coating which, makes for some fun customs to run. 
Did up the Red Budweiser and Black Meineke cars and am ready to do some more.

Bob...Dirt Racer...zilla

Heck I could make some of these myself after seeing how these are made. 
Pretty neat but, simple...Vrooooooooooooom!!:thumbsup:

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter and got to work on slot cars today.

Still need to do more work on the track but, it sure is nice to be able to run some cars with Fletcher finally!


----------



## tjd241

Good snag Bob...should get plenty of mileage outta it....Zilla. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool - love those modifieds. Those should be right up Ralph's alley.


----------



## JordanZ870

What a grab, Bob...ya bastage...Zilla! :thumbsup:

I would say that is a decent price for the lot, too!
Much fun per dollar in that pile!


----------



## tazman052186

bobhch said:


> First I won this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150789771845?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> For the last couple of days I have been Super Gluing these clear sheet plastic shells back together, painted a few (not the 88 UPS as that one is a keeper!!) and had fun racing the UPS one with a JoeGri chassis under it...
> 
> yeah these little buggers are fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These remind me of Slotto bodies.
> 
> I have a few bodies in Paper done up this style that are pretty cool also.
> 
> These being made of plastic allow for paint, decal and clear coating which, makes for some fun customs to run.
> Did up the Red Budweiser and Black Meineke cars and am ready to do some more.
> 
> Bob...Dirt Racer...zilla
> 
> Heck I could make some of these myself after seeing how these are made.
> Pretty neat but, simple...Vrooooooooooooom!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter and got to work on slot cars today.
> 
> Still need to do more work on the track but, it sure is nice to be able to run some cars with Fletcher finally!


Them are sweet. I would like to have a couple.


----------



## alpink

congrats on that purchase and the good looking modifieds. I wonder how I missed seeing that auction? "lot*" is one of my saved searches. anyway, nice buy and have fun with it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Bodies, Bob :thumbsup: Have a Blast with them


----------



## gomanvongo

some wicked cool stuff in there for sure, Mr.....Sees Potential For Tons of Fun... Zilla!

is that a diecast beetle nose (third pic down, top left, blue & silverish), or is it plastic? May i humbly suggest something like this if you havent already Zillaized it into something ganrly with crazy clix and all










they're called "bug-a-bagos" . 


I just felt inspired to share (I may even be wrong about what my squinty eyes are seeing in the pic) - I've always wanted a 1:1, but haven't found one in my price range, and couldn't bear cutting up a solid beetle - or _even_ a super beetle - these days! Now I gotta go take a look for some slot bug bodies, and corrugated styrene to make one myself!

thanks for the inspiration!

john


----------



## bobhch

*Why just a couple...make a bunch!!*



tazman052186 said:


> Them are sweet. I would like to have a couple.


tazman,

Swampergene makes these from paper...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238291

I think with all the information in the link above and pictures here you should be able to make a couple...or 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11 & so on....kinda like how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Pop?

Will post up some other pictures of part cars I got in this Auction that may help also....You can do it!

Just make a paper template first and then trace it out on the clear plastic with a fine Sharpie pen.





































If you look close these plastic bodies have extra pieces for strength added to them to keep them together.

At first this person was making these just like the paper cars but, after building these figured out that a larger area would be needed for gluing to keep these things holding together. 

This builder was careful to leave a spot in the center for the back screw post. I think one piece bent twice would work just as well but, this two piece design may have been done to use up scrap also?

Bob...I got sunshine on a rainy day...zilla


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> congrats on that purchase and the good looking modifieds. I wonder how I missed seeing that auction? "lot*" is one of my saved searches. anyway, nice buy and have fun with it.


It was a Buy it Now so, I did. 

Am soooooooooooo busy right now with Cub Scouts. I will have to put this aside for a while and hopefully get a chance to dig into these now and then this week.

Guess who is in charge of heading up the July Parade Float for the Cub Scouts this year? Pine Wood Derby car is the theme!! I got all excited about the float in our Committee meeting so, they said,"sounds like Bob has got this." 
That's how that happens....it's for the kids and I am glad to do it!! :hat:





































I made these in just less than 2 hours after work last week. 
Vrooooooooooooooooooooooom baby!

My Brother-in-law is going to find some valve covers, a stering wheel, front timing chain cover, manifold, carburator and other engine parts to help with this project. Maybe even some Drag Rims and Tires!!!!! The plan is to get this done before it starts to get hot. It is going to be on a 24' trailer with a Rail Dragster (like a Pinewood Derby car) sides. The kids will be able to sit in the middle of the float like they are all driving this. Fun Times.........Yeah!

Will go to the local party place and pick up some checkered flags for the kids to wave. Boys STOP hitting each other with those flags...LOL :beatdeadhorse:



Bb...gets lucky now and then...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Far Out Camper...don't let Jerry see it. He'll want one too*



gomanvongo said:


> some wicked cool stuff in there for sure, Mr.....Sees Potential For Tons of Fun... Zilla!
> 
> is that a diecast beetle nose (third pic down, top left, blue & silverish), or is it plastic? May i humbly suggest something like this if you havent already Zillaized it into something ganrly with crazy clix and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're called "bug-a-bagos" .
> 
> 
> I just felt inspired to share (I may even be wrong about what my squinty eyes are seeing in the pic) - I've always wanted a 1:1, but haven't found one in my price range, and couldn't bear cutting up a solid beetle - or _even_ a super beetle - these days! Now I gotta go take a look for some slot bug bodies, and corrugated styrene to make one myself!
> 
> thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> john


John,

This is plastic...

Very neat "bug-a-bagos" I love VW anything and this is more than anything for sure!! :woohoo:



















Glad I could be an inspiration as get inspired from all the post here on Hobby Talk all the time. 

Bob...I'd like to go camping in that!!...zilla


----------



## WesJY

COOL!!! Looks like you are having FUN!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri

*bugabago!*

i see where yer goin with this.lol i,m glad the cubs are keepin ya busy n i know you just luv it! can you imagine when you were a cub and had a leader like you!! i think you,re having more fun than the kids.now start thinkin how to get some flames comming out of those headers and maybe some wheel smoke too... i,m just sayin. within reason of course.


----------



## bobhch

This little yellow fellow was a white painted up resin that came off the Bay a year or two ago. 

Am thinking of putting this on a T-Jet with the Hilltop front extension.
Thanks Randy for sharing your ideas to help make slot cars like this get a second chance.










Fletcher and I are going downstairs right now to put some laps on these Dirt Racers! 










Look for more of this body style to come out of the Bobzilla Workshop soon.

Bob...The Bat Lola is underway...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Tho' not my bag,those dirt track racers are real cool & well done !Can't wait till you finish the Yellow Plymouth Satellite / RR !!\
Been catching up myself on projects after getting back from the Disney Vacation with the Kids & G-Kids. Thank Goodness In have a hobby that costs relativly pennies to operate !!Just got 3X Dash Green hornet bodies off the bay for .99 each plus 3.50 ship so the big bills don't slow mw down !!

Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

bobhch said:


> John,
> 
> This is plastic...
> 
> Very neat "bug-a-bagos" I love VW anything and this is more than anything for sure!! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could be an inspiration as get inspired from all the post here on Hobby Talk all the time.
> 
> Bob...I'd like to go camping in that!!...zilla



This would be a piece of cake for me !!!:dude:


Neal:dude:


----------



## basement racer

Love those dirt cars.Race on "Bob mud slinger zilla"
B.Racer


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> T


I'm betting "Tom" will eat that "Hot Dog" up...Those look too cool Bob...doing it in the dirt, short tracker style...zilla!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*I seven the sandbox...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm betting "Tom" will eat that "Hot Dog" up...Those look too cool Bob...doing it in the dirt, short tracker style...zilla!!! RM


No.... Tom Eight the Hot Dog up...LoL :lol:

The tires & rims were made by bearsox. They work great and have been waiting for the right projects to use these on...have more so...YEAH BABY!

Bob...Seven, Eight, Nine...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking Dirt Racers, Roadrunner & great work on the parade float! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Well starting with my first post on this thread back in 2008 the Original AFX Lola body has been of great interest to me.

Thank you all who have contributed to my Lola body stockpile & would just like to state for the record that I have enough for now.

Ever since Randy & I did up a Jasper Powered Lola I've been hooked on this body style.

It all started with the Jasper Powered Shadow that Randy came up with.
































































Yes the last one will be #7 

Time to get started on detail painting these up and finishing my track. Ooooh the basement needs to be put back together too still.

These decals are available from RRR. Phil did a Super Job of making these and many other decals, rims and just lots of custom slot stuff to help us all out with our custom build ups.

Bruce Gavins (RIP) made me some Lola rear wings and I have some original AFX wings. Will also cast some up myself when I run out.

Bob...time to go see our daughter play some soccer now...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Shocking how a Lola can look so beautiful, Bob!
To me, the Lola was always little more than a
wedge on wheels with its slab-sides.
You have really made these bodies spark! :thumbsup:

If you decide to sell these, Bob... I like joez best...Zilla, I would LOVE
to own the number 5!


----------



## sethndaddy

excellent work again Bob. Will any of these have monsterheads? or conventional drivers.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow - killer line-up there!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOLA!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Here is "Wack A Mole II"...










Used a Bob...I casted it...zilla body










A brushed on coat of Future keeps the decals safe and when not beeing pelted by High Dosses of Light for picture purposes, show it's rusty paint application very well.










These rims were worn out Chrome Aurora's that got a bath in Easy Off Oven Cleaner inside of a plastic baggie. Then they were put onto a toothpick and airbrushed white.

Did one of these up a couple of years ago. The original "Wack A Mole" is long gone. 

This one is for me to keep.  It's a blast to run around the track!

There are some other long gone slots from the past that I plan on making.
Will make them different than the original but, in the same theme of things.

Bob...need to find a Donkey now beatdeadhorse...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

"Get back in there and do your jobs, dern it!"

Loving it, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Top Dead Center*

Bob...Nice Offie....Zilla,

I see you sprung for the forged high compression Mole-ee pistons. (Mahle) :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

A true Zilla classic reborn!!! #2 looks as perfect as #1!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*bye, bye little Mole......WACK, WACK, WACK*

Was thinking of this build today and something just hit me right in the head. 










It was an Idea. :devil:

A take off of this "Wack a Mole" build. 

Now a "Wacked A Mole" version of this needs to get made....Yeah! 

It is going to need some Bill Hall inspired GOOP formed in a messy red sort of fashion, if you get my drift.

Bob...what would it look like if this guy HIT the mole...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, sometimes I believe you've been wacked in the head Bob...more times than one...zilla!!!  You been watching Caddy Shack reruns??? RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's kind of a bummer the chassis extends so far forward inside the body... It would be cool putting a couple cam lobes on the front axle and having the little buggers actually going up 'n down when the car is moving!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Wack A Zilla II"...    Always like what you do with the Indy race cars & dune buggies!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Shadowracer

Ok...the Whack a mole car gets an A for originality! 

Hey...is that a plastic Dungeons and Dragons guy wielding the hammer?

Shadow....where's my lucky 20 sider...racer.


----------



## kiwidave

Classic stuff Zilla.


----------



## jobobvideo

zilla your one crazy sumb%#[email protected]:freak:...it's like eating Porkskins with guacalamole, you know, it don't seem like a good idea until you try it...you need to make a whole arcade of slot cars:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Nobody ever told me LIFE would keep me this busy when I got older. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!*



jobobvideo said:


> zilla your one crazy sumb%#[email protected]:freak:...it's like eating Porkskins with guacalamole, you know, it don't seem like a good idea until you try it...you need to make a whole arcade of slot cars:thumbsup:


Mmmmmmmmm I had me some Pork Rinds for lunch today but, without the Gwack! lol jobobvideo you crack me up. :lol:

Shadowracer...yes this is a plastic hammer Dude. Search Horror Clix on Pay Bay.

RL...yEP haven't forgotten about the Sand Vans as there is a Red one in the works and a UPS Brown One needs to get painted up in the near future.

EVERYONE...thanks for all your comments and ideas!!

This past weekend Fletcher and I were at a Pack Cub Scouts Camp Out Saturday and Sunday. It was lots of fun and received a plaque for my one year of NO SMOKING.  Couldn't have done it without the Cub Scouts changing my life and changing my SMOKING TRIGGERS.

After a year of no smokey it is getting easier for me to get back into the slot car groove again. Just busy as heck right now. Guess who is the NEW Popcorn Kernel for Pack 363?.....you probably guessed correctly.lol :freak:

Bob...gotta go pick up the kids and go to soccer practice...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> After a year of no smokey it is getting easier for me to get back into the slot car groove again. Just busy as heck right now. Guess who is the NEW Popcorn Kernel for Pack 363?.....you probably guessed correctly.lol :freak:
> 
> Bob...gotta go pick up the kids and go to soccer practice...zilla


Congratulations Kernel Corn!!! Way to go Bob...Do your best...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

WAY TO GO !!! BOB...SMOKE-FREE...ZILLA!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Welcome to Las Zillas Speedway. No smoking bylaw strictly enforced by Godzilla. 

Congrats Bob! A round of slotcars for everybody! Zilla is buying!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

A job well done Bob!! You made it past the hardest part by a long shot!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm trying to get in the proper mindset for attempt #4 to quit again. I made it a month, and the TM gave in and sent me out for a pack... All it takes is one to mess it up, so don't even think about it!! Filthy buggers do find a way back in the house here...


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WTG Bob! I will cross 11 years this October! Means more money for slots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rob...Smoke funds for Slots...Oxx


----------



## XracerHO

Congratulations on One Year Smoke free!! Remember how hard it was to quit & you won't want to start again. Congrats Zilla. ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Great news on the no-smoke anniversary. 

A sweeping tip of the hat to you, Bob "My customs are still smokin', but I'm NOT!" zilla. 

You rock!!


----------



## alpink

hey, great news about the anniversary from smoking. way to go man.


----------



## win43

:hat: YIPPEE!!!!!!!! :hat: Congrats on the no smoking

and the whack a mole II is awesome


----------



## bobhch

*Hooters need Bras & I need you guys...thanks for all the support*

First of all I would like thank you all for your support on my Not Smoking...Thank You! It is a mind thing that gets easier to deal with each day.

I remember Ed (Seth n Daddy) telling me that he couldn't cast slot cars after he quit smoking. This is because it's a trigger for him as he used to smoke like a Bandit when he casted up cars before. 

Well Ed has casted up more slot car bodies so....time has let his brain free. 
It takes lots of time for some things.

Am going to go Phssssssssssssst in the garage right now. Last year I had tons of slot car bodies painted up ahead of time. Now the numbers are growing thin and I need to get back behind the trigger. 

As always doing things for my fellow Hobby Talker friends makes it easier. 
Joez this one is for you...NO CHARGE. 

I'm so glad Joez is back on the HT campgrounds. We all left a Cheezy Puffs trail for him. :tongue:



















I think Joez may have mentioned that he was interested in this car on it's debut posting here. 

The Air Compressor is on so let the Phsssssssssssssst-ing begin!
This here wing needs some matching green folks...

It is driving me crazy to keep my "Christmas in July" build under wraps. 
Pulling out all the stops, bells and ringers on this one...Yeah Baby!!

Bob...Phsssssssssst...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Rust dang it rust...STOP RUST...Oooooh dang*

O.K. this is my new fun paint in a can.

Rust-oleum Textured spray paint that stops rust...:lol:

I added black and rust brown, via dry brushing, to get it to my liking. 

Ginger actually got this for our Daughter Bree to paint here Sod House for her 4th grade project. 
With lots and lots of ho projects still left in the can. 

This really takes alot of work out of my Rusty project builds now. 




























This works great for pop sickle Sod House school projects also. 
Bree made a school Project and Mama and Papa helped. ( Shake n Bake commercial gone little house on the prairie)

The running boards need some black & will be giving this the Arms with knives out the windows treatment too.

Bob...how about some spikes to replace the bumpers (don't forget the Iron Crosses either)...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Double WOOT!, Bob...I keep toll change in my ashtray now...zilla!
Really? The green Lola? *Snoopy dance*

We can do some tradseys, hey!
I have the most perfectest car in mind for you!
*giggles madly*




er ahem..yes....
The can-o-rust makes quite the mess out of perfectly good plastic, yes?
It really does* have the look of corroded steel. Fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*We must, we must, we must increase our Rust...*



joez870 said:


> Double WOOT!, Bob...I keep toll change in my ashtray now...zilla!
> Really? The green Lola? *Snoopy dance*
> 
> We can do some tradseys, hey!
> I have the most perfectest car in mind for you!
> *giggles madly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er ahem..yes....
> The can-o-rust makes quite the mess out of perfectly good plastic, yes?
> It really does* have the look of corroded steel. Fantastic! :thumbsup:


Tradeseys are the besteys Dude! :thumbsup: No Hurry as usual...you don't need to fry any of dem thar brain cells fretting. 

Well paint dries fast here in Nebraska with the heat up in the 90s right now. 
Who needs an oven...I've got a garage and a hair dryer in Cornyville. lol

The amount of paint needed to cover the white wing was low. 
This was the first thing that got sprayed earlier today. 
Got about 14 bodies and items painted up. Just like the good old days. 
Paint Rules!!

In the pictures the engine pipes are only green because of the reflection from the now installed wing. 



















Started with an original AFX chassis, then added some RRR chromies with PVTs on them. 

This still needs to get dipped in Future and sit for a couple of days to dry.

The Yellow Joez decals came from a overseas decal seller on the bay while the rest are RRR decals.

The tiny wing lightning bolts were trimmed carefully from the other front end number decal that didn't get used. 
It's like Phil made them just for me...he didn't but, Thanks for the great decals Dude!

I have a Shadow painted up in this Green also with a rear wing that will get Phssssssssssssst-ed soon. 
Am going to make it #5z with ZILLA on the rear wing.

Bob...Woot, Woot...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

That is some great looking phhsssssssting going on there Mr.Zilla. I don't think Cornyville is the right place,more like awesomeville. :thumbsup: And a double WOOT,WOOT too.
>Tom<


----------



## 41-willys

that is a killer car.:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

:woohoo:
Dang, BOB!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Glad you mentioned that rear wing . . . noticed that right away! THAT is great attention to detail  Sweet ride!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lola #5 came out super Bob...paint by numbers... Zilla!!! Joez is gonna luv it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Looks lightning fast Bob...great color choice...zilla!!! Like them shiney wheels...RM


----------



## roadrner

Another Zilla classic! rr


----------



## ParkRNDL

Very sharp deco theme. Love it. The graphics look like the ones on the Al Unser/Johnny Lightning cars we talked about a few weeks back...

--rick


----------



## Rolls

That looks great, BZ! Turning plain Jane Lolas & Shadows into cool customs generates good karma for all involved, even those who only gaze upon this act of fundamental goodness. I read it somewhere. 

Supercool colors, too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster

Great looking Lola, maybe the best ever, even better than the travelling variety! But it will travel too, won't it? That is way cool Bob!


----------



## WesJY

WHOOAA!! That's one SHARP looking LOLA!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Duna,duna,duna,duna,duna.....BATMAN!!*



WesJY said:


> WHOOAA!! That's one SHARP looking LOLA!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Thanks Wes and everyone else...

Thank You Sir may I have another.














































Took this Cape Crusader for a few laps just a bit ago...it was fun :woohoo:

Original AFX Lola body, chassis, NOS rims, Bruce Gavin's rear wing with some Dremel work done to it, donor front window & Batman head from a JL Batmobile body were added, PVTs in the rear, reproduction front Good~Year skinneys, Pattos Place decals, I added some paint detail and a Future clear coat.

Bob...Maybe a Robin car too? (only the Shadow knows)...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Very nice young man


----------



## WesJY

oh man!!! you know i am a batman freak!! I LOVE IT!!! 

I had no idea that Patto's has red batman decals???!! I will have to get some!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me in a long time.*



plymouth71 said:


> Very nice young man


:lol: lol - Hey thanks for calling me young plymouth71! 

Bob...47 years young...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

NOW THAT IS COOL!

Beautiful effort Bob. Those colors really work together and seal the deal. I love that scalloped wing.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it Bob...to the batcave!!...zilla!!! The wing finishes it off perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Bat Lola Bob...the wing does the trick...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

While looking at this "Bat-mo-Lola" (RT)* (lol) it just occurred to me.

BAM..............right in the fore head.........BAM.....a big juicy bug is going to hit Batman right in the fore head. :freak:










The windows are to each side of him. 
His only hope is that the bat-siren light will take the hit?

Bob...Holey flying bugs alive Batman now what?...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> NOW THAT IS COOL!
> 
> Beautiful effort Bob. Those colors really work together and seal the deal. I love that scalloped wing.


 
x2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Bat-Lola! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Diggin the details, Bob...BIFF!....THUNK!....Zilla!
Its just like you to take 2 things that have never been nailed together before
and just NAIL it!
I am proud to know a guy so talented! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

I think the "THUNK" you heard was my jaw hit the floor. Bob...I do super cool stuff...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

Love to see this in Black Chrome too! LoL Inspired Build Bob Z


----------



## videojimmy

Bob ...very creative as usual... Zilla strikes again!


----------



## slotto

wheeeeeee! I dig it bro!


----------



## alpink

very innovative and looks like fun to run!


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
That's gonna hurt if it's like some of those bugs I peel off my windshield down here in the summer. Then again he might get lucky and have the light take the hit. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## bobhch

*A Huge Thanks to the Chat Guyzzzzzzzzz!!*

Thank You Chat Guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......WOW!

Thursday after work there was this large package on our front step that came way of the Twin Cities.

Inside was this Al Unser car case full of slot car bodies, chassis, and slot related stuff from all my Super Great Chat friends.

I will try to list them all here (let me know if I missed you please).
Joez,Alpink, Bill(41 willys),Randy(Hilltop),SethnDaddy(Ed),Rick(Parkrndl), BlackoxxPurple+The Boy's(Rob),Dave(Nuther Dave),PartsPig and Wes. :hat::hat:





































I used to Chat alot with you guys and need to get back into doing so. Was talking with Joez and told him I would often take a break from Chat and go have a smoke. This is a Trigger that I have not worked on removing from my brain yet. 

Joez had a great idea. I can take a break now and then and make a healthy snack instead. That should work.....I am going to get back into Chat now.....this package from you Guyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz was a Huge Surprise.

Bob...Feeling the Love...zilla

P.S. All this stuff has got me thinking of new custom slot cars to build. I can't thank you guys enough!!


----------



## JordanZ870

ROFL!
You really want to thank us?
Box up a dozen or so of those HUGE apple fritters 
and ship them our way, BOB! Nom nom nom!

I am glad it arrived safely, Bob!
(special thanks to Ginger for pics  )


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> ROFL!
> You really want to thank us?
> Box up a dozen or so of those HUGE apple fritters
> and ship them our way, BOB! Nom nom nom!
> 
> I am glad it arrived safely, Bob!
> (special thanks to Ginger for pics  )


Mrs. Zilla says your welcome


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet surprise Bob...My fritters are bigger than your fritters...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sorry I couldn't participate in the initial gifting, but I have something in mind for you coming around the bend.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . Sorry I couldn't participate in the initial gifting, but I have something in mind for you coming around the bend.


 
Same here - got something started but I get sidetracked easily lol :freak:

( . . . moving it back to the top of the keyboard right now . . .)


----------



## alpink

Bob - you hit the mother lode - Zilla,
looks like you can make some serious projects there man.
good things do happen sometimes,
LOL
al - your very welcome I'm sure - pink !


----------



## ParkRNDL

Glad you are enjoying, dude. 

--rick


----------



## Rolls

​


----------



## bobhch

*Some of the package contents...*

Wes sent me some Black and Orange Cow tires that worked out great for my 01 General Lee runner!! 

This front grill is 50% de-chromed just from track time. 



















BlackoxxPurple sent me this #17 HOOTERS pro cup car on an AFX Original chassis!!
This was one of my favorite bodies to run as a kid...still a kid.

I stuck this body on a TOMY SRT chassis purchased from Honda a while back. 
Threw some white rims and orange AJ's on her and she is a blast to run!










Nuther Dave sent me this REAL NEAT Customized Surf Rod body and chassis!! 
Dremeled and X-Acto-ed the rear of the chassis to let this sit down in the rear just a tad more. 

I put some Weird Jacks all around with some springs -n- shoes up front too.

This Bad Boy does the Nuther Dave slide. 
You let off the control but, it keeps rolling. With this metal body you realy have to figure out when to let go. fun, fun, fun!! 



















Thank you all. Will keep digging in the Al Unser case from time to time untill it is empty. How cool is that...a case full of fun!!

Bob...Have a New "ZILLA" original that is going to get posted up in a few...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Mechazilla is playing nice with the Ambulances...for now anyways*

We stopped at Monsters R Us tonight and found Mechazilla just begging to go home with us....O.K. you can come with us. 



















Fixed this front tire...




























Sand Van time again on the Bobzilla Workshop show. 

First an Orange Zombie Ambulance got made up and found a new home.

Second was this yellow Brainy Ambulance.

Now this Red Zilla driven one with some Chrome RRR rims. 

The RRR Chrome rims are Much better than the JL pullbacks for sure.

Bob...Sublime next maybe?...zilla


----------



## slotto

bobhch said:


>


is KILLER BRO!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*More fun than a barrel of monkeys...*

This is a Legend style race body that fits a wide pan TYCO chassis.
Hey for all you guys that picked up tons of the $3.00 chassis like me. 
These Docsho resin bodies I picked up off of HT swap and sell are just the thing to snap onto them!

They fit on the chassis great and the wheel base is right on too.
Fletcher (our 8 year old son) and I raced a few of the unpainted Legends...FUN, FUN, FUN!

Yesterday I cleaned this body up (very nice casting so, it was easy peasy)
& painted it Copper Metallic for a base coat.










Today (about 5 min. ago) I went ahead and sprayed this Candy Apple Red on over the base coat of Copper Metallic.

It is overcast here in Nebraska so the actual color doesn't look like it does in real life. Will get a picture of this in the future when the sun comes out.



















After this red gets a little time to dry a mist of Gamma Gold will get put on. 

Then this will have to bake dry in the garage for about a week so, I can tape off the bottom and spray some Gloss White on the roof and window post area. 

This is going to be a HOOT to decal up. Now I just have to walk away...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the pain of waiting....feel it...Whaaaaaaaaaah.

Going to go clean up the other 3 Legend bodies and spray some color on them this afternoon.

http://www.google.com/search?q=lege...wWx6rGCDw&sqi=2&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=658

Bob...am going to need more Legend bodies...zilla


----------



## WesJY

DANNNGGGGG ... Looks yummy to me i dont know why... when i look at it i think of wild cherry blow pops (the one with bubble gum inside just fyi)!! i just wanna lick it! i know it sounds R-Rated ! LOL!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Heck of a body too, I LOVE IT. Great painting Bob, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Super Coupe

WesJY said:


> DANNNGGGGG ... Looks yummy to me i dont know why... when i look at it i think of wild cherry blow pops (the one with bubble gum inside just fyi)!! i just wanna lick it! i know it sounds R-Rated ! LOL!
> 
> Wes


 LOL.I was thinking along the lines of a candy apple.Just wanna take a bite out of it.
>Tom<


----------



## JordanZ870

Looking pretty sweet, Bob...*munch munch munch* Dont know where that body went...Zilla!


----------



## XracerHO

Always a great job on the Sand Vans although the drivers look very intimidating! Great paint on the Legend racer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## jobobvideo

Can't wait to see them legends all deco'd up!!! I loved watching them run at the local 1/4 mile oval...you have to video them running your Hooter's Highway:woohoo: from the bleachers


----------



## Bill Hall

Delicious!


----------



## bobhch

*Iron the laundry or Iron the Cross...you had to see this coming right!!*



jobobvideo said:


> Can't wait to see them legends all deco'd up!!! I loved watching them run at the local 1/4 mile oval...you have to video them running your Hooter's Highway:woohoo: from the bleachers


jobob,

Looks like a job for my Key Fob on board video camera. 

RL,

I just ordered up 6 more Sedans. 
There is one that is going to get painted up that should make you chuckle for about a week or so. 

Better hide this Apple Legend car from you guys or it will end up with a bite out of it....Munch, Munch, Munch....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Noooooooooooooooooo!! 

No biting or licking...hahahhahahahaahha :tongue: You guys crack me up. :lol:

Did you guys check out the link I posted of Legend Images a few post up?
Man these things realy don't get to many sponsors on them. More of a paint it up anyway you want kind of deal. 
I may be able to slip in a Jasper decal or two!! 
Hters....You Bet!!

Bob...going to go sand & paint (gloss red) right now...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Moving forward...*

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeew this masking job went off without any hooks. 










Back into the Nebraskan slot car garage oven she goes.

WARP SPEED dry time Scotty with a side of fries and full thrusters!!

Bob...one happy camper...zilla


----------



## alpink

very, very nice. it is really shaping up as something special.


----------



## Super Coupe

Alright!!! Added some whipped cream.Now it looks more tasty than ever.
All kidding aside,(for a moment) That came out great looking.:thumbsup:
Nice job Mr.Zilla.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!!!! Vanilla ice cream on hot cherry pie!! YUM!!


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> Dang!!!! Vanilla ice cream on hot cherry pie!! YUM!!


Make mine green apple please! ROFL!

I love it, Bob! Good show!


----------



## Bill Hall

Cherry Ala Mode....awesome tape line Zilla.

My second favorite pie! 

Did ya bring enough for the whole class Bob?


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!!!! that's what I am talking about!!! it looks soo YUMMY!!!! 

LMAO!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Looks like SOS (Sweet ona Stick)!!! Very nice color separation...now I need to go get some icecream...RM


----------



## slotto

Yeah Bro! very nice!


----------



## bobhch

*We are going for First Place...the girls dance team shot us into 2nd last year...*

Thanks for all the comments on this Legend Racer.

Tonight I finally have time to work on detailing the grill, bumpers, and a few more decals before the clear coat goes on.

Going to Camp Eagle Friday, Saturday and Sunday with our Den of 3 kids and us Dads for the Weekend. :hat: Shooting BB guns, archery, horse back riding, swimming, tent sleeping and the such.










Here are some of us Dads from Pack 363 working on the PineWood Derby Parade Float. It was raining half of the time but, we just stood in the rain and kept working on the float...yeah we're tuff. 

We have until July 21rst to get this done. I painted one side of it white so far.




























This is our Mr. Bill of Scouting. Bill is the Carpenter that made this PineWood Derby outer body happen. We just Heeeeelped (like that girl with Shake -n- Bake does)



















Cub master Bob (in the white shirt) and I(in the Tye dye shirt with the bald spot) are camping with our "BEARS" this weekend but these guys and our other Assistant Cub Master Rob will be hard at it at Bobs house.

The front end is getting 1/4" sheeting with 2 x 4s for a front end. 

Our idea here was to keep all the trailer space for the kids. Ginger is making a rear bumper sticker that says "Do Your Best"

We will have our USA & Pack 363 Flags mouted towards the front of the float.

I made the metal pipes at work. They are going to be hooked up to a Furnace blower with 6" flex pipe and have Red, Orange and Yellow Crepe paper that will be blowing up as flames....Yeah they are going to see us coming!

We have a generator that will power the blower and Stereo...Low rider, Car Wash etc...for music

We are also going to have lots of 5 gallon buckets and water canons to spray the crowd. This parade will last about 30 min. or so.

Bob...Pack 363 Parade Float Coordinator...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

The float is looking great so far, Bob!

Your description was right on target...well...I had no idea it was going to be so HUGE!
Its Awesome! Please post more pics when it is complete! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Legend Racer looks Great & so do your pipes on the float which is really taking shape. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great, Bob... the builder...zilla.. Can he fix it??? :lol: 

Awesome idea for a float, and seeing the build makes it even cooler!!! I see a lot of potential there for a memorable parade for all the kids who get to ride on it..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The only real caveat will be how to top it next year????


----------



## jobobvideo

cool builds bob looks like fun...was thinking about the crete paper flames...you might want to use some light weight cloth cause the paper might tear apart before you reach the end of the parade route...I remember seeing something like it in Lowe's or a pellet stove store. check this out...they used colored cellophane..http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mes&start=42&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1...another one http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...fake+flames&hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1...not what your doing but pretty cool (i may have to do one of these for halloween)http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...+make+fake+flames&hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&itbs=1


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Bob, now this one is something I can really get into :thumbsup:









PS- I actually have the original pair of Brooks & Dunn 1/43 scale Diecast Legends cars, that I believe your body was molded from originally.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


That's smooth Bob...Pack 363 Parade Float Coordinator...zilla!!! Great choice of color and separation...you know's I like that red tone. What!!!, no monsters or Clix... RM
P.S. That's gonna be one cool float...Scouting is fun, and a lot of work!!! Do your best...


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on doing....and doing....and etc, etc, etc....all the time....more doing. lol*

Well Camp Eagle was fun Friday Night (It rained but, our tent kept Fletcher and I dry at our campsite), Saturday and Sunday! I didn't throw-up...hahahaha

Fletcher and the other Cub Scouts in our Den got to Fish, BB shoot, Archery, Astronomy (we actually saw the International space station go by for a few minutes Saturday night), Hike, Hike, Hike all day long (never would have been able to do this as a smoker...thank God I quite over a year ago), ate, went Swimming several times, Leather crafting, campfires and we even did a skit that was real funny....Good times and good memories!!! Gotta love it. 




























On Sunday some of the Fathers worked on the Pinewood Derby Parade float for Gretna Days on July 21rst.
We were still at Camp Sunday and got home just as they were wrapping it up....I did hold a couple of boards while one of the Fathers screwed the last of it together. Then home to relax...and collapse.

You are all welcome to come. It will be the Hottest day of the year and we will be shooting water from the float into the crowd to help cool them off.





































Going to go into the cave now and get some decal work on that Legend car done...I know, I know it should be done by now.....dang stuff happens all the time. 

Have recovered from the Camping very well so, hopefully some slot building fun will get done now.

Bob...Fletcher refilled my decal water bowl for me tonight...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*What's up Doc?*

Everyone was very excited to see the New Docsho Legend car get it's final tune up after the clear coat had time to dry...Ready To Race Now!! 

Vrooooooooooooooooooom baby!!



















We had this VW bug just sitting around in the back rusting away!

Some guy named Honda had taken the bumpers but, the girls found some Spears for the guys to put up front and in the rear also.  :freak:



















Clubs, Guns and Knives...Check, Check, Check...let's roll. 

Rust by Rust-oleum brown textured Rattle Can paint, dry brushed with 2 other browns and black.

This Rust-oleum Phssssssssssssssht-ing sure is a lot faster way to rust cars now & it dries real fast too.

Bob...Joez got me thinking of bugs again...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Everyone was very excited to see the New Docsho Legend car get it's final tune up after the clear coat had time to dry...Ready To Race Now!!
> 
> Vrooooooooooooooooooom baby!!
> 
> We had this VW bug just sitting around in the back rusting away!
> 
> Some guy named Honda had taken the bumpers but, the girls found some Spears for the guys to put up front and in the rear also.  :freak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clubs, Guns and Knives...Check, Check, Check...let's roll.
> 
> Rust by Rust-oleum brown textured Rattle Can paint, dry brushed with 2 other browns and black.
> 
> This Rust-oleum Phssssssssssssssht-ing sure is a lot faster way to rust cars now & it dries real fast too.
> 
> Bob...Joez got me thinking of bugs again...zilla


"Herman da' German...&...Helga Da' Horrible.." Bob ????????:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I thought that was Brittany Spears for a second there.. I had to read that line again!! :lol: That Legend car is a perfect Zilla creation... It's exactly as I envisioned you envisioning it!! :tongue: Both look great Bob...Rusty Jonesin'...Zilla


----------



## XracerHO

The Guns & Clubs VW might hurt putting it back in the slot! Nice finish to the Legend car & rusty built bug. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

*belly laugh !!*

hot damn zilla the passengers always crack me up! cant even imagine getting into to an argument with the dude in the back seat!! if that bug had the sliding canvas roof atleast pickle head could fit in there. that dude is my favorite passenger! dont mess with the pickle head. bug looks great von zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Make sure you take all the mental notes on the Pinewood Derby Float, cuz I am expecting to see an ho conversion. (unless you already started it) lol


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> hot damn zilla the passengers always crack me up! cant even imagine getting into to an argument with the dude in the back seat!! if that bug had the sliding canvas roof atleast pickle head could fit in there. that dude is my favorite passenger! dont mess with the pickle head. bug looks great von zilla


Picklehead & sliding canvas roof...Hmmmmmmmm I have one more Pickle head guy left.

Great idea joegri & glad I could make you :lol: laugh for a bit. 

sethndaddy,

A ho conversion didn't even pop into my mind as I was thinking of a Pinewood Derby car to be made just like this. 

Thanks for the idea, as that would be a neat slot car for our Bear Scout son Fletcher to race on our layout downstairs. :thumbsup:

Time to get building...see ya later with some more fun slots coming soon.

You guys always crack me up when I come here to read your comments. 

Bob...time to build...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

That Legends sedan is one of a kind Zilla.

Great vision!


----------



## FastZ28

Very nice Bob, I really like that color combo too. Keep up the good work


----------



## slotto

Awwww man, that Beetle is Bad A__!


----------



## bobhch

Happy 4th of July Everyone!

The President of the United States of America stopped by the shop because, he heard we had some Big Fireworks....BOOM!

The Fire Chief and a Pumper truck were standing by just in case. 

I put Ghost Rider in the fire truck but, I'm going to put a Homie Head in his place instead. It just doesn't look right with that tiny head and the large opening of the C-Cab.





































Green Card?? I was born in East L.A. 

I was over at RLs place up North and realized that He was Full out celebrating Canada Day a few days ago and now it was time for me to celebrate also. :roll: 

Bob...Red, White and Blue forever...zilla


----------



## bobhch

I peeled the top off of this Fire Truck and plucked out Ghost Rider...



















Remember the K-9 Sand Van...Yep Donut Face is back. lol










The rear rims are TYCO. I just used the next size up drill bit to make these fit. 
You can always make TYCO rims fit an AFX / Aurora but, you can't make AFX rims fit TYCO. Well now you can thanks to RRR (Road Racing Replicas).

Next...

Bob...Time to eat Hooters leftovers from Yesterday  ...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some good stuff Bob...I pledge allegiance to the flag...zilla!!! Glad to see ya celebrating the 4th with some cool builds... Going to check out some fireworks displays tonight...Ka-Boom...RM


----------



## alpink

Hey Obomber looks real enough. nice stuff there.
" Jose can U C ...?"


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Sand Vans & rims. Have a Safe & Happy 4th of July!! Don't burn your fingers tonight.  ..RL


----------



## slotto

bobhch said:


> Green Card?? I was born in East L.A.


Cheech in the pasenger seat. Man that is so cool.
Nice job there _Homey_


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, what an awesome pair!!! Glad to see Donut Face is still employed!!! Top shelf stuff you did there Bob...stars and bars...zilla!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear rims are TYCO. I just used the next size up drill bit to make these fit . . .


Sweet trick, diggin the gold accents :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

These are just awesome, Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*...just another day out at Las Zillas.*



joez870 said:


> These are just awesome, Bob! :thumbsup:


As usual, the level of detail and well thought out use of color is fantastic. We've come to expect no less from Bob...Second To None...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> As usual, the level of detail and well thought out use of color is fantastic. We've come to expect no less from Bob...Second To None...Zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks everyone...these were fun to make!

I should have painted the tanks on the RWB Sand Van with flat red paint.:freak:
This way I could have done a much nicer detail job with the white on the side straps. 

Also painting with Flat paints helps things move along faster as they dry quick. 

I usually brush detail stuff in flat colors because it dries tight and leaves the detail showing. This allows you to be able to load your brush lightly with paint and catch the edges of fine detail, like these tank straps.

In the end all my cars get dipped in a Future Floor Covering clear coat. This will gloss up any flat paint in the end for a real nice look. 

Look for a bunch more customs here on the Bobzilla workshop soon.
Had this whole week off from work!! 
Have been Airbrushing bodies to set things up for lots of fun in the near future.

Bob...I'm my own worst critic...zilla


----------



## 22tall

bobhch said:


> I'm my own worst critic...zilla


Should't this say "I am my only critic"? Your stuff always cracks me up. Inventive and well done.


----------



## bobhch

Colonel Klink fears getting sent tho the Russian Front by General Burkhalter when he shows up at Stalag 17 for a surprise visit.

Klink is one of the oldest Colonels from his graduating class. 
If he doesn't get promoted soon he has been told he will be sent to the Russian Front....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Well this is just a plot of General Burkhalter to get Klink to marry his Sister Gertrude AKA: Frau Linkmeyer. 

Colonel Klink doesn't find Frau Linkmeyer attractive AT ALL!! :freak:

Hogan tells Frau Linkmeyer that Klink plans to transfer to the Russian Front & she said she didn't want to become a Widower once again.

To make the story convincing Hogan & his men took Colonel Klinks Staff Car out and shot it up a little bit.

Then had Klink pull up to Frau Linkmeyer in the car and tell her he took the job. :lol:

Now it's time to start filling up all these holes back at the shop.























































This Legend car build came to my mind right away after seeing this body.

It was a real BLAST to put down each and every bullet decal.

Bob...I know nothing, nooooooooothing...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hogans Heroes was one of my favorite shows growing up!! That Legends car kicks @$$!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hogans Heroes was one of my favorite shows growing up!! That Legends car kicks @$$!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


got 2 keep "Sgt. Schultz" from driving it.....LOL!!!!

man that is SO KOOL!!! :thumbsup:

waiting in awe 4 more "Custom Slot Car-Sensei Zilla's" projects :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

*Frightfully Sorry Old Man*

For so many Holes, Hogan told me to shot at the car & shouted fire!! Sorry, the gun has a hair trigger!!    










Which pretty girl in the garage is Gertrude?​
Great looking Klink Legend car, Bob .. bullet hole .. Zilla :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Gertrude isn't in the shop...she is back home babysitting her cat in a dark dingy hut*

RL,

I knew you would like this one.  We are kinda like Spy vs. Spy in a way.
Which one are you? The White or Black pointed nose Dude?

Shoot and Fire...rat,tat,tat,tat....You did a good job keeping Klink right where we wanted him. :thumbsup:

I'm just glad you called me Bob...bullet hole...zilla instead of Bob...old man...zilla

Bob...wait you did start off with calling me old man (guilty as charged) :lol: ...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*What's for dinner? Meatloaf again...*

This is one of Neals castings that I painted up in Boyds Teal paint Monday.

This baked dry in our garage until Friday and then got detail painted Yesterday.

It still needs a clear coat but, not sure if it is done yet. 

There are some old School style decals that are on the way here that may or may not go on this? Will just have to wait and see. 

Not going to add people to this one as I want it to have that Neal look and not so much a Bobzilla look to it.





































Had Meatloaf Bat out of Hell cranked up downstairs as I was doing the wood and chrome detail to this. 

This was fun to do as Neal sure could mix things up. 

This has a divorced front axle, the bumpers are from AWs' Back to the Future black Ford body and the casting was made by Neal AKA: 1scalevolvo.

Can someone tell me what year and make of car this front end is Please?

Bob...R.I.P. Neal...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice tribute build Bob. 

Classy color choice. I'm sure Neal loves it.


----------



## JordanZ870

That would be a Lincoln front end, Bob.

from this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-CLAS...110902330542?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19d24b44ae

Super sweet job on the Woody.
I know Neal is a grinnin' over this one!
You done him proud! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, you beat me to the other one too, Bob...I'm faster than you...zilla!! Not sure the year that Lincoln is, but it was a standard T jet issue back in the day. I believe the spare tire / bumper he supplied was from the same car. The two I started got delayed a bit. Mine came from the end of the mold and had all kinds of stuff to grind out. I deleted the divorced axle too. Having been divorced, I just couldn't do it to the poor axle!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Woodie plus giving it a low stance! :thumbsup:
"Frightfully Sorry Old Man" is an attempt at humour, British comedians use it to mean the opposite while politely denying what they are doing. Since a British soldier was behind the machine gun, I used the phrase which failed proving that I am terrible at making jokes. By the way, you must be Bob ..Young Buck.. Zilla if you cranked up Meatloaf's Bat out of Hell. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*I would like to adress the man from Ontario on his British humor...Order in the Court*



XracerHO said:


> Great work on the Woodie plus giving it a low stance! :thumbsup:
> "Frightfully Sorry Old Man" is an attempt at humour, British comedians use it to mean the opposite while politely denying what they are doing. Since a British soldier was behind the machine gun, I used the phrase which failed proving that I am terrible at making jokes. By the way, you must be Bob ..Young Buck.. Zilla if you cranked up Meatloaf's Bat out of Hell. ..RL


RL,

I think your joke was "Frightfully funny old man". British definitely have a different type of humor than us Americans. 

Different can be good as THE Monty Python stuff cracks me up. :lol:

I love to watch them Brits when they are doing there government court style.
They do a nice job of politely jabbing each other almost into a brawl.

If the man from Ales would honor us with his knowledge of this situation that would be great. 
If he knew ANYTHING that would be even better. 

I'm just 47 years young...well I did survive Cub Scout Camp a couple of weeks ago. 

Hey guys thanks for the heads up on the Lincoln info!

Did you guys see the last picture of the bottom of the Lincoln Joez linked?

That is kinda neat in a weird way...never seen one so corroded before.

Bob...Young Buck...zilla


----------



## alpink

looks somewhat like the Aurora Lincoln that is popular?
nice job on the wood

oops looks like I missed a page, oh well


----------



## JordanZ870

Corroded, Bob?

Nah, us tinners would call that a beautiful Patina!


----------



## tjd241

*Agreed 100%.....*



Bill Hall said:


> Nice tribute build Bob. Classy color choice. I'm sure Neal loves it.


Very nice indeed.... and I bet he does. Despite my penchant for old s'cool decals Bob... my .02 is to let this roll like it is. Ya can't make better what's already perfect. You done Neal proud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


I vote leave her as she is...nice tribute just this way...RM


----------



## Seventy7

XracerHO said:


> For so many Holes, Hogan told me to shot at the car & shouted fire!! Sorry, the gun has a hair trigger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which pretty girl in the garage is Gertrude?​
> Great looking Klink Legend car, Bob .. bullet hole .. Zilla :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


Whoa! This just stopped me in my tracks--for the most part I'm a muscle car/tractor trailor guy but this is _insane_!!! 

How did you do it?!?


----------



## docsho

Bob you have a PM. 
The cars look great, and thanks for all the great pics


----------



## slotto

Nice take on the Woody Bob. Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*When I paint bodies....I paint lots of bodies....LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS...*



docsho said:


> Bob you have a PM.
> The cars look great, and thanks for all the great pics


docsho,

Have lots of your Sedan TYCO Legend bodies to do up still and they are going to be fun to paint and decal!!

Here is the only Coupe I have of yours right now. Will be looking you up in the near future to put in a order for a few of these Sweet bodies. 



















I took the front bumper bar off and gave this the Red Baron detail look.

On this one I went with the less is more look. I think it came out great but, don't all Red cars come out that way? LOL

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Well since we are diving into TYCO land let me post up my JL VW TYCO powered surf van here too.




























I removed the front lower spoiler, added new front end axle holes, Added Road Racing Replicas slotted rims, Double side taped the body on and Needle Nosed the pickup shoes to make this thing a ROCKET!! Wooooooooooooooooooosh!!

NOTE: On my TYCO $3.00 Mattel Chassis the rims spin on the perforated axles. Have replaced all of the axles and rims with older non perforated ones....Much beter!! 

Did I mention having the week of the 4th off? This is what happens when a slot nut gets rid of his family and builds...Yeah Baby!

It has been HOT here in Nebraska so, No painting is going on right now. 
When it cools off and I get a break from Scouting I have some resin BAD DAWG Trick Trucks and VW TYCO PRO bodies to paint up for Joez and Me. 

Bob...always keep lots of pre-painted bodies on hand...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That conversion turned out super! Love the RRR wheel treatment on TYCO chassis :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*VWs....Yes!!*

Making more room on the workbench...



















Hey CJ...sit back down as this Green Bug is just a clone of the one I made you with a few twisting changes to keep yours a one off build up.

This green paint just keeps falling into my airbrush so, don't blame me. lol





































The rims on the Blue VW Baja are chromed RRR rims and the light gray ones were from HO MODELS but, I don't think he makes these in colors anymore. 
If he does will someone please let me know as I'm almost out.

Bob...just got more decals so, stand back...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I like the GREEN BEAN, cuz it LOOKS like a Race Car :thumbsup:

~Ralph...<who ONLY has EYEs for RaceCars>...da Turd


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> That conversion turned out super! Love the RRR wheel treatment on TYCO chassis :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah... I'm so going to paint up some of these bodies and make a fleet of them like you have been doing with your Road Runners. 

As always if anyone wants to do this chassis/body conversion for themselves feel free to go ahead.

This thing also has some real low front tires but, they still roll on the track to keep it from beeing a plow.

Bob...VWs are fun...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice bunch Bob!!! Good to see stuff coming off your bench!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Red Baron, Tyco conversion van & Great bunch of VW's!! All the paint & detailing look super. Glad you had time to build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

Love the Bug and Ghia! The wheels on that Ghia really set her off.


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
Great to see you are still cranking 'em out! Still amazed at all of those damn Sand Vans you keep customizing. Did you get all of the ones AW produced?  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL

Digging all three of the vee dubs. Got me thinking that I have a couple of them unmolested down in the cave...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey Bob...Mr. Earl Shieb...zilla, I see ya running em through the paint booth again!!! Glad to have ya back buddy...Looking good...RM


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> On Sunday some of the Fathers worked on the Pinewood Derby Parade float for Gretna Days on July 21rst.
> We were still at Camp Sunday and got home just as they were wrapping it up....I did hold a couple of boards while one of the Fathers screwed the last of it together. Then home to relax...and collapse.
> 
> You are all welcome to come. It will be the Hottest day of the year and we will be shooting water from the float into the crowd to help cool them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to go into the cave now and get some decal work on that Legend car done...I know, I know it should be done by now.....dang stuff happens all the time.
> 
> Have recovered from the Camping very well so, hopefully some slot building fun will get done now.
> 
> Bob...Fletcher refilled my decal water bowl for me tonight...zilla


The Gretna Days Parade was a BLAST!!!

The week before the parade last weekend I layed down some orange flames...alot of orange flames...and then everyone followed with red and yellow paint.

It was lots of fun to get to see the Scouts and some Sisters as well, painting and the parents all working together to finish up the float.

We had a Custom Made CD with car songs that one of the Moms made playing on a stereo powered by a gas generator, blowers blowing Creep paper streamers out the rear side exhaust pipes. smoke machines billowing smoke out of holes behind the rear tires for that burnout effect, I was spinning one of the rear tires and 3 others kept their tires spinning durring the parade also, kids spraying COLD water from lots and lots of 5 gallon buckets, kids with checkered flags, kids steering 4 different steering wheels we had hooked up in the middle of this 24 foot long float...oh and last years 2nd place trophy was mounted on the front as a hood ornament.

We don't know what place we took this year yet? We hope it will be 1rst place. 










Under this picture it says: Cub Scouts and Boys Scouts from Gretna spray down the spectators of the Gretna Days Parade Saturday morning on Angus road.

We are Cub Scouts Pack 363 and Boy Scout Troop 363 had nothing to do with this float...it was all us baby!! Boy did we have some fun. 

I made myself a target for the water cannons once and a while just to cool off. 

Bob...this is the biggest car I ever helped build...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That has to be one of the if not the biggest pinewood derby car ever!! Nice flame work Bob!! Glad everyone had a blast!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That's really cool -- I'd have no idea where to start BZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Great advertizing for your Scouts. Kernel Zilla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Awesome work Bob, I would contact Guiness to see if they would enter it as the worlds largest pinewood derby car. probably would unless someone else did what you did and called already.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Awesome work Bob, I would contact Guiness to see if they would enter it as the worlds largest pinewood derby car. probably would unless someone else did what you did and called already.


Ed,

I like your idea of the World Guinness Book of records for largest Pinewood Derby car. :thumbsup:

Back just a bit before Fletcher and I were in Pack 363 they held a Guinness Record for the most Rockets Launched at one time.

They built and launched model rockets and fired them off of a Semi Flat Bed trailer. 
I just got done taking a bunch of the large Marine batteries out of our Scout storage shed they used for the launch (along with a bunch of wires mounted to a board) to get them recycled.

Then someone went out and broke the rocket launch record...dang. 

Bob...fire...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Mullet Beer Race Team is tearing up the dirt....*

Mullet Beer Race Team is coming to a track in your town soon...




























Joez I couldn't build these again until you returned. 

Bob...have a shaved head...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

What a slick Dirter, Bob!
The details and wheels really make it POP!

You honor me, my friend. We at Mullet would be
happy to sponsor ANYTHING
that you build, even if we have to share panels 
with SPAM, :lol:

That sure is pretty!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmm.. Mullet Beer, Hot Dogs _and Spam?? Party at Joez's house!!! BYOM (bring your own muckstard!) :tongue:

Looks great Bob...it isn't easy being green...zilla :thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## Super Coupe

The Mullet mobile looks great! Nice work Mr.Zilla.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hot Diggitty Dog!!! RM


----------



## plymouth71

I love it Bob! Pardon my ignorance, but where did you get the Chrome Turbines?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Bob, she's clean and Green :thumbsup: Very sweet build.... thanks for sharing it with us. Now go get down and Dirty with her


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice color, love the vintage hot dog tattoo to go along with the custom Mullet stuff.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...have a shaved head...zilla


Now THIS is cool detailing . . . unpainted black rubber nose, air cleaner detailed out, mesh window net, and big meats out back to hook that 429ci big block up to the track :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This is right up my alley - the guys in the shop are asking questions and want to know where this bod came from. 

_1976...I'll have the SPAM burger and Mullet Beer please...Cordoba :tongue:_


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> I love it Bob! Pardon my ignorance, but where did you get the Chrome Turbines?


Road Racing Replicas has these rims in chrome or painted silver for AFX or TYCO.

They have these bodies also. I believe these bodies were casted by HO MODELS previously. That is were mine came from a long, long, long time ago.

Click on this link and then click on NEW ITEMS to see the rims.

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/

These bodies have post for T-JETs & they also have side mounts for AFX Magnatraction & Non-Magnatraction chassis as well. 

This was a fun dirt racer to build. I have 2 more bodies like this left for a rainy day.

Bob...the net is nylon drywall tape from Lowe's that got Super Glued in place...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bob,
nice one! i'm sure Joez is drooling.  Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Nice dirt racer sponsored by your favourite Beer. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Woooo, wooooo, woooooo....*

My long time white 917 body w/green stripe AFX body on a TOMY chassis runner finally cracked up bad. 

That's O.K. because, a line of 917s were waiting in the wing...Meet my NEW #2 Porsche car. 

Hilltop gave me Jasper Powered on the brain with his Shadow way...way...way back when. 
Then I built a Jasper Powered Porsche 917 that Ed ended up with.
It's my turn to have a 917 Jasper Powered car to run the wheels off on our track. 

Oooooooooooh this is my new runner 4 sure. It's smoooooooth and handles great!!

This picture shows the early blue cover up...










Well I wanted RRR new chrome rims to go with this so, the TOMY chassis is going to have to catch the next 917 body.



















The Playing Mantis guys in CHINA did a smash up job building this Chassis back in 2003. It runs very smooth and is a blast to drive!! (guess I got lucky this time). 

Wanted to see how hard it would be to throw a bunch of RF decals on a body and have it look like it has no purpose in life. Success...YES I DID IT!! 



















This VW build does have me thinking about using more white in my builds. 
Masking off so white is part of the color. 
Like the DOCSHO Legend racer...can't wait to find some time to do more of them up!!

I have been doing alot of Cub Scout stuff lately and it is alot of fun! 
BUT....am running out of painted bodies now. 
Never thought I'd see the day this would happen to me. :freak:

Well after talking to Larry Lype in Chat last night (he was on his laptop in the Hospital) it made me think. 
Larry was very Positive even though he was laying in a bed and getting fixed up and checked out.
He said he just wanted to go home and work on little cars...I hear yah Larry!!

So, if life keeps you from having all the time you would like to do all the things you would rather be doing. 
Think of Larry and others that are sick or Hospitalized....they can wait and so can we. 
 This smile is what we all need to keep wearing...the Scouts taught me this. 
It's much easier for EVERYONE to SMILE, grin and bear it than to be Mr. Grumpy pants. LOL

Bob...Get Well soon Larry & go build a car now...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Couple things...*



bobhch said:


> Get Well soon & go build a car now


Firstly, Larry ! ! .... Do what they tell ya to do... so you can get the hell outta there. Then you can follow *Bob...says to build a car...Zilla's* advice.

Bob... Diggin the new 917. Great job :thumbsup::thumbsup:... You even tightened up the whole package with the AFX decals... nice touch. Fink-Bug is cool too. 

Lastly, Backing up a few posts... JoeZ I gotta draw the line at sharing a panel with SPAM... I went camping one time, woke up in the morning, and watched a guy open a can of it, stuck his fork into it, pulled it out whole, still dripping with it's "gelatin"... and ate it cold just like that. It was like a meatsicle. .... ruined me for life. :drunk:


----------



## joegri

lovin the fink bug ! and the rims on the new 917. great builds both. as for mr lype i hope he listens to the doc and takes it easy! thanx for that update. i guess i could learn something from the scouts especialy the smiley part!


----------



## slotto

Great V-Dub! Love the pipes:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Thanks guys they are fun to drive!

I forgot to add this about the 917...the red canopy was painted with Testors Flat Red paint.

This lets you get a smooth coat on and it covers the blue well. 
The stripes are the type you get in the hobby store in the clear tube for RC Planes. They are extremely thin and come on a strip in about 6 different sizes.

Will have to get a good picture of the AFX decals Nuther Dave. 
John gave them to me a long time ago. I believe they are the decals made for the AFX Datsun pickup.

Later, Bob


----------



## bobhch

Any flat paint you use will gloss up after a Future Floor covering clear coat dip. 

Bob...need to start painting up more bodies soon...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great detailing on the 917 & VW! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


That's some good looking color coordinating Bob...I need to call the Jasper folks again myself...zilla!!! The chrome wheel setup sure adds to the beauty... Cool RF work on the VW also...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Fink's Speed Shop VeeWee kicks some serious rump roast Bob...I can paint in white too...zilla, and that 917 is awesome too!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

So glad you can find the time from your busy schedule to do up a couple cars!! Now get painting!!! :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870

Bob, your cars are always crisp and clean...well...
except when they have monsters with chainsaws hanging out of them....
but you know what I mean. Another beautiful pair from the 'ZillaMonster! :thumbsup:

Speaking of Jasper powered....when ya gonna make Jerry send the Lola onward?
(He still has it, yeah?)


----------



## bobhch

*Jerry you have mail...*



joez870 said:


> Bob, your cars are always crisp and clean...well...
> except when they have monsters with chainsaws hanging out of them....
> but you know what I mean. Another beautiful pair from the 'ZillaMonster! :thumbsup:
> 
> Speaking of Jasper powered....when ya gonna make Jerry send the Lola onward?
> (He still has it, yeah?)


Maybe we should all send Jerry a written request...lol 

Hope your P.M. box is EMPTY Jerry :freak:

Just Cut and paste this below...

Jerry, 

Hey can you please send the Traveling Lola on it's way?  

I believe Rich wants it next. :thumbsup:

Thank You,
Put your name HERE :wave:

Bob...missing Lola...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


>


OK the 917 is drop-dead gorgeous but I have to admit I laughed out loud when I saw the giganto-saurus exhaust tips on this V-dub. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

another classic from the creative mind of Bob-zilla!


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> Was thinking of this build today and something just hit me right in the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an Idea. :devil:
> 
> A take off of this "Wack a Mole" build.
> 
> Now a "Wacked A Mole" version of this needs to get made....Yeah!
> 
> It is going to need some Bill Hall inspired GOOP formed in a messy red sort of fashion, if you get my drift.
> 
> Bob...what would it look like if this guy HIT the mole...zilla


Just BUMPING this up to the front so I don't forget to do this.


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> Have been busy with stuff lately and just got the Keg tapped tonight.
> 
> Will set everything permanently in place and Future it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking off putting a NOS tank on the front seat...that is if I have a NOS decal. Have to go see if I have one? Would hook up a blue hose to a blue tank for this and just run it into the rear of the wall behind the seat. Vroooooooooooom, Vrooooooom, Sreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The colored hose is Thermostat wire I picked up from work and the red CO2 tank was chiseled off a plastic parts tree from the game "Mouse Trap". Drilled the holes with my hand Mandrel and bent up the wires with Mr. Leatherman.
> 
> The pull back JL motors have some nifty metal in the motor that would work great for tie down straps...Joez it aint done yet so, just hold on to your panties a little bit longer.
> 
> Bob...you can't rush a race car build...zilla


Need to BUMP this up for my Fan Van Mullet Version visual also...


----------



## slotto

So Coool!


----------



## plymouth71

Another outta da park homerun by Bob...The Mushroom...Zilla


----------



## roadrner

Always a great builder of Twilight Zone customs! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Can you see the flames shooting out the exhaust...*

Thanks rr, plymouth71,slotto for the comments. I like the Wack A Mole and Mullet Beer Sand Van builds also.

So I bumped them back up to get a look at the pics while I am working on Part II of the Mullet Beer Race Buggy with Hank the Tank and Part III of the Wack A Mole build ups but, bloody this time...












































Built this Black Hot Rod for Fletcher and I to drive the wheels off along with that 917 I did a bit ago. 

This was a flat black version but after setting the decals a dip in Future Glossed the black right up.

Ther clear red windows were put in with Goop and liquid cement after the Future Dip dried this morning. 

Using a medium red Sharpie Permanent marker on the inside of the windows sure makes for a neat finshed look.
Just make sure you keep going over the windows all at once untill you get any streaks out for a nice finished look.

Bob...was black before black was cool...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

How are you going to go and give Fletcher
such a wicked looking car, Bob?
You will give the poor boy some nightmares.
I think ya just better send it to me to be safe, right? :thumbsup:

Very nice decals on the Hotpepper. can you tell us about them?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm don't know about ya Bob...and the green guacamole your building...zilla , but I'm sure about that black hot rod...:thumbsup::thumbsup: The red tint sets it off, compliments the red in the flames...If I may suggest, find one of the those the new AW Scooby Doooo's and snatch the chrome wheels off of it, oh yea...RM


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> How are you going to go and give Fletcher
> such a wicked looking car, Bob?
> You will give the poor boy some nightmares.
> I think ya just better send it to me to be safe, right? :thumbsup:
> 
> Very nice decals on the Hotpepper. can you tell us about them?


Here is the link to the flame decals & seller I got them from Bud...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380447929629

Microscale decals ROCK!! This seller has almost every sheet of decals they make. Mostly I use there colored and Gold style letter decals. 

Stumbled onto these flames and stripes while searching for colored letter decal sheets. Who knows some of these may even make it onto some Semi Truck build ups? Or Dumptrucks? Trucks...Yeah!!

The 351 & Ford decals in yellow/red/white are from RRR decal sheet with the Lightning Bolts on them. 

The FORD rear plate decal is from Rob of Radical Decals. RIP Rob.

Phil from RRR said he may end up bringing back some ho license plate decals back soon...might...not will for sure.

Bob...Joez now you can make your own (race on)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm don't know about ya Bob...and the green guacamole your building...zilla , but I'm sure about that black hot rod...:thumbsup::thumbsup: The red tint sets it off, compliments the red in the flames...If I may suggest, find one of the those the new AW Scooby Doooo's and snatch the chrome wheels off of it, oh yea...RM


As we speak there are some chrome rims in the mail that are going to get snatched off some 4 gear chassis in my buds order.

Lucky for me I have a stockpile of NOS AFX original front and rears (and front axles) from the old days when you could win Pay Bay NOS lots cheap.

Bob...I love GWACK...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice to see you hard at it Bob. Always inspired by your work. That black chili is sinister!


----------



## bobhch

*Last week for Popcorn.....Pop, Pop, Pop....Mr. Popcorn Kernel needs a break*

These flame decals are right out of my Dads 50s & 60s 1/24th scale spare decal box. Thanks Dad!! :thumbsup:














































Put a Fun to Run red Rat Rod together to race along with Fletcher when were not Scouting, watching Football, tossing the football in the back yard or planning for his Halloween Costume Birthday Party this Friday...Oh Yeah! :hat:

We are going all out for this party. The Frozen life size ORANGE brain is in the freezer right now with Gummy Worms setting up. 

Friday the brain will be floating in a Punch Bowl with Orange Sherbert ice cream foaming in the fruit punch around it....Buhahahahahaa 

Have the Skeleton up on the basement door for Put the Smiley face on the Skeleton game, Bobbing for Apples, and Bree came up with team Wrap a Mummy using toilet paper...hahahaahhahaahaha that's our girl!! 

Ed feel free to use any of these ideas for your party. Even the front porch is Spider Webbed and Gouled out in full force this year to great the Kids as they come to the party...Enter at your own risk. 

Fletcher & I picked out a bunch of Halloween type parting gifts wich include but, not limited to Eye balls, Bats, fang wistles, pop ups, stretchy skeletons and more! Feel like a kid again at 48.

You gotta love it when you can pull a 50 year old decal off a sheet &
use Micro Sol setting solution on it to suck it down.

Not bad at all...

Bob...will have more slot car time soon...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Got Waste?*

Using some Bill Hall red Goop as Toxic Waste here.

Goop will get painted Sub Lime Mopar Hemi Green when it is done drying.
Just walking away right now. It will be fun to Toxic-ize this Beast of a Chaos Transport Buggy...Yeah Baby!





































We may loose a little on the way with that slow leaking drippage in the rear but, we will safely burry the rest for your protection. 

Sometimes I just get bored making the Same O Same O kinda car & 
that makes this happen.

Even though Neal (Scale Volvo) is gone his spirit still stays with me on builds like this one. 
Neal could scrap with the best of them!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Ooooops I did it again...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Rod & Waste Buggy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

Amazing attention to detail, the whole barrel/chain/shovel thing looks great. Nice and dirtified too. 

Top notch work again ZobBilla.


----------



## Bill Hall

"Even though Neal (Scale Volvo) is gone his spirit still stays with me on builds like this one. Neal could scrap with the best of them!!"

Tru dat Zilla!

Another classic. How about a jamboree of goulish builds for a Halloween expose'.


----------



## SplitPoster

Geeez these are good. Don't know where your mind is at when you come up with the concepts.... Maybe quitting smoking radicalized some brain cells.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool hot rods Bob...I'm not so sure about the Slimester, lol!!! ...zilla. I will give ya :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: for detail and thinking outside the box...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Got to see these rides over the week end what great skill Zilla has for creating another disaster on the way.

Good work Zilla-Man

Rob


----------



## kiwidave

Great looking Rat Rods Zilla. Great detail work on them all. Kinda like the toxic stuff red!!!


----------



## wickedlemon

Awesome cars.


----------



## bobhch

Popcorn selling is over and hope to find more time to make some NEW custom slot cars with parts that came from the Indiana slot car show!
What a BLAST that was...Thanks Honda bugging me until I finally broke down and went. :thumbsup:





































Picked up lots of neat bodies at the slot show so, time to dig in and build.

Bob...Got Slots...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Zilla your really into Toxic Waste - buggies look Great & thought of Modern Problems with Chevy Chase following them. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Aaahahaha - cool!! :tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope you get at least a few good painting days before it gets too cold to psssssssssht!!

Love the toxically challenged buggys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Tomorrow is Pine Wood Derby car build day for Fletcher (a Bear now Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr) and I but, today is work on Fun Yellow Racer Day  (casted by Greg Gipe) to be followed by a green and gold version also.

Earlier this summer some Aurora 4 dot rims got stripped and airbrushed white just for projects like this. 

While in Indiana some Headers by Parts Pig were purchased for this project...Thanks for making COOL resin parts Pig!!




























Now it's time for detail paint & decals. This is my favorite part...Yeah Baby!!

Bob...I've got water and know how to use it...zilla


----------



## TGM2054

Thats just a neat looking car!!!! I wouldn't mind getting some of those. I can't wait to see what you do to them.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TGM2054 said:


> Thats just a neat looking car!!!! I wouldn't mind getting some of those. I can't wait to see what you do to them.


And it's yellow!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Here is another project that has been in the works for a bit.
It came from one of those cheesy sets you find around Christmas. 
Found several last year along with a Cool Military canvas covered truck too.
Will show that truck on another episode of the Bobzilla Workshop Show.

This is going to get painted White with Red AMBULANCE decals on the side and some red crosses with red rims like these.





































Ed is responsible for getting me to look for Ambulances like this after seeing
his Black "Kid Killer" slot car version.

Am thinking of casting this one up...Hmmmmmmmmmm? 
It is so CORRECT in every way. Can see this done up lots of different ways.
Not quite as neat as an old Willys Panel but, close enough for my taste. 

Bob...Put a few ho miles on this earlier today...zilla


----------



## alpink

pretty cool Bob.
that would make a perfect M*A*S*H ambulance


----------



## bobhch

alpink said:


> pretty cool Bob.
> that would make a perfect M*A*S*H ambulance


Yep painted Olive Green with airbrushed camo tan & white M*A*S*H decals on it....Oh Yeah!

Don't forget a set of Ansens with custom Candy or Metalic paint for that 70s what if I could find one of these and make it a daily driver dream truck version.

Bob...Skull decal for the "A" again too...zilla


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Zilla your really into Toxic Waste - buggies look Great & thought of Modern Problems with Chevy Chase following them. ..RL


You know this is kinda funny reading your post XracerHO as earlier Fletcher ( our 9 year old son) and I watched Fletch on HBO Saturday. 

It's all about not letting Toxic Waste on to your land and stuff...hahahahhahahaaha

Bob...It's like getting hit in the head by lightning or something...zilla


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Zilla your really into Toxic Waste - buggies look Great & thought of Modern Problems with Chevy Chase following them. ..RL


You know this is kinda funny reading your post XracerHO as earlier Fletcher ( our 9 year old son) and I watched Fletch on HBO Saturday. 

It's all about not letting Toxic Waste on to your land and stuff...hahahahhahahaaha






Bob...It's like getting hit in the head by lightning or something...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Both the Yellow racer & Military truck look good & present many possible build options. Bob, like the Fletch & actually all Chevy Chase films. It's not Christmas until I watch Christmas Vacation! Happy Holidays ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good there Clark... Like'n that panel, yea that needs casting...RM


----------



## bobhch

I carefully sliced and diced this Mullet Homie up...this car has ******* written all over it now. 

Thanks Parts Pig for making these SWEET header/valve covers in resin.
Am going to need to get more of these Bad Boys!!

The next step will be to remove those HEMI spark plugs and paint the valve covers Chevy Orange. 




























A little detail painting left and then this is going to get a clear coat to seal it all up.

Bob...Fifty Four bottles of Coors Light on the shelf, Fifty Four bottles of beer...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> The next step will be to remove those HEMI spark plugs and paint the valve covers Chevy Orange.


Like the way ya think Bob...HO HO HO...zilla...RM


----------



## tazman052186

bobhch said:


> Here is another project that has been in the works for a bit.
> It came from one of those cheesy sets you find around Christmas.
> Found several last year along with a Cool Military canvas covered truck too.
> Will show that truck on another episode of the Bobzilla Workshop Show.
> 
> This is going to get painted White with Red AMBULANCE decals on the side and some red crosses with red rims like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed is responsible for getting me to look for Ambulances like this after seeing
> his Black "Kid Killer" slot car version.
> 
> Am thinking of casting this one up...Hmmmmmmmmmm?
> It is so CORRECT in every way. Can see this done up lots of different ways.
> Not quite as neat as an old Willys Panel but, close enough for my taste.
> 
> Bob...Put a few ho miles on this earlier today...zilla


Would go good with the M*A*S*H VW van that I got off of you at the midwest show.


----------



## Hittman101

Hey Zilla you going to do anything to the Tank??


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like the way ya think Bob...HO HO HO...zilla...RM












Dirtied up the pipes just a tad to show it gets run & painted the Valve covers Chevy Orange.

I feel like I'm building in Slow-Motion still but, will continue to plug along. 

We are building 3 Pinewood Derby cars (Fletcher, Bree & me) 
that need to be finished by January 11ths final check in before the race on the 12th...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...now just a clearcoat and this one is done...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks great Bob...zilllla :thumbsup:

Is that Joez drivin? :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

*Tanks alot...*



Hittman101 said:


> Hey Zilla you going to do anything to the Tank??


Nope....I like it just the way it's done up!! 

LDT (Larry) was able to stop by for a while yesterday...GOOD TIMES!! :hat: :hat:

Larry brought lots of his COOL Custom slot cars builds to show along with some fun runners to zip around the track for a while. 

Mostly we took turns showing and telling. 
I'm so glad he brought some very well executed sliced and diced slot cars as I just love that kind of STUFF!! :woohoo:

Well this primmered TYCO Semi/pickup is just one of Larry's Custom Works.
He said that he has had this done up in primmer for 15 years and left it for me to do a Vintage two tone type of paint job. 

Oh yeah I can dig that...Yeppers....Phssssssssssssssssssht-ing some stuff for Joez also once we hit a heat wave here in Nebraska.
OR my backup garage heater and hairdryer method?





































The green truck and Pickup used to show a basic start point of this custom. 
A similar Semi with sleeper was used to make this Sweet Semi Pickup truck.

Bob...the fun just keeps on coming...zilla


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks great Bob...zilllla :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that Joez drivin? :tongue:


Doba,

I knew this was coming...ahahhahahahaahahaaa :lol:

Was thinking of doing the Joez Black hair Mullet Beer deal here but, 
this kinda reminds me of Slotcarman with his hair dyed Blonde also. 

Just let this Homie keep his original hair color for a Coors Light *******
look. 
I'm sure that this guy will remind others of someone else that they know.

Bob...Hair (yah gotta have it)...zilla


----------



## LDThomas

*Had a blast...*

What a great time visiting with The Zilla! :thumbsup:

I don't think there was ever more that 3 seconds at a time with any kind of silence. When I wasn't bloviating, Bob was proudly showing off all the awesome customs he has put together and has accumulated from other storied builders here on Hobby Talk. The quality of work in all of them simply leaves me in awe.

I look forward to doing it again. Thanks, Zilla! :wave:


----------



## joegri

wow von zilla i,m diggin the mullett driver. do yer bidness up front and yer party in the rear!! dude is great.


----------



## Marty

It would be faster if the valve covers were HEMI orange.:wave:

MoPar to ya!

Marty
Marysville, OH



bobhch said:


> Dirtied up the pipes just a tad to show it gets run & painted the Valve covers Chevy Orange.
> 
> I feel like I'm building in Slow-Motion still but, will continue to plug along.
> 
> We are building 3 Pinewood Derby cars (Fletcher, Bree & me)
> that need to be finished by January 11ths final check in before the race on the 12th...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> Bob...now just a clearcoat and this one is done...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

When "we" do manage get together the time flies by so quickly.

I always enjoy the "get together" stories from our hobby!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice to hear things went well Zilla. I hope the next time I came make it up to visit. Maybe we will see Larry for the January Race at the BugEater.


Rob


----------



## ParkRNDL

Huge semi with pickup bed? Love it.

I'll just leave this here...

http://www.bigasstrux.com/



--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

1st pic...Awe cute! Like unicorn cute...then I saw
the 2nd pic. I nearly spit my coke on the screen!

That build is totally whacked, Bob! I LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Good looking Coca Cola roadster with whitewalls & cool chick Tina, Bob then you went Bear Zilla!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

LMAO the bears look so innocent on the first pic, then the Horror starts. I would think that baby would be top heavy looking at Tinas top....I mean,,,,those bears on top, lol again.
Another nice build Bob, You have to post a pic of your customs all together in a family picture.


----------



## Bill Hall

Lets not forget the REALLY nice car too!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I worry about ya Bob...who's been watching too many scarey movies...zilla, I really do... RM


----------



## honda27

*car*

should of had the bears rip her head off to lol.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Yet another ghoulish Horror slot car inspired by the "Kid Killer" Ambulance done
> up by Ed years ago when I first started hanging around Hobby Talk . . .


 
Hahaha - that's awesome! :thumbsup: That kid killer ambulance has inspired a lot of cool stuff!


----------



## bobhch

honda27 said:


> should of had the bears rip her head off to lol.


:roll:

hahahahaaha...yeah that would be good for a Coca Cola car II.

Glad you all got a giggle from this one. Horror slot cars forever!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

This car just kinda created itself from 2 bears I had on my bench and this car body was there...then the gal was at hands reach also.

Bob...I always have red paint nearby...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me thinks Tina should have stuck with Pepsi commercials! I too got suckered in with the cute fuzzy first picture!! It's insanely sick and twisted, but I love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

oh, the humanity!


----------



## WesJY

WHHHOOOAAAAA!!!! Poor woman!!! 

Wes


----------



## basement racer

This has been a public service announcement.
BR


----------



## JordanZ870

BUMP! here is your show, Bob!
Not lost at all. I found it on page 2. :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

Its Back YAY!!!


----------



## LDThomas

Whew!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

So Glad the madness is back!!!


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> So Glad the madness is back!!!


 Rich you can say that again....Wheeew. 

Just got off the phone with fordcowboy to thank him for finding and saving this thread for me. 

Something like this makes you think how important this place is to all of us.
Both on the sharing and the Checking out other peoples stuff here. :hat:

Thanks again fordcowboy for all the time and effort you put into getting my Hobbytalk life back. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

:roll: I canceled the "Have you seen my thread thread" as you can see now that is is back.:roll:

Bob...need to build something to put up here now...zilla


----------



## alpink

yeah, we want pics!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Bob, how's that build going?


----------



## bobhch

*Play Guitar...*

The other night Fletcher and I rushed home from his second Guitar lesson and he started practicing before bed!!

When his instructor started teaching him more cords this time he got all excited and said (in a very cute high pitched voice) OH BOY!! :woohoo:

This is what Fletcher wanted for Christmas...An Electric Guitar...Yeah!!










Ooooooh man I couldn't let our 9 year old son have all the fun so....Drums for me!! :woohoo:




























Have no fear this is not going to take me away from building slot cars....no,no,no

It's going to get me off the couch and downstairs first to do a little jam session on the drums and then into the downstairs slot cave for some build time.

I have been just doofing around eating ice cream and watching TV most of the time lately. 

April will be 2 years of NO SMOKING for me. It is still tough for me but, I won't be smoking ever again...it's getting a new routine that works for me.

Bob...Rock On...zilla


----------



## alpink

kid looks happy. why is he happy? Dad quit smoking two years ago!
congrats on the music to share and the two year anniversary.


----------



## bobhch

*A drum roll please....*

Here is a bunch of stuff I am getting ready for Phsssssssssssssht-ing once it warms up.

These hand made bodies were won in a Pay Bay auction. 
Somebody decided to paint them and then glue them together.
Well let me tell you that you can't glue painted surfaces together and expect things to stay together very long.

Soooooooooooooooo, I took Mr. X-ACTO knife and removed the bad stuff.

I received a Tarshey Gift Card which, was used to buy a large quantity of SUPER GLUE. 

Ed thanks for putting a few of these Hearse in my grubby little paws...can't wait to finish building this one. The next one might be pink?










Dug up this white resin hood scoop from my Parts Pig Christmas gift bag...Thanks Dude! Oink-er-ific...Yeah!










This Meineke body has a Joegri fast chassis underneath it usually but, it was so fast it caused the rear wing to break off...FIXED IT & READY TO ROLL BABY!!





































After I get all these rolling down the road a cut and glue session of new virgin styrene might happen. 

Slotto is my start from ZILCH slot car body Hero...sheet plastic on Dude!! :thumbsup:

More neat stuff to come soon...

Bob...Dirt Racers are COOL...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Hey Fletcher - that's one good looking guitar!!

As always - cool cars man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## TGM2054

Your half way to the "Bob-zilla Quartet! :thumbsup:

Nice modifides! Reminds me of the dirt trackers I help out with in the summer. I just might have to make some of those myself one of these days.


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Go Fletcher!!!*

Lucky boy, Fletcher is!!! I have that exact guitar here Bob...drum roll please...zilla, and of all the guitars here (I have 7 total) that model is the best playing, always stays in tune and has decent sound. The others were 2-3X as expensive and hardly get any use, because they're always out of whack. The humidity and temp fluctuations here really throw them for a loop. :freak:

To Fletcher: Keep at it, your fingers will hurt until you get your callouses, and it's hard to remember all the chords at first. Like I tell my kid. Learn a chord a day. It's boring practicing make one chord over and over, but that's how you program your brain. After a while, you'll be able to make those chords without thinking. I taught myself how to play at about your age. Keep at it!! With determination you'll be playing great soon!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Glad you're back at it Bob!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Bob, love yer little Dirt Modified Collection you are building there :thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054

Hey Bob!
Here's some pictures of the modifieds that we ran last year.Just to give ya some ideas.









These were from early last year, they sure didn't look like that at the end of the season.


----------



## bobhch

TGM,

Hey thanks for the inspirational pictures. 

I really dig this style of body as they would look great without any decals or anything on them...

but, that aint gonna happen now is it....LET'S GO RACEING!!!

Bob...time for me to get cracking on these...zilla


----------



## firchkn

Great on the 2 years, plus love those NASCAR bodies.


----------



## joegri

*busy enough?*

jeez von zilla seems you got it all going on man !drums, guitar, styrene and what ever else you can throw in there. i agree with sc man 100% fletcher must keep at it no matter how much it hurts the finger tips. but as soon as he hears a song that he played and it sounds close he,s hooked!then the chics will follow lol. very cool for a 2 years of smoke free that is the hardest thing a human can do. "don,t look back they might be gainin on ya":thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Bob ....no more chokey....zilla!

Very happy for you brudder Bob!


----------



## bobhch

Thanks guys...yep I can breath much better now after almost 2 years of no smokin'!!

Bree our daughter is 10 years old and loves to snow blow now...Yeah!

Fletcher is 9 years old and kind likes to do it but, flaked out this afternoon and went sledding instead.

The way I see it is that Bree will be able to teach Fletcher's future Wife how to snow blow.
Hahahahahahahahhaahaa...hope that works for him. 

Anyways this left me with time to paint a base coat on my stripped Marchon bodies.

You know those goofy yellow and Purple things. 

Will be going for a Mad-Max type of vehicle with these two.
Lots of paint scrapping and extra parts added with the post and Super Glue method still to be done here....Oh Boy!










Now it's time to get back to those Modified Dirt Race cars.










Will post up more pictures of them after most of the paint has been removed and the Super Glue has been applied.

Bob...more cars = more fun...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice jobs Bob, you need to start getting those customs pumping out before I fire you, lol.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Nice jobs Bob, you need to start getting those customs pumping out before I fire you, lol.


hahahaahaha I here yah loud and clear, lol.

I mentioned working on these this weekend and Fletcher said he wants to build a new custom also. 

Pulled out my clear sheets of plastic for some, from scratch, Modified Dirt racer builds.

Bob...fire me from a cannon and watch me fly...zilla


----------



## joegri

it must be getting warmer at your shop if yer prepin bodies? oh boy now whats he doin!!


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> it must be getting warmer at your shop if yer prepin bodies? oh boy now whats he doin!!


Joegri,

After seeing the pics of the Dirt Modifieds that TGM2054 put up I
just had to do another one of these Bad Boys up.

The top was cracked so, another body outline was made out of clear sheet lexan.
Then Super Glued right over the old plastic.
This time the front window post were made wider for strength.

Got Lucky and got a Primmer White coat down and then was able to ge some blue on....Yeah!










Decaled this up yesterday and put Decal Set on.
Then dipped it in Future early this Morning and it was ready to go after lunch.

Bob...putting lots of laps on this one...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That's a Sweet (Ninety)One - Bob Zilla ! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! I like the decals on it. Where did you get them? 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> SWEET!!!! I like the decals on it. Where did you get them?
> 
> Wes


Wes,

The JE decal is from a sponsor decal sheet I picked up at the local Hobby Town.

This sheet has WM decals I used for my Garbage truck doors on my Christmas Exchange car plus a whole bunch more cool decals also.

The BOBZILLA decals are individual decals that I get off of colored letter and number sheets from E-Pay
that are meant for ho trains. I can pick up Black, White and Gold letter and number sheets from Hobby Town as, they keep those in stock here in the Cornhusker State.

The rest of the decals are RRR except for the flaming tiger decals towards the bottom. Those are from a large decal sheet I picked up off the bay.

Will snap a picture of that sheet and post it up here later.

Bob...have more cars like these to paint...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great Dairy Queen Special #91 modified & waiting to see the mad max vehicle! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

lookin good von zilla!!
my question is do she get around the trak? i,m guessin with a 527 in,er she do!! but it seems to missing something? maybe a large hairy arm stickin through the roof or some type of chainsaw to wack the competitions wheels off!
look out von zilla they might be gainin on ya!!:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking modified Bob...no.91...zilla!!! Gotta show this one to the boys...RM


----------



## LDThomas

Bob, great job on that DQ special. Sweet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with JoeG... That car needs a big hairy gorilla arm stickin' out the window!! :lol::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Bob...putting lots of laps on this one...zilla


Nice modified! Go get 'em, Tiger!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*making use of what little time I have...*



joegri said:


> lookin good von zilla!!
> my question is do she get around the trak? i,m guessin with a 527 in,er she do!! but it seems to missing something? maybe a large hairy arm stickin through the roof or some type of chainsaw to wack the competitions wheels off!
> look out von zilla they might be gainin on ya!!:wave:





slotcarman12078 said:


> I agree with JoeG... That car needs a big hairy gorilla arm stickin' out the window!!


I hear you guys...arm sticking out. 

Gorilla arm with a DQ Cone in hand...hahahahaa??

This Auction just got over tonight...dang I didn't win. This was the first of many Coke VW Vans I did and wish I hadn't sold it but, times were tough...needed the money. 

For this price though I will just make another one similar (have one on the bench now in the works) and call it good. Holey Smokes $86.00...WOW! 

Just scroll down after clicking on the link below to see... Anyone here win it?" ...if so Congratulations and Enjoy!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JL-Aurora-A...CUecaFU3vupmtp714h4AI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc










Here is another Modified Dirt Race car that was finished up Sunday. It should have a Gorilla arm sticking out the window with a wrench in hand.










Picked up 3 more sets of these brass front ends by Wizard. These keep the fronts of these light weight cars stuck down to the track for great handling. Zoom, Zoom!!

Jeff from Motor City Slots gave me some SMOKING HOT deals on some Fast N Furious slot car bodies at the Indiana show. Thanks ALOT Dude.:thumbsup::thumbsup:










I bought them with the purpose of DE-RICE-ING them. Just want to have some everyday looking cars and trucks to park around the Hot Dog stand on our track layout.










After looking at these pictures of the Yellow Toy I see now that some trimming needs to be done to tuck the rear PVT tires inside the rear fenders just a tad.

Bob...Toyota Supra with the sunroofs on "THIS TIME"...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

that looks great Bob, sorry you did not get the Coke van.

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

For 86.00 a pop (no pun intended) it might be time to make a few more!! I'm sure Godzilla will help you, provided you give him some green jelly beans! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

yes you definitely need to make a six-pack of those... at $86 a pop that's over $10 an ounce (8 oz bottle) you could fund a race team with those profits

BTW the modifies are way cool...but your paint jobs make me drool...keep up the great work.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> For 86.00 a pop (no pun intended) it might be time to make a few more!! I'm sure Godzilla will help you, provided you give him some green jelly beans! :thumbsup:





jobobvideo said:


> yes you definitely need to make a six-pack of those... at $86 a pop that's over $10 an ounce (8 oz bottle) you could fund a race team with those profits
> 
> BTW the modifies are way cool...but your paint jobs make me drool...keep up the great work.


Yeah $86.00 would be nice. I sold this one 5 years ago to this seller for about $30.00.

Just going to make one similar for the case for myself. 

What little time I do have I like to build a few for myself. Yeah I'm selfish with my sparce amount of free time...hahahahha  

Bob...I will always find time for the Christmas and Christmas in July Exchange...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Sorry ya got outbid Bob...but don't it make you feel good that it brought so much...zilla!!! Heck yea, just build another one, you can do it, I know you can!!! Cool looking Modified too, with that O'Rielly sponsorship!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Modified looks Great :thumbsup: & the auction price proves you under valued your work! ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

$86.00??? That makes my Zilla Pepsi van worth at least twice as much ! I'd be rich if I ever wanted to part with it. However... THATS not going to happen.


----------



## WesJY

Hey Bobzilla - be happy that your customs has good resale value!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


> Jeff from Motor City Slots gave me some SMOKING HOT deals on some Fast N Furious slot car bodies at the Indiana show. Thanks ALOT Dude.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought them with the purpose of DE-RICE-ING them. Just want to have some everyday looking cars and trucks to park around the Hot Dog stand on our track layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at these pictures of the Yellow Toy I see now that some trimming needs to be done to tuck the rear PVT tires inside the rear fenders just a tad.
> 
> Bob...Toyota Supra with the sunroofs on "THIS TIME"...zilla


 
The dirt mods are looking great BZ and the yellow Supra is a nice trick I did a while back too, except I race car'd mine after the de-ricing lol :tongue: Since it's going back to the shop so you can zip the wheels in anyway, I suggest you tampo-delete the hood vents to complete the transformation to daily driver. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Hot Mods, Bob!
How dare you remove those garish splashes
that T.L so lovingly chose to splatter all over
a perfectly good yellow paint job! Where is the
respect for another mans art? :jest:

I think the car looks GREAT, Bob!
Good show, even if it was for a gutsy move!


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> The dirt mods are looking great BZ and the yellow Supra is a nice trick I did a while back too, except I race car'd mine after the de-ricing lol :tongue: Since it's going back to the shop so you can zip the wheels in anyway, I suggest you tampo-delete the hood vents to complete the transformation to daily driver. :thumbsup:





1976Cordoba said:


> *JL Supra Decal job*
> JL 'Fast & Furious' Toyota Supra + a little Testors white paint + Patto's Taka-Q decals =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a slick little GT car. :thumbsup:


Found this picture in the CAVEMAN MOTORS thread posted back in January of 2012. 
I knew I'd seen this car done up here someplace...VERY Cool Race Version Doba!!

Doba,

Sooooooooooooo, it was you who did this and put this idea into my head.
Was in Indiana at the slot car show and BAM I remembered someone from HT streeting these bodies. 

I Grabbed a couple fist fulls of these cars with plans of doing more up.

Doooooh the hood vents...didn't even cross my mind to remove them. 
To late now as this one has been clear coated already. Next time...

Going to go and look for pictures of your race car version now.

Bob...Fast and Street Legal...zilla


----------



## win43

Love the F n F make-over. And I really like the job you did on that cobblestone track.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Just got this Double poster ( it's 2 posters put together to make one) from Japan!! 

Oh yeah it's right next to the JAPAN Flag wall. 










Godzilla playing with his Skeleton and rat toys...










Mechazilla found a new slot car on Laszillas Speedway to chew on...










picked up some of these TYCO battle bots (this picture x 3 of each) for some fun battle bot builds.

The red lane seem to be the one to avoid at this point, wait...I drive the red lane....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!










Got some Cool new LED moving lighting for the basement band to have fun with.










This is my hand in front of the light. Cool Huh!!
This thing lights up the floor the walls BIG TIME...OH YEAH!










Have a few other slot cars to post up here soon.

Also have some cars to paint and build for a few Hobby Talkers now that it is starting to warm up. Then I get to build some more slot cars for me...sounds like fun. :hat:

Bob...just trying to have some fun...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Neon cars to race under the leds. Nothing better than racing in Zilla Land.


Rob


----------



## WesJY

LOTS OF FUN AT ZILLA LAND!!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Neon cars to race under the leds. Nothing better than racing in Zilla Land.
> 
> 
> Rob


Here is a Neon Orange truck that got painted up earlier tonight. I love WARM weather to paint in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was an AW red truck that stripped down all the way to it's white plastic pretty easily. 
A clean all white basecoat is a must for this NEON paint job.
AW did a great job of making the door and hood lines nice and deep for a nice touch of detail. This Neon paint dried and shrank up real good after just a little bit. 
Now I just walk away and let it fully dry before messing with it.










This thing doesn't show it very well but, it is NEON ORANGE all the way baby!
Time for it to bake in the garage or as I refere to it "THE OVEN" Shake -n- Bake baby!

Bob...my black light is warming up as we speak...zilla


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> LOTS OF FUN AT ZILLA LAND!!!!
> 
> Wes


Here is the first of several more Coke VW Vans.
Getting back to basics again. The next one will have a clear green bottle on top.










The chrome got removed from the bumpers first.
Then carefully got painted with a smooth coat of Flat Red paint with a brush.
The Mev rims were gray so, they got hit with red paint also and then Future Floor covering.










You can never have enough Coke...

Bob...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah refreshing...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Having FUN in Zilla Land, Great work on the truck & VW Van! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Just gorgeous! IMHO....your best cola Bus to date.

Very nice Zill-Boba


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks sweet B.Z.! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

But Bob, you only drink Coke Zero!


----------



## videojimmy

Love these! If you sell any, please let me know!


----------



## jobobvideo

nice job on the orange crush and who don't like coke...way to go zilla!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool refill on the Coke machine Bob...I knew you could do it...zilla. Don't let this one get away... Likin' that orange flavor too!!! RM


----------



## joegri

load that panel up with tools and get to work! there is lots to be done. nice job von zilla!! now just back away and let er cure!!


----------



## 41-willys

nice coke van but what about us PePsi drinkers:tongue::wave:


----------



## bobhch

41-willys said:


> nice coke van but what about us PePsi drinkers:tongue::wave:


Good Question 41-willys...

A few 7-UPs first and then I will break out the blue and white for a simular Pepsi van.










You all know that this Orange truck is going to get HOOTER-IZED right...Buhahahahahahahah

Bob......zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

I can hardly wait to see the Hooters truck. :thumbsup:

Sweet Coke machine, too! Where do ya stick the Quarters? 
The others are coming along sticky-sweet,dude!
Man, and now you are really making me very 
thirsty, Bob...just walkin' away while they are sticky but still sweet...Zilla.


----------



## hojoe

How'd you do it? I tried stripping one and couldn't get all the paint off.
hojo



bobhch said:


> This was an AW red truck that stripped down all the way to it's white plastic pretty easily.
> 
> 
> Bob...my black light is warming up as we speak...zilla


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> I can hardly wait to see the Hooters truck. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sweet Coke machine, too! Where do ya stick the Quarters?
> The others are coming along sticky-sweet,dude!
> Man, and now you are really making me very
> thirsty, Bob...just walkin' away while they are sticky but still sweet...Zilla.


Joez,

Have a drink already.....GUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLE

Bz


----------



## bobhch

*There's a time to build and a time to eat...It's time to eat!!*



hojoe said:


> How'd you do it? I tried stripping one and couldn't get all the paint off.
> hojo


I've stripped the blue ones and had the same bad luck with a blue haze always ldft behind but, the 2nd realease red ones with the chrome grill and bumpers strip down to the white with a good scrub brush and some ELO by Testors. (easy lift off).

Here is onther Coke VW van. It is very simular to the first one I did but, without a Coke Door decal and a red and white VW decal up front.

ho models made molded in red rims and Wierd Jack always tops of a classic like this with white wall tires!



















Just got done working on this 7up Bronco for a couple of hours. 

Chrome was stripped from the roll bar set up and the roof holder thingy got cut off.

Thanks AW for doing this body up right!!  AW even painted the helmets red for me to match the Hilltop front scoop.

Painte the fender flares, gas caps and rear tailights.

Next the driver uniforms get painted up white and some gold and white 351 decals will find a home on the hood. Going to let the black dry a little more before setting the decals down.

With a few more small sponsor decals this thing will be close to beeing done.










I'm going to shoot some red on some steelie rims when I get back.
My first thought was to put some slotted mags on but, we'll see?

Time for a BBQ BURNT ENDS break from "We'll Smoke U" BBQ here in town.

Bob...why was 6 so scared? Because 789....Buuuuuuuuuuuuurp...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Bob...how about a Dr.10, 2, & 4...zilla!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: got to keep everybody happy... Likin' those black rubber flared fenders...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

These are soooo sweet especially the Bronco, that I had to call Zilla and interrupt the BBQ run. Nice work Zilla.


Rob


----------



## LDThomas

zilla strikes again!

Great work, Bob.


----------



## 41-willys

that is going to be a cool looking Bronco


----------



## sethndaddy

That Bronco is a blast to customize, one of my favorites.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Bronco & VW Cola Van! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Sorry for my long stint of absence from HT.
Needed a break from Nebraska so, off to California we went for a nice long deserved vacation...fun, fun, fun!!

After getting back now, it's time to get off my arse.

Here is a simple one to get started with. Dug up these re pop decals that Ed sent me a long time ago.

This is a newer MM molded in green Willy's body. 
Micro Sol decal set helped get these decals down real nice and then Future Floor coating just shined up everything.
It's hard to show how much nicer this body looks after a Future dip in a picture. Just try one and you will see for yourself. 
Dipping Dash Bodies in Future also Shines things up nicely too. 





Am always amazed at how simple it is to just put a body on a pencil with some Poster Putty, Dip, Tap, Tap and Wall-aaaaaaaaaaaah!! 

Bob...just walk away and let the future dry...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Believe it or not it snowed here just a couple of days ago. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Hopefully it will warm up here soon and I can get some two-tone paint laid down on this COOL truck done up by LDThomas.

Also Bob Beers asked me to build him a Sikorsky Black Hawk Helicopter with rotating blades. 

I found a much larger Helicopter at Disney Land that I was going to scale down via modeling it.
Then found this smaller version...Yippee!! 
Going to cast this Helicopter up and make room inside for a motor. 

Then I plan on making a mold up of an AFX flatbed trailer to haul the Black Hawk on.
I have always wanted to cast up the AFX flatbed trailer and now have a reason to do it. 
The only difference my version will have is that the rear Dual Wheel part will screw on.



Can't wait to paint this Baby up!! 







Don't look for any of this to get done very fast as I'm very busy with Cub Scouts in the Summer.

I should be able to get the truck painted up soon. 

Then have a few other molding projects to do before I start in on this Helicopter/Trailer Duo project.

Have been waiting for the weather to warm up. 
When it does I'm going to paint up some stuff for myself too.

Bob...Nebraska would you get WARM already...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Finished this Bronco up...





These are RRR steelie rims. The rear flange on these rims kept my PVT tires from sliding on correctly.
So the Dremel had its way with the edge. Had to remove the whole thing but, they look correct now.

Have 3 Coca-Cola VW vans to send off to Indiana for a Charity Raffle. 
Note to self: Make more Coke Vans for my own collection. 

Also still need to build a Christmas in July car.

Bob...back in the saddle again...zilla


----------



## alpink

that Bronco is BAD!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Bob, that's Pretty Willys(luvin the decals) and an Awesome lookin Bronco :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Bob,

That bronco rocks, and is welcome at the BugEater any day.

However please be careful what you ask for,

"Bob...Nebraska would you get WARM already...zilla"

as we have already had a day close to 90 degrees this last week.


Rob


----------



## 41-willys

:wave:love the Bronco and the Willys


----------



## Bill Hall

Those Steelies look bad ass where ever you put them Bob!


----------



## XracerHO

Great Bronco, Willys & cool project Truck! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

DANNNGGGG!!!! BOTH ARE BAD A$$$$$$$$!!!!! LOVE THE COLORS - IT POPS!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh!! B...Z is back in the groove!!! Sweet bunch Bob!! Love the Bronco!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Nice to have you back and very nice customs..I'm working on a bronco now.. But I need build a roll cage for mine..


----------



## joegri

now that the weather has gotten warmer i spect there will be lots more to come from von zillas work shop! i dont know why but the baby in the back of the bronco made me bust out in laughter:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> now that the weather has gotten warmer i spect there will be lots more to come from von zillas work shop! i dont know why but the baby in the back of the bronco made me bust out in laughter:thumbsup:


Joegri,

Yes it is painting weather now!! You are so right Joe...



This Bad Boy Lincoln came from rick back in 2011...it's time!!



There is another Bronco body downstairs too.

The list goes on and on so... STAY TUNED

Bob...yeah baby...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

bobhch said:


> Joegri,
> 
> (snip)
> 
> This Bad Boy Lincoln came from rick back in 2011...it's time!!
> 
> 
> 
> There is another Bronco body downstairs too.
> 
> The list goes on and on so... STAY TUNED
> 
> Bob...yeah baby...zilla


Eagerly waiting to see how this turns out... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> Eagerly waiting to see how this turns out... :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


rick,

It's on my to do NEXT list...fun, fun, fun! 

Between a Soccer Tournament In Lincoln last week and Cabelas Day Camp for Cub Scouts today I have been able to slowly get this Happy Taxi rolling on the road. 





This is a Greg Gipe body and have no idea what make or model type this is...it's and oddball. 

Does anyone make a Mini Van slot car body?  That would be a great for a Taxi. 

Bob...I love that "Cash Cab" show...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

thats an Aussie Car. Ask Kiwi, he'd likely know.


----------



## kiwidave

XU1 Holden Torana. Great cars!!


----------



## alpink

people really ride in the front seat in cabs?


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Cab! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya found some slot time Bob...scouting is fun...zilla. Good looking Taxi with added details :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty application for the "oddball" Bob! Those rims really sell the package.


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> XU1 Holden Torana. Great cars!!


You can say that again Dave...WOW!!

http://www.google.com/search?q=XU1+...q_oHgDg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1011&bih=552#imgrc=_

After searching Google for XU1 Holden Torana I realize now that there are more Muscle cars in this world than I could ever imagine. 

Bob...USA Holden fan...zilla


----------



## bobhch

hey rick I got this guy all painted up and need to mount it and then dip it in some future for a clear coat. 
Will post pictures of this when it gets finished.





This was a fun one and coming from rick even makes it better.

Bob...keep on slottin'...zilla


----------



## joegri

i spect that the roof is primer and i,m guessin a flat black roof to compliment the body color. man what a float


----------



## slotcarman12078

Don't forget the gangsta whitewalls, and the TV antennae in the back!! Looking good BZ!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

Wasn't this car featured in the Superfly movie?


----------



## XracerHO

Looking Good, Zilla! ..RL


----------



## DonSchenck

"Diamond in the back, sunroof top, diggin' the scene with the gangster lean..."


----------



## bobwoodly

DonSchenck said:


> "Diamond in the back, sunroof top, diggin' the scene with the gangster lean..."


It also needs some curb feelers, static strips, pillows and dingle balls....


----------



## copperhead71

Nice work bob! Use yellow tint or no tint! 32 spoke rims....if they existed for h.o. :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

cool old Lincoln :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

SLICK! Makes me wanna dig out another one and paint it up... as soon as I finish that Lindy Austin Healey... and the vintage Trans-Am Series project I started... and the kids' baseball practice net I promised to build them...

aw, jeez. things are supposed to slow down in the summer...

anyway, it looks AWESOME. can't wait to see it ready to roll...

--rick


----------



## bobhch

copperhead71 said:


> Nice work bob! Use yellow tint or no tint! 32 spoke rims....if they existed for h.o. :thumbsup:


I have the 32 spoke rims and Alclad Clear Yellow that comes out Gold on chrome. Cool Idea copperhead



ParkRNDL said:


> SLICK! Makes me wanna dig out another one and paint it up... as soon as I finish that Lindy Austin Healey... and the vintage Trans-Am Series project I started... and the kids' baseball practice net I promised to build them...
> 
> aw, jeez. things are supposed to slow down in the summer...
> 
> anyway, it looks AWESOME. can't wait to see it ready to roll...
> 
> --rick


rick,

Man you said it...busy as a Hobby Talk Lottery winner on E-BAY!! :hat:

Getting ready to go camping for four days S,M,T,W with Fletcher for Cub Scouts...it's going to be a BLAST!! 

He's a Webelo now and he will be earning a bunch of his Webelo pins and having fun at the same time....Yeah!!

I am working on getting this Continental mounted up on a chassis but, first I have to finish my Christmas in July car before going camping.
Going downstairs in just a few to hit it hard.

Then I have LTDs Semi Pickup to get painted up and then a Bob Beers Black Hawk Helicopter to cast and put on a trailer with turning top rotors and a truck to pull it with....THAT'S ALL :lol:

This came in the mail from FLORIDA today. Yep my old "CORKY" car I did for the Pool Ball Auction. 
Hank sold it on E-Bay and I was Hush, Hush about it because, I wanted to win it...and I did!! :woohoo:

It is a Greg Gipe body and have another one so, in between projects I plan on making up another one of these for double the pool ball fun.





I bet the 8 Ball gets used on my second version...Yeah Baby!!
Or not....we'll see?

Bob...I get some cave time now (a root beer float would be nice too)...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Pretty sharp looking..Keep them coming..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Corky !*

I Really Like your Corky Car.... and that's one that i would have bid on 


bobhch said:


> This came in the mail from FLORIDA today. Yep my old "CORKY" car I did for the Pool Ball Auction.
> Hank sold it on E-Bay and I was Hush, Hush about it because, I wanted to win it...and I did!! :woohoo:
> 
> It is a Greg Gipe body and have another one so, in between projects I plan on making up another one of these for double the pool ball fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the 8 Ball gets used on my second version...Yeah Baby!!
> Or not....we'll see?
> 
> Bob...I get some cave time now (a root beer float would be nice too)...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Corky went to Hankster.


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Corky went to Hankster.


Bill,

Yes it did go to Hank but, then he just sold it to me...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Customized-...CUecaFU3vupmtp714h4AI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I think it went so low because of the below stated shipping...
Standard shipping is via USPS Ground in a padded envelope

Wrapped in Bubble Wrap inside of an envelope.
Amazingly it didn't come in a bunch of tiny pieces...Wheeeeew!

Bob...the traveling Corky show...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Does the sight of white tires make you Hurl?*

Saturday was real good to me and I was able to get a lot of work done on my "UP CHUCK BBQ" vw van & put the finishing touches on it today. 

The front tires are some Glow O-Rings by bearsox and the rears are some regular white silicones that fit on these larger rear 4 gear rims.
Using the taller tire jacks up the rear end and eliminates the GRABBY feeling that AW magnets have. It's a quick fix...



Did the old dab flat black paint in the slots and wipe out with a paper towl trick. 
Looks 100% better than the all chrome that AW gives yah and is fast and easy to do.

Used some Testors red and yellow paint to fill in the spaces the decals didn't cover...

Also painted the yellow behind the VW front decal with a brush to make it POP...



The UP Chuck decals were made from some CHUCK FARLEY 1/24th car model decals from the 60s. 

NOTE: THERE IS NO "P" IN CHUCK FARLEY SO, I CUT AN "R" TO MAKE IT A "P". LUCKY FOR ME I HAD 3 SHEETS OF DECALS BECAUSE, I RUINED LOTS OF "R"S...dOH...
Flame decals came from my Dads (mine now) box of old decals too. 

Used the Dip in Future Floor Covering technique first to protect the decals.
Then sprayed with Testors Dull Coat through my air-brush. 

Let the Future dry for a couple of hours first, then sprayed the dull coat finish to dull things back to the rusty look.

The dull coat clear finish dried right away and could handle the body right after spraying...BAM!!

Note also that I used plenty of Poster Putty on my pencil to cover up the body mounts (to keep Future build up off) as well as to hold the body onto the pencil.


Here is a Bob Beers project I inherited from Indiana. 

Bob asked me to make up a Black Hawk Helicopter that had rotating top prop on it in ho scale after seeing my Sand Van Prop car in action. 

It was neat to meet so many cool people in Indiana (Honda was a SUPER GREAT HOST :thumbsup::thumbsup. Highly recommend going to this show in November if you can...Rob and I are going!! This will be our 3rd time and many more to come after this...nothing like this in Nebraska.

Sooooooooo this is what I came up with. Ooooooooooh by the way this is not going to fly.



I will be able to cast the Helicopter in two parts. Then dremel out the inside for a motor that will be powered by a Watch Battery.

Need to find a small RC Helicopter motor for this thing. I had one but, hooked it up to a Sand Van with a prop.

Ooooh it worked great for a while..............then not so good..."POOF"  lol

I am using a Ryder Trailer with the top chopped off for a trailer. This will get detailed out and then shot with some Olive Drab green and Camo-ed with my air-brush.

Will be using an AFX Semi Cab in matching paint and White Stars on the roof and doors along with some fake small white numbers like: 2739 or something.

I'm going to mess around with the idea of fitting a TOMY chassis into an OLD SCHOOL AFX Semi Tractor body. I know it doesn't work but, maybe with a little tug & pull (dremel too) it might work?

I want this thing to pull the trailer around the track with the Black Hawk on it. That is why this Black Hawk is being casted in Resin to lighten it up. 

Sure an AFX will pull this thing around well but, a TOMY would Yank it around.
Also I have often thought about having some AFX trucks powered by TOMY for a rig that could pull a bunch of my PUP trailers. 

Have a Tyco Semi right now that I gooped an AFX rear Semi Hitch to for my OVER-KILL PUP pulling needs...lol. Hey something to do...hahahaha
Fletcher was thinking we could pull 10 pups on our old up and down track...Hmmmm could we do 11 or 12...

Just throwing the parts all together for this right now. 

First I have a couple of bodies to mount up on T-Jet chassis and then a Semi Pickup by LDThomas to paint up SOON!

Bob...thank you for tuning in...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Sometimes others do all the work...*

Greg Gipe painted & built this Sweet 68 Dodge Dart body and now it's racing around on the "LasZilla Speedway" II. 







The Dayco Research Center Corporation is doing a study of the Brain when people are exposed to Mopar Power.

:woohoo:

I have one more of these in Unpainted Resin Form from Greg G. that will get done up one of these days.

Bob...this aint your typical Mama boys Dart...zilla


----------



## joegri

nice job on the dart von zilla.was checkin out the decales makes it look very real n classic street drag car.kinda like that tv show "street outlaws" the new one from oalahoma.man i think i saw that rig on the show.greg g can really make some classic stuff! and also i,m diggin the trailer!


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> Eagerly waiting to see how this turns out... :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


Going to do some ride hight tweeking in the rear, a clear coat, need to file the cut down axles and add some extra rim to axle support to stop axle slippage on the back side of these rims (yep I've got room for that) ...almost done.







I loved doing this Continental up as rick put his heart and soul into this casting. 
Thanks Man this is a Way Cool slot car that had to be made from someone on this side of the fence. 

This body was a bit long so, I carefully drilled a set of new front axle holes to make everything Kosher.

Bob...Diggin' my new big ass boat ride...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the Dayco set up Bob...I'm sublime green with envy...zilla!! And I need to see if Rick can still make them Lincolns... Now I really want a couple!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

slotcarman12078 said:


> Love the Dayco set up Bob...I'm sublime green with envy...zilla!! And I need to see if Rick can still make them Lincolns... Now I really want a couple!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 FYI- rick has a whole box of those resin cast Lincoln bodies left, just ask him for a couple.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Sublime Green Race Team... FYI- I LO♥E Dodge Darts :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


The Green Team is looking gooooood!!! I like those Dayco Research folks, I've used em myself...RM
P.S. If you can work up a deal with em, their logo would look good on the doors of that Dart, jus sayn...


----------



## WesJY

MOPAR POWER!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!

Just came back from one most craziest boy scout camp ever !!! whooo... 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*This basement isn't going to clean itself...*



joegri said:


> nice job on the dart von zilla.was checkin out the decales makes it look very real n classic street drag car.kinda like that tv show "street outlaws" the new one from oalahoma.man i think i saw that rig on the show.greg g can really make some classic stuff! and also i,m diggin the trailer!


joegri,

Greg Gipe did all the work on this body...paint & decals. 
I just put some rims on a chassis and threw it underneath.

Have one more of these Darts that is not painted up that I will get to have my way with.

One of the boys Dads in our Den has a 68 Dart that is Real neat. He just drove it over to let me see it the other day.
He says he is going to have to sell it but, my bet is that he finds a way to keep it.

Well here is the Lincoln lowered, Clear coated with a driver installed.

I painted the copper chassis clip black also as it was an easy fast way to black out the inside of this Continental.

This is a real HOOT to drive...Thanks rick!!



She is all done now. On to the next project.

Actually I've been cleaning up the basement all day.

I'm going to build a pit table for people to sit at when they want to work on there cars or set a drink down.

Also building a support that will raise my TIMEX display case up off the floor to eye level. 

Bob...Well back to the grindstone now...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice work Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Guess what my favorite color is...*

Thank You JTslots!!

Fletcher & I got this Cool Dragon slot car from JTslots earlier last week...it ROCKS!!







JT said that this would fit right in with our basement and track décor. 

Bob...Red is the best color EVER...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Barb did a green one last year for the x-mas exchange..She used a AW T-jet chassis..Cant rem who got it..


----------



## bobhch

Thank You JTslots!!

Fletcher & I got this Cool Dragon slot car from JTslots earlier last week...it ROCKS!!







JT said that this would fit right in with our basement and track décor. 

Bob...Red is the best color EVER...zilla



Hittman101 said:


> Barb did a green one last year for the x-mas exchange..She used a AW T-jet chassis..Cant rem who got it..


Hittman I remember seeing it and thought of it when this came in the mail.
This thing screams "MAKE ME INTO A SLOT CAR!!" Green is a cool Dragon color also.

Think there is a gold plated Dragon HW like this one floating around in a blister pack someplace in our house or garage. 
Now finding it is another matter in itself.

Bz


----------



## bobhch

*Hello Larry...*

This is the Truck that LDThomas built 10 years ago. 
He asked me to paint it a 2 tone for him.

Here is the first color that got Airbrushed on tonight. 

Now it sits in our garage to bake for a week or more before the second color gets masked and laid down.

The paint will suck down tighter than it is right now when completely dried.
This picture was taken right after the Phssssssssssssssssssssst







The sun was going down so, you can't see all the fine metal flake, that is there, in these pictures.

Bob...another fun paint by number job :hat:...zilla


----------



## WesJY

COOOOOLLL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Got Road Kill?*

This weekend I did a little Rocket mounting...









Sure this thing looks like a lot to handle but, once you figure out how to lock and load it's easy........Wooooooooooooooooooooooooosh

Bob...10, 9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,0....F-Woooooooooooooosh...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's crazy cool Bob...whoooooooosh...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice !


----------



## bobhch

*Ginger had a 89 Nissan pickup & I had a 95 Nissan pickup...*

Thanks Wes, Joe and Rob.

Here's a little Tyco Nissan truck fun. Look for several more of these on the "Bobzilla Workshop Show" in the near future.
They are fun to build! 



Props to RRR ( Road Racing Replicas ) for making these Cool decals & Rims. 

These Tyco trucks are a blast to run. With the tiny little treads they make a neat sound and have a nice feel to them on the track...BIG TIME FUN TO RUN!! 







Now the girls have there hands full with this Black Hawk Helicopter project.

Don't worry the battery is disconnected on this bad boy so that heads don't accidently go rolling...Aaaaaaaaaaah that would be bad. :freak:



Picked up a couple of these tiny motors from Partspig to make the top rotors spin.
Thanks Parts for helping me out here...this was a fast solution!:thumbsup:



Next it will be time to get the trailer for this Helicopter built, along with a Semi to pull it. 

Then I will be casting the metal Helicopter body in 2 parts to lighten it up.
The little parts are molded in plastic already and will go back onto the main body after it gets casted up in resin.

Bob...look for a TINKER'S TOYS near you...zilla


----------



## hojoe

Love the colors and the decals on that truck. Nice job.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And I thought the LD truck was looking good, like that add on bed... 
This Tyco has a great color package Bob...I need to check out those decals...zilla!!! Some good stuff!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

truck looks so COOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that Nissan looks sweet Bob...likes nobbies...zilla!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I wouldn't mind finding a dozen of those TYCO nissan tires... Anyone know if they're available anywhere??


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Man, that Nissan looks sweet Bob...likes nobbies...zilla!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I wouldn't mind finding a dozen of those TYCO nissan tires... Anyone know if they're available anywhere??


tubtrack sells the knobby tires along with the needed longer pin.

One thing I am having problems finding is the taller pickup shoes. 
They are made only for these trucks and the Dune Buggy type of TYCO slot cars.

I saw someone selling new ones on E-Bay for $13.00 for 2 sets plus $3.00 shipping.
Only could find one seller so, do the math. :drunk:

Don't know how I am going to get pickup shoes yet???????????? 

If anyone has a better deal on them than the guy above I would be interested in picking up a few sets to build more of these Kewl little trucks.

I painted the lower body mount on this Nissan Pickup black to make it less noticeable.

Will be fun to mount up some other bodies on these chassis also.

Bob...I don't believe in re-in-car-nation so, I've got to keep building...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Honda just called me and Mittens HAD  6 pairs of these pickup shoes!!

He had the smarts to keep them in stock and he has me down for another 6 pairs & can get more if anyone here wants them. 

Just let Mittens or Honda know if you need them before they put in another order.

Have been to Park Lane Hobbies and they have a very nice slot car parts selection!! :thumbsup:

Some may know and some may not know this.
Mattel is still selling chassis on line for $4.00 each new in a bag.
They were $3.00 each but, the price went up a while back.

You have to order 6 at a time plus shipping but, still a good deal.

You need to read the thread for details. Will go find it and post it here.

Bob...always looking for a bunch of good CHEAP fun...zilla


----------



## bobhch

The link to Mattel still works and just had 24 cars show up at my doorstep last week.

I have always had to order 6 cars at a time as it won't let you get more but,
you can go back and order 6 more and so on...great deal but, cars are not perfect.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=245794&page=6

Fletcher and I run the wheels off of these.

Bz


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Too Sweet Bob, your words described this truck very well, But........ a picture is worth a 1000 words. Too Sweet. I fore see a truck race coming in the near future.

Keep up the great work.



Rob


----------



## Bill Hall

Woooooah....... da colors!
Daaaaaaang thats a GORGEOUS shade of purple! Who makes dat?

Nice to see ya hard at it Zilla. It's just like old times.


----------



## bobhch

*Keep on Truckin'*



bobhch said:


> This is the Truck that LDThomas built 10 years ago.
> He asked me to paint it a 2 tone for him.
> 
> Here is the first color that got Airbrushed on tonight.
> 
> Now it sits in our garage to bake for a week or more before the second color gets masked and laid down.
> 
> The paint will suck down tighter than it is right now when completely dried.
> This picture was taken right after the Phssssssssssssssssssssst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun was going down so, you can't see all the fine metal flake, that is there, in these pictures.
> 
> Bob...another fun paint by number job :hat:...zilla


Well Larry is in town & will be coming over today to drop off the chrome.

Just got Half of the Orange airbrushed today and will hit the other side next weekend.

The green is Lime Metalic as in the above pictures & not so much a regular green as the pictures below show. This Orange looks right though...doh.
My Sony Mavica just didn't get the green color right this time in the bright sunlight.





My plans were to paint the second color of the 2 tone paint on Larrys Custom Truck body with a Light Ivory color. 

But after painting these rims for a VW Ghia project the orange color was chosen instead. Wheeeeeeeeeew that was close. 

You can't tell but the black in the back of these rims is still there. 
When you paint with an airbrush you can give light coats at an angle to let the paint just catch the edges and not FILL UP as a can with a high pressure would do.





The VW Ghia is a white body that is getting a matching orange stripe down the middle and a Hooters racing decal package as well!!

Ginger called me from Kansas yesterday and asked if I wanted one of those Orange Hooters floaty keychains. 
I said Yes but, think she was just calling to rub it in that she was at Hooters.
They closed the Hooters in Nebraska last year....Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...no wings or a good view for me...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!!! 

Wes


----------



## LDThomas

Wow! Saw the truck in person. The pictures are nice but the real thing is WAY better. Thanks, Zilla.


----------



## bobhch

LDThomas said:


> Wow! Saw the truck in person. The pictures are nice but the real thing is WAY better. Thanks, Zilla.


You are welcome LDT 

I'm just glad that I get to be part of this custom build.

You and any custom slot car builds are welcome here any time LDT. 
Look forward to hooking up with you again soon and maybe Rob Zombie can jump on the line too?

Bob...you never know what will cross your doorstep until you answer the door (Ding Dong it's just me)...zilla

Oooooooooh I finished this Deora up and cleaned the tires off after some long awaited laps around the track.













Also have a Green Deora that Joez made up for the Christmas Exchange.
It has Silver Surfboards with flames on them...Way Cool.

Gotta love this Deora casting. I picked it up off of Pay Bay a long time ago and filled in the rear window surfboard holes, smoothed out the rear bed with Green Squadron putty and Testors Liquid glue. Then while that was still wet I put an imprint for the engine to go into which got painted black.

The flame mask covered the gold and got Candy Red sprayed over the flame mask. Then a fast removal...it didn't take a lot of paint. You want to remove the mask right after spraying.

The sides are Transparent Orange over gold.

The front headlights are fingernail fake diamonds to add some Bling, Bling to this SLICKSTER. This is not "THE SLICKSTER" as that Mercury with lit taillights and headlights drives around our track ALOT!! Thank You Slotcarman

Put some RRR rims and Firestones on...Vroooooooooooooom!!

The engine is an O Goes HO with a Hilltop hood scoop put on top. 
I drilled thermostat wire holes in the hood scoop, the engine and the truck bed to get this thing SUPER GLUED in.

This is a tight fit but, it amazingly fits a t-jet chassis.
I did a lot of chopping to the rear post to clear the rear top plate gear.

Bob...would love a couple more of these bodies to do up someday...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa Bob... mile a minute...Zilla!! That Deora looks awesome!!  I still have the one you sent me, waiting for the inspiration to do something with it, and until I either 
A. I find a source for more before I do anything with this one.
B Get JoeZ's okay to make babies from this one.
C. be in a situation where I can light this one for me.
or D. strip the HW Deora I have in a box somewhere and make resins from it.
It'll sit in my case patiently waiting. I really want to light it, but I'm afraid because the back top is so thing it'll be a bear to knock down the extra glow.

Interesting fact about the Deora. The shiny back panel seen on the back of the Deora reflects the lights which are hidden inside and mounted at an angle. When the lights are off, all you see is polished stainless steel. it isn't until the lights are on or the brakes are applied that you see *RED*!!!  

Another reason why I'm waiting is I can't experiment with a prototypical lighting method without risking a total fubar loss, and I don't want to accidentally ruin it, seeing it's the only one I have. Since the one I have is JoeZ's casting, I'll wait for him to comment. I Hope he's still coming on at least until he can get his situation straightened out.


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Whoa Bob... mile a minute...Zilla!! That Deora looks awesome!!  I still have the one you sent me, waiting for the inspiration to do something with it, and until I either
> A. I find a source for more before I do anything with this one.
> B Get JoeZ's okay to make babies from this one.
> C. be in a situation where I can light this one for me.
> or D. strip the HW Deora I have in a box somewhere and make resins from it.
> It'll sit in my case patiently waiting. I really want to light it, but I'm afraid because the back top is so thing it'll be a bear to knock down the extra glow.
> 
> Interesting fact about the Deora. The shiny back panel seen on the back of the Deora reflects the lights which are hidden inside and mounted at an angle. When the lights are off, all you see is polished stainless steel. it isn't until the lights are on or the brakes are applied that you see *RED*!!!
> 
> Another reason why I'm waiting is I can't experiment with a prototypical lighting method without risking a total fubar loss, and I don't want to accidentally ruin it, seeing it's the only one I have. Since the one I have is JoeZ's casting, I'll wait for him to comment. I Hope he's still coming on at least until he can get his situation straightened out.


Hey slotcarman,

The one you and I have was not casted by Joez. It was casted by an E-BAYER .
I believe Bill Hall knows the name of the caster. Fred or something?

This is how resin comes to save the day. What a fun project.

Bob...off to work I go now...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome job on the Deora & it's engine! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Paint work on the truck is great too! ..RL


----------



## videojimmy

very cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is slick sir Bob...that's some cool art work...zilla...!!! Like the NOS touch...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I remember that Fred guy. He was in PP's monthly contest and won. I haven't seen a Deora on the bay in resin in ages. I still want to try resin casting, and have Ebay auctions on my watch list for black resin and silicone. I just need a really good week or two to gather the materials to do it (yeah, and I need to stop buying stuff at the same time!  )

I'll get there. I have a ton of stuff I want to try and wouldn't mind a break from lighting now and then. I could probably handle doing both provided I make the room to set the casting stuff on. Someday...


----------



## Bill Hall

Falcon 2000K...or something similar.

Took me all day and I nearly threw a rod trying to remember Fred's handle.
His work was always inspirational/


----------



## partspig

Speaking of Deora's, I have the HW's tooned Deora on my bench as we speak! But as summer has arrived, and me being a bit burned out from casting stuff, I have taken a break from it. The tooned Deora is a bit short, so I have to cut it, lengthen it and adjust the wheel wells. I plan on having a windshield for it, a motor, both bumpers and a cover for the back. We will see when fall gets here. My oldest son is getting married in September, so things may be a bit fubared this fall. pig


----------



## bobhch

*We're Number 1...*

Thanks for all the props on this Deora guys. 

A tuned Deora sounds like a lot of fun too! 

Well I did up this Orange Hooters Ghia for Zilla a few years back. 
He wanted a White opposite version of it so, what Zilla wants...Zilla gets.

Starting with the windshield we marked off the side windows and Dremeled them out and used an orange wide sharpie to tint the inside of the window.

I will let this sit and dry for several days before the Future clear coat dipping.
Just like paint the Sharpie marker ink needs time to dry & it takes ink even longer to dry. If dipped to soon it will run off in your Future Floor Covering dip tub. 









Godzilla is picking out his driver name for the roof.





I am just walking away now until the Window tint dries.
The window will get gooped in to prevent the Super Glue HAZZING BLUES. 

Bob...Go Team Hooters...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

love the white version!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


Whoa, almost missed these Bob...try some Canopy Glue, for gluing in those windows...zilla. Goes on white, dries clear. I'm with VJ, like the white one myself, not that there's anything wrong with the orange one...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

These two both look great. I have done a few doubles over the years using the reverse theme, always thought it was a neat deal!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow that Deora is banging!!!!!!

SCM please make some babies from yours!!!a


----------



## joegri

that white ghia looks fresh man! and i,m sure you know from experience that the ghia body could be 1 of the best bodies for handling! all looks fresh at the show. nice job on them rascals!


----------



## bobhch

Thanks Everyone...Hilltop I use plastic goop, like Bill Hall uses to fix cars, to mount my windows in.

Bill Hall this purple is made by Kustom Colors via House of Colors and is called Pavo Purple but, Wally World was the exclusive seller and discontinued the paint years ago. I have a limited supply left. 

WOW! Tons of post here on HT now. I will have to come back tonight and check them out as I am going to one of many Cub Scout things in just a minute.

Got some goodies from Bearsox and worked up one of my resin cast Indy car bodies for this one below.

The brass front wheels really are a neat way to keep the front end from jumping out of the slot. Oh and they look cool too.









This is how Fletcher and I looked yesterday when we went to Fun Plex to ride the Go Carts....ALL DAY LONG!! We both woke up right before lunch today. 
Getting in and out of the carts and bumper boats wore us out. It was a great day. Ready to go back and do it again soon. :woohoo:

Bob...we opened & closed the park...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bobhch said:


>



Way cool Bobzilla :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Freaky cool!!  That is a sweet color too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Is that a Bob...White Lightning...zilla "Future" release??? When will they be available??? RM


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Purple Phantom, well done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Coooll!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Whoa, almost missed these Bob...try some Canopy Glue, for gluing in those windows...zilla. Goes on white, dries clear. I'm with VJ, like the white one myself, not that there's anything wrong with the orange one...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


not much on carmanghia's....
BUT....THAT's got MY ATTENTION!!! :-O
a Carman of a different..set-up WOOO HOOO!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

*When we grew up (yeah right) and went to school there were certain teachers*

Thanks guys for the props on this Phantom Purple Indy build. 

Now that I look at pictures up close and blown up here I'm thinking that some Super Glue could be used to fill in a few places and then go back and paint those spots with white and Future on a brush to close up the surgery.

Alpink came to mind while doing this one up. We both are Pink Floyd Nuts. :freak:< Alpink & me >:freak:



I did this up a couple of nights ago with a Sharpie Very Fine PAINT pen. Found the paint pens at the front counter at Office Depot. 

Beware on mine the whole tip came off at one point while just trying to tap, tap, tap it down to get more ink to flow.

Now I need to paint a few bases pink for the bottoms. Oh I'm going to make more than one of these. I call dibs on one of them!! 

Bob...Just another brick in the wall...zilla


----------



## Tazman6069

The bottoms came in pink i believe. unless you like pssss... pink. oh, wait you do.


----------



## alpink

Bob ... that is way out wild ... zilla,
you have hit that one out of the park.
looks like a replica of the original without having them side by side.
PM me your mailing address, I have at least one with pink bottom.

..... Comfortably Numb !


----------



## bobhch

*I've got Pink paint....and many other colors too*



alpink said:


> Bob ... that is way out wild ... zilla,
> you have hit that one out of the park.
> looks like a replica of the original without having them side by side.
> PM me your mailing address, I have at least one with pink bottom.
> 
> ..... Comfortably Numb !


Thanks for the offer alpink but, I just did't have time to post up these other 20 pictures before we left for breakfast this morning.



Tazman6069 said:


> The bottoms came in pink i believe. unless you like pssss... pink. oh, wait you do.


Pssssssssssssssssssssht-ing I will go...
These all started as Dash VW Van unpainted kits...



Will be bringing about 90 to 100 of these VW Van bodies done up Bobzilla style to the Indiana slot car show this November FOR SALE!!

Alpink gets a Pink Floyd van, Mittens is getting a Coca Cola van and VideoJimmy has also asked for a Coca Cola van...The rest go to Indiana. 

Please, Please, Please no PMs asking for these before the show.
After the show the remains will be offered up on Swap and Sell or end up in my collection? Hmmmmmmmm I need more VW Vans... 

I have stayed very Quiet about this VW plan of mine. Here is why...

First I don't like selling stuff before I have the finished product done.

Secondly have never done this many paint jobs at once ( still only about half way done with the airbrushing alone).

Still need to paint the Headlights, taillights, turn signals, order and apply license plates from RRR replicas and apply them, put glass in and then put the 2 halves together, put the front and rear bumpers on, add decals, coke bottles, polar bears and the such and then clear coat and baggy them all up.















These pictures don't do these paint jobs justice so, come to the show and see them for yourself.

Bob...Yes I am a Crazed Painter...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Bob...I like that John Deere...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## noddaz

*That is a good looking bunch of busses...*

Jeez, Bob.. I bet you dream of VW busses at night... :freak:

Nice, very nice...

Scott


----------



## alpink

that is quite an undertaking.
cool project and "right jolly idea"!


----------



## bobhch

More Pictures before I get back to Phssssssssssssssssssst-ing more...

















Bob...I need new tires for my real 1/1 ride...zilla


----------



## noddaz

*Very cool Ghia....*

Very cool. No, cooler than THAT.


bobhch said:


> I am just walking away now until the Window tint dries.
> The window will get gooped in to prevent the Super Glue HAZZING BLUES.
> 
> Bob...Go Team Hooters...zilla


And the hazing blues, HATE EM!

Scott


----------



## bobhch

*Daddy's flow across the Ocean, leaving just a memory*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool stuff Bob...I like that John Deere...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Thanks Randy and everyone else for your kind comments.

The John Deere Van has been a long time in the waiting. 
I got the John Deere logos from John Deere mini fruit chew packages I bought several years ago.
Hilltop you gave me this idea with the Micro Scale Foil glue on the back of a thin package trick.

Heck Yeah I ate them. :freak: They were a little Odd tasting. :tongue:

Here is the Helicopter project as it moves forward slowly. 
Will be bringing this to the Indiana Show for Mr. Beers. Hope it gets finished by them. lol 









Bob...Look Mommy there's an airplane up in the sky...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

:wave:What? No Pepsi vans:tongue::devil:


----------



## XracerHO

All the Vans look Great Bob, like the Smokin' Joe's & cool truck project! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## swamibob

Rats Bob! Now I've got to save even more money for the show! WAY too cool stuff. Really dig the Mooneyes van. See ya there. 

Tom


----------



## bobhch

*Black and Yellow, Black and Yellow.....*

I'm working on this one right now and need to finish putting "SURF MIAMI" decals on the other side before my Mom shows up for the rest of the weekend.

Plan on doing all the headlight, turn signal and taillight detail painting after all the rest of the details get put on these vans.



41-willys I have a Pepsi van made and will try and get it posted up in a bit if time allows.

Bob...Surfs uP...zilla


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Love the Vans & the combo Vans shoes. It makes me think of 'Fast Times at Ridgemont High'
Please no smoke coming outta those vans. "Aloha Mr.Hand!!"


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love it!! Zilla creations rock!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*No Fries...CHIPS!! C-mon, C-mon we don't have all day...*



41-willys said:


> :wave:What? No Pepsi vans:tongue::devil:


Pepsi, Pepsi....No Coke....Cheese burger, Cheese burger, Cheese burger



Click below to see the SNL bit...

http://www.hulu.com/watch/3533





Bob...R.I.P. John B...zilla


----------



## bobhch

With Girl and Cub Scouts, Soccer, Ty-Kwondo (Our Daughter is now taking NINJA classes...lol), Guitar classes and now Bree is taking Trombone, getting to these little guys lately is getting hard to do. 

















Gingers Birthday is right around the corner so, went out tonight to pick up a nice present and card for her.

The Hobby Store was on the way so, I picked up lots of paint, Green Squadron putty, 5 props (that's all they had) and a BIG CAN of Thinner for my airbrush.

No the above is not Gingers gift. lol

Fletcher and I will be camping and fishing with Scouts Saturday and Sunday.
A well deserved break from things for both of us...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Bob...Got Worms...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

Finally something for the Pepsi fans:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## copperhead71

bobhch said:


> XracerHO,
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration for this one from your build of the British Thing (will find it an link it here). I knew my little German Sand Van was no match for your 50 cal mounted on the roll bar and got right to work building my own Thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had another Home Hitler (was a Police guy from series #6) and drilled his head, put a plastic coated wire in the hole & gooped it into place. Casted another body and turned it around for the gunner Homie (series #6 Ice cream dude) with a hat chop and mustache removed. Added a few scars also and painted both of their hats German gray.
> 
> The gun is only a 30 cal. but, it is 1/32 scale so, in real life it is like a 60 cal.  I super glued it in to the rear unpainted plastic convertible boot before doing the detail work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave this thing a bath in a Rust Wash. The gun was painted silver and used a black wash to help bring out the detail in it.
> 
> The Jerry (win43...lol) cans are from a JL pullback Baja Bug dye job gone bad. I just snipped them off and trimmed them up. Everyone knows the Germans have lots of gas...Phttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was painted (except for the German Dudes) on this so as to make the Rust Wash look right. Plastic surfaces don't look right with a wash. Kinda like a cheap Dollar General toy if you will.
> 
> 
> 
> This was just a fun project to do...again thanks XracerHO for the Thing build idea. We both just kinda bounced off of each other on this one.
> 
> Later on I will camouflage the cannon and see if I can take a picture like you did (Loved that pic) with palm trees and post it up in the Customs thread.
> 
> Bob...God Bless our troops...zilla


Still one of the best customs ever!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Man, that is COOL!


----------



## bobhch

*Deora castings make me Happy, Happy, Happy...*

Thanks Guys that Thing was fun to build...

Somebody on Pay Bay put one of Freds Deora Resin cars from days gone bye up and I snagged it. Oh Yeah!!



I will rip the rear bed cover and boards off like I did on my last Deora build but, am thinking of a way to make this next Deora, above, even more different.













I picked this up with a chassis and these rims for $21.25 plus $3.50 shipping.

Lucky for me the seller accidently spelled Deora = Deore which really helped I think?

Ka-Zing!!

Bob...it's build van time now for me first...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I still have that Mullet Beer green one here Bob...I have wicked paint skillz...zilla. Some day!!! That purple don't look half bad as is... :thumbsup::thumbsup:

But the one below it kicks butt too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

The Deora is one of my favorite show cars. I have seen resin casts of it before, but none looked that good. Now I'll have to keep my eyes open for at least one!

Eldon made a matchkit of the Deora and I had it on my watch list. It WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY more then I would pay for it.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobhch

I did up a whole bunch of Dash vw vans to sell at the Indiana slot show earlier this month. I sold some and, will be putting chassis under the rest of them to keep for myself.

This is my first (but,not the last) Hooters VW Van that gets to stay in my collection.









I plan on making a 4 gear VW Thing done up like this German bug in the near future.









More vw van pictures to come as they get mounted up.

Will be working on LDThomas's Pickup Semi (just need to mask and paint one more side) and Bob Beers Black Hawk Helicopter project.

It will be nice to finish up my loose ends and start creating some wild customs for the Zilla-Nation again.

Bob...Got VW...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking batch of VW's ya have there Mr.Zilla. Keep'em coming. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

All good-lookers Mr. BZ!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some great stuff coming from Bob...makes me wanna go back to Hooters...zillaville!!! Those do look good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobwoodly

Bob - great stuff as always, I've missed you!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat VeeWees Bob...I never met a VW I didn't like...zilla!! I really like that OOPS! bus! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

bobwoodly said:


> Bob - great stuff as always, I've missed you!


Thanks Guys...I never left but, have just been busy with VW Vans for 
several months as you will soon see by my post to come with pictures.

Not much of a drinker anymore but, in my younger days this "BEER" was a familiar 
friend of mine when the funds got low...glug, glug, glug. :drunk:





Oooooh and if you drive around in a "BEER" van like this you can expect the Police 
to be in your rear view mirror in no time flat.





No driver in my newer opposite white Ghia model but, it's only a 
head chop and goop away from being 100% done.





I used a piece of plastic styrene as a spacer up front to get the RRR rims and tires to clear. 
None needed in the rear.
You can see the white spacer under the orange body post on this one.
It can easily be painted orange to match.

Depending on what rims and tires that get used it all varies from car to car.



Off to the cave to chassis up some more VWs.

Using the AW chassis with the traction magnets makes these slightly top heavy VW Vans fun to run.

Bob...I have a Hooters Race Team...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Our daughter Bree let me have this duck to make this Ducky Van.
This is a pretty good score for a 50 cents machine...Thank You Bree. :thumbsup:

The good thing is I can still make a small mold of it to make more if needed
using the yellow and white mix it by hand mold rubber that just gets 
squished around the object to make the mold.
It also sets up fast and you can start pouring right away.

This stuff is available at Hobby Lobby and is what I used to make my 
fake Poop Mold. It is still putting out fake poop after all these years...fun times!



Changed Clunker decal to  Cluker...yeah I know I should have cut out another "C"...doh 





These rims were made by ho models a long time ago. 
He doesn't make them anymore.  I may try to make my own? 

Bob...this one brings me back to my younger days (way younger days)...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy

just ducky lol fcb


----------



## WesJY

LOL!!!

Wes


----------



## joegri

oh man only from the mind of our friend von zilla!!! i can,t tell ya just how much i belly laughed at this cluck. i just love it. the feel good car/build of the year! have been waiting patiently for some new stuff from "the show". nice job zilla thumbsup:this made my day!


----------



## bobhch

*Go back a page to see more vws I just put up...*



joegri said:


> oh man only from the mind of our friend von zilla!!! i can,t tell ya just how much i belly laughed at this cluck. i just love it. the feel good car/build of the year! have been waiting patiently for some new stuff from "the show". nice job zilla thumbsup:this made my day!


joegri,

Glad I made you laugh...
go back a page on this thread and there are some more VW builds I just slipped chassis underneath.





Super-Vans to the rescue. Oh man I so need to build a Bat-Van someday too.
My work here is never done...

More VWs on the way VERY SOON...

Bob...off to the Bat-Cave I go...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

I am always amazed at no matter what car you decide to do>>>POW<<< you got the decals to go with it. Are they always custom done on your own printer?


----------



## bobhch

*Decals....I know this is TMI....Couldn't stop myself lol*



sethndaddy said:


> I am always amazed at no matter what car you decide to do>>>POW<<< you got the decals to go with it. Are they always custom done on your own printer?


I have never made decals.

Use lots of RRR (Road Racing Replicas) decals lately and picked up a bunch more in Indiana at the slot car show from the Jag Hobbies table.
Jag Hobbies didn't have the license plate decals so, I will be filling out an order form to mail in to RRR tonight. Just got done looking around there.

Rob from Radical Decals past away a couple of years ago. 
His Sister came on to Hobby Talk and left a post to let people here know. 
R.I.P. Rob.
He made and sold lots of decals on Pay Bay and I still have a bunch of them.
Just starting to run out of the license plate decals he made.

Have a bunch of Slotrod 65 decals too. He used an Alps printer to get the white that is needed to make nice decals. 
Phred sold his Alps printer and his Rocket Decal business a long while back. 
He had tons of Vintage Rocket decals that he sold and ho slot cars was just a fun side bit as he likes slot cars also.

You may still be able to order decals from Slotrod 65 if he has some left?
I would contact him first before ordering any off of his site.

http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/

I look at the local Hobby Stores also for the Teeth decals that old war airplanes used have on them. 
Also 1/24th Sponsor decals that Hobby Stores sell are good for ho sized decals. 
Used WM (Waste Management), NOS, SNAP ON and a bunch of others for my ho builds.

Have found also that Fingernail Decal makers have lots of neat small decals for sale on Pay Bay. Usualy 20 for $2.00 or something like that...Cheap.
Most of the people that make these clear coat them correctly. 
Also I had one fingernail maker use a thick clear plastic decal base that didn't work worth a dang.

Now with these cheaper fingernail decals here is what you need to know.
These people don't have white ink. Either have the decal printed on clear or on white. You need to think about what will work for your application as clear will not work on dark colors as there is no white back ground to stop the bleeding of colors. On light colors clear works great.

So, if you are going with the fingernail decal route you, might want to by a small amount from each seller to try them out first.
Some people will let you buy custom Fingernail Decals and you just send them the image you want them to make.
Rob (Black Ox Purple) is getting me a computer for my track timing system and I will also be able to do my Hocus Pocus art program once again on that.
When windows moved forward my program didn't work anymore...aaaaaaaaaah!! 

There are tons of Cool Images you can find just by searching on Google an then hit "Copy". With an art program like Gimp 2 or something you can then change colors or change the image to your liking.
I found an Iron Cross image and then had them made in a bunch of different colors. 

When you find decals you like it is good to pick up a bunch as you never know 
how long they will continue to make them? 

Hilltops trick is neat also. You can take product items like little Pretzel bags, plastic pop bottles or Cheetos and cut off any small useable parts and glue them on as they are thin using MicroScale foil glue in a bottle. 

Will be showing some John Deere VW Vans her soon that I got the John Deere by cutting off the image from a John Deere fruit chew package.
Oh and you get to eat the fruit chews also.

Even have a binder with clear ziplock like sleeves for some of my decals.
All of my decals are at a hand reach from my workbench. 

When we were in California this Summer I picked up some VANS OFF THE WALL Stickers from a skateboard shop. Will be posting the results of my VW Vans with them on in this thread soon. 
The future clear coat covered them well...wish I would have gotten more at $1.99 cents a sheet. Now I am low on them which, is my decal fear. Running out of a certain Decal.

There is a guy named STP something or other that lives South Carolina that sold me a bunch of sheets of Nascar type decals. One of the decals was a Hooter decal that I use a lot. Another decal was the Meyers, Keystone Beer and Silver Bullet decals.
Would cut the "M" off of Meyers and then put that in front of "ullet" (Bullet with the "B" Cut off to make Mullet Beer decals for some Joez themed cars and trucks.
I have chopped a lot into my sheets of these and fear of running out of Hooters decals will happen.
Well Hooters changed their logo recently so, I need to try and find a way to get New Hooters Logo decals. 

Dragula gave me som neat old school decals that I keep on hand.

My Dad used to build 1/24 car, truck, motorcycle, snowmobile, tractor, bike and all sorts of models as I was growing up...I mean he built lots of models.
I have a box of his old decals still that get used now and then. 
MicroScale sells a treatment for old decals to keep them from cracking and breaking apart.
Sometimes they still do but, it's fun when the old ones work out. 

Also Hobby Stores and Pay Bay sell individual letters on sheets that I use ALOT. 
This is WORK but, the end result is a fun custom slot car. 
These decals come in Gold leaf, Silver, green, red, yellow, white, black etc.

Keep a bowl of water on my bench at all times. It has a flat edge to set the decals on after they get dipped. Then I dab a little more water on them to coax them from their backing.

All my decals get set with MicroScale Decal Set Solution.
This stuff is great. It keeps your decals from floating off in a bath of FUTURE FLOOR covering that I store in a cheap tuperware like container.
Also it's cheap and it will soften you decals to let them form on any slot car surface you need them to go on. 

There is a guy on Pay Bay that sells bullet hole decals in ho scale. 
When I first picked some up I found that they were a bit large for ho scale
and asked the seller if he could make them smaller. Told him the size and BAM now we can all have ho bullet holes. They need to be put on white or light colors as the bullet hole in the middle is clear. He has sold a bunch of these since the down size. I think he sells them for around $2.00 a sheet. What a deal. 

If you match the paint (red, white, black works well for this) to the decals you have you can 
do some wild stuff. Sometimes you need to do a little free hand painting to get the job done.
Steady as you go. Know when to walk away...or you are going to goof things up. 

I know about and spend way to much on decals. OMG...I'm a decal Nerd. 

Bob...Always keeping an eye out for decals...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

VW Van, all look GREAT & really like the Police version!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the decal info! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> VW Van, all look GREAT & really like the Police version!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the decal info! ..RL


RL,

I learned how to decal right here on HT and then just expanded off of that.
Thanks to everyone that has helped me reach to a new level of World Decal Dominance. lol





These are RRR decals. Note you must remove a "R" from his Sherriff decals as was stated in other post here on HT. Just a snip and your good. 

Well first the Police and now the Seriff shows up in Las Zillas Speedway.
Godzilla is up in arms but, he has restrained himself from melting these Law enforcement type slots with his Hot Breath....spared again. Wheeeeeeeeeeew!!

Bob...law and order (not necessarily in that order)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Hearse build shows FUN, FUN, FUN in this build up!!!*

Thought these VANS decals I picked up in California this Summer would look right at home on some of my Dash VW Van creations. 

With a top coat of Future for a protective clear coat this little guy zipped around the track very well.





Here is a Hearse (casted up by Ed) that got mounted up on a TOMY SRT chassis with a divorced front end. 
This thing is QUICK!!

This Hearse is in the beginning stage and will get a rust and zombie treatment next.





On this Hearse I took the RRR rear rims and removed the Knubs to bring the them in to a more respectable position.

I'm trying to clean off my workbench...that will never happen but, there are a few places that are vacant 
now....ooops wait not anymore. hahahahahahaha :lol:

Bob...have been waiting to do up one of the Hearse forever...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*I can think of 55 reasons why you all beter start getting busy...*

I sent my business partners Tony & Orlando out to get a Race Car for Slotcarmans Big Build Off contest.

They hopped on a bus & went to see Don at Yellow Ribbon Used Cars. 



They found this Super Cool 55 Convertible and the price was just a tad to much...

Now It's been three long years, (yeah that's a long time) do ya still want that Chevy?



The paint is all original except for the front fender where the 55 hit an Ole Oak Tree and got a darn near perfect paint match to fix things up.

Well the money changed hands as they took 100 dollars off the Ole Chev-yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! :woohoo:

We still have a long way to go with this Dash Black & White classic Race Car.

Bob...stay on the bus, forget about us & put the blame on me...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

lol, lil nerd figures. my horrorclix box is growling.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh, The Suits are in town...must be a conference meeting. Stick a Hooter's owl on that briefcase...RM


----------



## vickers83

They always say that "suits" look stiff! LOL! Guess they prove it! Nice lookin 55! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

yea just wait till the "suites" meet a few zilla zombies!! that i gotta see!...get out...get out now.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> lol, lil nerd figures. my horrorclix box is growling.


You guys are cracking me up...Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....hahahahahahaha

Well I have been making some stickers on Sticky Back Paper by just finding images on the World Wide Web, Copy, Size and Print. Fun Times!!

Made an AFX trailer into a Faller Trailer and snapped a picture of the whole Rig in front of a Faller Magazine on Faller track.





When we went to visit Yankee in Las Vegas I gave him one of these Hooters Trailers.
Made one up for Las Zillas Speedway today.







Time to go eat now and then off to Lincoln for a UNL Basketball game with our 
son Fletcher.

Bob...That aint no fowl...zilla


----------



## win43

KEWL stickers dude :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat idea Bob...sticky fingers...zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I wish I could have a Faller track set up...


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Neat idea Bob...sticky fingers...zilla! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I wish I could have a Faller track set up...


C'mon you know this is your Uncle slotcarmans set...it has to be. LOL 

When I picked up a lot of Faller stuff of the bay this is what I saw first. 
Reminded me of you instantly. 







This track was DIRTY AND GUNKED UP. It was my duty to wash away all that
OLD, OLD, OLD Dirt and Grime. Cleaned up very nicely after many hours of cleaning with soap and water and a green scrub pad in the sink.

Going to make a little Faller single lane mini track just for fun. Unless I find more track to make a Mid-Sized one. 

Don't know much about ho scale trains but, would be fun to have one in this set-up too.
I see flat cars with containers on them.





Eight of these Faller trucks came from France. I got lucky and found a place that was selling them NOS online. Sure I'm broke but, I was broke before I picked this all up...works for me. 

Bob...not wishing anymore...zilla


----------



## bobhch

This guy even drilled a hole in the rear and put in a red taillight.



Have been so busy cleaning and making stickers that I have not even checked
to see if these chassis run. 
It can be safe to say they will need to come apart and cleaned and oiled. 
Looks like some fun to run trucks to me....Yeah!!

My plan is to next cast up the Container truck first to run with a t-jet chassis.
There are two different cabs that can be switched out to fit on any of the chassis.

Will make some black glass and will try my hand a clear glass too.
No promises on the clear but, if this stuff works I will share my source.

Bob...back on the road to go see my Dad now:wave:...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!! Lots of cool Faller stuff there!! I I really like those RR Xings!!! Especially the angled one! I've got a ton of choo choo track in a tote here. Let me know when you're ready. I'll make you such a deal...


----------



## bobwoodly

Nice Faller collection!


----------



## ParkRNDL

LOVE the Faller stuff. I have a few Faller bodies, and a bunch of oddball Falller track, but I never did much with them...

--rick


----------



## XracerHO

Great Faller haul of cars & trucks, Bob, they should all work well once cleaned up! Some have little diode plates to make the current go in one direction, simple flip them over to match your track power current direction. Supper stickers too! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet!!! Lots of cool Faller stuff there!! I I really like those RR Xings!!! Especially the angled one! I've got a ton of choo choo track in a tote here. Let me know when you're ready. I'll make you such a deal...


Looks like Marklin choo choo. Those crossings are for three rail AC use. Note the center contacts. 

I can actually use them Bob. LMK if yer game to part with them.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy snickerdoodles!! I didn't even see that! Good eye Bill! I didn't know they made them for Marklin, though it would make sense. I still want to make some RR Xings with the improved method I dreamed up. I got as far as taking a few train tracks out of the bin, about 5 months ago.


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Looks like Marklin choo choo. Those crossings are for three rail AC use. Note the center contacts.
> 
> I can actually use them Bob. LMK if yer game to part with them.


Bill,

They are yours Man...Choooo, Choooo !! 

Will send you a PM confirming I have your correct address right now. 

Slotcarman it looks like you better hang on to your train track.
Bill is a big Train nut too so, these crossings are going to a good place 
where they will get used.

Bob...Time to start building a lego mold box now...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Trickey devils, Faller made crossings for 2 rail DC choo choos (Fleischman) and 3 rail AC choo choos (Marklin) so ya gotta watch out.


----------



## bobhch

I took apart and cleaned up this Faller Truck Chassis after removing all the extra wiring.

Put in New brush springs & Wizard brushes, cleaned up the pancake armature and even tried to stuff a New set of Dash Magnets inside but, they were a hair to big.

This chassis is a cool beast with all its gearing on the top plate. 
Needed to be able to pull that Heavy Metal truck base.

Put power to the chassis and NOTHING. 
Well at least it looks cool. 

I can get the rear wheels to turn by moving the larger top gear so, 
it must be an electrical problem. 
Looking at these pictures I'm thinking it could be a bad conection 
from where the pickup shoe springs go to the side spring.
It's weird (or just a little different) that the rear pickup shoe notch is plastic and not copper. 






Here is an AW chassis mocked up to see what needs to be changed to make this fit.



Using the front middle axle hole I was able to get a match on the wheelbase!!



I don't drink pop much BUT, WHEN I DO...



Next it's time to put the mocked up chassis into the light blue base plate.

Bob...to be continued...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Feel free to move around the cabin...the seatbelt light is now off...*

Let's take a look at what we have here.

First off the rear wheels are for looks but, they need to have a correct rear post height to keep them from jamming up on the fender wells.



Now you can see that the rear post is a bit to tall and that it will
need to be moved back just a bit also. 

Not having the top plate on helps get things into place to figure this stuff out.
There is plenty of room for the top plate to fit into after the post work gets done.

You can see that the rear set of tires are touching the fender wells when this
is upside down. Ride height is going to be important to get a good running truck.



Cleaned this up and am now getting ready to clay up this for casting.
I will put clay under the light blue base plate of this truck to make the 
female part of my 2 part Squish Mold. 



After the second half of the mold is made it will get casted up a few times.
Next I will make the changes needed and then make another bottom half mold to let it fit a T-jet chassis.

Will take pictures of how all this works out with the mold making process.

In the end I will be able to make trucks to fit on the Faller Chassis or the T-Jet chassis.

Below are plans for another Faller Truck to be casted up. I have learned that building a pyramid type clay base 
makes the newly molded body de-mold a lot better. 



I'm NOT TAKING ORDERS for these...Please don't ask. Some people like Hilltop, Greg Gipe, Ed and others that have given me castings of their own will get a few of these.

I don't do this for money NOR DO I WANT TO. This is for fun and after buttoning up a few things it's going to be ME time for a LONG time in my building. 

With that being said...if anyone else wants to cast up Faller Trucks for the masses feel free to do so.
It won't make me mad or hurt my feelings a bit. Being a BEAST of part "ZILLA" part man makes me less sensitive..hahahahaahaha

I want to go BIG and build CRAZY COOL STUFF but, I can't do that when
I'm building for others. It was easier to build custom slot cars when I was smoking. 
Now I just go SLOW and have less time but, am glad I don't smoke anymore.

Will be casting up the cab and window after I get this phase I done.
There are 2 different cabs that FALLER used. They can be switched out on the plastic bases
to be able to give a different look. Very neat idea...

Bob...now I'm hoping that everything goes smooth with the casting...zilla


----------



## vickers83

Very Cool Zilla! Can`t wait to see the final results! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

some of the faller motors will only run in 1 direction.
try putting the power supply both directions to see if it will run.
that chassis is called a zink chassis and it is geared to run slowly.
you got some great trucks and bodys in that lot !!!
I have lots of faller cars trucks n track in my collection that I have collected over the years . I got bored with the same old aurora cars after a while..
so I like making an buying resin bodys for the aurora chassis . 
I have put some aurora chassis in faller trucks by making a slot where the front screw goes in the aurora chassis so it will slide back n forth till the front tires don't rub the fenders. here's is a faller boley tjet , truck with a resin thames tjet panel truck


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, Great work & can't wait to see all your custom resin creations. Keep posting your progress, eager to follow along with your truck development. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

i,m always amazed to see how casting is done. seems ya gotta think backwards..i think. nice job on the big trucks zilla. please continue showing what you have goin on there. very interesting to me. that casting stuff is like voodoo and hyroglifics all in one.


----------



## bobhch

60chevyjim that is what I'm talking about...Yeah nice Truck!!
Thanks for the mounting tips...

joegri & RL,

I'm starting out slow with these two guys first...

Will post more pictures of them after they get painted up. 
They need to be a bit darker so, the next pair get a little more dye added.





These were made with the stuff you get from Hobby Lobby in the yellow and white tubes.
You just mix the two together for 1 min. & then push over your object to be molded. 
These were both made as a one pice mold. 
Will take picks of them and post up here later.





Have picked up a bunch of these made for Buggy t-jet chassis bodies from Greg Gipe on E-Bay. They are fun to do up with oversized drivers.
Kinda like Wes and his SWEET Tyco Go Carts in a way. 

Have a couple of Soccer Games to go to right now. 
Be back later...

Sponge Bob and Patrick came from a book our 2 kids found at the GoodWill. 
They didn't want me cutting them up so, I casted them up.

Bob...sponge square pants...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You crack me up Sponge Bob..."please don't cut him up daddy"...zilla. RM


----------



## Hittman101

Those are sweet!! Phyllis said she wants them!! . Keep up the awesome work Bob!!


----------



## joegri

it does,nt matter how bad i,m fellin but when i tune into the von zilla show i just laugh out loud at the stuff that goes on here! man zilla this is fun stuff. i,m likin the body that the sponge is gonna roll round in!as for animated dudes i have grown fond of those lil dudes in the dispicable me movies...ya know the guyz with the dive masks lol my fav is the guy that has 1 big eye. i,m chucklin just thinkin bout them:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Well when I say we're busy with Cub Scouts I mean it....Wheeeew!!

Today Fletchers Pine Wood Derby car got cranked out and is ready to roll Saturday at the Big Event!! 
I let him use the Ban Saw and every other detail...we did this together. 

Bree and Ginger were at Girl Scouts all day. Ring Ring Ring....Ginger
Tells us that we forgot a B-Day Party at the bowling and lazer tag building in Elkorn.

We ran out to grab a card and a Cool Gift and Bam made the party an hour late but, was better than not at all and it was all good.

Then we picked up one of Fletchers Cub Scout Buds and they are shooting Nerf Guns all over the house right now.  Fun Times!! 



Will be working on our Daughters Pine Wood Derby car RIGHT NOW!
It got painted white and Bree decorated it in markers her way. 
Will show pics when it's done. Open Class cars need to weigh 7oz.
& Scouts cars need to weigh 5oz. Tungsten is the 4th heaviest weight & is what we use in most of the build.

Time to get Pine Wood Derby working. Then I can get back to SpongeBob & 
Patrick.

Will be up all night to get my car finished up.

Oh and then Monday Night Fletcher and I will be going to a Boy Scout Troop
for a visit as next year he will be in Boy Scouts and we need to figure out
Which Troop will fit us the best.

Bob...a Nerf bullet just flew in front of my face (missed me) and was followed
by a sorry Dad (LOL)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

oh mannnn thats one sweet looking derby car!!! toby and i are working on one now!!! i will post the picture soon. FUN ! FUN ! FUN!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> oh mannnn thats one sweet looking derby car!!! toby and i are working on one now!!! i will post the picture soon. FUN ! FUN ! FUN!
> 
> Wes


Wes is Tobys car a MOPAR? Sublime Green, Purple Pasion or HEMI Orange? 

Two down and one to go...



This 7oz. BEAST has polished axles, smoothed out tires, with a low stance
and the center of balance just right. All in a Super slim package...thanks to Tungsten.

My DeWalt cordless drill batteries from work dumped on me during Brees
build & didn't bring home my charger so, will do some work up on my Leader car (I'm an Assistant Cub Master & Assistant Den Leader).
Will be trying to win this Leader 7oz. Open Class. The Current Cub Master
has the KNOT Trophy as, he won it last year. The completion is tough but, hopefully I will be posting a picture of the KNOT Trophy with my winning car here soon.

Bob...Wait till you see my out of Box Stock car build...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes is Tobys car a MOPAR? Sublime Green, Purple Pasion or HEMI Orange?
> 
> LOL!! of course this time it is hemi orange and i will post the picture here when it's done. it got polished axles, wheels , illegal homemade graphite lubricant and lots of illegal hemi and mopar stuff on it!!! hee hee hee..
> 
> Wes


----------



## WesJY

Tell Fletcher and Bree that their cars are AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Hey bob - toby got his car done. he did everything except stickers and wheels (i helped him on that) .. of course its a general lee - hemi orange!!! we were watching the dukes of hazzard on CMT and he decided he wants to make one.. 

cant wait to race it next saturday! behind the wheel - inside has custom made ball bearings.. SHHHH.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Tell Fletcher and Bree that their cars are AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Fletcher just saw Tobys car and said, The DUKES OF HAZARD...SWEET!!"

Very Cool Car Wes!! Hope Toby and You have a lots of Pine Wood Derby fun...Yeah!!

Here is the car I am bringing to race in the Adult Leader Race.







And here are all of our cars (Ginger isn't racing). Check in is from 6-8 this Friday. The race is Saturday.

Going to set up the track this Friday night before the race as people check in their cars and leave them. 

Have been wanting to do this Pine Wood Derby box build for a couple of years now.  I saw an image of one when searching Google for Pine Wood Derby images so, this is not my original idea but, still fun, fun, fun!!





Any more Derby car pics anyone? Post em up here if yah got em. :roll:

Bob...vroooom, vroooom the Assistant leader of the pack...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Our Pinewood days are long past, but I do remember...Still got the cars upstairs. Good luck on the race!!! That box car has to be most orginal...
RM


----------



## bobhch

*I'm a Toys R Us kid...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Our Pinewood days are long past, but I do remember...Still got the cars upstairs. Good luck on the race!!! That box car has to be most orginal...
> RM


It was a fun build cutting the box up and putting the cut outs on with the magic glue stick that kids use these days.




Bob...I don't want to grow up...zilla


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!! yeah i dont want to grow up too!!!


Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, looks like your having alot of Family fun with the Pinewood cars & Sponge Bob Buggies so stay young & good luck racing!! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

XracerHO said:


> Bob, looks like your having alot of Family fun with the Pinewood cars & Sponge Bob Buggies so stay young & good luck racing!! ..RL


Well guys I won the Leader Knot plaque tonight!! 
Yeah I'm the man with the box...





Our son Fletcher (the Webelo in the middle) got 4th place over all but, no trophy for that...DANG. 
He was a good sport about not winning a Trophy and already has plenty
of ideas on what to do next year. 



Here are the Scout Pine Wood Derby cars...
The White Wedge with the Blue Lightning Bolt was the #1 overall winner (Webelos two) & the Blue Wedge with the White Lightning Bolt was the #2 overall winner (Webelos one) and yes they are brothers and Fletchers buds in Webelos. The Third Place overall winner was also a Webelo so, that bumped Fletcher out of the Trophy availability. It's all good as he finished Fourth overall and he knows it...





Bree didn't do very well in the Open Class for the kids not in Cub Scouts...5th almost all 6 races. She got over it pretty fast. Wheeew.



I beat the Cubmasters yellow tired Buick and the Yellow car with red flames with my block of wood kit car.



Good times...Yeah!!

Bob...was born to race...zilla


----------



## bobhch

The track came down as fast as it went up and got stowed back
in our Packs rental garage.

Until next year...

Our son Fletcher with a big broom.



Our Daughter Bree and the Overall Winner pushing the small broom.
He was so happy to win as he will be crossing over to Boy Scouts next 
Month at the Blue and Gold. He had never won a trophy until now.
He will get his name on the BIG ONE (traveling trophy with all the names 
of the over all winners on it) and get to keep that for a year!!






Bob...there was a Chili making contest (Mmmmmm) & LOTS OF OTHER FOOD...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Chili? Did someone say chili???? Congrats to all the ...zillas! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now where's this chili?:lol:


----------



## bobhch

Here is a sneak peak at my entry for the race car build up.

Greg Gipe (tailightsfading) resin body in blue, SpongeBob resin in yellow and painted by me (bob...not a sponge...zilla), clear blue chassis by Auto World and Bearsox (Balls Out Racing) tires and rims.

This is were I'm at so far...







Was taking a look at the other thread of entries and...WOW! 
Great builds guys!!
Building Custom Slot Cars is still done in 2014...Yeah!!

Bob...who lives in a pineapple under the sea...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Home of the Bobs Big Boy...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Chili? Did someone say chili???? Congrats to all the ...zillas! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Now where's this chili?:lol:


I ate the Mild Chili but, my butt was on fire the next day...YIKES!! :freak:

Oooooooh and Stew, Fried Chicken, Deviled eggs and some thick Egg Noodle Soup. Yummy, yum, yum!!:tongue:

Bob...show me the Chili...zilla


----------



## bobhch

doh,doh,doh


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TMI, Bob...do, do, do...zilla!!! RM


----------



## Hittman101

I really like it.. Keep them coming.. Phyllis my daughter said sooo cute..


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The Sponge Bob connection...*

We know all about your Bikini Bottom connection Bob...I like crabby patties almost as much as Hooters...zilla. We have the pictures to prove it!!










What happens in Vegas doesn't always stay in Vegas...










Don't worry Bob... Your secret is safe with us!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## vickers83

I do hope you & sponge bob had seperate rooms in vegas?  The pinewood cars are very cool too! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly

So much for aerodynamics, I love that your block of wood won the leader Pinewood derby!


----------



## Bill Hall

"Muy mass amigo" !

Way to go Bob!


----------



## bobhch

*Roll baby roll....roll baby roll..*

My Sponge Bob entry is finished and posted up in the double barrel race car thread now...Vote for Pedro 







Had this one mostly done for the longest time, except couldn't figure out a driver for it until lately. 
A large Monster with a club...works for me...Eeeeeek a Rat. 





Just put in an order with bearsox at Balls Out Racing for some more 
t-jet delrin Indy rims & tires.
These are great for making those AW magnets non functional for some
Old School Racing fun!

UPDATE Bearsox threw in a couple sets of these tires for Indy style t-jet rims.
They work perfect for lowering Spongebobs racer down to the ground. I'm Going to need more of these!!





Bob...I'm trying to stay on a roll...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Have always been a Huge fan of the Little Red Wagon and this paper version.

Somebody on E-Pay sells copies of this paper cut out for a reasonable price (THANK YOU!!) so, 
it was an easy decision to make...Buy it now!





Well right off the bat my cardboard stock body mount didn't work out very
well for me. 

Took some Plastistruct and welded (used the special plastistruct glue)
together my own bullet proof version.









Used modern technology (the glue stick) to put this together easily.
I like easy. 



Just got back from the LEGO MOVE and it was a lot of building fun to see.
Now I am a Master Builder...

Bob...keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

:thumbsup: Good Stuff!! I have a pic of that somewhere to print those. I will see if I can find it and post it


----------



## sethndaddy

Bob, what did you use for those wheelwells, a butter knife, lol.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Bob, what did you use for those wheelwells, a butter knife, lol.


hahahahahaha....no some to big Skizzors. 

With plastic I just grab my Dremel tool...need to get a paper punch.

Bob...rock, paper, scissors...zilla


----------



## 22tall

If you want a more bulletproof Little Red Wagon try gluing the paper to a piece of lexan. You did make copies didn't you? Weren't there something like 8 of those paper cars? I'll have to check my disc.

Tip of the hat for your work with the kids. The soap box cars look much better than the ones did back in the day. Of course back then you got a branch and a stone ax. My favorite was the aircraft carrier.


----------



## bobhch

Well here it is......LDThomas did this Tyco Semi/Pickup truck up over 10 years ago. 
It was sitting in Primmer so, he drove over to our house and dropped it off about 6 months ago.

Shortly after the one side of this Way Cool Rig got Phsssssssst-ed it started getting cold. I waited until last week to finish it of and here it is!

Put some rrr rims & some PVT tires in the rear on a Budget Tyco/Mattel chassis.

LDThomas may show up at Robs to race Friday.
If so he can get his truck back then. 









Was lucky enough to get some goodwrenchint flame mask to try out last week.
The top of the hood and roof of this 57 is the end result done up in paint.

The rest is rrr decals that finished this off along with moon style rrr rims and Firestone tires.









Thanks everyone for all the comments you leave on this thread. I usualy 
try to respond to them but, have been on the move a lot lately.

For instance we are going out the door right now for real Mexican food!!

Bob...I feel like a Cheese Enchilada with a BIG Taco...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking rides there Mr.Zilla. Digging the big rig pick'em up truck. :thumbsup: 
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! that Peterbuilt pick em up is wicked!!! Funky color scheme too!!! Glad to see ya back at it Bob. I know you're busy, so hit an miss will have to do. Kids come first! :thjumbsup[::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool work on the Big Rig good buddy!!! Color package looks great!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

22tall said:


> If you want a more bulletproof Little Red Wagon try gluing the paper to a piece of lexan. You did make copies didn't you? Weren't there something like 8 of those paper cars? I'll have to check my disc.


PleaSe elaborate. 8 different paper dodges????

Would you mind setting us up with templates??? Those are way cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

bobhch said:


> Well here it is......LDThomas did this Tyco Semi/Pickup truck up over 10 years ago. It was sitting in Primmer so, he drove over to our house and dropped it off about 6 months ago.
> 
> LDThomas may show up at Robs to race Friday.
> If so he can get his truck back then.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/bobhch/media/bobhch039/MVC-005S_zps238c8bae.jpg.html
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/user/bobhch/media/bobhch039/MVC-004S_zps63ebd4b1.jpg.html


WOWZER !!! :thumbsup: Great job, Zilla.

Hope to see you Friday.


----------



## 22tall

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> PleaSe elaborate. 8 different paper dodges????
> 
> Would you mind setting us up with templates??? Those are way cool!!!:thumbsup:


Joe, back in the '60s Car Model did a series of paper bodies for tjets.
Little Red Wagon
Hemi Under Glass (the original)
Doctor Fate
Drag School Bus
Timing Tower & xmas tree
Team Tractor Trailer
Team Racing Van Trailer 
Jet Car
Paddy Wagon
I have them on disc but they are not hi res. When I blow them up to proper size they look fuzzy. Bob's looks much sharper.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

22tall said:


> Joe, back in the '60s Car Model did a series of paper bodies for tjets.
> Little Red Wagon
> Hemi Under Glass (the original)
> Doctor Fate
> Drag School Bus
> Timing Tower & xmas tree
> Team Tractor Trailer
> Team Racing Van Trailer
> Jet Car
> Paddy Wagon
> I have them on disc but they are not hi res. When I blow them up to proper size they look fuzzy. Bob's looks much sharper.


Darn it!! Too bad they do look trick. I would love to get a set for myself.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

bobhch said:


>


SWEET looking semi!!!!!! Panel truck is kick ass too!!! 

So what is your take on the flames? Like the variety? something else I need to do with them? Scallops will be coming sometime to


----------



## WesJY

SO FREAKIN COOL!!! I like it! 

Wes


----------



## Marty

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> PleaSe elaborate. 8 different paper dodges????
> 
> Would you mind setting us up with templates??? Those are way cool!!!:thumbsup:


I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but here are mine I built back when the magazines were new:



I get the most comments from Prof Fate:



The glue from 1969 has dried already. Sheesh, must have been cheap glue.
Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL I've never seen them, other than the LRW. When I saw the group shot I thought that was a Hong Kong Phooey car!! LOL


----------



## alpink

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...gihu4VDnHfM3lYZLp3MppZiA&ust=1393380038004638

great race.

whence Dick Dastardly was based on

http://www.carthrottle.com/professor-fates-hannibal-8-could-be-yours/


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Marty said:


> I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but here are mine I built back when the magazines were new:
> 
> 
> 
> I get the most comments from Prof Fate:
> 
> 
> 
> The glue from 1969 has dried already. Sheesh, must have been cheap glue.
> Marty
> Marysville, OH
> Marty & Doc in the morning
> WQTT 1270
> http://qt1270.com/


Too freaking cool!


----------



## 22tall

Nice collection Marty. Dr Fate's car is a good candidate for a styrene build


----------



## bobhch

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> SWEET looking semi!!!!!! Panel truck is kick ass too!!!
> 
> So what is your take on the flames? Like the variety? something else I need to do with them? Scallops will be coming sometime to


I like the flames so far ( O.K. I love them so far!!):thumbsup:
It's cold right now but, plan on painting more flames when it warms up a little.

The small flames are great for cars that don't have lots of room for a big flame assortment.

Have a neat Tyco based resin School Bus that will be getting some of your other flame mask.
Will keep you updated with pictures and info as the flames happen.

Thanks again for letting me try these bad boys out!!

Bob...I'm a Fire Breathing Gummy Bear...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Marty said:


> I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but here are mine I built back when the magazines were new:


Ooooooooh Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting these up....Yeah Dr Fate's car is WAY FAR OUT!! 

Bob...hi-jack ahead Marty, what are your demands...zilla


----------



## joegri

the ziila show would make me a happy guy if bob could make up a hong kong phoooey car! thanx for posting that cartoon pic scman i laughed pretty good and thought that could be a great car with a zilla twist. bob i hear ya bout being just a bit too cold to play. but it,ll be over in a few weeks.


----------



## bobhch

*Phooooooooooooooooooey....Yes!!*



joegri said:


> the ziila show would make me a happy guy if bob could make up a hong kong phoooey car! thanx for posting that cartoon pic scman i laughed pretty good and thought that could be a great car with a zilla twist. bob i hear ya bout being just a bit too cold to play. but it,ll be over in a few weeks.


Well joegri,

Now I have see this picture a few times from different post about me making a Hong Kong Phooooey car it has finally HIT ME...BAM!!

I see what this build is going to take...a DASH GHIA BODY....HELLO!!










Do you guys see it??????????? YEAH!!!!!!!

I just happen to have a Ghia project car started that will fill the bill perfectly for this build.

Will be taking our son to Soccer practice in a bit but, after that I may mess around with this Phooooey buggy idea. It just took me a while to climb abourd.

Bob...still in AWE of Marty's Paper collection (Dude that is Sooooo Cool)...zilla


----------



## bobhch

I found these images by google-ing Dr. Fates paper car.

Marty had posted these up on a different forum way back in 2011.
So, Marty gets Credit for more WAY COOL PICS!!









More to come...


----------



## bobhch

more cool cars...









Fate is next...


----------



## bobhch

Bob...dats all I got...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SO COOL!!!

Wes


----------



## 60chevyjim

it would be cool if some one could print them 
and sell copys in the correct size to make the slot car bodys . 
I would like the tractor trailer and the school bus and some of the others too.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

60chevyjim said:


> it would be cool if some one could print them
> and sell copys in the correct size to make the slot car bodys .
> I would like the tractor trailer and the school bus and some of the others too.


I would love to have them all. How cool would that be.

Are those not actual size magazine covers??


----------



## sethndaddy

stealing Bobs ideas, lol

I have the first and only Chinese food delivery slot car.


----------



## Hittman101

I like the color Seth


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

60chevyjim said:


> it would be cool if some one could print them
> and sell copys in the correct size to make the slot car bodys .
> I would like the tractor trailer and the school bus and some of the others too.


I saved all the pics and plan on doing this


----------



## mr_aurora

*"Helo" Zilla*

:thumbsup:Anything close to being completed for Highland?


----------



## bobhch

*Go ahead & hate me for my rant...this is how I feel*



mr_aurora said:


> :thumbsup:Anything close to being completed for Highland?


No  Eye have a problem getting excited about Helicopters.
If it hasn't been build in over a year now, it is never going to get done.
Cars now that I DIG!!

I post pictures here on HobbyTalk but, that doesn't mean I should take
pictures at someones Daughters Wedding.

I have thought and thought about doing it but, it just drives me CRAZY...
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah as I am very busy with lots of stuff and would just like to build for myself in the very little time I have to have fun building slots.

My Motto is "If it's not fun then don't do it" 

Since you asked me this on open board instead of a Private Message I am answering here and exactly how I want to answer this situation...

This is a Situation as I just don't have this build inside me. I tried to tell
you this when you asked but, you kinda pushed me into it. 
Yeah that Sand Van with the prop was a neat toy but, it got me into this mess.

As for anyone else wanting me to build anything for them...NO.

It used to be I would build for my slot car Chat Buds without them asking me to make them something. We would send surprise cars back and forth and that was FUN! 

Most all of my old Chat friends have jumped ship...I will never go into HT Chat again. It's a lost cause for me. It was a good run while it lasted...Dang It.

I want this, gimmi, gimmi, gimmi....what is the world coming to?

Everyone just throws $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ into the mix and EXPECTS STUFF.

It gets old having to always wonder who is going to ask me to build something for them...I DON'T WANT TO!!

Bob Beers this isn't all directed at you by any means but, it's just a Hobby for me. NOT A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't work for anyone here on Hobby Talk & don't feel obligated to do ANYTHING for ANYONE here AS OF RIGHT NOW. 

Wheeeeeeeeew there I said it...I may still do fun projects at my discretion and have done lots of fun stuff for people here on HT in the past. Just NO MEANS NO!!:wave:

Bob...I just want to have fun...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm thinking Hooter's roadtrip Bob...do it for yourself...zilla. Just check out the scenery!!!...RM


----------



## mr_aurora

Okay, no problem. The show and antics Saturday at the hotel and hooters will be fun also. I hate helicopters too. Bob' just for fun' beers


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

Bob I have not been in chat in years but that is not the only thing that has changed around here. Who ever bought HT messed it up and it looks like it will NEVER been the same kickass place it use to be. I feel as though we was sold out. we may not have designed the site, but it was the cool helpful people that made this the place it was. I miss the old Hobbytalk, Hank should have never sold it


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hobbytalk is what Hobbytalk was. The only differences are the rules that were always on the boards which we self enforced, are now being enforced, and there was a slight change in the selling forums.

What has changed is who is here, who is gone, and who contributes what now vs what they contributed before. Lives change, folks leave, new folks come in. The playground is the same... There's just some newer kids playing, and the older kids moved on to another level. 

Hobbytalk is what we as a group make it. We get into it what we put into it. Think this is bad, you should have seen it 8 months ago, with the annoying ads, and major lag time. Those issues have been addressed. 

As far as Hank selling it, well he had done enough. He's no spring chicken, and maintaining the boards was not his idea of retirement. He's back in a limited capacity to help, and that is all. It didn't have to go to the new buyer. I'm sure before he let it go, any one of us could have approached him with an offer to buy it and run it as they see fit. We had a year of being jointly run with Toypedia prior to the sale to propose a buy out. No one did. 

It's a full time job running a bb. Especially one as big as HT is. Slots are small potatoes... Check out how big the R/C forums are. Heck it's nearly a full time job playing kindergarten cop here. Needless to say, HT is what you and everyone else here puts into it. Hank didn't wave a magic wand over it and make the "cool" go away. Neither did the new owner. We have to all work together to make it what it once was. But we also have to be realistic that people change, lives change, and some of the things that made it cool have left us (RIP Goodwrench Dan and 1 Scale Volvo). The rest of us are still here, along with some new blood to add to the fun.


----------



## bobhch

*Good will towards all mankind....*

Boy I stirred up the pot...Sorry.

All I want is for the CUSTOM threads to remain about building CUSTOM slot cars & the COLLECTING threads to be about COLLECTING slot cars.

Anyone who wants to share custom slot cars they have built: COME ON DOWN. 

You are doing a custom slot car build and want to show the build as it goes...
Yes, Yes, Yes...Hobby Talkers love pictures!! 

You have a question: WHO, WHAT, WHEN, WHERE & WHY? Feel free to ask!! You will Not just get a GUESS.

It is great when someone who builds custom slot cars comes to Hobby Talk 
to share their builds and "How They Done it".

I'm not trying to break up HobbyTalk at all. 
I just want to see it be a place that is fun to be a part of with people who care about each other and respect each other.

If you want to purchase a custom slot car then a PRIVATE MESSAGE is in order. 
This isn't a Used Car Lot.

Bob...I want to hang out with custom slot car builders not buyers and sellers...zilla


----------



## 22tall

Bob, you posted on another thread that you raced RC cars and then you got kids. How do the lap times compare? HaHa Thought you might need a laugh.


----------



## bobhch

*Flames R FUN....OY, OY,OY!!*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> SWEET looking semi!!!!!! Panel truck is kick ass too!!!
> 
> So what is your take on the flames? Like the variety? something else I need to do with them? Scallops will be coming sometime to


GoodwrenchIntim & all flame mask seekers,

This flame mask worked SUPER and love you mask.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Why because you use the yellow plastic sticky sheets for your mask. 
I can take them off with an X-Acto knife and plop them down WAY easier than other mask that use masking tape. 

The yellow material is the KICKER and allows for easy clean up as well for re-use!!



I think once people start to use your mask that you should sell a bunch of them.

Thanks for letting me test these out. Will be painting more this weekend and will post them up here when they are done as well.

Later, Bob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is a good looking color combo!!! Like what you're doing here...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

That is BAD ASS!!!! I can say ass w/out getting in trouble right?? Oh well to late, KICK ASS BUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bobhch said:


> GoodwrenchIntim & all flame mask seekers,
> 
> This flame mask worked SUPER and love you mask.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Why because you use the yellow plastic sticky sheets for your mask.
> I can take them off with an X-Acto knife and plop them down WAY easier than other mask that use masking tape.
> 
> The yellow material is the KICKER and allows for easy clean up as well for re-use!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think once people start to use your mask that you should sell a bunch of them.
> 
> Thanks for letting me test these out. Will be painting more this weekend and will post them up here when they are done as well.
> 
> Later, Bob


----------



## joegri

oh man zilla that is a great bus! and the driver is my fav. cant wait to see him all dressed up. take the bus!


----------



## sethndaddy

can you get a "window lickers express" decal made for that.


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> oh man zilla that is a great bus! and the driver is my fav. cant wait to see him all dressed up. take the bus!


Just got done finishing him up...now it's time to go get a Pizza with Ginger 
as the kids are at her sisters tonight!! 



R.F. isn't going to be the bus driver and Ed the name on this bus is 
going to be....

Bob...more later...zilla


----------



## joegri

man i,m luvin this build. the show is always good for a chuckle.i,m hoping for some pics of the chassis. whatcha gonna run under the short bus z ?


----------



## vickers83

Like that short bus Zilla! Can`t wait to see it done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looking good BobZilla. Look forward to seeing this special bus all buttoned up and ready for the track.


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> man i,m luvin this build. the show is always good for a chuckle.i,m hoping for some pics of the chassis. whatcha gonna run under the short bus z ?


joegri I'm loving this build also.....TYCO chassis with RRR slotted rims is going to make this a Zipper around the Neighborhood. 

Don't be late at your bus stop kids or you won't get picked up for School. 
Yeah like that's some kinda punishment...hahahahahaahahahaha







Thanks for all the Props so far but, this thing still needs some Passengers 
Gooped in, front and rear windshield installed, a stop sign mounted on front drivers side and then a clear coat.

Was thinking of naming this Student Driver but, RRRs' "Quick Trip" decals 
Look a lot better than just plain black letters which is all I had for the Student Driver idea.

Going to back off of this one for just a bit to get R.F. settled in to his new ride and the Pink Ghia also needs some decals.

Have not done much with my STUDENT DRIVER project car yet.
Looking forward to getting it into the mix soon.

Bob...How is this for Yellow Hilltop?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

That bus is looks great Bob!! I'd be happy to be the bus driver in something like that! Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a scooooooooooooool bus!!! Almost makes you want to go back to school or as SCM said, just be the driver... You know I like the color Bob...nice touch with the black stripes...zilla. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## vickers83

Wow Zilla! If I could have rode in a bus like that, I might have gone to school!


----------



## XracerHO

Great bus & flames with Wild R.F. driver! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hittman101

Sweet!!! I really like the bus.. Keep them coming..


----------



## LDThomas

Awesome bus!


----------



## alpink

*who*



magic bus
magic bus
can I buy your magic bus?
:tongue:


----------



## bobhch

Thanks for all the Great comments guys. 

Quick Trip needed a little extra stopping power so, a couple of Chutes got
put in the back. Drilled holes from the back side of the Chutes & lightly 
Super Glued to the plastic coated thermostat wires and put GOOP on the
inside of the bus to hold them in place.
High enough to not get in the way of the chassis on the inside.





Found this STOP sign off of a Herpa static bus. A smidge of Super Glue & 
Wham, Bam thank you Mam.





Also cleaned off some paint and Gooped the front windshield in from 
the bottom. It will get Gooped from the top as the passengers start 
entering the bus NEXT.



After the Clix figures all get mounted in it won't take long for the Goop
to set up. The last thing will be a dip in my Future Tub for a nice clear coat.

Yesterday Fletcher and I went to his Cub Scout Pack meeting at a CLAAS
Combine manufacturing plant. We had a great time seeing Mas-Production 
on a large scale. If your interested in getting one it will only cost you
$700,000.00 for the biggest combine they produce. 
(the ones they make in Omaha, Nebraska)

http://www.claasofamerica.com/claas-central/media-center/channel

Starting from the axle they can finish one of these in 2 days. 
It's a Jaguar Combine baby.

Hurry because, they only make about 700 of them a year right now
but, have plans on making the plant larger in the future.

Bob...wrapping this up today hopefully...zilla


----------



## alpink

can't wait to see the CLIX clientele.


----------



## sethndaddy

alpink said:


> can't wait to see the CLIX clientele.


BUTCHER, BUTCHER, BUTCHER. lol, butcher is a great funny looking face.


----------



## bobhch

Al & Ed,

Yes Butcher is a good one but, not today.

I have a realistic High School Short bus clientele for this build 
BUT, there are still 2 more girls to add that will make this one 
SCREAM of Fun.

One is a gal I got from you Ed Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay back with
a label you wrote on painters blue masking tape "HOOTERS BABE"
& Peper Potts goes back to School. 

First the driver...



Then these 3 got drilled and impaled with a piece of thermostat wire
to keep them all in a row before Gooping them in place...



This pair of Peeps were installed next...



And now the inside has its' fill of Goop and Clix...



Am going to let this sit overnight and then Fletcher & I have a Scout Den
meeting to go to Monday...so, after that the Girls get added on before
dunking in clear coat.

Also today my Pink flamed Ghia got a decal job and a clearcoat & is
almost ready to hit the track for some RACE TIME!!

With all the handling on this one, a touch up here and there is going to 
be needed.

Bob...needs more vacation time...zilla


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> BUTCHER, BUTCHER, BUTCHER. lol, butcher is a great funny looking face.


There is that empty back window...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Super Coupe

Quick Trip is right on track to Awesumeville!!! :thumbsup: Looking good Mr. Zilla.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very s'Cool Bus you built there Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

I wouldn't have minded the 1hr 45min ride to school if it was on that bus.
:thumbsup:OUTSTANDING!
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Makes you want to go back to school or become a school bus driver... Please sit down back there Bob...be sure and stop on flashing lights...zilla!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

hey bob - i dont know why.. your bus made me think of freddy krueger from nightmare on elm street! remember second movie he drove the bus? LOL! 

BTW - cool looking bus man! 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

hojoe said:


> I wouldn't have minded the 1hr 45min ride to school if it was on that bus.
> :thumbsup:OUTSTANDING!
> hojoe


It wouldn't take that long on the "quick trip" bus.


----------



## bobwoodly

Beautiful, just needs some LED lights


----------



## bobhch

*Going to run the tires off this Pink VW......*



WesJY said:


> hey bob - i dont know why.. your bus made me think of freddy krueger from nightmare on elm street! remember second movie he drove the bus? LOL!
> 
> BTW - cool looking bus man!
> 
> Wes


Thanks again everyone for your kind comments on the bus. 

Yeah Wes,

Freddy Krueger tore the seats up on that bus....RIP, RIP, RIP...

Remembered it once you mentioned that scene and went to U-Tube to 
watch that part with the bus....COOL!! 
It's amazing what these things they call Computers can do nowadays. 

Just a few more things need to get done to get the School Bus finished

This week has been Busy more so than most.


This Ghia was going to be a Shelf Queen but, I needed a race car that could 
compete over at Robs (OXs) house so, it turned into this AW chassis 
with a little Dremel-ing of the rear wheelwells, some Balls Out front 
and rear tires, a very skinney front post spacer, dremeled down the front screw
head, and flew it off my table several times during testing...she flies!!









There is no chance for any tire rub here...LeTTuce Race!!

Rob thanks for making slot cars a Whole Lot Funner! :thumbsup:

Rob usually runs a stock skinny tire t-jet race with cars he provides for us.
Then we get to race a Pancake motor car. 
Lastly an inline race car.

This week Rob is doing a SEMI with Trailer (you have to finish with your trailer)
race that should make us all laugh until it hurts....Fun Times!! Can't wait...Yeah!

Bob...FRIDAY, FRIDAY, FRIDAY!!!!...zilla


----------



## joegri

semi race? sounds like alot of fun. the ghia body that yer gonna race should be very competitive. they have a good front n rear balance. i,m diggin the rim/tire combo too. i had a chance to see the video of b ox,s trak. looks to be a great place to roll. von zilla i,ll be pullin for ya...b ox has the home field advantage so you gotta be that much better.
gentlemen start your engines!!! will be lookin for the results.


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> semi race? sounds like alot of fun. the ghia body that yer gonna race should be very competitive. they have a good front n rear balance. i,m diggin the rim/tire combo too. i had a chance to see the video of b ox,s trak. looks to be a great place to roll. von zilla i,ll be pullin for ya...b ox has the home field advantage so you gotta be that much better.
> gentlemen start your engines!!! will be lookin for the results.


joegri thanks for backing me. I'm pumped up for the races this Friday!!

:woohoo:

Here is the Lexan body I painted up earlier tonight for my Tomy SRT inline car.

Some seller on the BAY makes them. Have 2 more still to paint up & will be 
getting more of them soon. They also sell bodies for Tyco cars too!! I dig the
Frog style bodies he sells.

Used to run Remote Control cars about 10 years ago and painted lots of clear 
Lexan bodies...Fun every time!!







Took my hair dryer on Hot to this body for a bit to Jump Start the paint drying process.

Now It's off to the cave to put my Semi Rig set up together.

Bob...will be haulin' a load Mullet Beer...zilla


----------



## bobhch

The Mullet Beer Rig is ready to roll out to Lincoln tomorrow night with 3 
steel guide pins to keep it easy to put back in the slot .



Mounted up the Lexan body to my TOMY chassis with a couple of pieces of
double sided tape.

Came out BRIGHT ORANGE & pictures don't do this thing justice as 
it is one cool Hombrey. 











Can't wait to get some more time to paint up some more Lexan bodies.
Have a bunch of Lexan body paint & ready to start spraying...Yeah!!

Bob...Doing what I want to do...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet rig Bob... off to Lincoln...zilla!! I hope everyone has a great time!! Wish I was going!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. Don't spill and of that beer!! :lol:


----------



## LDThomas

My rig is going to be looking so bad as yours keeps going by putting me yet another lap down.


----------



## T-jetjim

I like those body clips on the lex an bod. Great idea.
Jim


----------



## chappy2

Very cool rig Bob, Diggin the trailer graphics, for sure.

Chappy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking orange with a lemon-lime twist Bob...liking those easy on, easy off side mounts too...zilla!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool looking orange with a lemon-lime twist Bob...liking those easy on, easy off side mounts too...zilla!!! RM


Yeah that wasn't the only thing that was easy on, easy off...dang it my 
traction mags fell out. They got Super Glued back in today but, that
didn't help me Friday night at the races.





Was able to use my backup car "The Gerneral Lee" with a SRT
TOMY chassis under it as well.

Have a few extra TOMY pickup shoes & that's a good thing because a night 
at Rob Zombies house takes its toll on a set quick like. 

When it came to the end of the night I was close but, no cigar. 
We all had a blast...Next Time!! :hat: THANKS Rob for getting
these races started at your house...I'm Loving it!!

Just painted these up a little bit ago. Going in to buy more now as, we're out
of clear bodies to mess around with here in LasZillas Raceway.



The bus is finished. It's been dipped in Future for the clear coat and will post 
pictures up Monday with the new gals hanging out in the back.

Ed,

I wanted to use "Butcher" in the rear window but, his head is like 3 times
as big as the girls so, it didn't look right to me. Will use him soon because,
his head has been dismembered from his body & is ready for action.

Bob...it's time to work on a "STUDENT DRIVER" car now...zilla


----------



## Crimnick

frickin bots


----------



## bobhch

*This gives a new meaning of "Get to the back of the bus"*

Well I said Monday but, here it is Thursday and am just posting up 
these pictures of the girls...been real busy this week & am warn out. 



Peper Potts is the gal on your left. She is a fairly New HeroClix figure.
Peper just went through a back to High School transformation as, she
used to have a black pantsuit on before meeting up with some gold and green.



Ed,

Thank you so much for the HOOTERS BABE (on your right)!! Was saving her
for a special build & this was it.

Now with Peper Potts available to the masses anyone of us can pick up a 
HOTTY rather easily...maybe not a 1/1 gal but, a ho, ho, ho scale.

Just got a shipment of Lexan (slot car) bodies in the mail to paint up...oh boy!

Had a couple of Scout things on the books for this weekend but, they 
got pushed forwards to another TO DO DAY. Can you say PAINT!!!!! 

Bob...just got back from a Scout Round Table in Omaha. an hour ago..zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Can someone please tell me, where to pick up these Heroclix ladies, without buying them online from ebay ?!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Some comic book shops carry them. Any place that sells games like dungeons and dragons might too. The bay would probably be cheaper though in the long run. Common ones go for a buck a pop, and most sellers combine ship. A message to them might net you a seller that takes money orders. 

Just FYI, the bases on most clix are about 1 3/8". This will give you some sort of idea of the scale of each piece, since they run from almost 1/87 through and past 1/64. Some of the really big ones hit the 1/43 range.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ha Ha Hooters girl, more like a Tilted Kilt girl. Too Funny.


----------



## alpink

*specific?*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Can someone please tell me, where to pick up these Heroclix ladies, without buying them online from ebay ?!


which ones, specifically, are you looking for?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Alpink, I looking for normal looking "babes", no Zombies or Axe murderers- lol.
Preferably like the ones seen above, with Bobs Short Bus. :thumbsup:

PS- the smaller the scale the better, nothing larger than 1/64....although the ladies seen above maybe approaching 1/43 ?


----------



## 41-willys

attack of the giant killer hotties :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*ladies*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Alpink, I looking for normal looking "babes", no Zombies or Axe murderers- lol.
> Preferably like the ones seen above, with Bobs Short Bus. :thumbsup:
> 
> PS- the smaller the scale the better, nothing larger than 1/64....although the ladies seen above maybe approaching 1/43 ?


here is what I could spare at short notice.





watta ya got or can afford?

oops, sorry for hijacking your thread Bob.
mods might want to move this to S&S?


----------



## bobhch

*How to pick your ho Women...*



alpink said:


> here is what I could spare at short notice.
> 
> oops, sorry for hijacking your thread Bob.
> mods might want to move this to S&S?


Naw alpink this is just some Clix fun here. Information 
on available ho people.

I remember stumbling upon Clix figures at my 
local Comic Book store. They are a Hoot to mess with.

Some of these Super Hero Clix ladies can beat you down 
so, Peper Pots was a no brainer for me. 

Bob...I stay away from the muscle bound ladies now...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Ralph, there is another branch of horrorclix known as heroclix. they make almost every super hero and villian ever made from both DC and Marvel. there are alot of "smaller" women in them. just buy a loose lot of heroclix for a few bucks and you'll get a handful.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Thanks ! Now I just gotta FIND me a Comic Book store out here in the middle of Nowhereville PA


----------



## bobhch

*It's been a while...*

Summer is here & has been keeping us on the run...Fun, Fun, Fun!! :hat:

Still planning my "Student Driver" car, as I used the body that was originaly intended for a Christmas in July entry.

I purchased a bunch of bodies from Jims webpage a while back. (the same guy that makes those Cool School Buses for Tyco chassis).
You can find his webpage link on his E-Pay Auctions if you look closely. 

Picked up 4 of these Pinto Wagons. Got a bunch done to this one & walking
away from it until the rear fender flares set up.











This will be going on a t-jet with AFX Semi Truck Slotted rims front & back.

This got shortened in the rear and new rear wheel openings were
opened up via the Dremel tool...Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....rip...wrrrrrrrrrrr... :woohoo:
Super Glue works great on the resin Jim uses & his resin is very, very strong. 
Carving with a Sharp X-Acto & using small files works a lot better than sanding
with this resin.

Used some Ryder Truck Yellow Goop for the rear fender wells, opened up the engine compartment, 
opened up the rear window and picked out a engine for the build.

The engine compartment will be getting detailed out with a battery, radiator, radiator hose, etc...

Built a 1/24th scale Poison Pinto kit as a kid and also had a HotWheels Sublime Green Poison Pinto so, this was a must have for me.

Pintos didn't get a lot of time in Hot Rod Magazines back in the 70s but, even they have a place in CARS "R" FUN

Bob...planning for Surfboards to stick out the back window...zilla


----------



## hojohn

looking good zilla


----------



## Dragula

Bob...planning for Surfboards to stick out the back window...zilla

Hey that's my trick! lol...cool build,love the 70's vibe.
Chris


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking Pinto's with the big huffer sticking out the hood. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*Because I'm Happy....Come along if building slot cars is for you!!*



Super Coupe said:


> Great looking Pinto's with the big huffer sticking out the hood. :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


Tom,

My plan is to make the engine sit down more in the hoodless opening like this and 
then make a scoop thin like this also to match the paint job but, in wagon fashion.

Now that I look at these pictures...Hmmmm I could convert one of these 
to a regular NON-Wagon Pintos too!!

Maybee a 6 wheel with an extended rear end wagon also...Hmmmmm.

They all sound fun to me!! :woohoo:





The HotWheel...



This thing also reminds me a bit of that old Arcade came buggy that shot up and 
also out the front at Space Ships while you jumped over rocks moving forwards. 
Just can't remember the games name...something like Moon Hopper????
Moon Raider????

Bob...maybe a port hole?...zilla


----------



## Tazman6069

Moon Patrol


----------



## slotcarman12078

A porthole would be the bomb!! :thumbsup: Pintos and Vegas were mostly unnoticed in the 70's. I can recall a number of them V8 powered in the 80's. One Vega wagon I ran across had a 500 CI Eldorado engine/trans behind the front seats... Oh man, my "cruising the Berlin Turnpike" days were filled with wild stuff... I recall seeing a Honda Civic on the road with a complete tube frame and a big block Chevy shoehorned in the engine compartment!


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Pinto Wagon projects! :thumbsup: Going to follow along. ..RL


----------



## joegri

lik,em both with and without flares. nice choice for a von zilla build. and i,m always interested to see who is driving the bomb!


----------



## bobhch

*More Pinto forward progress...*



Tazman6069 said:


> Moon Patrol


Thanks Tazman6069 "Moon Patrol" THAT'S IT!! Always enjoyed pumping 
quarters into that game. 

Yeah slotcarman I can remember Hot Rod Magazine (I think that is who
did the article) showing a Black Pinto with a V8 in it.
Still have all my Dads old Hot Rods and will go check to see if I can find it. 









The Goop went on heavy and wrinkled some but, that is O.K. as the yellow fender flares, made of plastic goop, are a very strong base for the Green 
Squadron putty.







Green Squadron putty can also be moved around with Testors liquid glue.
This is the same method I used to finish up my Deora Project.

With some sanding and more putty a fun little Pinto Wagon will soon be born.

Bob...making things smooth...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Moving forward...*

Some Sanding & gray primer...
Oooooooooooh I'm sooooooooo far away from getting this right.

A file may be needed also along with hacking away and more filling. 











Am very happy with the removal of the body chop/cut line removal. :thumbsup:

The engine compartment will be fun to do up.still have a ways to 
go here on the body work.

Bob...still have a ways to go here on the rear quarter panel body work...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Keep at it Bob...never surrender...zilla!! This is going to be so worth the time when you're done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

sand and prime..sand and prime...sand and prime....Bob...you gonna go with Hooter's orange...zilla??? RM


----------



## bobhch

*Orange it is..............Yeah!!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> sand and prime..sand and prime...sand and prime....Bob...you gonna go with Hooter's orange...zilla??? RM


Hey that sounds like an idea Hilltp 

A HOOTERS SURF WAGON it is!!

Bob...sanding and priming...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*No French Dip here...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Keep at it Bob...never surrender...zilla!! This is going to be so worth the time when you're done! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


slotcarman,

I found an open engine compartment base by jim in my bag of resin casting parts.
It has a radiator and fender wells molded into it.
Just needs to be trimmed down a tad bit and THEN it will get THE MOTOR!!

Can you hear the waves breaking off the sandy beaches as we speak?
Yeah! :woohoo:Cow-a-Bunga Dude...Surfs Up!!

Bob...I Don't own a white flag...zilla


----------



## bobhch

*I need a vacation...*

This looks like a fun place to take my Pinto Surf Wagon to...









Just a few images to keep you occupied until more gets done with the Pinto.
WARNING: Don't stare to long or your eyes may POP OUT.

Bob...Surfing USA...zilla

P.S. I'm now thinking that Nebraska is a Sucky place to live...Why, Why, Why.
Will gladly trade corn & soybeans for sand and waves any day. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah vacation time, with a view, will be needed soon.


----------



## Jisp

Bob, very much enjoying watching the progress on the flared Pinto, thank you for documenting it closely. I have a resin that's screaming for flares and I've been picking it up and putting it down for about a year having abandoned methods that I wasn't happy with. It's ok I'll sort it out eventually. My current thinking is to use some 1.5 or 2mm quarter-round Evergreen. I have the plastic but have not tried it yet. Have you ever had a go with plastic on other projects?

The Pinto is coming along nicely, looking forward to seeing it done. Now, about this beach vacation, I'm in need of one myself. Any idea where the beach from that last shot might be found?:freak:

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Surf Wagon looks Great - big project that's going well! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cow a bunga Bob... mooo... zilla!!


----------



## bobhch

*It's Official...I'm almost old now*

Well I have not done a dang slot car thing for a while now. Think about it a lot but, no time...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. :freak:

Just busy raising our kids and stuff so, don't count me out as
I'm still hanging in there and will get back to slots when time allows.

It's great to come here and check out all the builds that Hilltop, Slotcarman and many others are pumping out here lately.

Remember here at Hobbytalk we love to see pictures...POST THEM!!

Had a Great BIG surprise b-day Pizza party the other day. My Wife and kids are the BEST! :hat:

Thanks for making all the cakes Rob!!
One slot car themed, one Drum themed and one Angel Food (the Best cake EVER!)

Bob...Turned 50 September 3, 2014 ( just the other day)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy belated birthday, bob...half a century...zilla!!! LOL 

You've had your groove for a long time, so it'll always be there (maybe a little rusty at first) so don't sweat it. Enjoy this time with your kids!! It won't be long and they'll be wanting to do things on their own, and you'll have more time on your hands than you'll know what to do with. I'm still waiting for the big track to resurface. I hope you haven't given up on it. That whole Vegas, Hoover Dam, etc. concept is just too cool to walk away from.


----------



## XracerHO

Happy belated birthday, Bob & many more! Keep viewing, building & painting slot cars when time permits! ..RL


----------



## alpink

Happy Happy B-day


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Well I have not done a dang slot car thing for a while now. Think about it a lot but, no time...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. :freak:
> 
> Just busy raising our kids and stuff so, don't count me out as
> I'm still hanging in there and will get back to slots when time allows.
> 
> It's great to come here and check out all the builds that Hilltop, Slotcarman and many others are pumping out here lately.
> 
> Remember here at Hobbytalk we love to see pictures...POST THEM!!
> 
> Had a Great BIG surprise b-day Pizza party the other day. My Wife and kids are the BEST! :hat:
> 
> Thanks for making all the cakes Rob!!
> One slot car themed, one Drum themed and one Angel Food (the Best cake EVER!)
> 
> Bob...Turned 50 September 3, 2014 ( just the other day)...zilla


"50"!!!! Yer just a "KID"!!!
NEVER Grow UP!!! (or do it kick'n & scream'n "IF" they make U ;-)

Bubba 123 (just hit 57) :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobhch

*The start of something Fun...this thing handles great!!*

Here is a Little Red Hot Rod that I've been working up...still in progress. 

BallsOutRacing makes these Cool CNC Delrin Indy style rims. They also make these tires too. The rears are a little taller than the fronts...Far Out.

The Moon Disc fit right into the rims...Oh Yeah!! :roll:-----:roll:







This body was one of the first style I messed around with when I first showed up here on HT. It was a nicely painted body that looked like a 4 X 4. 
Thanks to the members here being FRANK with me and letting me know about lowering this body. It got me thinking and building. Oh and that 4 x 4 Gold Hot Rod still sits in my display case to remind me to go ALL THE WAY with a custom.

Still Way, Way, Way busy and Ginger is working 13 hour days until sometime in January. I am running the kids someplace every day. So, I built me a little travel kit and did the work on this while Fletcher was at School Of Rock learning the way of the Guitar...Rock On Dude!! :dude:

Bob...slot car addict for life...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I heard a touch of Fletcher picking those Guitar strings the other day! His music would be great music to work by.

Zilla ON !!!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Hot Rod! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like them moons!!! Those rims would look cool in red too, with the chrome moons...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice to see you back Bob.:thumbsup: Hope all is well.


----------



## bobhch

sethndaddy said:


> Nice to see you back Bob.:thumbsup: Hope all is well.


Yep it's good to be here in Hobby Talk Land with all you fine Slot Car Folks. 

Hope to have the ideas that in my noggin' put down on this body and then CLICK, CLICK with some more pictures this weekend.

Bob...I see white stripes on the roof & dead people...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet hot rod Bob...I see stripes and dead people...zilla. RM is right. Those rims in red with caps would look killer on that car!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet hot rod Bob...I see stripes and dead people...zilla. RM is right. Those rims in red with caps would look killer on that car!! :thumbsup:


Yeah I changed my mind on the stripes for an Iron Cross ( imagine me doing that  ) and agree that red rims with baby moons would be great...maybe next time as I am stuck on the white wall look with this one.

Drilled a couple holes in the bottom of this engine and then hand man drilled 2 more in the hood for a good Super Glue boding along with scratching some paint off under the engine with my Dremel real quick...Vrooooooooooom!







Not done yet as this still needs an arm and a hand sticking out the drivers window.

Bob...roadster on...zilla


----------



## Greg W

Need a Red Barron guy sitting in, cool as (heck)


----------



## slotcarman12078

You gotta have someone with a helmet and goggles B.Z.... Time to dig through the clix!!! Double ditto on the Red Baron idea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hartracerman

*Decals*

Where did you get the spider web decal from? I've been looking for one quite awhile .


----------



## bobhch

Greg W said:


> Need a Red Barron guy sitting in, cool as (heck)





slotcarman12078 said:


> You gotta have someone with a helmet and goggles B.Z.... Time to dig through the clix!!! Double ditto on the Red Baron idea!! :thumbsup:


maybe next time...

I will post up a pick of my Baron VW thing again, in just a bit to give you all your Red Barron fix you so desperately need. Maybe even a little Snoop-Doggy-Dog too? 

This arm got painted up a few weeks ago with the intent of sticking it on this Red Roadster for that fun driver arm out the widow look. The Future clear coat has been put upon it so, calling this one DONE!!



I used my go to plastic coated Thermostat wire and cut a small piece off. 
Hand Man-drilled a hole in the rear of the elbow and then the car side.
Then Super Glued it all together

What's next a Ape with a Machine gun and a beater bar...don't be silly.

Bob...may have gone apes...zilla


----------



## bobhch

hartracerman said:


> Where did you get the spider web decal from? I've been looking for one quite awhile .


hartracerman,

SLOTROD65.COM makes them along with a bunch of others too.

Well he may not make them anymore but, then he might still have some for sale as he told me a few years back that he had some left but, sold his Rocket Decal business along with his Alps printer.

if you Google slotrod65 you will find his web page is still up and may still be able to contact him and find out first if he still has decals available???

I would confirm first before ordering any as his last update was back in 2008.

He is also a member of Hobbytalk with the user name slotrod65 but, has not posted on HT since 2012.

If all your findings lead to a dead end send me a PM and I might be able to hook you up.

Bob...decals are cool...zilla


----------



## hartracerman

*decals*

Thankyou, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## slotto

IRON CROSS!!!! Great choice. I'm with you brother!
Way cooler than the original


----------



## XracerHO

Cool finish to a Zilla Hot Rod! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## joegri

nice zilla. i really like the rim/tire combo on the hot rod. dennis aka balls out racing makes a great product for the lil cars. when you mentioned it needs an arm i thought armature...silly me i should have know arm! the classic hotrod always has a place on my trak.


----------



## bobhch

*Had some time & came up with this...Thanks for looking*



joegri said:


> nice zilla. i really like the rim/tire combo on the hot rod. dennis aka balls out racing makes a great product for the lil cars. when you mentioned it needs an arm i thought armature...silly me i should have know arm! the classic hotrod always has a place on my trak.


Joe,

hahahahahaha...Armature....didn't even think about that...hahahaha
I can see how you thought that...LOL :lol:

This body is a Greg Gipe casting with more Balls Out rims and tires & resin headers attached to the chassis.

Various decals by Phil and Pred AKA: RRR & Slotrod65











Here's the latest off the bench and all fired up to do some slot slugging -n-
shootin' if needed.

Bob...Slot Cars of the Apes PART II...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Bob, you went all Ape over the Midget Racer! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice work. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Liking that Midget racer!!! Need to get some of those...RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's about time you quit monkeying around!!! That midget racer is pure Bob...over the top...zilla!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

At the slot car show in Indiana I was lucky enough to pick up some custom
slot cars. 

One person had a bunch he was selling for his friend and I was lucky enough to get six of them. This blue Slickster II ( I added Slickster II decals ) was one of them. 

This Yellow Slickster is one I was working on and getting ready to finish up at the time. Two are better than one...Cool!











The black on the yellow one is tire rubber from extreme non-stop racing!! 

Bob...Kewl bodies by Greg Gipe....zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Gassers! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slick is looking good Bob...pick up man...zilla. RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Suitably race-worn - I love it!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Nice pickups from the show Bob, I don't know which one I like better?? And the "monkeemobile" is awesome stuff too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that's a wicked pair!!! Give that hand a beer!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Well this is the last year for our son Fletcher to race in the Pine Wood Derby as,
he will be crossing over to Boy Scouts soon.

Fletcher wanted a Guitar car so, we built one. We shared in the painting and building of this. Hopefully it will be fast too..........Woooooooooosh!!

Today we put the rims and axles on along with a power cord from the Guitar 
to the Amp. Then we pull out our scale and make this weigh 5 oz.













Fletcher has a Green Guitar and a Black Guitar. He doesn't want another Guitar any time soon but, guess what color his next one will probably be?

Bob...Fletchers favorite color is   ...zilla


----------



## 41-willys

that is going to be a cool car


----------



## bobhch

41-willys said:


> that is going to be a cool car


Will post pictures of Fletchers PINE WOOD DERBY car up Friday (the day before the race) with the weight in...

Here's a Rat Fink Mobile I just finished up (Body by Greg Gipe)
Just need to brush on some Future clear coating over the 3 decals and it's done.


----------



## 41-willys

love it bob:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup: can't wait to see it. My son Toby will have his in 2 weeks. Cant wait to help him build it. 

Wes


----------



## joegri

von zilla you know i always have a soft spot in my heart for the rat fink! poor guy always looks like he got his butt kicked good.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, that guitar/amp car is wicked!!!! Great thinking outside of the box Bob!!! Love the RF-mobile too!! Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: + :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> :thumbsup: can't wait to see it. My son Toby will have his in 2 weeks. Cant wait to help him build it.
> 
> Wes


Dude make sure you send me a picture!!:hat: Good Luck...















Saturday is gonna be fun as this is Fletchers last one as he is off to Boy Scouts in a month.

Bob...Go Packers Go...zilla


----------



## slotto

Great Pine Derby car there Bob! Looks like you have a future Steve Vai on your hands.
\m/ \m/


----------



## RiderZ

He's a spitting image!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Mr. Guitar Man, son of Bob...do your best...zilla!!! Cool car with amp cord and details, and it's yellow!!! ... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Guitar car is cool outside the box thinking. You & Fletcher are having too much Fun! Nice work on a real "Rat" Rod too. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Zilla!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Fun stuff...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Lots of great builds here but the real beauty is in the words - Phssssst! 🤙


----------

